
Ask HN: Who is hiring? (August 2016) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
REMOTE, INTERNS and&#x2F;or VISA when the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome.
When remote work is not an option, please include ONSITE. A one-sentence summary of
your interview process would also be helpful.<p>Submitters: please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no
recruiting firms or job boards.<p>Readers: please only email submitters if you personally are interested in the
job—no recruiters or sales calls.<p>You can also use kristopolous&#x27; console script to search the thread:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=10313519.
======
garrettwu
Front End Engineer | Likelihood | San Francisco, CA | Salary range:
$100,000.00 - $160,000.00 + options based on experience | Onsite | No resume
needed

Hey HN, I'm Garrett Wu, CTO of Likelihood. I’m posting because we’re hiring
front end engineers. To give you an idea of what you’d do, you'll be working
on a algorithmic design tool that helps traditional retailers create more
personalized experiences. Likelihood has launched a creative new way for
retailers to design and display personalized, brand-rich content directly in
their sites, apps, and emails through our “intelligent creative” product. Our
stack is react, node, postgres, and java.

It's no fun to waste time applying for a job that isn't a good fit, so I'm
happy to chat with you on the phone to give you more information.

We may have already answered your questions about us on
[http://www.likelihood.com/front-end-
engineer.html](http://www.likelihood.com/front-end-engineer.html). It covers
hiring process, engineering culture, and the project you might work on with
us.

Interested? Email me and mention you’re from HN. No need to send a resume—I’d
like to hear about what you’ve been working on lately, and feel free to
include any relevant project links.

Yours, Garrett Wu CTO, Likelihood garrettwu@likelihood.com
[http://www.likelihood.com/front-end-
engineer.html](http://www.likelihood.com/front-end-engineer.html)

~~~
sd_sangit
Hey Garrett are you by any chance looking for RCG's? As im highly interested
in the project, i would like to know more about it.

~~~
softawre
recent college grads? is that a common acronym?

~~~
sd_sangit
yes

------
navahq
Nava | Washington DC & San Francisco SF | Full-stack Developers, DevOps
Engineers, Software Engineers, Frontend Engineers, Designers| On-site - Full-
time | $100k-$160k + equity

We're a small team (18 people!) of engineers, designers, and product builders
that were brought in to help fix HealthCare.gov in the winter of 2013. Since
then, we've been working with the government to improve the services
HealthCare.gov provides. Our revamped Healthcare.gov application is used by
millions, converts 35% better, and halves the completion time.

It turns out there’s a lot more to build, and it’s surprising how much can be
done by a small group of empathetic people with a Silicon Valley mindset, deep
technical experience, working closely with dedicated civil servants in
government.

We’ve started Nava as a public benefit corporation to radically improve how
our government serves its people, and we believe that the services our
government provides should be clear and reliable. If you feel the same way,
we'd love to hear from you at jobs@navahq.com

Learn more about us: [http://navahq.com/careers](http://navahq.com/careers)

Job descriptions: [http://jobs.lever.co/nava](http://jobs.lever.co/nava)

Articles:

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/10/22/the-l...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2013/10/22/the-
lessons-of-healthcare-gov-stretch-far-beyond-obamacare/)

[http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-
design/mee...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/3047856/innovation-by-design/meet-
nava-a-startup-that-wants-to-fix-the-governments-crappy-design)

------
leaper2
Magic Leap | multiple positions | Dania Beach, FL; Mountain View, CA | Onsite
| Full-Time; Intern | Visa (full time) | Computer Vision; Embedded; Machine
Learning

[http://magicleap.com/](http://magicleap.com/)

Magic Leap is an eclectic group of visionaries, rocket scientists, wizards,
and gurus from the fields of film, robotics, visualization, software,
computing, and user experience. We are growing quickly, and this is the time
to get on board and play a role in shaping the way people will be interacting
with the world tomorrow.

In the press: [http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-
vr/](http://www.wired.com/2016/04/magic-leap-vr/)

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      computer vision
      machine learning
      embedded systems
      software engineering
      hardware and pcb design
      android systems
      embedded algorithm optimization
      game dev tools (Unity, Unreal Engine)
      cloud computing/apis
    

For more information or to apply: [http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-
wanted](http://www.magicleap.com/#/wizards-wanted)

~~~
a_t48
Putting aside the ninja\wizard bullshit, you don't have any C++ focused
positions in SF proper, do you?

~~~
softawre
Screw the first impression bullshit too, eh?

~~~
a_t48
Indeed. :)

------
mbthomas
Blink Health | New York (Manhattan/Soho) | Full Time | Onsite | $100K-200K +
equity | [https://www.blinkhealth.com](https://www.blinkhealth.com)

We offer $10k for each successful referral as well. Just send a resume to my
inbox and then follow-up with an intro e-mail.

Blink Health has quietly raised the largest series A in NYC this year. Our
goal is to provide Americans unprecedented access to the lowest available
prices for pharmaceuticals. We're building the connective tissue across all
players in the pharma space and creating the technical and data infrastructure
across payers, providers, patients and pharma.

Having recently grown our engineering team to 20, now we're looking for:

\- Senior Data Infrastructure Engineer: has experience with broad array data
storage technologies (Hadoop/MapReduce, Redshift, Spark). Can build data
pipelines from the ground up. Expert in SQL and NoSQL.

\- Python expert to work with us full-stack: define best coding and software
architecture practices, lead efforts to open-source internal projects, and
build out core infrastructure. Experience building large-scale API platforms
with Python.

\- Senior Product Managers: lead product strategy for a functional team
consisting of front/backend engineers, and business stakeholders. eCommerce /
consumer web experience is a huge plus.

\- Senior Frontend Engineers: use React, Babel, Webpack, Node, ES (6, 2016,
next) to build the user interface to Blink. Strong experience with frontend
infrastructure and isomorphic applications would be particularly valuable.

Thanks. Michael Thomas, CTO

CONTACT: mthomas@blinkhealth.com

------
cirwin
Superhuman - [https://superhuman.com](https://superhuman.com) | Fullstack
Engineer & iOS Engineer | Founding Team | Full-time | San Francisco | ONSITE

==Superhuman==

• Product: Rebuilding the email experience for web & mobile. Think vim or
sublime for email that is lightning fast, beautiful, and extensible.

• Why: 900M+ people spend 1/3 of their day in email, they deserve superpowers
that make them brilliant

• Vision: Rebuilding productivity in order to level-up mankind

• Funding: $5M+ seed, led by First Round Capital (first VCs in Uber, Square,
etc.)

• Stack: Javascript, React.js, Golang, Postgres, Objective-C/Swift

==Team==

• My Co-founder & CEO Rahul founded Rapportive (YC'10, acquired by LinkedIn)

• My Co-founder Vivek founded Rapleaf/LiveRamp (acquired for $310M)

• I was previously VP Eng at Bugsnag (Series A startup), and built pry (used
by 25% of Ruby developers)

==Interview==

• Culture: coffee/phone call [1 hr]

• Tech: onsite/remote coding project + interview [2 hrs]

• Tech: coding project [multiple days, paid]

• Culture/tech: onsite interview [all-day]

==Contact==

Email me: conrad@superhuman.com (or apply here:
[https://superhuman.com/jobs](https://superhuman.com/jobs))

– Conrad Irwin, Co-Founder & CTO

~~~
mendicantB
Looks awesome, are you hiring data scientists?

~~~
cirwin
Unfortunately not yet, though maybe next year. But we do offer a $1729
referral award if you refer a fullstack or iOS engineer that we end up hiring.

~~~
infinite8s
That's a very particular amount!

~~~
cirwin
Of course :). 1729 is the smallest number that can be written as the sum of
two cubes in two different ways:

10^3 + 9^3 = 12^3 + 1^3

------
bessieweiss
Cloud Academy | Multiple Positions| San Francisco, CA / Mendrisio, Switzerland
| Full Time | On-Site/Remote | Salary varies by position (see below)

At Cloud Academy, we‘re builders. Learning new technology is just as exciting
for us as building it. We do this through utilizing and developing cutting-
edge technology and empowering students, developers, engineers and companies
to build and grow products with robust and constantly updated cloud skills.
Now is your chance to join our talented team that delivers unparalleled
educational content to developers worldwide.

We are looking for several members of our research and content team to work on
AWS, Azure, Google Cloud and/or DevOps. If you’re passionate about cloud
technologies, and love to always be learning, this might be a great fit for
you. In some cases, we don’t require you to be an expert in the cloud platform
you’re working on – we will pay you to get certified. Already know and love
the cloud? Want to expand your skills? Join our team.

Cloud Engineer and Trainer (salary range $80-140k):
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/286145](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/286145)

Cloud Technology Assessment Manager (salary range $60-80k):
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/303364](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/303364)

Cloud Content Acquisitions Manager (salary range $60-100k)
[https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/306924](https://cloudacademy.workable.com/jobs/306924)

Check out jobs.cloudacademy.com for all of our open positions.

------
apepe
Authorea | [https://www.authorea.com/](https://www.authorea.com/) | Full time
| Onsite | New York, NY (Flatiron)

Authorea is building GitHub + Google Docs for researchers. We were spun out of
CERN by a group of astrophysicists who were frustrated with the cumbersome
process of collaborating on scientific research. Our team is very small, but
our tool is already being used at all 100 of the top 100 (Leiden Ranking)
research universities. We also just raised a substantial seed round with
brand-name VCs. All positions require a passion for startups and for Open
Science! More info at:
[https://www.authorea.com/jobs](https://www.authorea.com/jobs) We're looking
for

* (SENIOR) FRONT END ENGINEER - Authorea has a robust backend but it did not receive all the love it deserves on the front end. We're looking for an engineer with strong front end skills who will take our product to the next level. Needs to have: JS/CSS/React/Rails and obsession over product and pixel perfection. Nice to have: previous experience working with editors.

* (JUNIOR) USER HAPPINESS ENGINEER - We have a lot of users that experience technical difficulties. We need someone who will be in charge of user happiness, respond to support tickets, assign and manage them. Will update and mantain FAQs and How-tos. The position requires technical knowledge, especially of LaTeX, Markdown, Git and scholarship. Can be remote.

Contact: hi [at] authorea [dot] com

(Also, we're always hiring interns!)

------
eddwin
Cvent Inc, [http://www.cvent.com](http://www.cvent.com) / ONSITE (McLean VA,
Austin TX, Atlanta GA) / VISA sponsorship available

We have hired a few from this thread, and excited to try again!

Who we need:

\- Senior DevOps Engineers (Austin, TX or McLean, VA); $110-130K

\- Systems Infrastructure Engineers (McLean, VA); $90-120K

\- Security Architects & Engineers (McLean, VA); $100K-$160K

\- Director of Systems Engineering (McLean, VA); TBD

\- Chief Information Systems Officer (McLean, VA); TBD

Technologies we use: Docker, languages of your choice, CouchDB, Redis, AWS,
Chef, Elastic, VMWare

Cvent is the leading SaaS product company delivering web/mobile products for
the event, hospitality, and ticketing industries through the cloud. We have
experienced consistent 25-30% growth YoY, and were recently highlighted in
Fortune magazine ([http://for.tn/1JeA6lB](http://for.tn/1JeA6lB)). Publicly
traded as of 2013 (NYSE: CVT), we now have 1,900 employees across 8 cities
worldwide.

We are big proponents of open source technologies, adopting cutting edge
tools, and promoting from within to tackle our biggest challenges in scaling
and automating complex solutions.

Excellent benefits, great office culture, and equity packages for every
employee. The salaries mentioned above are flexible for the right individuals.

Interested? Please email eyoon@cvent.com, and include "HN Response" in your
subject.

------
jdubie
Ladder | [https://www.ladderlife.com](https://www.ladderlife.com) | Menlo
Park, CA | Relocation | ONSITE

React, Docker, Kubernetes, Clojure, ClojureScript, Datomic, Kafka, AWS, Buck
Build

Life insurance is a $130B market where 98% of policies are sold through
financial advisors and life insurance agents. Ladder is building a new type of
insurance company that is all digital from the ground up and sells directly to
consumers.

We are looking for talented full stack generalists that love building things
and are excited to get in on the ground floor of disrupting a huge slow moving
industry.

This is a great opportunity for someone who is excited to:

\- build and architect systems

\- work with a small team of talented engineers

\- work with the latest tech

\- contribute to open source
[https://github.com/ladderlife](https://github.com/ladderlife)

If this sounds like you email me at jack@ladderlife.com

------
raphaelj
Bloom Technologies | [http://bloom.life](http://bloom.life) | Eindhoven (The
Netherlands), Hasselt (Belgium) or Liege (Belgium) | Full time | ONSITE

===== Who we are =====

We're a startup driven to improve healthy living and pregnancy outcome using
smart wearable devices. We have our headquarters in San Francisco, as well as
offices in both Belgium and in the Netherlands where most of our engineering
staff is based.

We're currently developing a wearable sensor that pregnant women wear on their
belly and which they can use to monitor maternal and fetal health
(contractions, heart-rate, fetal kicks, etc.) using their smartphone. We can
use this data to predict labor onset and high-risk pregnancies. A Beta version
of our product is already available in an early access program in the US, and
we are getting very positive feedback from both our customers and medical
experts.

===== Who we are looking for =====

We are closing an investment round and are looking for talented people with
experience and interest in:

* iOS mobile development.

We are still a small engineering team, so we're looking for someone versatile
and quick to pick up new skills. Because we’re a startup with people in
different continents, we need people who can be independent and flexible, but
also offer flexibility concerning your work schedule, location, and holidays.

===== Interested? =====

Email me at raphael@bloom.life !

Thanks, Raphael.

------
akurilin
Front Row Education -- San Francisco --
[https://www.frontrowed.com](https://www.frontrowed.com)

* Director of Engineering (ONSITE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8](https://frontrow.workable.com/j/3828FAE4A8)

* Engineering Manager (ONSITE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/285316](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/285316)

* Senior Software Engineer (ONSITE/REMOTE): [https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061](https://frontrow.workable.com/jobs/156061)

Come change how 3+ million US students learn Math and Language Arts. Use data,
advanced type systems, great product design and deep pedagogy to change lives.

World class, tight-knit colocated + distributed engineering team in
continental US.

One of the world's highest traffic Haskell products out there, 100% of backend
and tools are in Haskell.

Big presence and stewardship of the Open Source community. Work with well-
known authors.

Use the best and simplest tools for the job, maintain the no-firefighting
culture, sleep soundly at night.

Front Row is venture funded, has a proven business model and is on the road to
profitability.

Keywords: Haskell, React.JS, Flow, Ansible, AWS, PostgreSQL

------
ddeparolesa
Give Lively | New York, NY / NYC | ONSITE | Full Time

We create digital products for social good. Help us make philanthropy an
active, conscious, and enjoyable part of people's everyday lives by creating
products that help people "give better".

We're looking for a senior engineer who brings a passion for philanthropy,
technical experience, and the capacity iterate rapidly in a collaborative,
agile team to make products with purpose. Our stack currently includes Ruby on
Rails, Node.JS, ReactJS, iOS/Objective-C, SQL/Mongo, and Heroku. You'd have an
opportunity to join as a tech owner and mentor, on the ground floor of our
expanding organization.

We're able to experiment in a pretty blue sky fashion, using our abilities to
come up with the best products to encourage giving and support the mission of
over 1.5 million nonprofits in the United States.

We're fully funded and here for the long term. Our target comp for this role
is $120-$145k with generous benefits.

Find our open jobs [https://angel.co/give-lively/jobs](https://angel.co/give-
lively/jobs) or contact david [at] givelively.org

Read about our latest offering, SwearJar for Slack, a bot that converts
colorful language into donations to charity on The Next Web:
[http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/04/20/swearjar-is-a-
sl...](http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2016/04/20/swearjar-is-a-slack-bot-
that-gives-to-charity-each-time-you-drop-a-naughty-word/)

------
suhailpatel
Citymapper — London, UK | Full Time | Onsite (we offer visa support) |
[https://citymapper.com](https://citymapper.com)

Join us in our mission to make cities usable by building the ultimate
transport app.

Hiring for ALL roles (Engineering, Design, Product), including:

\-- Web Developer (React, Redux)

We build a lot with modern JS technologies. We have our web app, but also many
systems behind the scenes that allow us to be the best source of transit data
in our cities. We use React + Redux, CSS modules and PostCSS, Webpack, Django.

\-- Android Developers & iOS Developers

We're particularly interested in developers who are passionate about UI,
and/or using sensors & location efficiently.

\-- Site Reliability Engineers

Help Citymapper scale its platform by orders of magnitude. We are currently in
+30 cities, but we are going to be expanding to reach everyone who needs us.

\-- Data Science

We're looking for data scientists to work on a variety of projects including
improving the experience of the apps to make them more personal.

Read about our $40M Series B: [https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-
to-series-b-88...](https://medium.com/@Citymapper/getting-from-a-to-
series-b-883393164276)

Apply at [https://citymapper.com/jobs/](https://citymapper.com/jobs/)

Contact me at suhail at citymapper dot com if you have any questions.

~~~
pattu777
Application sent.

------
moises_silva
Toronto, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE or RELOCATION/VISA |
C/C++/Python and Web developers

Sangoma Technologies is a telecommunications company well known in the OSS
telephony community (Asterisk/FreeSWITCH/FreePBX/Elastix etc) and contribute
frequently to several of those projects. You can see our github here:
[https://github.com/sangoma](https://github.com/sangoma)

We're building new services and products and we're looking for:

1\. Full stack web developers (Python, Javascript and PHP) to build REST APIs
for hosted telephony applications, appliance auto-provisioning, realtime
statistics dashboards and monitoring for highly loaded telecom systems etc.

2\. Core developers (C/C++/Python) to extend our protocol stacks, write
telecom applications, extend and improve OSS projects such as
Asterisk/FreeSWITCH, etc.

3\. Lab automation developers (Python) to extend our infrastructure and
automation testing frameworks.

All positions require strong Linux knowledge and great communication skills.
Experience with telephony and/or audio/video is not required but a great
asset.

It does not matter where you live (even disparate time zones can work, we have
remote people in USA, Africa, Spain, South America and Asia). If you live in
Canada or want to immigrate to Canada, that's even better, we can help with
the immigration paper work (just now bringing over a couple of devs from
Argentina).

If you have questions or would like to apply please email me (see my HN
profile for details) and preferably mention HN in the email subject.

~~~
giis
is there a link to the job descriptions?

~~~
moises_silva
Most descriptions still apply but don't get a lot of attention:
[http://www.sangoma.com/company/careers/](http://www.sangoma.com/company/careers/)

The most up to date one is "Web and Systems Developer".

------
xando
Hey, as usual, a friendly reminder. All positions posted here are available to
search on the map.

[https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/](https://whoishiring.io/search/27.859/-37.178/2/)

~~~
emilburzo
Is this the shameless plug thread?

If so, dev friendly search frontend for these hiring posts:
[https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/](https://hnjobs.emilburzo.com/)

~~~
spraak
I like the simple interface. Is there a way to limit it to just this month's
posting?

~~~
emilburzo
Not right now, but I am going to make this change so that it's by default.

Two months old job posts aren't as useful as I initially thought.

------
martinshen
Smartcar API | Frontend, Backend | Mountain View | Onsite

I'm an early employee at Smartcar. I joined in the fall last year after
parting ways with a $3M VC-backed startup I cofounded 5 years ago. When I was
job hunting, I was specifically looking at industries that were going to
change dramatically in the next decade like eSports, VR, insurance and
transportation.

Transportation is that massive one (9% of GDP). The future of transportation
is Autonomous, Electric, Shared and Connected. Smartcar is building the
"connected" part of it.

Great investors, founders and early team. We just brought 3 more engineers on
the team last month but looking to get 2 more with 2+ years of experience
immediately. Our stack is Node.js, Postgres, Redis, Docker, AWS.

$95K to $130K + up to 1.0% equity

If you want to learn more, email me at Martin@Smartcar.com or call me at 415
404 5650.

No recruiters.

------
nickponline
DroneDeploy | [https://www.dronedeploy.com](https://www.dronedeploy.com) |
JavaScript and Python Engineers | San Francisco, CA

At DroneDeploy we have built a software platform that autonomously flies
drones and efficiently captures petabytes of imagery in over 140 countries
around in the world. Our platform automatically organizes all that data to
geo-reference, align, stitch, blend, ortho-rectify and reconstruct imagery -
creating tens of thousands of point clouds, 3D models and mosaics. That data
is used to drive high ROI decisions in industry as diverse as construction,
agriculture, mining, conservation, forestry, and infrastructure inspection -
all in the browser. We're constantly innovating. DroneDeploy is successful
because we have world-class team members and a strong passion for making an
impact and providing value to out customers.

Our tech stack includes Angular2, TypeScript and Python. We think drones are
an integral part of the future of knowledge, and we’re creating the software
to make that possible. We're looking for experienced JavaScript and Python
engineers. Our interview processing includes a short take home coding exercise
and then remote and onsite technical interview with DroneDeploy engineers.

Come and work with us:
[https://www.dronedeploy.com/careers.html](https://www.dronedeploy.com/careers.html)

------
repspark
RepSpark Systems | Costa Mesa, CA | Full-time | ONSITE | $60k-$90k

We’re a casual, seven-person software development team based in Orange County,
CA (south of Los Angeles). We provide many large apparel brands with intuitive
and efficient sales workflows, enabling sales representatives to place bulk
orders for brick and mortar stores (i.e. how O’Neill ends up in Tilly’s or how
Armada ends up on Backcountry). Our stack includes JavaScript (ES6),
TypeScript, C#, ASP.NET, SQL Server, memcached, MongoDB, React.js, and mobx
([http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark](http://stackshare.io/repspark/repspark)).

We are looking for talented engineers who have strong skills in application-
level TypeScript/JavaScript. This includes engineers with experience applying
design patterns to their code (Module, Sandbox, etc.), implementing
modularization, writing unit tests, and optimizing performance.

We think it’s especially awesome if you have experience with modern JavaScript
libraries, such as Backbone.js, React.js, Angular.js, Ember.js, Polymer.js,
etc. You will work in a highly collaborative, cross-functional, and Agile team
and may take a lead role on various software components.

We’re also big on fun. It’s not uncommon to spontaneously jump into a table
tennis match. Plus, every Friday we eat and drink together.

Please email hn@repspark.com with applications or questions. We'd love to hear
from you!

------
webwright
Seattle, WA (no remote) / Full-time / hiring full-stack web software
engineers, senior electrical engineers, UI/UX designers and more...
[http://www.glowforge.com](http://www.glowforge.com)

We're building a low-cost CNC laser cutter/engraver that can create beautiful
products in wood, leather, paper, food, and more. We are a fifth the cost of
comparable products because we've offloaded much of the functionality to
software. Our cloud backend that does motion planning and machine vision to
make it dead simple to use. Push a button, out come flat-pack wallets, lamps,
board games, and anything else you can dream up.

We're up in Seattle, just closed a $22M Series B from Brad Feld and True
Ventures, and have ~35 employees. The three founders have manufactured
hardware, sold companies, graduated YC, and built profitable businesses. Check
out this article about us: [https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/01/glowforge-
raises-22-millio...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/01/glowforge-
raises-22-million-to-popularize-its-3-d-laser-printers-catalog-of-materials/)

Our greatest need right now is web software engineers, but we're interested in
passionate creators of all stripes. To learn more, check us out at
glowforge.com/careers!

PS: We'd love to talk to anyone, and especially want to encourage women and
underrepresented minorities to apply.

~~~
jeff303
Don't put "No rem0te" in the description if you don't allow that arrangement.
Simply say "onsite" as per the instructions at the top.

------
_jeb_
Silicon Valley Bank | [http://www.svb.com/](http://www.svb.com/) | Full-time
or contract in San Francisco | ONSITE REMOTE INTERNS VISA (non-H1B)

Help us build a modern, developer-friendly, API platform for banking services.
Banks are rife with inefficient, legacy technologies and Byzantine processes.
It's frustrating for banks and even more frustrating for their customers.
We're a small team of predominantly ex-Standard Treasury [1] engineers working
to change that, one API at a time.

We're looking for generalist and backend engineers of all experience levels.
Our tech stack is Clojure and Postgres, but no experience with either is
required. Our only hard requirement, and preference, is that you have strong
software engineering ability (and that you can pass a background check--sorry,
but it's a bank requirement).

Our office is in downtown San Francisco. I won't enumerate all the comp and
benefits here, but suffice it to say, we try to make both competitive and
lucrative. Notably, if you'd like to live in the Bay Area, and don't live here
now, we will pay to relocate you!

If you're interested in working with us or learning more, email me at:
jbrusstar@svb.com

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Treasury](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standard_Treasury)

~~~
ActsJuvenile
What in the world is "ONSITE REMOTE INTERNS VISA"? Are you trying to hire
foreign students as cheaper interns?

~~~
outworlder
I guess they are open to both on-site and remote positions. Also interns. And
will sponsor Visas. That's the only interpretation that makes sense to me.

... you could also try entering that in Scribblenauts to see what sort of
creature comes up.

------
davkal
[https://www.weave.works](https://www.weave.works) | San Francisco, CA &
London, UK & Berlin, Germany | ONSITE | Full-time

* Senior backend dev: develop microservices (primarily in Go) and container tools

* Senior frontend dev: write reactive and snappy web UIs that show complex data and are easy to navigate

* UX Designer: design UIs for our various container tools, visualize networks and data traffic

* Developer experience/evangelist: spread the word in meetups/conferences, develop integrations for our tools

Come help us build OSS tools that other developers use to tame their
containerized applications. Projects like Weave Scope observe
containers/pods/services and their interactions to provide visibility and
insights. Developers can quickly see the state of the resulting systems and
validate their assumptions.

We offer flexible hours with a good work-life balance, with a typical day
going from 10am-6pm. All our tools are open source:
[https://github.com/weaveworks](https://github.com/weaveworks) Browse our PRs
to see how we work as a team!

The hiring process: Checking your CV/GH/SO (if not enough signal: small coding
challenge), 30 mins hangout, afternoon take home coding challenge, in person
interview with future colleagues

If you’re interested please drop us a line with your desired location at jobs
(at) weave.works

------
mikebabineau
Second Measure | SF Bay Area (San Mateo, CA) | ONSITE (relo ok) |
[https://secondmeasure.com](https://secondmeasure.com)

Second Measure analyzes credit card data. We process billions of purchases to
help investors (VCs and hedge funds) answer questions like:

    
    
      - How quickly is Wayfair actually growing?
      - Is Lyft gaining or losing market share in Boston?
      - How does Hilton spending change after a customer's first Airbnb stay?
      - (Check out our research blog [1])
    

We were part of YC S15 and launched last August [2].

We’re a 10-person team solving hard problems with cool data. We’re looking for
other strong builders, especially those who can grow into leadership roles:

    
    
      - Data Scientist (stats + ML; AWS, MTurk, NLP, and Spark helpful)
      - Research Scientist (stats; SQL and Python helpful; math/science PhD preferred)
      - Research Analyst (stats+SQL+Excel+writing; investment experience helpful)
      - Senior Data Engineer (Python/JVM; AWS; stream processing)
      - Senior Software Engineer (frontend/backend/full-stack; Python/JVM/Go; D3; AWS; React/Angular)
      - Others (opportunistic)
    

Competitive salary and substantial equity. We want our early team to have a
large stake in our success.

We have phenomenal traction and raised a strong seed round [3]. Select
investors include: Bessemer, Foundation, Norwest, Shasta, and Y Combinator.

We’re in downtown San Mateo, just minutes from Caltrain and 101.

Email jobs@ and CC me, I'm a founder (mike@).

[1] [http://blog.secondmeasure.com/](http://blog.secondmeasure.com/)

[2] [http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-
off...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/second-measure-launches-offering-
powerful-live-data-analysis-of-publicprivate-companies/)

[3] [http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-
weap...](http://www.businessinsider.com/second-measure-is-secret-weapon-for-
investors-to-outsmart-each-other-2016-4)

------
rsavage
In-depth ([http://indepth.io](http://indepth.io)) | New Zealand | Lead JS Dev
| Full-time | On-site / Visa / Remote | 45k + equal equity

Lead developer / 3rd co-founder => Javascript | React | React Native | GraphQL
| Node | Azure/AWS

We are an accelerator-backed start up focusing on the cultural sector.

Our goal is to become the source of information on all items of historical
importance held by organisations worldwide.

When searching for information about ‘Mongolian weapons’ you go to Wikipedia,
when searching for information about a specific Mongolian weapon used by
Kublai Khan, you come to In-depth.

Our first product is an open-source platform allowing museums to create web
and mobile experiences for their exhibitions with an aim of being highly
customisable and extensible (think Wordpress/Drupal). Thus allowing museums to
create unique apps and features, while sharing a base platform and driving
down costs.

We will be going through an accelerator (mahuki.org) program starting in
August and are partnering with the largest museum in New Zealand.

Check out the full job description at
[http://mus.nz/cofounder](http://mus.nz/cofounder) or email rowan@indepth.io

------
joeconway
Scribd is hiring talented devs in a variety of flavors to help us build the
library of the 21st century.

Right now we’re looking for:

\- Experienced iOS tech/team leads

\- Mid to Senior iOS developers

\- Mid to Senior Android developers

\- Software engineers interested in working on search, recommendation, or
payments

\- Engineers with domain expertise in recommendation systems and algorithms

Please note for Internships: We have filled our internship seats and are not
currently interviewing interns.

We've hired ten full-time people and dozens of interns from these "Who is
Hiring" threads.

To expedite your application, please apply directly to our job board
([http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3)) where you’ll find all of our
current opening and the job descriptions. We do our best to respond within 24
hours, and you’ll get an answer either way.

We are willing and able to sponsor Visas and have several international team
members from around the world.

You can read more about our "Netflix for Books" service
here[http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz](http://wrd.cm/1dJquzz) or check out our tech blog
at [http://coding.scribd.com](http://coding.scribd.com). We recently launched
the first "Netflix for Comics"
([http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6](http://wrd.cm/1MbaBA6)) and Sheet Music.

More info is available at [http://grnh.se/gr84t3](http://grnh.se/gr84t3), but
as a HN user, feel free to contact us directly with any and all questions by
emailing { jacquie at scribd.com }.

~~~
abcd132
When do you start taking applications for summer 2017 internships?

------
lylo
FreeAgent, Edinburgh and REMOTE (UK-only)

[http://www.freeagent.com](http://www.freeagent.com)

At FreeAgent we help freelancers and micro-businesses take control of their
company finances.

We have built an award-winning, online accounting product that offers full
end-to-end compliance, from time tracking to tax return filing. We're based in
beautiful Edinburgh and we're growing from strength to strength with over
50,000 paying customers and continued strong growth. Customers love what we
do!

We're a growing team of over 100 people, based in Edinburgh but with remote
staff around the UK. If you want to come and help us make small businesses
awesome at doing their finances, we're currently looking for senior software
engineers to join our team.

We have opportunities across many different engineering areas (e.g. front-end,
API development, a real-time double-entry accounting engine, tax platform,
data platform, mobile apps), so we can offer a broad scope for skill and
career development. Our stack is Ruby/Rails, Javascript, React.js, MySQL,
RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch.

We're growing quickly and have an expanding number of vacancies across our
engineering organisation:

* Full stack engineers of all levels across several teams (Product, Growth, Development platform)

* Senior operations engineer (Ops) - Unix/Linux, Puppet, low-level networking, message queues (Rabbit), databases (MySQL)

[https://freeagent.workable.com](https://freeagent.workable.com)

[http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent](http://stackshare.io/freeagent/freeagent)

(We are looking for __UK-based __full-time staff only right now)

~~~
lylo
I should really have linked to our careers site
[http://www.freeagent.com/careers](http://www.freeagent.com/careers)
:facepalm:

------
timols
Aconex | San Francisco, CA USA, Melbourne, Australia| Full-time | Senior
Software Engineer, Senior UI Engineer | ONSITE | $135k+

Aconex is a highly profitable project collaboration company with most of the
worlds largest construction companies as customers. We are to construction
projects what Atlassian is to software projects.

We're looking to build a team of experienced software developers to help us
bring a new product to market with a strong financial aspect. Our stack is
based on a service oriented architecture, so we have a number of different
technologies at play - Java, Go, Ruby, Python etc. To begin with, you'll be
working with Java 8 (using Dropwizard), Angular, Typescript as well as many
other tools.

Love to chat stack, so if you're interested - reach out!

Technology choice is open for discussion on new services that we start.

More about us: [https://www.aconex.com](https://www.aconex.com)

If you're interested, email me at tolshansky(at )aconex( dot)com

~~~
cfontes
457 visa is ok?

~~~
timols
Yep!

------
Hovertruck
Engineers (Data, Platform, Web/Frontend) | Button
([https://www.usebutton.com](https://www.usebutton.com)) | NYC (Data SF/NYC) |
Onsite

[https://www.usebutton.com/join-us](https://www.usebutton.com/join-us)

Button is building an ecosystem of connections that drive commerce. We're
partnered with some of the largest commerce apps like Uber, OpenTable,
TicketMaster, and more – allowing you to add real-time inventory for these on-
demand services to users in your app. We were also recently named by Crain's
as the best place to work in NYC[1]!

We use a mix of different technologies, but some common themes are NodeJS,
Python, React/Flux, Docker/ECS, Objective-C, and Java.

[1]
[http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015](http://www.crainsnewyork.com/section/bestplaces/2015)

~~~
jasonmoo
This is a great company. Golang developers welcome too!

------
funkaster
Unity Technologies | San Francisco CA | Full Time

Do you like video games? do you like building the best tools to help game
developers build the best games? So do we :)

At the Analytics team in Unity, we're looking for great talent to add to our
Engine team. This means collaborating directly into the Unity codebase. Full
job description:
[https://unity3d.com/jobs/position?id=246786](https://unity3d.com/jobs/position?id=246786)

We offer the usual perks as well: benefits and HR that you can find in a well
established company and a great team of incredible engineers.

We're also hiring in other teams/locations:
[https://unity3d.com/jobs](https://unity3d.com/jobs)

Contact: rolando@unity3d.com for more info about the positions. (I'm an
engineer in the team, so you can talk to a future co-worker directly instead
of a recruiter).

Edit: added link to job description

------
ubernow
Uber| Palo Alto | Fulltime | Backend| FE/Full Stack | ML Engineer Uber,
Advanced Technologies, Engineering is the Palo Alto, CA division of the Uber
Engineering Team: a high-performance culture marked by fearlessness and
achievement. We focus on the development of key technologies that advance
Uber’s mission of bringing safe, reliable transportation to everyone,
everywhere. Our work is primarily in the areas of mapping and sensing. 1\.
Backend -
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/12746/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/12746/)
2\. FE/Full Stack -
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/20130/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/20130/)
3\. ML Engineer -
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15108/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/15108/)
Note : Prior Mapping experience is not mandatory. The work you will do will be
hugely impactful. The experience you will gain will be unique and unmatched.
Apply or get in touch at heenat at uber.com

zlatan_is_red 30 days ago [-]

Uber is a really nice place to build a product with a great sense of
ownership. You'll be working with a highly motivated peer group, on some of
the hardest problems in the real world. As an engineer, it's a very rewarding
experience in scaling your implementation to serve the magical trip to
millions of users every day. Disclaimer: I work in the team.

~~~
charlax
Uber | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time onsite | Back-end, Android, iOS

Uber's Amsterdam engineering office is looking for back-end, Android and iOS
engineers for its teams:

* Payments: do you want to build the future of payments for on-demand services? * Mobile platform: are you passionate about tooling that makes developer more productive?

Learn more about our openings on [https://join.uber.com/amsterdam-
engineering](https://join.uber.com/amsterdam-engineering)

Learn more about the teams on [https://eng.uber.com/amsterdam-team-
profile/](https://eng.uber.com/amsterdam-team-profile/)

Email charles@uber.com if interested!

------
akhudek
Toronto, Canada | Kira Inc | REMOTE ok in US/CAN | Clojure/ClojureScript Web
Developer

Kira Inc. is a Toronto-based startup using machine learning to automate legal
work. We’re looking for a developer to work on our Clojure and ClojureScript
web application. Our stack includes reactive single-page web client code and a
distributed backend to handle internal computations. Our team is small,
pragmatic, and inquisitive; we love learning new technologies and balance
adoption with good analysis. To us, agile is a verb, not a noun, we adopt what
works for us rather than strictly following a particular methodology. We
prefer to hire near our downtown Toronto office, but also welcome remote work
in a time zone within North America.

This position is focused on internal tools such as application analytics and
internal integrations. It involves a bit of everything in the web stack:

    
    
      * Client-side UI code.
      * Server-side REST routes.
      * Platform and core APIs.
      * Document and report generation.
    

You should have knowledge of some of these. Most of all we look for those
interested in learning.

Please send us:

    
    
      * cover letter — tell us why you’re interested,
      * resume/linkedin profile,
      * link to github projects or other work samples.
    

Email your resume to kirasystems@applications.recruiterbox.com with "Web
Developer" in the subject line or apply online at
[https://kirasystems.com/careers](https://kirasystems.com/careers).

~~~
superswordfish
This is neither here nor there, but how could agile be a noun? Did you mean an
adjective?

~~~
kennytilton
I guess it becomes a noun when usage commonly drops the implied "methodology",
as in "Agile is honored more in the claim than in the practice."

------
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon | Edinburgh, UK | Full Stack Engineer - On-site Only | Relocation
Assistance | Full Time | Visa

Amazon development Centre (Scotland) is looking for experienced software
developers with strong technical ability, a focus on the customer experience,
great teamwork and communication skills, and a motivation to achieve results
in a fast-paced environment.

Our development centre in Edinburgh is responsible for devising and growing
innovations for Amazon around the world. Small teams of developers, designers
and leaders run major parts of Amazon’s business, technology and operations.
From interactive UI design to large-scale distributed systems and machine
learning, we do whatever it takes to deliver great products and experiences
for our customers.

Our work is characterised by high scale, complexity and the need for
invention. We offer great opportunities to work on big data, machine learning
and high-scale, low-latency distributed systems.

We use a wide variety of languages including Java, Python, Ruby, and
JavaScript; Open Source technologies including Linux, Ruby on Rails, and
AngularJS; and we build on top of Amazon’s world-leading AWS platform.

For more information take a look at our microsite -
[http://www.amazondc.com](http://www.amazondc.com)

Feel free to get in touch with me – contact details in my profile - if you are
interested in having an informal chat about roles here. (Please note, I only
recruit for the Edinburgh Dev Centre, so cannot help you with other
roles/locations)

~~~
volkanh
Here it says "visa" while almost all ads on the web site contains the
following disclaimer:

All offers are conditional on references, verification of the right to work in
the UK,[...]

~~~
JonnyB_Amazon
Amazon is able to Sponsor working Visa's to the UK for successful candidates.

------
Sinjo
GoCardless (YC S11) | London | Frontend, Backend, SRE | Onsite | Full-time

GoCardless is building a payments network for the internet. Since 2011 we've
been focused on simplifying Direct Debit for small and medium companies (who
previously had no access to it) and we're now expanding to serve the largest
companies (think newspapers, utilities) and connecting with existing payment
systems in countries all over the world. We already support the UK and Europe
and are aiming to expand to more countries over the next year.

As an engineering team at GoCardless we care most about stable, reliable,
understandable code. We rely on testing and code review and a culture of
frequent constructive feedback. We define and manage our own roadmap and run
projects in whatever way works best for us.

Our stack: Rails, Angular, Postgres, Elasticsearch, Docker, Chef. We also have
a bit of Go and Python knocking around.

We love learning new things and contributing back to the community. We open
source everything we can and regularly host meetups and hackathons at our
office in Angel. We have a weekly bookclub within the team and give internal
(and external) talks about things that interest us.

Interview process: a couple of phone screens, one take home test, then a
couple of onsite interviews (pair programming and some chats - no
whiteboards!)

For more info and to apply:
[https://gocardless.com/jobs](https://gocardless.com/jobs). If you have any
questions, drop us a line (jobs at gocardless dot com).

------
grosales
Walmart Technologies East | Reston, VA | Software Engineer - Junior/Mid/Senior
| Engineering Managers| On-site - Full-time - Visa Sponsorship for new CS
Grads already here in the US (after OTP)| This is a new branch of Walmart
Technologies (not to be confused with Walmartlabs that focuses on the .com
site) that is focused on modernizing the stores systems and everything else
that is not .com really. At Walmart, the possibilities are limitless and the
people here in Reston are amazin (I actually mean this, I am a software
engineer who just started last November and I am astonished at the projects I
have been able to work on so far and the technologies I have used). We are a
new team, the oldest member has been here a bit over a year, and we are trying
to find the brightest and best software engineers anywhere in the world. We
need them as the scale of the problems we are trying to solve is huge and we
focus on creating elegant solutions for those problems. One big plus also is
that we encourage continous learning and we love it when you contribute (or
have contributed) to an open source project. We want to give back to the
community in different ways too (we volunteer, and do meetups frequently). So
if you are super smart, like to be surrounded by smart people, and like to
solve difficult distributed problems, you should contact us!

Just a note. For Junior devs, fresh out of school, we don't care what language
you code in (even though we use Java here for the most part so at least you
should be willing to learn it). For everyone else, we'd expect you to have a
good working knowledge of at least one JVM language. Get in touch at
wmtech.reston@gmail.com

~~~
ctvo
Just passing through the thread, hope you don't mind some feedback:

This ad is poorly formatted and contains a lot of fluff.

\- The people are amazing, the possibilities are limitless. I mean it! With no
examples.

\- You work on hard problems. With no examples.

\- Creating elegant solutions is one of the most overused terms. Is anyone
looking for inelegant solutions to difficult problems?

\- You're looking for the best and the brightest. I think everyone else is
too.

\- You barely mention the technologies used except Java.

\- It takes reading the entire ad to find that the job has something to do
with distributed computing.

~~~
grosales
Hah! Sorry about that. You are right, it is poorly formatted. If I create one
next month, I 'll make sure to clean it up and take yoru feedback into
consideration :) But let me answer some of your points (that I didn't do
properly in my post)

\- We work very hard in hiring smart people. Trying to continuously improve
our hiring process and make it better. When I say the possibilities are
limitless, I mean that Walmart is one of those rare companies where you can
play with large distributed systems or also move teams and create awesome
mobile apps, or (I believe) you can also play with robots (I have seen them,
they wear hats).

\- Hard problems (in our context) is improving processes across the board and
creating services that need to be fast (at a very high level) while still
taking into consideration our legacy systems.

\- I hope nobody looks for inelegant solutions to problems. But I have seen
complex solutions to simple problems many times. We are not looking for that.
We are looking for simple solutions for complex problems (but you know, simple
is hard)

\- Hey it's better to say best and the brightest than "Rockstars" or "Ninjas"
or "Jedis" (actually I take that back, I like jedis).

\- Heh, you are right I didn't mention any technology we use :). We use Kafka,
Cassandra, Neo4j, Storm/Spark/Flink, Hadoop, Apache Cordova for some mobile,
etc

\- And yes, parts of the work has to do with creating distributed services,
but not all of it, Reston is a small team so far and we are also working hard
to create a great culture. Thanks!

------
cldwalker
ReifyHealth | Boston | ONSITE preferred, REMOTE contractors | Full-time,
Contractors | Mid-level to very senior compensation

We are building clinical trial software that makes a difference in people's
lives. Clinical trials are slow, unpredictable and expensive and we aim to
improve this for everyone's benefit. We are actively working on a greenfield
app and have more interesting development in the pipeline. We care about
building great products, providing a great user experience and listening to
our users to improve on our products. We actively use, contribute to and
author open source libraries.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Mid to Senior Frontend Engineer: HTML, CSS, ReactJS, ClojureScript - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/089e5e4c-13e9-49c8-93a9-11e7f5a8b78f)

* Mid to Senior Fullstack Engineer: ClojureScript, Clojure, PostgreSQL - [https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06...](https://jobs.lever.co/reifyhealth/dd9f818f-d94c-4a0c-b97c-06e19f5939a2)

If this sounds exciting, we'd love to hear from you! If you have any questions
feel free to reach out to us: hiring (@) reifyhealth.com.

------
kbaker
Venture Research Inc. | Plano, TX (Dallas, TX, DFW) | Onsite Only |
[http://www.ventureresearch.com](http://www.ventureresearch.com)

Interested in RFID? In improving inventory and replenishment processes in
hospitals, labs, and clinics? In automatically tracking pallets, containers,
and other assets around a facility? Come join us!

Venture Research is a leader in the RFID industry and is consistently pushing
the leading edge of what is possible using RFID. We have a variety of
opportunities available for both fast-paced new product design and development
as well as for development on some of our long-term stable products. 17 year
old small but growing company, privately held, with excellent benefits, 401K
matching, paid health insurance and highly competitive salary and bonus
structure.

We are hiring for the following positions:

* Senior .NET / Backend developer: C#, VB.Net, ASP.NET, MSSQL, Oracle, JavaScript and JQuery. .NET MVC and Python is a plus.

* Embedded firmware engineer: microcontroller development using primarily Freescale Kinetis parts and the Freescale MQX RTOS. Ahem, NXP parts.

* Embedded platforms engineer: C, Linux, Android NDK. Experience with hardware co-design, Python, QT, Django, React a plus.

Please email resumes to hr@ventureresearch.com, or use the email in my
profile.

------
prepscholar
PrepScholar | Boston, MA | Onsite | Full-time | Full Stack Engineer |
$100,000-$180,000

PrepScholar’s mission is to improve education at scale through technology. Our
flagship product is an SAT/ACT prep program that automatically learns the
strengths and weaknesses of each student and creates an individualized
learning program through machine learning. You can think of it as an automated
tutor that provides a compelling learning experience at scale. We also have a
large web presence with over two million monthly visitors to our free tools
and articles.

We believe we have a major advantage over other companies in our space because
of our technology-centered and analytical approach to education.

We're profitable and bootstrapped, and you'll join as an early engineer
working on products that impact millions of students worldwide.

Our stack:

* Sass, JQuery, Backbone

* Django/Python

* MySQL

* AWS/Linux

Requirements:

* Strong foundation in computer science and software engineering, including competencies in data structures, algorithms, databases, software design and dev ops.

* Strong hands-on experience with our core technologies is a big plus. In particular:

\----Python and Django

\----JavaScript and JavaScript MV* frameworks like AngularJS, Ember, Knockout,
or Backbone

Email us at job.engineer@prepscholar.com, and read more at
[http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers](http://www.prepscholar.com/sat/s/careers).

------
shiftb
Instacart | Sr Full-stack Engineer, Sr Data Engineer, Data Scientist, Sr
iOS/Android Engineer | onsite in San Francisco |
[https://instacart.com](https://instacart.com)

Instacart (YC S12) is building the best way for people everywhere in the world
to shop for groceries. Using your phone or the web, you can order groceries
and have them delivered to your door in minutes. You can choose from a variety
of local stores, as well as being able to mix items from multiple stores into
one order.

Every day, we solve incredibly hard problems to create an experience for our
customers that is magical. We aim to give our customers back their invaluable
time so they can spend it doing the things they love with the people they
love.

Hiring Process depends on the position, but will generally follow this flow:
Phone screen + simple challenge / Take-home challenge / On-site. We're pretty
flexible and can work with you on this.

We care that you can ship product and enjoy taking ownership over what you're
working on. We don't really care where you went to school or what companies
you've worked for.

Tech:

    
    
      • Ruby (and Rails)
      • ES6+ & CoffeeScript (which we are actively moving to ES6)
      • React.js
      • PostgreSQL
      • Elasticsearch for search
      • Memcache / Redis
    
    

Data Analysis & Data Science: SQL, R, Python

Learn more about us and apply directly at:

    
    
      • https://careers.instacart.com/
      • http://tech.instacart.com
      • http://stackshare.io/posts/the-tech-behind-instacarts-grocery-delivery-service

------
ndouglas1230
Uber Technologies | Louisville, CO (just outside of Boulder, CO) | ONSITE

Hiring: all levels of backend focused software engineers and specialist
software engineers who have significant experience in machine learning,
computer vision, SLAM and/or LiDAR.

The Uber Maps engineering team is partly based out of the Louisville office
and we're building next generation mapping technologies. The teams here work
on a variety of different projects, made up of specialists engineers as well
as general, core software engineers. On the general software engineering side,
we’re building out image processing software, the data store that houses all
maps data and the infrastructure that all other maps engineering teams build
on top of. Some of the specialist work we do: building SLAM and LiDAR
algorithms from sensor and street level image data collected by the team as
well as developing machine learning algorithms to extract useful information
from this street level image data. Unfortunately, the majority of the projects
here are still confidential but it's mainly either specialist type projects
that I mentioned above or backend, big data related projects using Java,
Scala, Go, Spark, Cassandra and Mesos to name a few.

A recent article was published that talks about the work, and the impact of
it, that we're doing in Louisville:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/ubers-...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/07/ubers-
latest-push-toward-driverless-cars/493271/)

Interview Process: one 30 minute informal call with me, Two 45 minute
technical phone interviews, and one onsite interview.

Contact: nathaniel@uber.com

------
arjun810
Gradescope - [https://gradescope.com](https://gradescope.com) | Berkeley, CA |
full time | ONSITE

Assessment in education is broken -- instructors spend hours grading, and yet
don't get a clear picture of what their students are struggling with.
Gradescope lets instructors give out the same paper-based assignments they've
always used, but then grade them online, while keeping track of the exact
mistakes made by every student on every question. This enables unprecedented
data analytics: we can reveal which concepts a student needs help with, or
which questions are too difficult. To top it off, instructors finish grading
in half the time. We're now applying computer vision to help instructors grade
even faster.

Our product has been used to grade over 10 million questions belonging to over
100,000 students. We recently raised a seed round, and are hiring a senior
full-stack engineer to join our team of 7. We offer market-rate salary with
generous equity. We've got a Rails backend with some React on the frontend.

If you’re interested, please email jobs@gradescope.com.

------
mike_hearn
R3 CEV | [http://r3cev.com](http://r3cev.com) | London, UK | ONSITE

R3 is designing a next-gen distributed database in which the nodes in the
peer-to-peer network making it up don't trust each other. Then we're building
financial apps on top, because finance is the industry that can benefit from
this technology the most. Many startups in this space are building on top of
the Nakamoto blockchain algorithm, but we don't actually use a Bitcoin-style
blockchain at all: that's why we simply call what we're building the
_distributed ledger_ instead.

We're looking for a mix of sharp computer science generalists and people with
experience in finance and banking. We are pushing the boundaries in VM and
compiler technology, cryptography, systems programming, networking and
fintech. Most of our software is written in Kotlin on the JVM (sort of a
simplified Scala), but you don't need to know Kotlin: you can learn on the
job.

Although the job ad says ONSITE, we are open to remote working if you're the
right candidate.

Email me: mike@r3cev.com

~~~
trevelyan
Chance to work with Mike Hearn and the R3 team? This should be top of the
page.

------
nathanh
Teachers Pay Teachers | NYC | Full-Time | Engineers, Product Managers, Product
Designers

Teachers Pay Teachers is a community of millions of educators who come
together to share their work, their insights, and their inspiration with one
another. We are the first and largest open marketplace where teachers share,
sell, and buy original educational resources. Since we've started, authors on
Teachers Pay Teachers have earned over $200M. Here's a bit more of the
backstory ([http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-
econo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/06/technology/a-sharing-economy-
where-teachers-win.html)).

Our engineering culture focuses on our mission, curiosity, learning, and
autonomy - read more about it here
[http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/mission-
values.ht...](http://engineering.teacherspayteachers.com/mission-values.html)

I'd be happy to chat about positions over email at
nhurst@teacherspayteachers.com.

------
magicseth
Mountain View CA ONSITE: I'm looking for a future-thinking software prototyper
to invent the future UX of hardware devices at Google. We create ridiculous
ideas, implement them quickly, hacking hardware prototypes when needed, and
try things out on real people to see what sticks.
[https://goo.gl/nxNs8i](https://goo.gl/nxNs8i)

------
Synthego
Synthego www.synthego.com | Redwood City, CA | Fulltime | Onsite

We are a 37 people biotech startup working on building the next generation
cloud-enabled biotech lab. The goal is to provide a single scientist the
ability to run their own fully-automated laboratory at low cost, performing
millions of controlled, repeatable experiments per day without human error.

We make Synthetic RNA kits for scientists working with Cas9/CRISPR technology.
Check out this TedTalk by Jennifer Doudna on CRISPR - it’s pretty fascinating
stuff: [http://tinyurl.com/q598fus](http://tinyurl.com/q598fus)

Actively Hiring for:

\- Senior/Lead Mechanical Engineers | SolidWorks, Rapid Prototyping,
Industrial Automation, 100% Uptime Projects \- Senior Mechanical Design
Engineers \- Senior Mechanical Robotics Engineers \- Senior Full-stack
Engineers | Python, Django, Mongo/PostgreSQL, JavaScript \- Senior Software
Engineers | Complex HW/SW Integrations

Send me your resume + portfolio at victoria@synthego.com

cheers. :-)

Locals and citizens only (Canadians and Green Card holders welcomed)

------
quadrature
Shopify | Canada (Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Waterloo and now San Francisco!)
| Full-time | Onsite | Remote | VISA

Shopify is a platform that allows entrepreneurs to easily setup an online
store.

We build solutions that empower merchants at every step of their journey. Our
product helps merchants who are just starting as well as established brands
that need a solution that can scale with their traffic.

We're always working on products that make it easier for entrepreneurs to
reach their audience and help them make data driven decisions. Shopify is
built in Ruby on Rails running on a stack composed of Docker, Golang, Python,
Mysql, Kafka, HDFS and Apache Spark.

If you're interested in building tools that empower Entrepreneurs come take a
look at who we are and what we're doing [https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-
via=XBuWsYM_Q2](https://jobs.lever.co/shopify?lever-via=XBuWsYM_Q2)
[https://github.com/Shopify](https://github.com/Shopify).

------
bignerdvana
Big Nerd Ranch | iOS Developer | Atlanta,GA | Onsite | Remote

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing business-building mobile and web apps
for our clients. We also teach students what we've learned through our
signature immersive bootcamps, and every year we release new books in our
best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We are looking for a mid-level full-time iOS Engineer to join the team. Must
be well versed in architecture, design, configuration, the Xcode environment,
Objective-C and Swift.

Learn more here [https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

~~~
terhechte
Hey,

while the title of this post says Onsite | Remote, the listings only mention
"Onsite" positions. Is the position remote or onsite? Also, if remote, is it
limited to the US?

Cheers

~~~
bignerdvana
Hello, onsite is preferred, remote would be considered, US only. Thanks!!

------
patothon
Omada Health | San Francisco, Ca | Rails, iOS, Android, DevOps, Data
Scientists | H1B Transfers OK | ONSITE

Omada Health is a digital health company on a mission to make healthy behavior
change more accessible and achievable. We’re looking for engineers in all
parts of our stack (iOS, Android, Rails, Javascript, DevOps) to join our
growing engineering team.

As a key member of our engineering team, you will help design, build and
maintain systems necessary for rapid growth. Our team practices pair
programming (at least 50% of the week) so you will have the opportunity to
learn new techniques and share your skills.

iOS Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/125038)

Rails Engineers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276](https://boards.greenhouse.io/omadahealth/jobs/94276)

~~~
charleshkang
Sent an application for the iOS position.

------
punteney
Manzama | Bend, OR | Onsite or US Remote | Full-time

Senior Fullstack Developer

Manzama is an enterprise SaaS platform that helps professionals find, discover
and monitor news that is important to them and their clients. We've been
around for a little over 6 years, focused on the legal vertical, and are
profitable with very loyal and happy customers. We are looking for Senior
Developers to join our small but growing team. You'll be an integral part of
building and expanding our current platform including expanding our use of
machine learning and NLP to help deliver the most relevant news possible. We
are based in beautiful Bend, Oregon but we do support remote workers as well.

Tech: Python, Django, Postgres, Solr, GCE, BigQuery, Datastore

While it's great if you have experience with our tech stack we are more
interested in finding talented engineers who have experience building amazing
products and systems.

You can email me directly at jamesp@manzama.com for more details or to apply

------
Stenzel
Waldorf Music GmbH | Remagen, Germany | onsite

We are looking for developers to join our development team. The ideal
candidate should exhibit both strong problem solving skills and the endurance
to purse a project from idea to production. Tasks include programming for a
variety of hosts, platforms, and for our hardware products.

As we are after someone with the ability to quickly master new technologies
and use them for making great musical instruments, we keep the formal
requirements brief:

* Fluent in C/C++ * Good at Math * Proficient in English or German language

Nice to have: * VST/AAX/AU programming experience * Background in digital
signal processing * Hardware design (analog/digital) * Assembly level
programming * Musical skills

Please send your application to jobs at waldorfmusic.de with some proof of
your skills.

We offer work in a team where every member's ideas and creative input is
welcome and appreciated. Spontaneous barbecues might happen. Location is
Remagen, Germany.

------
pauljz
Clover Health | San Francisco, New Jersey | ONSITE | Full time

Clover Health is driving down costs and producing improved health outcomes
with a unique health insurance plan. We use sophisticated analytics and custom
software to direct our own clinical staff to coordinate care for our members.
We have a proven model we're scaling out. We're focusing on elderly and low-
income patients that stand to benefit from our model the most. Come improve
people's lives and be part of a new way of thinking in an old, trillion dollar
industry!

We recently closed our series C and are hiring across a whole bunch of roles
in product, engineering, data science, security, compliance, marketing,
clinical care, insurance ops, you name it.

[https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-
us/careers](https://www.cloverhealth.com/en/about-us/careers)

------
ryguytilidie
Opendoor - www.opendoor.com - San Francisco, CA -
[https://www.opendoor.com/jobs](https://www.opendoor.com/jobs)

At Opendoor we're changing the way homes are bought and sold. Moving is one of
life’s most stressful events. We empower people with a simpler, more
thoughtful approach to buying or selling their home. We have an amazing team
of talented and passionate engineers and data scientists. We are looking for
data scientists, front-end engineers, and generalist software engineers to
help us change the real estate industry. Leadership experience is a plus.

Technologies we work with: Angular, Rails, PostGIS, Python, AWS, Webpack,
Phoenix (Elixir), GoLang, Docker. Help us reinvent life’s largest and most
important transaction. Please email directly at: hannah@opendoor.com

~~~
mastermachetier
Do you guys offer onsite positions only or do you have ever remote
opportunities?

------
rvivek
HackerRank | Bangalore & Palo Alto | Onsite |
[https://hackerrank.com](https://hackerrank.com)

We are building the credentialing system of the world. We have 2% of the
world's programmer _active_ in our community every month, improving their
skills. Eventually, we will get to a point where the only thing that matters
to get a job or show your proficiency is a HackerRank profile.

We are looking to hire a senior UI / UX designer in Bangalore & an ML engineer
in Palo Alto. It's a high impact role, impacting millions of programmers &
thousands of companies.

We have raised $25m+ in funding backed by YC, Khosla Ventures, Battery
Ventures, etc. and growing healthily y-o-y. Feel free to directly email me:
vivek@ with your portfolio and we will accelerate your hiring process.

~~~
xanadohnt
At the risk of sounding flippant ... shouldn't you be dogfooding to find your
engineers?

------
superscalar
Gambit Research Ltd ([http://gambitresearch.com](http://gambitresearch.com)) |
London, UK | ONSITE | Full time

At Gambit we research and manage automated sports betting algorithms on behalf
of our clients. Their algorithms run on our proprietary execution platform
which interfaces with a large variety of bookmakers and exchanges, enabling
access to the best prices and massive liquidity.

Our distributed, concurrent system has a core written in Erlang, which
interacts with a wide variety of Python processes across the rest of the
business. Some of the other technologies we use are: Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS),
Docker, Ansible, C, C++, Julia, R, Go, JavaScript, AngularJS, ReactJS, Django,
PostgreSQL, Redis, Apache Spark, Apache Kafka, RabbitMQ, Celery,
Elasticsearch, Logstash, Kibana, Graphite, Sentry, Git, GitLab.

We have a very flat hierarchy and an emphasis on employee freedom. We
encourage our team to work on projects that interest them, as we believe
people are happiest and most productive when intellectually stimulated. You
don't need to be interested in sports or betting.

We're actively hiring for the following positions:

    
    
      - Software developer
      - Junior/mid level front-end developer
      - DevOps engineer
      - Linux systems administrator
    

More information can be found at
[http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html](http://gambitresearch.com/jobs.html)

------
aaronbwebber
Nextdoor ([http://nextdoor.com/](http://nextdoor.com/)) | San Francisco, CA |
Full-time | Onsite

I'm one of the engineers at Nextdoor. Our mission is to use the power of
technology to create stronger and safer neighborhoods all around the world.
Over half of the neighborhoods in the US are using our platform to communicate
about the issues most important to them, and we've just started expanding
internationally as well.

Founded in 2010, we're backed by Benchmark Capital, Greylock Partners, Google
Ventures, and Tiger Global among others, and have raised over $210M in venture
capital to-date.

We are hiring across the board, and growing quickly. A list of our open job
reqs can be found here at
[http://nextdoor.com/jobs](http://nextdoor.com/jobs). In particular, we're
always looking for great full-stack generalists who are comfortable working in
an agile, fast-paced environment. Our stack is primarily Python and Go,
running on AWS, with client apps built in Obj-C/Swift (iOS), Java (Android),
and JavaScript (Web).

Our office is in downtown San Francisco steps from BART.

If you're looking for a relatively small startup (we're still fewer than 120
people total, with ~45 in engineering) with an opportunity to have global
impact, we'd love to hear from you at jobs@nextdoor.com.

~~~
jatinarora269
Hey! Do you guys sponsor H1B?

~~~
aaronbwebber
Yes, we do! Please don't let immigration concerns stop you from contacting us.
I'm personally a US citizen and an engineer, not an HR manager, so I don't
know a lot of the details around this, but we definitely can sponsor H1Bs. I
do know that if you email jobs@nextdoor, it will end up in the inbox of
someone who is much better qualified than me ;-) to answer any questions you
might have about H1Bs and immigration.

------
nichol4s
Surfly - Amsterdam, The Netherlands -
[https://www.surfly.com](https://www.surfly.com) [VISA]

We're looking for a Javascript / Python engineer with deep knowledge about the
web (caches, proxies, event loops, browser rendering). What we do goes far
beyond regular web development. Our stack includes: Redis, MemSQL, Varnish,
ATS, Ansible, Esprima, Haproxy, Nginx. We use Python, Javascript, C and Lua.

What we offer:

    
    
      * Upto €65K + equity
      * We'll arrange tax benefits for migrants
      * Developer focused (sitting/standing desk, multiple screens, good hardware)
      * Nice office located in the centre of Amsterdam
      * Reimbursement of costs for conferences etc.
      * We'll help with VISA and relocation
    
    

About Surfly

Surfly allows you to surf the web together with others. Unlike traditional
screen sharing it requires no installation or browser plugins. By using a
smart content-rewriting proxy we allow any website to be shared, without
website owners having to change them in any way.

About Us

We're a small team, 4 skilled developers, have a great product and are getting
some good traction with revenue. We are focussed but try to stay pragmatic. We
are driven but have a relaxed and healthy work atmosphere. The coming few
years are going to be great for Surfly, come join us! Contact me:
nicholas@surfly.com (i'm the founder)

------
rwalker
Apple, Inc. | Cupertino

Apple’s Siri is looking for exceptional engineers, designers, and project
managers well versed in machine learning, natural language, speech
recognition, server automation, and/or mobile software development. Siri is
used on countless iOS, tvOS and watchOS devices and handles over a billion
requests per week.

If you’re passionate about SiriKit, system automation, productivity, or one of
a variety of open positions you’ll be right at home.

Apply online or send a resume and a feature request to brittanyd@apple.com.

------
swilson7
Human API - Redwood City, CA [http://humanapi.co/](http://humanapi.co/)
(onsite, visa)

== About Us ===

We're a small, product-centric team focused on opening the world of health
data. For us, life is all about moving fast, crushing hard problems, and
enjoying the journey. Our investors include a16z, Eric Schmidt, Blue Run
Ventures, Max Levchin, Scott Banister, and Alex Payne.

== What You Will Build ==

Human API is the easiest way to integrate health data from anywhere. Users can
now securely share their health data with any application or system,
regardless of how that data was recorded, processed or stored. As an engineer
on our team, you’ll be involved in one or more of the following areas:

\- Modeling clinical data --> organizing and normalizing the world of health
data

\- Developing and scaling structured APIs

\- Scaling our ingestion platform and optimizing a multivariate rate limited
system

\- Data engineering and building tools for data science - NLP and
Classification

\- Powering platforms and tools for customers to build health apps

== Open Roles ==

Most of our engineers have diverse programming background (Javascript
(Node.js) / Scala / Python / Java / C), and most roles require willingness to
work on Node.js, however we gravitate towards using the right tool for the
job. Experience with some of the following required:

\- Stream processing and unified log systems with Kafka and RabbitMQ

\- Mongodb, Redis and Cassandra for data storage

\- Data analysis with Spark or Python tools

\- Building and scaling a modern infrastructure stack with Docker and Mesos

\- Building consumer focused apps and/or developer focused tools

\- Powering search with Elastic Search and related tools

You can read more about some of the open roles here:
[http://humanapi.co/company/join](http://humanapi.co/company/join) We'd love
to hear from you even if you don't "fit" one of the job specs -- we hire for
people, not roles. andrei@humanapi.co

~~~
sshykes
That last link /company/join doesn't work, FYI :)

~~~
swilson7
thanks!

------
ojplg
DRW is hiring SOFTWARE ENGINEERS in CHICAGO for ONSITE employment. (DRW also
has offices in other cities, including London, Montreal, New York, and
Singapore. Other roles are also available.)

[https://drw.com/careers/listings](https://drw.com/careers/listings)

I work in software engineering in Chicago, so that is what I know about. We
are looking for people who care deeply about programming. We write systems
that last for years so we strive for good design, extensibility, and
maintainability.

DRW is a proprietary trading company with no outside investors or customers.

The interview process for SEs is thorough. It will include a phone screen, a
take-home exercise, and a multi-hour on-site including pair programming.

~~~
dandanisaur
Thanks for posting. What language were you hired in for?

------
nemesisj
Administrate
([http://www.getadministrate.com](http://www.getadministrate.com)) -
Edinburgh, United Kingdom

We're one of the fastest growing tech companies in Scotland, and we're adding
to our engineering team like crazy!

We provide an EdTech solution that helps training departments and training
companies manage their operations. We have beautiful office views of the
castle from our city centre location, and we work a 4 Day, 32 hour workweek.
You can read more about that here: [https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-
day-week/](https://techcrunch.com/2015/12/21/four-day-week/)

Looking for:

* Software Engineers

* Designers

* Testers

* Smart people who get things done

~~~
mlitchard
I found it very difficult to just send my resume. Maybe give us an e-mail
address?

------
taf2
CallTrackingMetrics - we're a fast growing self funded startup.

If you like big data problems, visualization, scaling or having the freedom to
hack - we'd be a great place for you. We're a small stable team, looking for
self starters. My daily goal for our team is to always end the day making it
better.

As an engineer founder, I'd say our greatest strength is our ability to listen
to our customers and build a great product that solves their real problem. I
started by answering every phone call and building features after each call.
From there we've grown rather quickly but at a stable clip. We never raised
money because we've never needed the money and I've always wanted to keep
control over the direction and pace of growth.

After 6 years, I could never be happier with this decision. Our development
environment is primarily RoR and JS.

If you are a former LivingSocial or RevolutionHealth member you'd know me and
I believe appreciate our stack. We make heavy use of Elasticsearch, MySQL,
Redis and Nginx+LUA. We're running most of our servers in AWS. Did I mention
we're a small team, you'd have the opportunity to play a huge role.

[Edit/Location] - Severna Park, Maryland nicely between Baltimore and
Washington and super close to Annapolis.

------
ultracasual
The Marshall Project | NYC ONSITE |
[https://www.themarshallproject.org](https://www.themarshallproject.org)

Full-stack Rails developer: [https://www.themarshallproject.org/jobs/director-
of-technolo...](https://www.themarshallproject.org/jobs/director-of-
technology)

The Marshall Project, the nonpartisan, nonprofit investigative news
organization covering the U.S. criminal justice system, is hiring a full-stack
Ruby on Rails developer to join our newsroom. Our reporting—published on our
website and with dozens of partners across the country—focuses on policing,
capital punishment, solitary confinement, the politics of incarceration and
many other areas of the justice system.

As our director of technology, the developer we hire will be responsible for
maintaining and developing EndRun, our Ruby on Rails-based platform that
powers our award-winning web site. The director will also collaborate with
other journalists in our newsroom to build and deploy innovative approaches to
news and to develop top-quality applications and interactives.

The Marshall Project welcomes qualified applicants of all races, ethnicities,
physical abilities, genders, and sexual orientations, including people who
have been previously incarcerated.

To find out more about the job and what we're looking for, along with how to
apply, check out the full listing here:
[https://www.themarshallproject.org/jobs/director-of-
technolo...](https://www.themarshallproject.org/jobs/director-of-technology)

------
asolove
StickerMule ([https://www.stickermule.com/](https://www.stickermule.com/)) |
REMOTE ONLY | Senior JS/Ruby Developer | Full-time

You probably know us from... the sticker on your laptop? your favorite open
source logo? every conference schwag bag ever?

Customers love that StickerMule makes it easy to print out high-quality custom
stickers.

What they may not know is that we have an awesome, all-remote culture, with
folks spread across the world. We're a small team (11 engineers) at a
profitable, non-VC-funded company. There's little bureaucracy, engineers get
to take ownership for all aspects of their projects, and there's room for good
ideas to come from anywhere.

We're currently working on some very fun technical projects to build a new
platform for our site. There are a lot of interesting problems: splitting a
problematic current codebase into small Ruby services, writing JavaScript
domain models with Flow type-checking, and traditional web UI product work.

Best of all, it's a low-stress, blame-free team, with just three standups a
week in synchronous meetings. Other than that, I get to set my own hours, walk
my kids to school, take a long lunch break with my wife, and do good work from
anywhere.

Questions? Hit me up at adam@stickermule.com

For formal details and application, see:
[https://www.stickermule.com/jobs?job=714da6cc-
dc8b-4453-8bd6...](https://www.stickermule.com/jobs?job=714da6cc-
dc8b-4453-8bd6-7b0fa41ebd37&title=sr-javascript--ruby-developer)

------
geertweening
Ripple | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Fulltime.
[https://ripple.com/](https://ripple.com/)

Hi, I'm a software engineer at Ripple. I work on blockchain software
infrastructure for financial institutions. Our mission is to create the
internet of value and support trillions of transactions globally. We're
looking to hire a Senior Software Engineer, SDET Infrastructure and a DevOps
Engineer, see our official ads here: [https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-
jobs/](https://ripple.com/company/careers/all-jobs/)

We primarily code in NodeJS, we use and contribute back to open source
software and some of us have been writing JavaScript and Node for many years
and know the ins and outs of the ecosystem very well.

On the operations side we're in AWS, make extensive use of docker and use salt
and terraform. If you want more details I can bring you in touch with one of
our DevOps engineers.

Ripple is growing fast. We've got great funding (inc. Google Ventures &
Andreessen Horowitz), and a great team. Feel free to email me with any
questions: geert@ripple.com (My name is Geert). Or apply through our careers
page.

~~~
ActsJuvenile
Pardon me, but hasn't Blythe Master's startup and R3CEV locked up entire
financial institutions market already? NASDAQ also has their own internal
Blockchain project.

What is Ripple's path for survival?

~~~
mandyjo135
Blythe's company, Digital Asset Holdings, is focused on securities settlement
(different use case). R3 is a consortium - they do not have a product that
they sell to banks.

Ripple is the only company in the blockchain space that has an enterprise-
ready product that banks can deploy for cross border payments.

~~~
allkushdiet
JPMorgan is championing their own blockchain as well.

------
moorage
SmartThings (part of Samsung) | Palo Alto, CA | Full stack, Cloud, iOS,
Android, TV | Full-Time

Have a passion for hardware AND software?

Come join us in changing the world and making homes smart! And of course,
receive employee discounts on all things Samsung :P

Looking for generalists, Sr. Cloud Engineers, iOS, Android, and TV (Tizen)
software engineers. We're using containers, microservices, the right languages
for the job (varies, but includes C, Go, Python, NodeJS, Java, Groovy, etc.)

~~~
pradeep1288
How do I reach out to you for applying for this position?

~~~
moorage
Of course, sorry =[

[http://bit.ly/st-jerbs](http://bit.ly/st-jerbs) or email
christina.cochran@smartthings.com

~~~
jatinarora269
Do you guys sponsor H1B?

------
jngiam1
Coursera | Mountain View, CA | Full-time | Onsite

Have you taken a Coursera course? Come join us to make them better and build
the future of learning. Your work can have a significant positive impact on
the lives of millions.

We use react, scala/play, cassandra, kafka, swift, kotlin, and other
technologies across our stack.

Open roles include:

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Backend Engineer

\- Full-stack Engineer

\- Machine Learning Engineer

\- Data Scientist

[https://www.coursera.org/about/careers](https://www.coursera.org/about/careers)

------
robg
Neumitra - digital medicine into daily life - Boston, MA

We're hiring data-driven engineers including:

\- Embedded developers for real-time biofeedback and sensor fusion

\- Mobile developers for hooks into apps for daily life management

\- Front-end developers to show how stress impacts large groups

\- Algorithms engineers for extracting insights from data streams

\- QA including device, mobile, and platform applications

Our stack runs from sensors to servers. We use machine learning and
statistical learning techniques to build personalized and population health
technologies for daily life demands. Software becomes medicine.

We're also hiring mechanical and research engineers who love to iterate on
technologies based on user interactions. We appreciate experiences and
enthusiasm for building unique tools that have a meaningful impact. Our
mission is to solve global questions of health, productivity, and happiness.

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-
wil...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-wil...).

[http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222](http://ilp.mit.edu/newsstory.jsp?id=21222)

Please send a note listing your interests and efforts to hello@neumitra.com.

------
ccenten
Bodyport (YC S15) - [http://www.bodyport.com](http://www.bodyport.com) \- San
Francisco, CA - Senior Backend Engineer (ONSITE)

At Bodyport, we are on a mission to eliminate the leading cause of death
worldwide - heart disease. We are bridging the gap between hospital grade
medical devices and the health tools presently available in the home. Our
first product uses a novel sensor technology to rapidly screen for the major
risk factors of heart disease in under fifteen seconds. The clinical grade
data measured by our system fuels algorithms aimed at predicting and
preventing the onset of cardiovascular disease.

By joining us as Senior Backend Engineer, you will play a critical role at an
early-stage company dedicated to bringing lifesaving medical technology into
every home. You will lead the development of the Bodyport cloud infrastructure
and API. You will also work closely with our data science team to enable the
design and implementation of groundbreaking algorithms capable of improving
the health and lives of all people.

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/](https://jobs.lever.co/bodyport/)

------
geku
CloudGear | DevOps/Software Engineer | 60-100% | REMOTE (Europe)

CloudGear is a startup based in Zurich, Switzerland. We offer Docker and
Kubernetes consulting and are working on a Kubernetes-as-a-service product to
help companies adopt a modern infrastructure based on containers.

We are building up a small team and you work together with the founders as
well as directly with large customers where Kubernetes is already used in
production. You'll have a high impact on the product, team culture and company
as we are just starting. Technologies used are Rails/Ruby, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Go, Docker, Kubernetes, etcd.

We are looking for talented DevOps and software engineers with solid Docker
and automation knowledge and decent programming skills e.g. Ruby, Python or
Go. Experience with Kubernetes is a plus but not mandatory. We even go a step
further and dedicate time where you can learn and explore Kubernetes.

Location: remote (Europe), travel required.

Please send further questions, your resume and your github username to georg
(at) cloudgear.net - [https://www.cloudgear.net](https://www.cloudgear.net)

No recruiters or agencies, your email will be marked as spam.

~~~
emilburzo
How much travel do you estimate is required?

------
lauram427
Bluebeam Inc.’s awesome engineers develop intuitive applications that
revolutionize how people collaborate and share data in real time. As part of
the Bluebeam team, you will use your expertise to design and develop customer-
centric applications.

We are hiring for our Pasadena headquarters and remote offices in Boston, San
Diego, and Chicago:

• Lead Developers

• Sr. Web Application Developers

• Sr. Frontend developers

• C# Developers for our Revu team (Windows, iOS, macOS)

• SDET

Learn more about these and other opportunities (and our culture) here:
[http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering](http://careers.bluebeam.com/join/engineering).

Please apply through the appropriate posting.

------
kdavari
Lyft - [https://www.lyft.com/jobs](https://www.lyft.com/jobs) \- San
Francisco, CA Ride by ride, we’re changing the way our world works. We imagine
a world where cities feel small again. Where transportation and tech bring
people together, instead of apart. We see the future as community-driven — and
it starts with you. We currently operate in 200 plus cities all across the
country, and with your help, we’ll take Lyft worldwide! If growth excites you,
this is the place to be! We're looking for:

    
    
      - Software Engineers
    
      - Android Engineers
    
      - Product Managers
    
      - iOS Engineers
    
      - Infrastructure Engineers
    
      - Data Analysts
    
      - Front-end Engineers
    
      - Software Engineering Managers
    
      - Product Designers
    
      - UX Researchers
    
      - Analytics Managers
    

Stack: AWS, MongoDB, PHP, Python, Go, AngularJS Interested? Apply on the site:
www.lyft.com/jobs. Incredible team, top medical & dental, open vacation
policy, 401k, catered lunches and dinners, snacks, dogs, equipment, Lyft
credits, support Visas, etc. ----

~~~
rwb618
Hi kdavari!

I checked out the website. I'm a mid-level UX Researcher looking for 2017.
Should I submit for the Senior position listed on the website or just keep an
eye out?

Cheers!

------
mcafeeryan92
Raise.me | Full time | SF (ONSITE) | Senior Software Engineer, Lead iOS
Engineer

Raise.me is expanding access to college by reinventing how scholarships are
awarded ([http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-
alg...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/21/technology/got-an-a-in-algebra-
thats-worth-120.html)). We're a Series A funded startup backed by top
investors such as First Round Capital. We're looking for engineers and offer a
meaningful equity stake along with great benefits and competitive pay.

Tech stack: Ruby/Rails, Node microservices, Go microservices, React.js/Redux
frontend

Here are the listings: [https://www.raise.me/jobs/senior-full-stack-
engineer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer)
[https://www.raise.me/jobs/mobile-developer](https://www.raise.me/jobs/mobile-
developer)

Apply to jobs[AT]raise.me or you can email me directly at ryan[AT]raise.me.

------
bensummers
Haplo -- London, UK -- Full time, ONSITE

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

Would you like to write high quality open source software, for users in
universities who love your work?

We're looking for developers to join our team, especially those who are early
on in their career and would like to work in an environment which will support
their learning.

Our only recruitment criteria is whether you understand how computers work and
can write good code, and if you can work in a diverse team.

The Haplo platform is open source, and we're working on open sourcing
everything else we do: [http://haplo.org](http://haplo.org)

On top of the platform, we've built a suite of products for higher education,
and are rolling them out to universities across the UK. Our flagship product
is PhD Manager: [http://www.phd-manager.co.uk](http://www.phd-manager.co.uk)

Like a startup: Small dedicated team. No barriers to doing your best work.
Opportunity to get involved with everything, should you want to. Lovely
office, great espresso. Ambition to change the world in a small but
significant way.

Not like a startup: Sensible working hours. Quiet environment away from the
hustle. No random pressure from investors. Quality product without hacks.

Fast recruitment process: Email us your CV. 20 minute phone call. Spend a few
hours on a short coding challenge. Visit us for an in-depth code review and
interview.

[http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs](http://www.haplo-services.com/jobs)

------
EnricoDutch
RIOT GAMES - League of Legends (www.riotgames.com) | Dublin, Ireland | Senior
Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

As a Software Engineer @ Riot Dublin, you'll write the code that powers our
multilingual European web experiences, building interfaces that are as
visually appealing as they are technically elegant. You’ll work across the
full stack of web technologies, integrating with Riot's existing web and game
platforms and APIs, as well as architecting and building your own solutions.

Your goal is to deliver awesomeness to our players.

Position: (senior) Software Engineer
[http://bit.ly/engineerdublin](http://bit.ly/engineerdublin)

Some of our current Stack: \- Node.js (Express, Connect, Socket.IO) \-
JavaScript (Angular, Backbone, Ember, jQuery) \- Python, Java

If you have any question, please send me an email at enrico.heidelberg [at]
riotgames.com

Our interviewing process is (deliberately) extensive. In short it will look
like this: 2x screens > remote programming test > in-depth remote interview >
on-site interviews > Leadership meeting > offer

------
KBurbine02
Austin, TX ONSITE

Know Java? Want to learn Scala? FATHOM is hiring for a Software Engineer in
Austin.

FATHOM is a Phoenix, AZ company providing a cloud-based, geospatial platform
that encompasses the needs of a water utility from an end-to-end, completely
organic perspective. The FATHOM platform is deployable at any scale in a
matter of months and can be implemented in several different configurations,
from a software-as-a-service (“SaaS”) offering to a fully outsourced billing
and customer care service.

Check us out in the news:
[http://www.computerworld.com/article/3098339/wireless-
networ...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/3098339/wireless-
networking/texas-city-dives-into-water-monitoring-technology.html)

If this is right up your alley - you can apply at:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/fathom/jobs/software-
en...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/fathom/jobs/software-engineer-
d_0P2Mufyr5RHJdG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

Thanks!

------
freeqaz
Uber | San Francisco & Seattle | Full-time

Uber's Security team works to ensure the security of all code, systems and
data used by our riders, drivers and partners. Application Security is
responsible for working with engineers to design, build, advise and review
security concerns across a diverse variety of projects.

You will be relied upon to provide engineering and product teams with the
security expertise necessary to make confident product decisions. You will be
finding security vulnerabilities through manual review, tools you build or
1:1s with other engineers. You will write code to systemically fix security
issues across the codebase. You will advise teams on the best way to build
something to prevent future security issues.

We're looking for people with backend, web, and mobile experience to join our
teams in San Francisco or Seattle.

Shoot over an email to prodsec-recruiting-group@uber.com with your resume
and/or LinkedIn and my team will get back to you. I'll ping you back
personally if you mention you saw this on HN!

------
fortysixpercent
QA Engineer | Replicated | Los Angeles | $80k with equity |
[https://www.replicated.com](https://www.replicated.com)

Replicated is building tools to support how enterprise software is built. We
are simplifying how cloud based SaaS vendors can ship private versions of
their software. We are a Series-A stage company based in Los Angeles working
great customers including Travis CI, npm, Code Climate, Sysdig, Circle CI and
many others. We are a small, engineering-driven, deeply collaborative team.

We are hiring a QA Engineer QA to own the testing of our hosted and
installable products. If you have experience building and test automation it
would be great to talk. Familiarity with tools like Selenium and Cucumber
would be great exposure to Golang and Docker are big pluses for us.

In this role you will be:

• Building and scaling test automation

• Performing manual tests and developing effective testing plans

• Implementing best practices to integrate QA into the development process

Sound interesting? Email: austin (at) replicated (dot) com

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime (ably.io) | London, UK | Software Engineer | Remote (but near
timezone) | Full-time | VISA

Ably is a realtime data delivery platform uniquely solving the difficult
problems in distributed guaranteed realtime message delivery for mobile, apps
and IoT devices.

Looking for a resourceful software engineer to join our team to help build new
features and improve our realtime data delivery platform.

Stack: Go, Node, Elixir, Ruby, Cassandra, Influx, Elastic, Ubuntu, Docker, AWS

See [https://goo.gl/iJCmCB](https://goo.gl/iJCmCB) for job details

------
knocte
Gatecoin ([http://gatecoin.com](http://gatecoin.com)) | Hong Kong ONSITE |
Multiple Positions | Fulltime | (INTERNS also welcome, VISA sponsor)

We're a regulated bitcoin/ether(/others) exchange in Hong Kong, with many
projects in our backlog!

We're looking for technical folks to fill some roles:

a) Devs (Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, Mobile soonish via Xamarin)

b) QA

c) SysAdmins+DBA

d) Security

e) UI/UX/CSS designers (Android/iOS experience desirable too)

f) Hybrid roles of the above

We use AngularJS (moving to TypeScript) and .NET/Mono (F# and C#), with a
hybrid Linux/Windows environment (i.e. Redis, MySQL). Get in contact to know
more at andres at gatecoin dot com, using the subject "Interested in Gatecoin
roles". We help with sponsorship/relocation to HK.

Some nice perks we have:

\- 10% of "free to tinker" time

\- 10% of remote work time allowed

Want to make a difference in the cryptocurrency space? Join like-minded people
to work together and help us change the world!

------
bmajz
Polly | Seattle, WA or Silicon Valley, CA | Fulltime, Onsite

Looking for: Software Engineer

Polly is reimagining enterprise applications through the medium of chat.
Currently, our Slack bot helps companies measure processes through quick polls
and lightweight conversation. We are looking for someone new to join our team
and we think you'd like to come here because: * We've already got great
traction including the #1 spot in the Slack App Directory's HR and Bot
categories and paying customers! * We have some really exciting technical
challenges ahead of us, with hard problems like natural language processing
for our chat interface and cluster management across thousands of realtime
connections to chat clients

For devs: Our stack is primarily in Node.js and Meteor running on AWS, but
we're totally cool with other backgrounds.

Apply by sending an email to jobs @ <company name>.ai

------
spowers
MORSE Corp | Boston/Cambridge, MA | $80k - $140k | US Citizens only

MORSE develops algorithms and software for operational systems, implementing
leading edge technologies for robotics, autonomous air and undersea vehicles,
and coordination of human teams.

In particular, we are hiring:

Vision Navigation and Robotics Perception Engineer -- Focus on pushing the
state of the art in computer vision and navigation to eliminate reliance on
GPS and greatly increase the perception capabilities of future robotic
systems. Develop and implement vision navigation algorithms to enable visual
odometry, landmark correlation, and target recognition for various robotic and
unmanned vehicle applications.

If this sounds interesting, email us at info@morse-corp.com. Please include
your resume.

Visit us at [http://morse-corp.com/jobs](http://morse-corp.com/jobs) to learn
more.

------
edawerd
Gusto - VISA, ONSITE (SF or Denver)

Gusto is building dead-simple, delightful payroll, benefits, and HR software
for small businesses.

In only 3.5 years, we've grown to process nationwide payroll for more than
30,000 companies, process $15B+ in payments, and recently added health
insurance and workers compensation insurance.

Team culture is a huge part of what makes Gusto special. We have a team of
super-sharp, passionate, hard-working, and friendly software engineers. You
can read more about us on our engineering blog:

[http://engineering.gusto.com/](http://engineering.gusto.com/)

Some of the technologies we use: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript,
Backbone.js, and React.js.

We have openings to work in Payroll and our HR teams

Apply online here! [https://gusto.com/careers](https://gusto.com/careers) or
email me directly.

~~~
altercarbon
How many people are you guys?

------
amix
Doist - [https://doist.com/](https://doist.com/) \- REMOTE

We have 3 development positions open: iOS, Front-end (JavaScript) and Backend
(Python, Golang).

At Doist, we specialize in productivity software. We create tools that
simplify and organize the day. Our main mission is to help people become more
organized and productive. We have made Todoist, one of the most popular task
management apps. Contact me at amix@doist.com if interested.

~~~
mlitchard
I see no job description for the Backend position on the web site.

------
mthomasb
Bonsai (YC W16) | Second Non-Founder Engineer (Full Stack) | SF or REMOTE

Bonsai (hellobonsai.com) helps freelancers simplify their lives with an
integrated contract and payments workflow. You’ll join a technical,
experienced team that’s backed by some of Silicon Valley’s top investors (YC,
Index, Matrix, et al) and building the future of work.

We’re looking for a generalist backend engineer with a hacker mentality, 3+
years of experience building full-featured web applications, and a deep
familiarity with Ruby. Experience working with payment API's and processing is
a huge plus, as is previous startup and/or freelancing experience.

Offerring competitive compensation and willing to sponsor a visa for the right
candidate if they'd like to be in SF. Remote is ok too. Email matt at
hellobonsai dot com if interested.

------
bwreilly
ReUP | Seattle, WA | full-time | onsite

We are a small startup working to improve and professionalize the recreational
cannabis industry with a wholesale marketplace integrating accounting, seed-
to-sale tracking, and inventory management.

ReUP is looking for general purpose, motivated technologists who are
interested in the domain and willing/able to wear many hats. We believe in
building quality software for the long term using the best technology for the
job (currently ClojureScript and Python among others). We love open source and
frequently contribute our own work.

Our hiring process involves reviewing work you have done, reviewing our stuff,
and pairing up on an open source bug. We want creative, thoughtful, empathetic
people to join an inclusive team, not just a rando who can implement quicksort
on a whiteboard.

Contact ben@reup.tech

------
mcmancsu
FullContact ([https://fullcontact.com](https://fullcontact.com)) | Denver,
Boulder, Dallas, Riga | Full-Time | Remote or On-site

FullContact’s mission is to help the world stay fully connected, master its
contacts, and be awesome with people. (& yes - all roles include $7,500 Paid
PAID Vacation: [https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-
vacation/](https://www.fullcontact.com/blog/paid-paid-vacation/))

We are currently hiring:

* Senior Software Engineer - Data Platform

* Senior Security Engineer

* DevOps / SRE

* UX Designer

* Developer Evangelist

More details about the open positions:
[https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/](https://www.fullcontact.com/about/careers/)

------
Torn
Skyscanner | London, Barcelona, Edinburgh, Glasgow, Budapest, Sofia | ONSITE,
VISA | full-time senior hires

We're one of the biggest travel metasearch products in the world by traffic...
and we want to 10x that :)

Hiring at an experienced level in lots of key disciplines: backend with
microservices & distributed systems, big data & data science, full stack and
frontend, designers, product, iOS & Android. We are growing in all of our
European offices - London and Barcelona being the two newest. In short, if
you've got good industry experience in one or more of these areas, know what
best practices look like, and have the drive to make things better, we're
interested.

We're looking for people interested in working on large-scale challenges and
building new products. We have an incredible amount of historical data and a
unique position in the market. What should the future look like? How do we
best use our data, our scale and new technologies to our advantage as we grow?
We're particularly interested in data-driven personalization and
recommendation, exploring new travel products and experiences, as well as
developer enablement and tooling.

We're one of the very few unicorn companies HQ'd in Europe who are profitable
- and have been so for the past 7 years. Recently we've had the director of
Amazon S3, Bryan Dove join us as our VP engineering. In London you would be
working closely with him alongside some very experienced industry figures in a
very cool and central location.

You can apply at
[http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/](http://www.skyscanner.net/jobs/) \- or ping
me an email at alex (.) treppass [at] skyscanner.net for a referral. Happy to
answer questions or pass you to someone who can. CV in Word / .doc format
would be ideal.

On a personal note, I see a lot of freedom, responsibility, accountability.
Engineers have a lot of room to make decisions and move fast, and the
encouragement to make things better and make us faster as a tech company. It's
exciting.

~~~
collyw
Have you got rid of the "Hackerrank challenge" before the candidate even gets
to speak to anyone technical yet?

------
phunehehe0
ZALORA | Singapore | ONSITE, REMOTE, VISA

ZALORA is an online fashion retailer headquartered in Singapore with millions
of customers and 1000+ employees throughout South East Asia. We're expanding
our globally distributed DevOps team.

You will be using Nix/NixOS to glue together a stack of Go, Memcached, MySQL,
PHP, Solr and more.

A coding test is the biggest deciding factor. After that we'll chat, call and
optionally meet to sort out the details.

Apply at [http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-
DevOp...](http://jobs.engineering.zalora.com/apply/lOd9Ir/Global-DevOps-
Engineer-Onsite-Or-Remote). Other positions (frontend, backend, Android, iOS,
to name a few) are also available at the same site.

------
bdburns
Software Engineer (Cloud) | Microsoft (Azure) | Seattle, WA

Come work on Azure Resource Manager, the core API gateway and template engine
for all of Azure. We're a large-scale, distributed, highly reliable service
that enables deployment across all resources in the Azure stack. Development
in C# with an agile (scrum + backlog) methodology. Position is onsite in
Redmond, WA.

For more information, email bburns [at] microsoft [dot] com

------
heyadayo
js.io | SF/bay, Tokoyo, Remote | Full Time | $150k-$250k

js.io is a new IDE for HTML5 Apps / Games, AR, VR, Minecraft mods, Arduino,
IoT, and more, targeting javascript as a common language. We provide
developers their own persistent container, a beautiful end-to-end development
experiences, r remote-over-LTE debugging, one click publishing, and carefully
polished community support. We value simple, frictionless experiences that
cover every aspect of development, debugging, and deploying software.

Looking for front-end (javascript) and back-end (javascript, python, posix,
containers), or ideally both.

Please email mc@js.io if you're interested, and include a personalized note
with relevant interests and background.

~~~
desdiv
You got a typo on Tokyo; people ctrl-fing might miss your posting.

~~~
bjornstar
Thanks for this, I was ctrl+fing and you let me find this post!

------
voltagex_
So many onsite positions in incredibly expensive areas... where's all the
remote work?

~~~
joelhaus
It can be expensive, especially for someone not familiar with the area or
who's lacking substantial credit history (sorry that I'm about to go slightly
off topic). If you don't have luck on Craigslist, our new real estate
brokerage in Hoboken has access to most of the rental inventory on the New
Jersey side of the river (cheaper than NYC with most of the same benefits). We
also learned the business in this market and can help you successfully
navigate all the little quirks.

Happy to help anyone looking to relocate or anyone looking to help their
employees relocate.

Feel free to reach out: joel@hudsoncoverealty.con

P.S. We're also looking to hire agents, new or experienced. Must be a self
starter with an appreciation for persistence. Hudson Cove Realty has
relationships across the area with owners and investors, we provide training
and tools to help you operate remotely while still maximizing productivity.
Reach out at the same email above if you're interested!

------
mikebo
Axon (part of Taser International) | Seattle | Local - relo available

We're leading the charge in developing body cameras and other wearable
computing devices for law enforcement. We have opportunities in backend,
frontend, embedded systems, and other areas I can't talk about publicly.

Here's a good writeup from Bloomberg on what we're up to:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-12/will-a-
cam...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-07-12/will-a-camera-on-
every-cop-make-everyone-safer-taser-thinks-so)

Get in touch if you'd like to learn more. Email is in my profile

------
niklas_a
On site Stockholm, Sweden | Instabridge

4 billion people are without access to cheap and fast internet on their
smartphones. Giving people internet access increases equality and improves
people’s lives. Instabridge is solving it by crowdsourcing the world’s largest
wifi network. We are VC backed from US and EU and are looking for a fantastic
product director to join our team.

Take the opportunity and experience Stockholm, Sweden, Europe’s most unicorn
dense startup city! We help with relocation!

[http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-
director](http://jobs.instabridge.com/jobs/4112-product-director)

------
resolaibohp
Ria Digital | Full Time | onsite | Denver, Colorado

Ria Digital is a new organization within Ria Financial that is focused on
developing new ways to move money including linking the digital world to the
physical / “brick & mortar” world, and to provide choice and convenience to
our customers.

We are a small team located on the 16th street mall in Denver, Colorado.

Currently looking for full stack software engineers and a senior UI developer
for RiaMoneyTransfer.com, HiFX.co.uk and XE.com.

Technologies: .net c# asp.net-mvc sql-server javascript git

Email me personally with your resume and a little bit about yourself.
DMilmont@riafinancial.com

------
gkamradt
San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Sr. Growth Analyst / Data Scientist |
www.Salesforce.com

The Product Data Science (PDS) team is made up of data scientists, engineers,
and growth analysts who are dedicated to driving product strategy with data-
driven insights. The PDS team works with executives, product managers,
designers, developers, user researchers, marketers, and sales strategy team
members across all Cloud businesses to discover new opportunities for growth
and optimization, experiment with data, drive adoption, and provide actionable
insights that impact product strategy.

This role requires expert-level experience driving adoption growth and
technical expertise in adoption tools, data mining, and visualization. This
role also requires advanced communication skills to collaborate effectively in
a large, matrixed environment, and a high level of comfort with public
speaking and executive presentations. Responsibilities: + Partner with product
teams to understand business requirements, product direction, roadmaps, key
metrics, and growth goals. + Create KPIs based on knowledge of the Salesforce
business, growth drivers, and industry benchmarks. + Identify data-driven
opportunities for product and feature investments. + Deliver easily-consumable
presentations to large groups of stakeholders and executives that showcase
actionable insights and recommendations to help drive product strategy. Email
me (my HN username) at Salesforce with any questions.

------
caitlinspothero
SpotHero | Chicago, IL | [http://spothero.com](http://spothero.com) SpotHero
is changing parking, and our tools will redefine the transportation industry.
With over a million cars parked, fast growth, and solid funding
([https://angel.co/spothero](https://angel.co/spothero)), SpotHero offers
countless ways to make an impact on the company and your career.

Senior Backend Engineer -
[http://spothero.com/careers/124847](http://spothero.com/careers/124847) As a
member of our Backend team, you will be responsible for building all things
related to the backend horsepower that powers our website, our API, and our
native apps!

Senior Data Engineer -
[https://spothero.com/careers/242762](https://spothero.com/careers/242762) Our
Senior Data Engineer with be responsible for building and maintaining our data
pipelines, deploying computational resources for data science/analytics
initiatives, and creating tools to help teams throughout the company make
better decisions and customers have a better experience with our product.

To apply, please email your resume to jobs@spothero.com. Include any github
account, linkedin profile, and any project that you’re particularly proud of.
We love seeing work that others loved working on.

------
bbmgr
Blackbaud | [https://www.blackbaud.com](https://www.blackbaud.com) |
Charleston, SC | Remote for the right person, otherwise onsite

At Blackbaud, we believe the world would be a better place if good took over.
If everyone on a mission to do good had the power to do even more. That’s why
we come to work every day—to equip and connect the world’s philanthropic
community so that good can take over.

We do that by building the most innovative software and services to help our
customers raise more money, spend less, and do more good. And while we each
have different roles to play in helping customers succeed, we all have at
least one thing in common: We care about cause as much as we care about code.
Won’t you join us?

We're looking for a front-end engineer to help build a web portal that allows
donors to make grants to non-profits. Looking for someone that knows Angular
well and can help grow the skills of other team members. We use Slack
throughout the day, VSTS for work items and builds, Azure and AWS for
deployment, Github for code repos.

Email me if you're interested: dustin.speer@blackbaud.com.

Official job application: [https://blackbaud.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/ExternalCareer...](https://blackbaud.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-
US/ExternalCareers/job/Charleston-Fairchild---South-Carolina---USA/Front-End-
Engineer_R0000316-2)

------
jmeth
Solute | Senior DevOps Engineer | Denver, CO / San Diego, CA | Full-Time

Description: We're working on some of our customer's most complex problems
involving Containers, Automation and Continuous Integration and Deployment (CI
/ CD) and are looking for talented Software Engineers, System Administrators,
Network Engineers and DevOps Engineers to build out infrastructure using tools
like Docker, Ansible, Jenkins, ELK and more. We'll be asking you to work on
varied, complex systems that involve advancing big data platforms and
networks. We'll need you to provide expert advice and guidance to high-
performing team members and customers regarding specific technical aspects of
systems or concept development.

Contact: metheney.josh[at]solute.us

Company: Solute is an organization of world class technologists that builds
cutting edge technology in Cyber Security, Data Analytics, Cloud Computing,
Mobility, Advanced Networking, and Hyper Converged Computing. We foster an
open, innovative work environment and collaborate daily on building the latest
and greatest technology solutions on the planet.
[http://solute.us/adv_concepts/](http://solute.us/adv_concepts/)

Interview Process: 1 phone screen (20-30 min) + 1 technical phone interview (1
- 2 hrs) + 1 on site interview (half day)

Full Listings: [https://solute.workable.com/](https://solute.workable.com/)

------
vancouverrox123
Method Studios |
[http://www.methodstudios.com/](http://www.methodstudios.com/) | Full-time |
Vancouver | ONSITE VISA RELOCATION SUPPORT

Have some years of Python experience? Tired of CRUD? Want to work in a very
friendly team in a wonderful city (Vancouver)? Work in the technology that
helps to make movies like Avengers possible?

Core Software Lead

Method's Pipeline Department writes and manages software to connect the VFX
film production pipeline. Within the department, the Core team focuses on the
foundation of the production system, overseeing the architecture and
development of software libraries, in-house applications, and databases. These
include tools for asset management, software packaging, production tracking,
render farm management, inter-site collaboration, and more.

Minimum Qualification:

    
    
            Computer Science degree or equivalent experience.
            Python, C/C++, or other language expertise.
            Familiarity with Git and collaborative development workflows (code reviews, code standards, etc).
            Five years development experience.
    
    

Desired qualifications:

    
    
            Database experience (Both SQL and NOSQL).
            2 years experience working with visual effects post-production pipelines.
            Familiarity with computer graphics applications (e.g. Maya, Nuke, Houdini).
            Familiarity with render farm software.
    
    

Millie.Cox@methodstudios.com

------
sahil_videology
Baltimore, MD; Reston, VA (near Washington, D.C.); FULL TIME

\- Java backend engineers \- DevOps (Chef, Ansible)

Videology, Inc. -
[http://www.videologygroup.com/](http://www.videologygroup.com/)

We're in video advertising online and getting into TV as well now. Looking
primarily for DevOps and server-side Java developers (if your Java is rusty
but you're good, drop us a note anyway). I was working for a start-up called
LucidMedia Networks (hence the "lmn" in the e-mail address below), which got
acquired by Videology. Our stack is Java with Spring on *nix (Mac for dev,
Linux on servers) with MySQL and some NoSQL stores on AWS. The Baltimore
office also has a team on a large .NET stack as well (user-facing web app),
but Java teams are spread across both offices. We have some big projects in
the works to replace legacy services, integrate with big partners in the
ecosystem, and scale up. We do business in North America, Europe, and Asia.

In general, our interview process starts with a take-home questionnaire to
assess your skills. If that goes well, then we'll talk to you about it over
the phone and ask some other details about you. If that goes well, we'll bring
you on-site for an interview.

Contact me directly at sahil_lmn@yahoo.com (not using a company address to
avoid spam).

I actually got hired through a HN "Who is Hiring" thread, and I hired 2 people
through these threads. These things do work!

------
mattbooy
Phantom | [http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land) | London | Developers
(Python/JavaScript/Hybrid) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Phantom is a forward thinking digital creative agency based in Old Street,
London. We are currently on the hunt for Python developers of all levels,
especially those with a more creative side. We don't put our developers in a
box, but expect them to be involved from strategy to delivery, working
collaboratively with the entire team to find unique solutions to some amazing
briefs. To help facilitate this we have our own bar in the office (with no
locks on the fridge!) and the cupboards are always stocked with snacks and
treats.

A small sample of the technologies, languages and frameworks we use include
AngularJS, Three.js, Django, Python and Google App Engine.

Some recent projects we've worked on include a Google Cardboard VR Experience
for Mont Blanc ([http://phantom.land/work/mont-
blanc/](http://phantom.land/work/mont-blanc/)) and an interactive piece for
the TATE Modern featuring music by Sigur Rós
([http://phantom.land/work/states-of-matter/](http://phantom.land/work/states-
of-matter/)).

Please check out our site ([http://phantom.land](http://phantom.land)) for
more info. Alternatively send matt@phntms.com an email directly with your CV
and any relevant information.

~~~
pattu777
Are you open to sponsoring work permit for international candidates?

~~~
mattbooy
At this stage the short answer is probably not for this position.

~~~
stillworks
That was not a short answer though

------
dgilicasals
Travel Syndication Technology (TST) | Atlanta, GA | ONSITE | Full time

TST is an online travel shopping and booking software company. We build and
grow an innovative private label solution, specifically tailored to online
customers, travel agencies, and home-based travel agents. Our goal is to
deliver the foremost experience for consumers and travel agents to shop for
and book flights, hotels, cruises, car rentals, and trip activities.

You'll be an integral part of one of our agile and autonomous teams. Your team
will include a product owner, three to five developers, a QA automation
engineer, a manual tester, and a customer support representative. Your team’s
mission is to expand and improve one of our many travel products (Agent, Air,
Car, Cruise, Hotel, Trip and Vacation). With the support of designers,
operations engineers, and experienced travel agents, your team will be self-
sufficient and given the autonomy to make your own decisions on how best to
solve problems and innovate.

We currently have two job openings:

\- Scala Fullstack Software Engineer: [http://www.tstllc.net/fullstack-
software-engineer](http://www.tstllc.net/fullstack-software-engineer) \- Ruby
Automation Engineer: [http://www.tstllc.net/careers-
automation](http://www.tstllc.net/careers-automation)

------
mynameisjody
Truth Initiative | Washington DC | ONSITE Inspiring tobacco free lives.

Sr Software Engineer - PHP/Python (generally full stack, but light on the
frontend development)

I posted this a few months back, but have yet to fill the position. We've been
having difficulty finding PHP developers who are engineers and not
wordpress/drupal tinkerers (no offense, just not what we're doing). We're
looking for people who build applications from the ground up, fully understand
and can leverage OO principles properly, and who stand out in one area,
frontend, backend, sysadmin, or anything really.

Hiring process - Resume, 30 min phone call, Take home code exercise (2-3 hrs),
in person interview with Dev Manager, Product Owner, and developers.

This position will join a recently expanded small team (was 3, now 5) of all
senior level developers to work on the flagship cessation intervention of the
foundation. With secure internal funding, we plan to overhaul the
becomeanex.org website to make it a powerhouse in smoking cessation. We will
be replacing/upgrading every aspect of the site including cms, community
platform, web framework, design, tools, and content in order to leverage the
knowledge we've gained in performing grant funded research on the platform
over recent years. Truth is a great place to work (we have amazing benefits),
that does great things.

[https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/69531.html](https://truthinitiative.applicantpool.com/jobs/69531.html)

~~~
jtreminio
To be fair your site is built on Drupal, and very few non-Drupal devs want to
work on it :)

------
elisescu
Airtame ([https://airtame.com](https://airtame.com)) | Copenhagen, Denmark |
Full-time, Onsite

Airtame is an early-stage startup in the heart of Copenhagen. Our wireless
streaming solution helps people work better.

We're currently hiring:

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-full-stack-engineer))

* Senior Frontend Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-frontend-engineer))

* Senior C/C++ Software Engineer ([https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer](https://airtame.com/jobs/senior-c-software-engineer))

Our talented engineers are given significant ownership and responsibility over
projects. We value rapid iteration, continuous integration and testing, and we
are serious about producing high-quality, maintainable software
([http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-
airtame/](http://blog.airtame.com/code-quality-at-airtame/)). Frequent code
reviews, linting, and pairing are all integral components of our engineering
culture. We encourage experimenting with new technologies and constantly
challenge ourselves to improve our code, processes, and systems.

Here you can find a bit more about our working culture:
[http://blog.airtame.com/hackairthon-1/](http://blog.airtame.com/hackairthon-1/)
[http://blog.airtame.com/why-join-the-airtame-engineering-
tri...](http://blog.airtame.com/why-join-the-airtame-engineering-tribe/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATVyGA1HwQo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ATVyGA1HwQo)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc_Dq1lVc9w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yc_Dq1lVc9w)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR38SoRl30Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eR38SoRl30Q)

------
addstructure
AddStructure - [https://addstructure.com](https://addstructure.com) \-
Chicago/NYC - REMOTE

AddStructure is a text analytics company developing cutting edge search and
recommendation applications for some of the world's largest retailers. We're
current participants in the Techstars Retail program and are hiring for
multiple positions. Employees can be onsite or remote but must be located in
the domestic United States. If interested, please email jobs@addstructure.com
and specify which job you are applying for in the subject.

\---------------

Developers! We're working on some very cool technology that gets used by
millions of people every day and are looking to grow our small team of
developers. We're seeking generalists who are comfortable up and down the
stack as well as NLP specialists. We are not too picky about tools, but
ideally you are experienced with some of the following: Node, Java, C#, Lisp,
PostgreSQL, SQL Server, MogoDB, Backbone, Solr, Elasticsearch, AWS, NLP,
machine learning.

\---------------

Enterprise Salesperson If you're a salesperson with experience selling
enterprise software into the Fortune 500, have a record of interacting with
senior and C-level execs, and enjoy negotiation--we want you! We strongly
prefer candidates with experience in the retail/e-commerce space.

------
airza
Application Security Consultants | Optiv | Anywhere in the US | Remote |
[https://www.optiv.com](https://www.optiv.com)

I'm a senior consultant with the Advisory wing of Optiv. We are hiring web
app/mobile security consultants - basically, a client gives you a an app and
some info and you try to find as many vulnerabilities if you can. Being a
profit center for the company has its advantages- our salaries are competitive
(with a reasonable bonus structure to boot), and our work life balance is
tough to beat - i took a few months off last year and nobody batted an eye.

We'd like people who are comfortable working by themselves - you have the
support of peers and the company's project management apparatus but the
testing and customer work is generally pretty independent. Being able to
explain the OWASP top 10 and other common web security vulnerabilities is
something you should be able to do in your sleep. Mobile application skills
and cloud security knowledge is a huge perk. Finally, being able to explain
and write clearly is important - you need to have both the written and verbal
English skills to explain complex security concepts to both developers and
shareholders.

Feel free to e-mail me at john.labelle@ if you have questions or want to talk
shop.

~~~
emilburzo
Any chance of remote from EU?

------
Barraketh
Element Analytics | San Francisco, CA, US

\-- Who we are --

We're a small startup (<20 people) focused on making heavy industry safer,
cleaner and more efficient. To that end we're applying machine learning
techniques to sensor data in industries from energy, transportation, and
manufacturing, to mining and more. We're solving hard problems for our
customers by putting their data to work for them.

\-- Hiring process --

You will do a phone screens (about an hour) to make sure there's a good fit,
then and 1/2 day onsite where we talk about engineering problems and make sure
you know what kind of problems you’d be working on with us. Offers will be
extended within 1 day of the onsite interview.

\-- Our stack --

We run on linux in Azure, our APIs are primarily implemented using Scala (on
Spray), the frontend is written with React.js, and we use python in some
machine learning applications as well as for systems programming. Our data
processing/machine learning is done in either Scala or python on Spark. Our
service infrastructure is docker containers running on DCOS across multiple
tenants (both our customers' and our own).

\-- What you would do --

We are currently hiring tech leads in both systems, full-stack, and backend
engineering. If you are at the top of your game and want to work on a small
team solving hard problems, send an email to - sean at elementanalytics dot
com

------
surrealize
Pacific Biosciences ([http://www.pacb.com/](http://www.pacb.com/)) | Front-end
engineer | San Francisco or Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE

We make a DNA sequencing instrument (you put in a biological sample and get
back strings of ACTGs). We're looking for help with our Angular 2/Typescript
web interfaces. One interface is on the instrument itself (it has a
touchscreen that runs full-screen chrome), and the other is a web page that
customers use to run analyses on the data that comes off of the instrument.
Both are single-page apps that talk to our backends over JSON APIs.

We launched a new instrument late last year, and we're growing. Many of our
users are labs that do biological research, but there are also some human
clinical use cases that our technology is a good fit for. So we're working
with a partner to get the instrument ready for clinical use as well.

We're a very interdisciplinary company; there's serious physics, chemistry,
biology, and computer science going on. There are so many different kinds of
nerd jokes, I can't even tell you.

The interview process is a phone screen, a coding challenge, and an on-site
interview. Here's the job listing:

[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/v2/applyRequisit...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/v2/applyRequisition?org=PACIFICBIOSCIENCES&cws=1&rid=1480)

If you have questions you can also email me at mskinner at our domain.

~~~
easuter
Hi, the URL for the job listing appears to be broken.

~~~
surrealize
Argh, this should work:

[https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?...](https://chm.tbe.taleo.net/chm03/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=PACIFICBIOSCIENCES&cws=1&rid=1480)

Thanks for letting me know.

------
awesomerobot
EF Education First - Go Ahead Tours | (Boston) Cambridge, MA | Lead Front-end
Developer | Onsite | Full-time

Go Ahead tours is part of a family of travel/education/vacation/tour products
under the EF Umbrella. We're a B2C product heavily focused on ecommerce and
we're in the process of modernizing our tech stack and focusing heavily on
performance.

Benefits include a very competitive healthcare plan (PPO, not HMO), four weeks
paid vacation (3 your first year, 4 following years), as well as the
opportunity to take an annual most-expenses paid trip within our product
portfolio. Many of my co-workers have been to dozens of countries across all 7
continents.

Stack: JavaScript, React, HTML5, Sass, Bootstrap, C#, MongoDB, Elasticsearch,
Redis, AWS

Apply online -
[http://careers.ef.com/job/ozBo3fwl/](http://careers.ef.com/job/ozBo3fwl/)

We're also looking to fill a more junior role
([http://careers.ef.com/job/oepQ2fwf/](http://careers.ef.com/job/oepQ2fwf/))
as well as a Product Owner
([http://careers.ef.com/job/ofJN2fwx/](http://careers.ef.com/job/ofJN2fwx/))

------
lintaho
Trialspark | New York City / NYC | Full time | Full-stack developers |
[https://www.trialspark.com](https://www.trialspark.com)

We're a software and technology company that helps accelerate the discovery of
new drugs and medical treatments by reimagining the clinical trial process.

We've worked with a range of studies that have helped develop new treatments
for diseases such as Ebola, Alzheimer's, and HIV. We are an early-stage
company based in NYC looking to hire our first few engineers to help us
achieve our mission of bringing life saving treatments to patients faster. We
offer competitive compensation packages (salary + equity) and benefits.

As an early stage employee, you'll be working directly with the founders and
have a strong voice in product and technology decisions. You'll have ownership
over large portions of the product and how it evolves. Ideally you have at
least 2+ years of experience. You'll be working at all levels of the stack
(flask/python + react/javascript).

We'd love to hear from you - apply at
[https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark](https://jobs.lever.co/trialspark) or shoot
me a message at linhao@trialspark.com!

------
jsomara
Citrine Informatics | Redwood City, CA | Full Time, On-site | $100-140k/equity

Citrine is the artificial intelligence platform for materials and chemicals.
Our platform ingests and understands large-scale data from countless sources,
such as patents, research papers, technical reports, and existing databases,
and uses state-of-the-art AI to anticipate the behavior of all materials and
chemicals under any relevant conditions. The resulting predictive intelligence
helps customers hit R&D and manufacturing milestones in half the time.

The Citrine platform is creating discontinuous competitive advantage at Forbes
Global 1000 companies across the materials, automotive, aerospace, and
electronics industries in the United States, Japan, and Korea.

[http://citrine.io](http://citrine.io)

=== Senior Software Engineer === Build applications to ingest, display,
search, and analyze materials science data to facilitate breakthroughs in
materials r&d. Application stack is AngularJS, Ruby on Rails & Java.

Apply online:
[http://citrine.io/jobs?gh_jid=255398](http://citrine.io/jobs?gh_jid=255398)

=== Senior Infrastructure Engineer === Build & scale fault-tolerant data
ingestion, storage and search infrastructure from simple asynchronous sources
to continuous terabyte-wide streams of real-time measurements from high-
throughput scientific equipment.

Apply online:
[http://citrine.io/jobs?gh_jid=255707](http://citrine.io/jobs?gh_jid=255707)

------
GnomeChomsky
Zerto — [http://www.zerto.com](http://www.zerto.com) — Israel (Herzliya);
Boston (halfway between Broadway & South stations); remote

Zerto has the industry's leading hypervisor-based replication solution for
private, public, and hybrid clouds. If you're interested in virtualization,
data protection/mobility, disaster recovery—or just working on interesting
technical challenges—then we might be right for you.

We're on a hiring spree with a wide range of openings, including roles in QA,
R&D, DevOps, product management, sales/solutions engineers, development, etc.
Technologies include C++, C#, .NET, PHP, and JavaScript (Angular and Node).

Experience with and/or interest in these could be helpful: hypervisors, cloud
computing, virtualization, DRaaS, VMware, Hyper-V, AWS, and Azure. (Also
hiring for a ton of non-technical positions, especially in sales, marketing,
and account management—most of these positions are also fully remote and
spread out globally).

\- Boston openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CC9aiwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3CC9aiwk) (e.g.
Product Manager, L2 Support Engineer)

\- Israel openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WC9aiwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3WC9aiwE) (e.g.
C++ Backend Developer, Technical Writer, .NET Engineer)

\- Global/remote openings:
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aC9aiwS](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3aC9aiwS) (e.g.
Backend Developer, Account Manager)

------
mmelin
Tictail - [https://tictail.com/](https://tictail.com/) \- NYC - ONSITE

We're building the world's best marketplace for independent brands. We help
people build real businesses from their passion and quit their day jobs.

I'm looking for a few more software engineers to join us here in New York. We
work on a React app talking to a Python backend hosted on AWS. As long as
you're excited to learn that, I don't really care what language you write at
the moment. If you enjoy building a great user experience and understand most
parts of a web stack (no need to be an expert in all of it) we should talk!

Engineers at Tictail work as part of small autonomous teams that set their own
roadmap and work on a broad problems important to the business (our two NYC
teams are Shopper Acquisition and Shopper Retention).

Our interview process does not involve any whiteboard exercises. We have a
work sample test that we then meet in person to discuss, trying to simulate a
code review or pair programming. We also make a point of you meeting people
from other disciplines in the company, because we believe every skillset is
important and makes the company better.

If you'd like to know more, email me: martin+hnwh0816@tictail.com

------
emidln
Curiosity | Chicago, IL, USA | BACKEND | ONSITE

My company, Curiosity.com, is looking for an on-site full time engineer in
Chicago, IL, USA who will be focused on backend services. We want to help the
world get smarter every day. The role is roughly 50/50 Clojure and Python. All
of our new services have been written in Clojure for the past year, we have
some Python (particularly our ops and monitoring code) that we aren't planning
to rewrite anytime soon. Professional Clojure experience IS NOT required
(although would be helpful), but a desire to work in Clojure is. We have a
myriad of data stores for various purposes, but the vast majority of our data
is canonically hosted in PostgreSQL. You would also encounter, at least,
Redis, Elasticsearch, ZooKeeper, and MongoDB. We provide full benefits
including medical/vision/dental insurance, paid time off for sickness and
vacation, and tax deferred plans for self-funded retirement, transportation,
and child care. My name is Brandon and you can contact me via email
(brandon@curiosity.com) or on the Clojurians slack (@bja). I'm on the backend
team and can answer any questions and setup an interview with our head of
technology.

------
michaelrshannon
Pixelcabin - [https://www.pixelcab.in](https://www.pixelcab.in) | Remote, UK
preferred | Junior Software Engineer

Pixelcabin is an agile web development agency, focusing on ecommerce solutions
for a wide range of companies. We work closely with Shopify building polished
front-end experiences for our clients, and expanding the native Shopify
functionality with bespoke Rails apps that leverage Shopify’s extensive API.
We are a core Partner of Shopify, with advance access to upcoming APIs and
features, allowing us to work on novel features and solutions.

We are seeking a Junior Full Stack developer to help us grow our team. You
will be exposed to a variety of different apps, and given ownership of some
upcoming projects currently in the planning stage.

As a remote team across time zones, we have a flexible approach to work
schedule, however we would usually expect you to cross at least 5 hours of 9am
- 5pm Monday to Friday UK time during your first year of working with us.

You can contact us at jobs@pixelcab.in, or read the full job listing at
[https://www.pixelcab.in/?job=junior-
developer](https://www.pixelcab.in/?job=junior-developer)

------
mcullinan
CANOPY INNOVATIONS | New York, NY | Onsite |
[http://www.canopyapps.com/](http://www.canopyapps.com/)

Looking for:

* Full Stack Developer (Python, Rails) - [https://angel.co/l/KPuWS](https://angel.co/l/KPuWS)

* Strategic Account Executive - [https://angel.co/l/Qfejz](https://angel.co/l/Qfejz)

Why Canopy?

\- We're a small, tight-knit team located in the heart of NYC, working to
solve the language barrier problem in healthcare and improve the health of
millions.

\- Canopy has won multiple innovation awards from the National Institutes of
Health (NIH) and Pilot Health Tech NYC.

\- Our products are used across 30+ medical schools and hundreds of hospitals
and clinics.

\- Lots of perks! Competitive salary and benefits, generous vacation and
personal time, equity, 401k matching, free snacks/coffee/tea/beer, gym
reimbursement, etc.

If you're interested in joining a sharp, motivated team solving big problems
and doing something to improve the world -- send your info to
mcullinan@canopyapps.com or submit via
[https://angel.co/l/EeNqS](https://angel.co/l/EeNqS)

------
tangocom
ADT Security - Irving, TX - Senior Golang Engineer (ONSITE) 4 FTEs -
[http://www.adt.com](http://www.adt.com)

ADT is one of the most well known companies in the world and the most trusted
brand in the security industry. We serve more than six million customers, and
ADT is the largest security company in the United States and Canada. We offer
a casual work environment and a very friendly teamwork based culture. You will
be working on state of the art home security and automation solutions that
interact with new hardware devices (commonly referred to as the IoT - Internet
of Things). Our #1 goal is to protect our customers - and our work directly
contributes to ADT's life saving solutions. We are looking for creative
engineers now to build on this success today.

Want to make the world safer, and do it in golang? Our stack: * All new tools
and client/server development in vanilla GO (Golang) * New Macbook pros *
Linux cloud servers * Oracle database * Tableau analytics used everywhere *
Rasperry pi hardware interfaces for end-to-end IoT testing

Shoot me an introduction if you live in the Dallas area and are interested-
dougwatson @ adt dot com.

------
bbhughes
Chicago, IL | Trunk Club | ONSITE | Fulltime

We're currently hiring for the below roles:

Director of Engineering:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/239959)

Engineering Manager:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/155114)

Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44918)

Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/44920)

Application Support Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/117713](https://boards.greenhouse.io/trunkclub/jobs/117713)

Please check out our website to learn more:
[https://www.trunkclub.com/careers](https://www.trunkclub.com/careers)

------
btmerr
Seed (YC W15) - Online Banking for Small Business -
[https://seed.co](https://seed.co)

ONSITE in San Francisco or Portland, REMOTE (US)

Role: Frontend Engineer

Stack: JS, React, Golang, Swift, Docker, AWS

Skills: We value core software engineering experience, so being comfortable
working w/o a framework and being able to code in other languages are a big
plus.

Process:

Phone intro, phone screen, onsite + technical interview, decision. We strive
to complete this process within 2 weeks if a candidates schedule permits.

Apply: [https://seed.co/jobs/](https://seed.co/jobs/)

Please include a cover letter and mention that you found us on HN. Also feel
free to reach out to me at brian at seed.co

What we do:

We’re taking on the challenge of modernizing small business banking. We’re
building beautiful, easy-to-use tools for banking, invoicing, expense
tracking, and more, so our members can focus on helping their businesses
thrive. Those tools also need to integrate smoothly with often-antiquated
banking systems, and be bank-level secure. It’s a huge challenge, but one we
enjoy tackling every day.

Recent press: [https://seed.co/press/](https://seed.co/press/)

------
juriga
AdRoll | San Francisco, CA | Full time

Senior UI Engineer (React, Redux, JavaScript ES6/ES7, private npm,
Browserify/Webpack, SASS)

Our frontend team is looking for a seasoned engineer with a passion for world-
class UX design and elegant UI development workflows. As part of this small
team of senior developers and designers, you get to make a big impact building
reusable React components and implementing our new style guide across all our
products.

AdRoll is one of the most widely used adtech companies, with 25k+ companies
using the product globally and $100M+/yr in revenue.

As we build, we're also sharing our code...

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/12/21/gulp-
react-d...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/12/21/gulp-react-d..).

...and learnings with the open source community:

[http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-
major...](http://tech.adroll.com/blog/frontend/2015/11/19/rollup-major..).

I'm happy to share more details via email (jyri@adroll.com), Twitter
(@jtuulos) or over coffee in SF.

------
joshcarr
Aclima - [https://www.aclima.io](https://www.aclima.io) \- San Francisco, CA

==========

Hello, we’re Aclima. We design and deploy distributed sensor networks for
environmental quality. Our sensor networks generate billions of data points to
reveal actionable insights about buildings, cities, and communities. In
collaboration with partners like Google and the EPA, Aclima applies these
insights to improve human and planetary health. Aclima’s mission is to use
this new body of knowledge to create a more resilient, healthy and thriving
world. We are looking for smart and passionate engineers to help build, scale,
and improve our platform. Join a team that values rapid iteration, continuous
improvement, and as much automation as is sensible. We work in a relaxed,
purpose-driven atmosphere with flexible hours and competitive perks.

Some of the tools we use: Python, Git, MariaDB, Cassandra, Nginx, NSQ, Redis,
Ansible, Docker, Kubernetes, React, ES6, Webpack, D3.js

Positions:

* Senior Backend Software Engineer

* DevOps Engineer

* UX Designer

* Interface Developer

* Data Visualization Specialist

* Embedded Systems Engineer

* Product Managers

* Data Scientists

* And more... [https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima](https://boards.greenhouse.io/aclima)

------
shum1
Aurora Solar | [http://www.aurorasolar.com/](http://www.aurorasolar.com/) |
Palo Alto, CA | Onsite | Full Time | VISA | Backend Developer

We are building the software platform that powers the the solar industry. Our
clients are companies that work on transitioning our society to a future of
sustainable energy by selling, designing and installing solar installations.
Aurora enables them to do their job better, faster, and more efficiently.

Aurora is a cloud-based SaaS solution that allows solar installers to build 3D
models of buildings and trees, simulate the impact of shading on a homeowner’s
roof, design advanced solar systems, calculate the financial return of a solar
system and generate beautiful sales proposals. By enabling solar installers to
do all of this in a short time and without having to leave their office,
Aurora helps to reduce the cost of solar installations and make solar energy
more widely available.

Skills: Ruby on Rails, Postgres, Ember

If you're interested in working with us, email me at jshum@aurorasolar.com.
Mention you’re from HN and let me know what you’ve been working on lately.

------
mattcaldwell
Endgame, Inc - [https://www.endgame.com/](https://www.endgame.com/)

Endgame, the Cyber Operations Platform, automates the hunt for adversaries in
enterprise critical infrastructure. Built on our unique knowledge of the
adversaries' tools, techniques, and tactics, our technologies detect and
prevent malicious activity, ensuring your responders contain intrusions at the
earliest phase of the kill chain.

Endgame is looking for exceptionally talented and motivated Back End and
DevOps Engineers who loves working across the full spectrum of web
technologies and get excited about developing an unparalleled, cutting edge,
end-to-end solution for the enterprise and cloud. You will be working with the
top minds in Cyber Security developing a scalable, intuitive, and multi-tenant
data aggregation application allowing for rapid information discovery,
correlation, and interaction in real-time. If you are looking to work in a
fast-paced, agile development environment creating new software components for
game-changing data and security products, you’ve come to the right place.

Arlington, VA - Backend
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3MA9aiws](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3MA9aiws))

Arlington, VA - DevOps
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YA9aiwE](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YA9aiwE))

San Francisco, CA - Backend
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RA9aiwx](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3RA9aiwx))

San Francisco, CA - DevOps
([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YB9aiwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3YB9aiwF))

------
mattmhickman
Join Handshake ([http://www.joinhandshake.com](http://www.joinhandshake.com))!

We are the fastest growing career services platform in the country, helping
colleges and employers actively engage students with personalized
opportunities.

Series A, Backed by Kleiner Perkins, True Ventures and Lightspeed Partners,
Handshake has already partnered with more than 110 universities (including
Stanford, Princeton, Cornell, University of Chicago, Michigan and Texas), and
has more than 1.5 million student profiles and 95,000 recruiters on the
platform, including 50% of the Fortune 100. Our unique data on students'
interests and the historical career outcomes gives Handshake the rare ability
to help students of today imagine, plan and jumpstart their future careers.
Hiring for:

-Full stack developers (we're a RoR shop but open to all types of software engineering backgrounds): [http://grnh.se/y3vipr](http://grnh.se/y3vipr)

-Front-end developers: [http://grnh.se/euci80](http://grnh.se/euci80)

-QA Engineer Lead: [http://grnh.se/64irse](http://grnh.se/64irse)

-Product (UI/UX) Designer: [http://grnh.se/1d650y](http://grnh.se/1d650y)

Not seeing a role that fits? We have more positions, just check out our
careers page:
[https://joinhandshake.com/careers/](https://joinhandshake.com/careers/)

Alternatively, you can email me if you have questions: matt@joinhandshake.com

~~~
benjaminpkane
oh, the irony.

------
gxespino
Excella Consulting | Arlington, VA & Washington, D.C. | Full-time, ONSITE |
[https://www.excella.com/](https://www.excella.com/)

We're a small-mid sized consulting company (~180 people) with a small company
feel. Founders really invest in personal development, have weekly if not
monthly happy hours, summer and winter weekend getaways, and the ability to
WFH when necessary. Also, the projects are pretty engaging and theres hardly a
dull moment. I'm on a small team working to revamp the entire US Immigration
portal - high visibility, and direct impact on millions of lives. The White
House has estimated that we'll make a 'direct impact on at least a million
lives this year' alone.

We are hiring for a wide range of positions in software development. Looking
for Ruby, Java, Python, .NET, mobile, and NodeJS engineers for a variety of
experience levels. However, we have more demand for experienced engineers than
junior engineers. Please reach out to me or someone in HR if this interests
you. My email is glenn[dot]espinosa[at]excella[dot]com.

------
arsenerei
Staples SparX - San Mateo, CA - Full Time

Looking for:

    
    
       * Software Engineers
       * Dev Ops
       * Data Scientists
    

SparX is a small engineering team focused on applying online machine learning
and predictive modeling to eCommerce (impacting a 24 billion dollar business).
Our stack is 100% Clojure, service oriented, targeting 50 million users with
1ms SLAs. We apply engineering and data science to tough problems such as
dynamic pricing, shipping estimations, personalized emails, and multi-variate
testing. We are always looking for talent in data science, engineering and
devops. Bonus points if you can bridge 2 of these together. We love people
with strong fundamentals who can dive deep.

We're a small team, so you will have an opportunity for a high-impact role,
targeting over 50 million users. But our best perk is our colleagues: a
diverse and extremely talented team of seasoned engineers and data scientists.
We are located in San Mateo, walking distance from the Cal-Train station. Come
visit or apply online at [http://staples-sparx.com](http://staples-sparx.com).

------
millchristian
[http://paperlesspost.com/](http://paperlesspost.com/) New York, NY - Visa

Paperless Post is seeking software engineers to help build and refine a
sophisticated platform with a deep network of over 100 million users. You’ll
work on all parts of the development cycle, in many different areas of code,
and on constantly releasing features as part of a deeply collaborative team
with a robust development process. Working with a cross-disciplinary team,
you’ll build and support a reliable, scalable product while balancing
requirements and complexity.

There are several different tracks open, depending on your experience and
interests. Some of the things we’re currently focusing on include scaling our
infrastructure, investing in our development platform, refining user
experience, data analysis, and graphics/image processing.

What you’ll do here:

-Build and refine the best Paperless Post experience possible. Languages used include Ruby, Javascript (ES2015), Go, C, and Python.

-Work closely with other developers to organize and prioritize your efforts for performance, stability, and clean code.

-Make engineering and product decisions based on rigorous data analysis and collaboration with our in-house Data team.

-Stay current on technology trends and participate in internal tech talks, hack days, and learning sessions.

-Become the best child/spouse/sibling/friend because you’ll send more greeting cards than you ever thought possible.

More
Info:[https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852](https://www.paperlesspost.com/about/jobs/29852)

------
bostik
Smarkets | Full Time | ONSITE (London, UK)

We're a modern betting exchange, going technology first to enable proper price
competition in a field of fat commissions. Join a small, agile, and fast-
growing team, who recently moved to a new office in St. Katharine Docks.

Smarkets develops a reliable, low-latency, highly concurrent betting exchange
based on trading exchange designs. We're also building a fast, modern web
interface to allow for a smoother experience. Servicing our users is top
priority.

The Smarkets platform is written predominantly on Python and Erlang, and
relies heavily on asynchronous programming techniques. We use REST where we
can. Life at Smarkets circles around people, version control, configuration
management and automation. We can - and do - deploy to production several
times a day.

We are looking for:

* Infrastructure Engineers (think midway between SRE and devops; security background is a bonus)

* Software Engineers

* Web Engineers

* Quantitative Analysts

* Data Scientists

If you like the idea of flat structure and practical engineering approach, see
our jobs at
[https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/](https://smarkets.com/about/jobs/) . (A
while back I wrote an overview about our engineering challenges, which you can
find at [https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-
betting-e...](https://smarketshq.com/the-challenges-of-running-a-betting-
exchange-4a55320d0978) .)

P.S. We trust our employees to be responsible in all things. In that vein, you
also get to set your own salary.

------
stevennoto
SPINS | Onsite | Chicago | spins.com | spins.atsondemand.com

SPINS is a provider of retail insights through cloud computing, with a focus
on natural & organic products. We are ~200 people, with a heavy focus on
technology and automation.

We make extensive use of Google App Engine, Compute, BigQuery, Hadoop, Java,
and MySQL. We're starting to use Dataflow, PubSub, CI, QA automation, and
other new technologies as Google rolls them out.

We're looking for those who want to build & grow Hadoop clusters, DevOps
procedures, and reporting tools, web services, and code review practices. Work
with us on small teams doing big projects, working on big data, web services,
and continuous integration.

Our hiring practice is standard (phone screen and onsite) but I'm happy to
chat casually beforehand about the company and if it's what you're looking
for. I'm at snoto@spins.com.

SPINS is a modern, software-driven company, with leadership that supports us.
We have a great new office by the Merchandise Mart in River North. Perks
include 401k match, vision/dental/life, healthy snacks, massage, open gym,
etc. Please check us out!

------
dcalendly
Calendly.com | [https://calendly.com](https://calendly.com) | Atlanta, GA |
ONSITE

Calendly makes life easy for business professionals and their customers by
streamlining appointment scheduling through simple, beautiful software.

Senior Rails Developer
([https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdu?referer=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdu?referer=hackernews))

Senior Product Manager
([https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067u3?referer=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067u3?referer=hackernews))

UX/UI Designer
([https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06d99?referer=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06d99?referer=hackernews))

C++ Developer
([https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdj?referer=hacke...](https://calendly.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06zdj?referer=hackernews))

Email me: danielle@calendly.com

------
dmiller-npr
DevOps person @ NPR Digital Services

We're looking for a Senior System Administrator/DevOps person who will be
primarily responsible for managing, monitoring and automating operations of a
high-availability, high-scalability server infrastructure, performing in-depth
performance tuning, as well as hardware troubleshooting and maintenance when
necessary.

Full details available at [https://careers-npr.icims.com/jobs/2794/senior-
systems-admin...](https://careers-npr.icims.com/jobs/2794/senior-systems-
administrator%2c-npr-digital-services/job)

A thriving, mission-driven multimedia organization, NPR produces award-winning
news, information, and music programming in partnership with hundreds of
independent public radio stations across the nation. NPR listeners value
information, creativity, curiosity, and social responsibility – our employees
do too. We are innovators and leaders in diverse fields, from journalism and
digital media to IT and development. Every day our employees and member
stations touch the lives of millions worldwide.

------
jasoncrawford
Fieldbook | [https://fieldbook.com](https://fieldbook.com) | San Mateo, CA |
Full time, onsite, visa OK

Fieldbook is combining the best of the spreadsheet and the database to bring
the power of relational data modeling to non-technical end users. We help
business teams get their operations out of spreadsheets—from project tracking,
to data collection, to content management systems.

We were #1 on Product Hunt with over 1400 upvotes:
[https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2](https://www.producthunt.com/tech/fieldbook-2)

We're pursuing a big vision to create the world's best tool for working with
structured data. It's an ambitious project with deep technical and UI
challenges—but one that will transform people's relationship with the tools
they use every day.

Our investors include Accomplice VC, Pejman Mar Ventures, Naval Ravikant
(AngelList), Mitch Kapor (Lotus), Steven Sinofsky (ex-Microsoft), Eric Ries,
and John Collison (Stripe). We are building an ownership culture where
employees take pride in their work and put the customer first. This is an
early-stage opportunity with the potential to have a big impact on the product
and on the company itself.

Hiring:

* Lead Product Designer: [https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/124946-lead-product-designer](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/124946-lead-product-designer)

* Software Engineer: [https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/65063-software-product-engin...](https://angel.co/fieldbook/jobs/65063-software-product-engineer)

------
jonfougner
David | San Francisco, CA |
[https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com) | Full­time | Onsite

David is a San Francisco-­based software startup that combines technology and
legal research to help customers resolve disputes with their cable, internet,
or wireless service provider.

The $200+ billion legal industry is still stuck in the 20th century: paper-
based, error-prone and slow. With rates averaging $300 / hour, only 15% of
Americans with serious legal problems even seek the help of a lawyer. For
everyday issues like bogus cable bills, fewer than 1 in 1,000,000 of us seek
justice, even though monopolists like Comcast rank in the 0th percentile for
customer satisfaction. Class actions used to provide the necessary scale to
combat certain widespread frauds, but over the past 5 years, the Supreme Court
has allowed businesses to eliminate them.

The technical challenges are hard, ranging from automating the monitoring of
corporate misconduct to crafting delightful user flows to building the leading
database of outcomes in consumer disputes. In parallel with the software
development, a team of Yale Law School alums conducts the deep research so
that our users finally feel empowered, rather than intimidated, by the law.

We currently have a MVP
([https://www.senddavid.com](https://www.senddavid.com)) and are looking for a
Senior Engineer as a very early member of the team.

Position: Senior Engineer | Salary: $80­-$125k | Equity: 1.0%-­4.0% |
[https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer](https://angel.co/david-174/jobs/72943-engineer)

Contact us via Angel List or talent@senddavid.com

------
grantpatterson
Comfy | Oakland CA | REMOTE | Backend, Frontend Engineers

Comfy solves the number one workplace complaint—thermal comfort—and uses
machine learning to save energy. We're bringing the Internet of Things to
office buildings. Our tools: Django, Angular, Cordova

Our interviews start with a phone screen, then move to an on-site or video-
conferencing interview. We'll consider a remote workplace for the right
candidate.

Backend Engineer (any level):
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingrobotics/1c73248a-6199-4872-92...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingrobotics/1c73248a-6199-4872-921b-e88b6743a018)
Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingrobotics/1aa6fc7f-4f28-42e9-83...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingrobotics/1aa6fc7f-4f28-42e9-8302-31c6bd3d9051)
Senior Frontend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/buildingrobotics/3346a958-b6ef-445d-b4...](https://jobs.lever.co/buildingrobotics/3346a958-b6ef-445d-b498-35fda0a6710e)

------
notabankster
TD Bank Group | Toronto, ON, Canada | Senior Big Data Developer | Full Time |
ONSITE

Downtown Toronto. Great work/life balance. Full TD benefits.
[https://jobs.td.com/en-CA/why-choose-us/benefits/](https://jobs.td.com/en-
CA/why-choose-us/benefits/)

I am looking for highly-technical, hands-on senior software engineers who can
wear multiple hats in a new lean and agile team within our Information
Management group. The daily work revolves around large scale data problems.
The first challenge will be performing the delivery of a strategic Big Data
project.

Experience

* Multiple years of experience with Java, Scala and the JVM

* Cloudera stack - Hadoop, Spark, Hive in a big data environment

* First-hand knowledge of Solr or ElasticSearch

* Worked with structured and unstructured data, SQL and NoSQL

* Familiar with implementing data pipelines and data cleaning for ETL

* Designing / consuming APIs within an SoA

* Knowledge and experience with various test automation tools and techniques

* Comfortable with devops tools in a development team setting

* Adopter of TDD

* Setting up VMs, dev environments, docker

* Worked in an agile team

* Front-end angular skills could help, not a must

Qualities

* Self-starter, Go-getter

* Constantly finds ways to optimize processes

* Always automates

* Great communication skills

To reply, use the email address in my profile.

------
aaronlevin
Backend Engineer (Scala) | SoundCloud (Discovery/Recommendations) | Berlin |
Onsite | Full-time | Relocation

I'm an engineer on SoundCloud's Recommendations team. We are looking for scala
engineers to help users find lit tracks on the world's largest audio platform.
You'll work alongside data scientists and engineers in a stack based on Spark,
Scala, Finagle, and Cassandra.

SoundCloud is a wonderful place to work and Berlin is an amazing city to live
in. I relocated from Canada and haven't looked back.

Empfehlungen sind die Zukunft!

job link: [https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-08-04-backend-engineer-
disc...](https://soundcloud.com/jobs/2016-08-04-backend-engineer-discovery-
berlin) blog:
[https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/tracks](https://developers.soundcloud.com/blog/tracks)

PS - ping me on LinkedIn
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronmblevin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aaronmblevin))
so I can refer you!

~~~
madsun
What's the salary range of this opportunity? Considered Berlin ops in the past
but the companies are notoriously cheap. Always need to establish upfront if
the company is one of the rare Berlin companies offering internationally
competitive packages or another trying to get by offering experienced devs 50k
EUR with .1%-.2% equity, fruit, free drinks, and a foosball table.

~~~
aaronlevin
I can't speak openly about the specifics, but we're definitely not in the
latter category.

------
mike_heffner
Librato | San Francisco, CA | Data and Operations Engineers | Full Time

Librato, located in San Francisco, develops a unique cloud-based platform
designed to help companies collect, visualize, store and create alerts on
large amounts of streaming data to manage the health of their applications.
Our parent company SolarWinds provides powerful and affordable IT management
software for the enterprise to more than 100,000 customers worldwide. SWI has
$500M in revenue and 40% growth year over year. Together we offer application
performance management for any environment, with unexpected simplicity.

We are looking to hire full time software engineers for our data and
operations teams. We are passionate about monitoring, run entirely in AWS,
develop in Java/Python/Golang/Ruby/C++, and believe in a healthy work/life
balance.

This is an example of some of the software we build and run:
[http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-
distribute...](http://www.heavybit.com/library/blog/streamlining-distributed-
stream-processing-with-superchief/)

Data Engineer Position: [http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-data-
engineer...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-ca/senior-data-
engineer/47013FA35D5B4D378FB5A73D1136BB37/job/)

Operations Engineer Position: [http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-
ca/operations-engineer/...](http://solarwinds.jobs/san-francisco-
ca/operations-engineer/658647F2A308440BB83676936C7AA3FD/job/)

More positions at [http://librato.jobs](http://librato.jobs)

------
denisnazarov
Mediachain Labs - [http://mediachainlabs.com](http://mediachainlabs.com) \-
NYC or Remote

We're building [http://mediachain.io](http://mediachain.io), an open,
universal media library. Mediachain utilizes a decentralized database and
content ID technology to automatically link media to information about it, no
matter where it is.

[http://github.com/mediachain/mediachain](http://github.com/mediachain/mediachain)

We've recently raised $1.5M in seed funding from USV and a16z and are actively
expanding the engineering team! Anyone interested in contributing should reach
out.

Join our Slack: [http://slack.mediachain.io](http://slack.mediachain.io)

Were hiring for the following positions:

\- Distributed Systems Engineer

\- Creative Director (Communication/Design)

Position Details

Location: New York City or Remote

Type: Consultant / Part-Time / Full-Time

Salary: To Be Communicated

Learn more at [http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs](http://mediachainlabs.com/jobs)

~~~
mariamnyu2016
I am Maryam Heidari, I am a third year PhD student in computer science and
recent Master degree graduate. I live in NYC. I was wondering if there is any
Internship position available for September-January? I would appreciate to
discuss available opportunities with you.

Best,

------
prattl
Hire an Esquire | Pittsburgh, PA - San Francisco, CA - New York, NY | ONSITE |
Full-stack & front-end developer positions

Hire an Esquire is a Legal Labor Marketplace / SaaS trying to transform legal
freelance, hiring and recruiting by automating a process which is overdue for
an overhaul. We're a lean, energetic startup team with offices in NYC,
Pittsburgh and San Francisco and we're building out our engineering team by
recruiting strong full-stack and front-end developers. We're rewriting core
user features to improve usability and automation. We're moving from server-
rendered templates to a React + Redux single-page application. We’re building
out our API. We’re re-designing and re-architecting important parts of the
system for the future and for flexibility.

Our current stack:

    
    
      * Django 1.9 / Python 
      * React.js + Redux / ES6 
      * PostgreSQL 9.4 
      * AWS
    

Apply here:
[https://hireanesquire.com/careers/](https://hireanesquire.com/careers/)

------
anton_y
Coboc | Heidelberg, Germany | ONSITE, full-time | Embedded Systems Engineer

We are looking for an embedded systems engineer to join us as our first
engineer. We are developing, producing and selling electric bikes of a new
kind. They stand out by a award winning design, light weight, unique usability
and a fully integrated drive system that we develop completely in house
including motor control, battery management and bluetooth connectivity. We are
selling these for the third year now and need support to expand our
technological lead.

At coboc you will

\- architect, implement and test software

\- write good code, that is easy to read, to maintain and test

\- design, build and test PCBs

What you should bring

\- At least 3 years of work experience in electronics development, testing and
troubleshooting

\- Strong knowledge of embedded C/C++

\- Knowledge of product development through the complete lifecycle of a
product from design over production to after sales

\- Speaking German fluently

We offer

\- Working with a highly motivated team on a great product

\- Lots of technical challenges and latest technologies

\- Central office and nice city to live

Interested? Please write to anton[at]coboc[dot]biz
([http://www.coboc.biz](http://www.coboc.biz))

~~~
exDM69
Why the requirement for German language? Your work seems interesting and I'd
be qualified except my German language skill is "embarrassing tourist" not
"fluent".

------
eli
Industry Dive | [http://industrydive.com/](http://industrydive.com/) |
Washington, DC | onsite

    
    
        = About Us =
    

Industry Dive is a rapidly expanding digital media company that publishes
business news and original analysis for 2 million executives in 11 industries.
We've been named a "best place to work" in 2015 and 2016 by the Washington
Business Journal.

    
    
        = Backend Developer =

[http://industrydive.com/job-listing/back-end-
developer/](http://industrydive.com/job-listing/back-end-developer/)

We're looking for a fulltime developer with previous experience developing
backend web systems, especially in Python/Django. There is some flexibility
here and exact job duties can be tailored for the right person. Bonus points
for applicants with experience in any of the following: CSS/HTML/JS, SQL,
Cypher (Neo4J), native iOS/Android development.

    
    
        = Technical Project Manager =

[http://industrydive.com/job-listing/technical-project-
manage...](http://industrydive.com/job-listing/technical-project-manager/)

As our development team grows, we need to keep improving our workflow and
processes to keep us efficient. We're looking for a project manager to help us
up our game and to keep projects on track. Previous experience with agile
design methodologies a plus.

    
    
        = To Apply =
    

Both positions report to the CTO (that's me!). Feel free to contact me with
any questions: eli@industrydive.com

To apply, email hr@industrydive.com with a cover letter and resume.

------
alacombe
Cradlepoint | Multiple positions | Kelowna, Bc, Canada | Boise, Id, US| Onsite
| Full-Time | Cloud networking

Cradlepoint is helping to reinvent networking for the cloud era by leveraging
the power of the cloud, the dynamic nature of virtualization, and the agility
of software. It’s called cloud networking, and it’s the most disruptive thing
to happen to networking since the Internet. And we're just getting started.
With our leadership in LTE routers and network service virtualization
technology, Cradlepoint plans to unbox (both literally and figuratively) even
more network capabilities in the future. By migrating traditional appliance
and endpoint services to the cloud, Cradlepoint makes it possible to build,
secure, and manage cloud networks in minutes from one beautiful cloud-
management console.

If you've ever wanted to be at the beginning of something really big, now is
your chance and Cradlepoint is the place. We are reinventing how WANs work in
the cloud era and we are looking for extreme software engineers with service
operations experience. We are passionate about what we are building and are
looking for someone who shares our commitment and drive. Own the code you
create, not a pager, as we build out our networking software as a service. We
need you to help us build products that customers depend on every day.

Open positions:

\- Web / Javascript Software Engineer

\- Senior DevOps Engineer

\- QA Software Developer

\- Java Software Engineer

\- Senior Network Software Engineer

Full details on our website:
[https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers](https://cradlepoint.com/company/careers)
or email directly alacombe@cradlepoint.com if interested by any of these
position.

------
natekupp
Thumbtack | [https://thumbtack.com](https://thumbtack.com) | San Francisco, CA
| ONSITE

Our mission is to help people accomplish personal projects by matching their
needs to the best service professionals in their area. From wedding
photographers and DJs to home contractors or French tutors, Thumbtack can
help.

We are a friendly, ambitious team of ~70 engineers in a bright SoMa office
with daily home-cooked food, backed by Sequoia and Google Capital.

We're looking for engineers and SREs interested in working with Go,
Scala/Spark/Hadoop, PHP, Angular, iOS, Android, and AWS. We're also looking
for data scientists interested in predictive modeling, machine learning, and
experimental design and analysis. Join us!

[http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs](http://www.thumbtack.com/jobs)
[http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering](http://www.thumbtack.com/engineering)

Please reach out to jessica [at] thumbtack.com with any questions.

~~~
tempacct645
don't go here, they will give you a task for 2 weeks, and when you did
everything right, they will never reply back to you. You'll have no chance to
proof you're right, they just ignore you. They also don't understand CS
fundamentals

~~~
hvo
God bless you for this.I really appreciate it when folks give feedback to the
way some companies treat prospective employees.It saves developers tons of
headaches.Thanks

------
constexpr
San Francisco; Full Time; Onsite

I'm the cofounder of Figma (www.figma.com), a startup in San Francisco
building a browser-based collaborative design tool to improve the way
designers and engineers work together. We're a small team and we're looking
for talented designers and engineers (www.figma.com/careers) who are
interested in tackling challenges in the creative tools space.

Example challenges: annotation system on top of documents for feedback, 2D
boolean operations on paths, speed up zooming in the app using a tile
quadtree, UI testing framework that simulates user actions, real-time events
and data pushing across the site, zero-downtime deployments, search API for
filtering user files.

Our tech stack: C++, Emscripten, Node, TypeScript, React, WebGL, Ruby, Sinatra

If you're interested in learning more about what we're working on or want to
meet up to talk about any of my other projects
([http://madebyevan.com/](http://madebyevan.com/)), you can email me at
wallace@figma.com.

------
cioc
Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy | San Francisco, CA | Software
Engineer & Data Scientist | full time, ONSITE

Parker Institute for Cancer Immunotherapy
([http://www.parkerici.org/](http://www.parkerici.org/)) is a new organization
formed to accelerate the cancer research effort. We are focused on
immunotherapy - leveraging the patient's own immune system to fight disease.

We are building software engineering and data science teams.

Software engineers will focus on data storage and retrieval, compute
frameworks, and bioinformatics algorithm implementation. To apply, email us
with a description of your best programming project.

Data scientists will focus on: 1) building pipeline to process a wide range of
biological data types 2) leveraging bleeding edge machine learning algorithms
to identify promising research directions 3) communicating these results to
clinical and biological researchers. To apply, email us about a time you had
to work with a large messy biological data set.

Get in touch: ccary@parkerici.org

------
codelitt
Codelitt Incubator | Miami | Full-time | ONSITE / REMOTE

Position: Software Engineer with Game Dev/3D Experience - Mobile experience a
bonus

Product: Interactive Virtual and Altered Reality and data viz for Hololens.

You'll help a team of talented designers and other engineers build an
interactive data visualization experience for the Hololens. You'll also be
tackling some other POCs and R&D projects. Preferably you're also interested
in learning new technology.

We look for smart people who solve problems regardless of
background/education. We prefer teams who can pick up new technologies quickly
and solve problems over monolithic experts.

Contact: halisson@codelitt.com and vincent@codelitt.com

Job description and more about the company here:
[https://angel.co/l/PWitt](https://angel.co/l/PWitt)

We build a ton of products and use a ton of technology across the web, mobile,
machine learning, robotics, VR/AR and AI. We have a great team, a profitable
company, a great culture, and we'd love to hear from you.

------
sink
Twilio | San Francisco, CA / Mountain View, CA | Full Time

We're a cloud communications platform for messaging, voice, and video
communications.

I'm a developer on the messaging team in San Francisco, and we're looking for
more software engineers to join us in building high volume, fault tolerant
distributed systems. We send many, many millions of messages every day and
we're expanding our reach through channels like Facebook, Viber, and others.

We build services on top of AWS using Scala, with libraries like Akka and
Cats. Scala experience is not at all required. Other technologies we use
include Kafka, Spark, Cassandra and MySQL.

Here is the messaging job posting:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/147129#.V5-TQ9ArKL4](https://boards.greenhouse.io/twilio/jobs/147129#.V5-TQ9ArKL4)

Twilio is hiring for many other engineering roles:
[https://www.twilio.com/company/jobs](https://www.twilio.com/company/jobs)

------
ianterrellwt
WillowTree, Inc - Mobile and Web Apps ONSITE in Charlottesville, VA or Durham,
NC (Research Triangle)

Roles: iOS Engineer, Android Engineer, Web Developer, General Engineer

We're an apps agency that works with brand name clients. We're ranked one of
the best places to work by GlassDoor [0] and Fortune [1]. I can confirm that
it's a pretty sweet gig if you like the locations (I do).

[http://willowtreeapps.com/careers/](http://willowtreeapps.com/careers/)

Please mention that you saw this on Hacker News if you apply. You can also
email me at ian dot terrell at willowtree dot com with any questions.

[0]: [https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/WillowTree-
Reviews-E512911...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/WillowTree-
Reviews-E512911.htm)

[1]: [http://fortune.com/best-small-workplaces-in-
technology/willo...](http://fortune.com/best-small-workplaces-in-
technology/willowtree-inc-7/)

~~~
ianterrellwt
Whoops. My email address should read "ian dot terrell at willowtreeapps dot
com". :)

------
CChung
Fueled | Senior Front End Developer | London, UK | Full Time \-- Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In--

You are a passionate developer with an eye for quality. Your fluency in HTML5,
CSS, JavaScript, and other front end languages allows you to translate code
into elegant, responsive design. You can collaborate and lead, showing strong
communication and problem solving skills. You know how to use the right tools
to develop the best product possible.

\--Benefits--

21 Days Holiday, The Coolest Office in London, Performance Bonuses, Your Very
Own Apple Watch, Monthly team dinners and activities, Bi- annual meet ups/
trips abroad.

Fueled | Senior Android Developer | Noida, India | Full Time \-- Who We Are--

An award winning mobile app dev agency.

www.fueled.com/about

\--Where You Fit In--

You are an experienced Android Developer who has a proven record of releasing
apps to the store. You have a strong understanding of Agile
Methodologies,experience using Java, Android SDK / APIs / Frameworks, and
Android Studio. You know just what embodies Fueled's commitment to building
excellent products.

------
etjossem
SendGrid | Software Engineers, Test/QA, Ops | Bay Area, Denver, Orange County
| Full Time

At SendGrid, you'll help send a huge portion of the world's meaningful email.
Whether it's an instant receipt after an Uber ride or an Airbnb booking
confirmation, we deliver it. Our platform team works on tough scaling
challenges, while our applications team maintains an informative analytics
dashboard for our customers.

The people here are absolutely fantastic - we bring in the best and trust them
to get the job done. We're about 300 strong, and we've been growing fast for
seven years. Everyone gets competitive salaries, generous pre-IPO options,
flexible hours, catered lunch, an annual trip to Mexico ... that list goes on
for a while.

Apply: [http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list](http://grnh.se/xes14l#job-list). If
you have questions or want a current engineer's perspective (I'm on the
Applications & Services team), my email's in my profile.

------
oillio
Rachio | Denver, CO | ONSITE, Fulltime | Server-side Software Engineer, QA
Engineer

Rachio is a mission-based startup that is changing the way people water. Our
smart sprinkler controller makes running sprinklers easy while saving water
and money. In fact, we’ve saved over 1 billion gallons of water to date. An
industry leader in the connected home space, Rachio has one of the highest
rated and reviewed products on the market.

We’re looking for talented engineers, with 3+ years experience, who are
excited about the Internet of Things (IoT) space and using new technologies to
power current and future products. This is the opportunity to work with a
highly talented engineering team that is building technology that bridges
software to the physical world. You can find more about our team here:
[https://rachio.com/about](https://rachio.com/about)

Our backend is built with Java on AWS. We use Dropwizard as a foundation in
order to build a micro-service oriented backend which uses MySQL and
Elasticsearch for data storage. Our current challenges revolve around
maintaining our ability to iterate quickly on feature requests and updates
while scaling to accommodate the growth in our install base.

For the QA Engineer, we are looking for someone with a strong automated
testing background. Someone who can manage and expand our current test plans
across multiple mobile and web client apps as well as refine and improve our
API test suite.

Our hiring process: A short 30 minute phone screen. Followed by a 3-4 hour
coding challenge. Capped off with a 2 hour onsite interview.

I am an Engineer in the backend group. If you are interested, send your resume
and cover letter to: jobs <at> rach <dot> io Or contact me directly for more
information at: dan <dot> jasek <at> rach <dot> io

------
latch
Second Spectrum | Los Angeles, Lausanne, Shanghai | Full-time | On Site

Data is revolutionizing the sports industry. However, we face the challenge of
sifting through mountains of data in search of compelling stories. We create
products that fuse cutting-edge design with spatiotemporal pattern
recognition, machine learning, and computer vision to enable the next
generation of sports insights and experiences. We aim to transform the way
people play, coach and watch sports.

You can find out more about the company from:
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/videos/)

Specifically looking for a senior full stack engineer in LA. A full list of
positions is available at
[http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/](http://www.secondspectrum.com/careers/)
(full stack, devops, UI, UX,)

You can apply through email at work@secondspectrum.com.

Happy to answer any questions you might have: karl@secondspectrum.com

------
tombenner
Entelo | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | On-site

Entelo helps companies build better teams. We use predictive analytics and
large volumes of data to help companies like Tesla, Facebook, and Genentech
make better hiring decisions. We also care deeply about promoting diversity in
tech.

We're a small, efficient engineering team that's growing very quickly, and
we're hiring for many roles including:

* Software Engineer

* Senior Software Engineer

* Data Engineer

Our stack includes Ruby, Go, Kubernetes, PostgreSql, MySQL, Redis, Javascript,
Lambda, Spark, Docker, Elasticsearch, CoreOS, AWS, and more. We work on
interesting problems like predicting when someone will leave their job and
matching people to jobs. There's a large market opportunity for a fast-moving,
modern HR company, and we believe that we have a lot of growth ahead of us.

If you're interested, check out our open positions at
[https://www.entelo.com/careers](https://www.entelo.com/careers), or feel free
to email me directly at tom at entelo dot com.

------
securingsincity
Maxwell Health | Boston MA | Full Time

Maxwell Health simplifies benefits and HR for small-to-mid-sized employers.
The platform includes a marketplace that makes buying benefits intuitive for
employees, tools that automate benefits and HR, and a mobile app that makes
using benefits easy.

We are building an ecosystem of microservices that support a variety of
applications, workflows and integrations, and deploying containers to achieve
our vision. We have adopted the event-sourcing and CQRS architecture as our
backbone paradigm across all microservices.

Senior Front End Engineer [https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/jobs/298144](https://maxwell-
health.workable.com/jobs/298144) \- We use React, Redux and Babel!

Senior Back End Engineer
[https://www.maxwellhealth.com/careers#srbackEnd](https://www.maxwellhealth.com/careers#srbackEnd)
\- Microservices, Event Sourcing, Containers in Node, Python and PHP7!

Contact: james@maxwellhealth.com

------
dazbradbury
OpenRent | London, UK (Brixton) |
[https://www.openrent.co.uk](https://www.openrent.co.uk) | Full-Time | ONSITE

OpenRent is the way people rent property online - a force for good in an
industry tarnished by rip-off agencies. Enabled by an unrelenting focus on
technology, we now let more properties than any high-street agency in the UK.
In the last 12m we let over £9.5bn worth of property, without charging any
admin fees to tenants.

We're hiring dev #1 and #2, looking for generalists, thought-leaders, and
those with a passion for solving real-world problems.

You'll be working in a close-knit team, directly with the founders, and have
full autonomy to work on, and how best, to solve the biggest problems in the
industry. We find problems and improve customer experiences via code every
day.

\- Lead Software Engineer | C# | circa £75k (negotiable based on experience) |
up to 0.5% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143003-lead-software-engineer)

\- Front-End Developer | £30k - £75k (negotiable based on experience) | up to
0.5% equity | [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-
developer](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs/143011-front-end-developer)

\- Jobs Page: [https://angel.co/openrent/jobs](https://angel.co/openrent/jobs)

Press Coverage:

\- [https://angel.co/openrent/activity](https://angel.co/openrent/activity)

Contact via AngelList or email in profile.

Look forward to meeting you!

------
sushiandbeer
Cloud Foundry / DevOps Engineer (Denver, CO)

A mix of remote work, travel, onsite.

We're looking for a DevOps engineer who will become a part of the global team
delivering cloud-native systems and applying digital transformation to
F500/Global 2000 customers. You will help enterprises to make a revolutionary
shift in the way they develop and deliver software.

The candidate will be responsible for various aspects of deploying,
integrating, optimizing, automating, and adopting Cloud Foundry environments.
You will work side-by-side with some of the most experienced engineers in the
Cloud Foundry ecosystem, for some of the most sophisticated customers.

The job may require working both onsite and offsite. All of the successful
candidates will be provided with a relevant Cloud Foundry training.

[http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Altoros/jobs/Cloud-
Foundry-68d134f...](http://www.indeed.com/cmp/Altoros/jobs/Cloud-
Foundry-68d134fb307dc911?q=altoros)

------
greattypo
Clever (YC S12) - San Francisco - onsite

Right now the market for educational software is a mess. It’s incredibly
difficult for developers to get their products into schools, and it’s even
harder for them to scale. School districts spend tons of money on learning
applications, but they have no way of knowing if students are even using the
apps they’re purchasing. Teachers know there’s great software out there, but
relatively simple challenges like getting 30 students logged in at once make
using it impossible.

At Clever, we’re working to change all that. We provide schools with a free
API and single sign-on solution that makes using educational apps a breeze.
We’ve grown fast: after three and a half years, we’re moving data for a third
of all K-12 students in America (20M kids), and 57,000 schools are using us to
manage their education apps. Our goals are much bigger than that, though. We
want to be two things:

-a single place where schools can easily integrate, manage and analyze all the software they’re using, and

-a single identity that students can use to see everything they’ve learned across multiple apps.

We’re a team of 115 (40 engineers) based in downtown SF, and we’re looking for
engineers who enjoy working in (or would enjoy learning) Go, Node and React.
More generally, we want people who are sharp, adaptable, and passionate about
improving the way education works for everyone. In particular, we’re looking
for senior engineers and engineering managers: empathetic leaders who are
excited about teaching, coaching and professional development.

Check us out at
[https://clever.com/about/jobs](https://clever.com/about/jobs), or check out
our newest product release here:
[https://clever.com/products/badges](https://clever.com/products/badges)

------
marcgg
Drivy - Paris, France | [https://en.drivy.com/](https://en.drivy.com/) | Full
Time | Onsite

We are building the leading peer to peer car rental platform and are hiring
across the board. We believe shared cars are a better way to move around,
offering more flexibility and more convenience.

We're hiring Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, iOS and Android developers. Our
stack is mainly Ruby based, but we you can it learn on the job if you already
know another OO language. For Android and iOS we use Java and Swift.

Recruitment process:

\- technical test to do whenever you'd like:
[https://github.com/drivy/jobs](https://github.com/drivy/jobs)

\- phone screening

\- technical on site interview (~2h, no whiteboard coding)

\- it then varies depending on the applicant's profile, but usually 2-3 more
hours of on site interviews.

Apply at: [https://www.drivy.com/jobs](https://www.drivy.com/jobs)

~~~
mlitchard
How do you feel about FP programmers learning Ruby on the job? :)

------
blo
Vurb | San Francisco, CA | [http://vurb.com](http://vurb.com) | Full Time

 _Featured in 2016 NYT, LAT, Forbes as a must-have search and travel app_

We're creating a truly mobile-first search and discovery experience -
addressing the fragmented nature of today’s app ecosystem and sub-par mobile
search - by introducing a cohesive experience that uses search results (i.e.,
Vurb cards) as the hub into actions, recommendations, and communications. Won
TC Disrupt -
[http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/](http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/20/vurbchat/)

INVESTORS: Max Levchin, Drew Houston, Naval Ravikant, CrunchFund, Redpoint,
Tencent + others.

APPLY IF: You're looking to join a rapidly growing team, take on significant
responsibility and ship quickly. Examples of challenging problems that you
could help us solve include:

\- Manage and index millions of objects around places, events, movies, etc
with blazing fast read-write access

\- Develop search relevance and content discovery infrastructure on millions
of objects

\- Build backend services (e.g., mini-apps) which integrate with APIs across
verticals like places, movies, and shopping

\- Work on user-facing web and mobile apps that deliver an amazing experience!

LOOKING FOR:

* Full-stack Engineer - generalist opportunities across the stack: backend, frontend. JavaScript, node.js, Python, React

* Search / Data Scientist / Data Engineer - search, classification, ranking, ML, graphs, data crawling/processing. Advanced CS degree required.

INTERESTED? [http://vurb.com/careers](http://vurb.com/careers) | jobs@vurb.com

------
bradypostmates
Company: Postmates

Location: San Francisco

Visa: offer visa transfers and green card sponsorships

Roles: iOS Engineer, Backend Engineer

Job Descriptions: check out our website at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs)

About the company: Founded in 2011 and located in San Francisco next to BART,
Postmates is transforming the way local goods move around a city by enabling
anyone to get any product delivered in under one hour. Our revolutionary urban
logistics and on-demand delivery platform connects customers with local
couriers, who purchase and deliver goods from any restaurant or store in a
city. With the largest on-demand delivery fleet in the country, we currently
operate in 40 cities across the country and are processing 1,000,000
deliveries per month on the platform.

All interested iOS and Backend Engineers can apply online at
[https://postmates.com/jobs](https://postmates.com/jobs).

------
gbuteler
Knewton (www.knewton.com) | Frontend engineer | New York, NY | ONSITE |
FULLTIME

Apply and job description:
[https://jobs.lever.co/knewton/6d27adf4-f6db-4f62-84a7-a891ea...](https://jobs.lever.co/knewton/6d27adf4-f6db-4f62-84a7-a891eae53c47)

Learn more about us: [https://www.knewton.com](https://www.knewton.com)

Learn more about working at Knewton:
[https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/](https://www.knewton.com/about/careers/)

Knewton is on a mission to personalize education for students around the
world. Education companies worldwide use the Knewton infrastructure platform
to power course materials that dynamically adapt to each student’s unique
needs. We have been recognized as a Technology Pioneer at the World Economic
Forum in Davos and one of the top 100 Best Places to work by Crain’s New York
Business.

Our team is seeking a Front End Engineer to help us harness the world's
educational content into the Knewton platform. We create beautiful tools that
play an integral part of the integration process with our enterprise partners.
If you like creating great apps that delight users and make their lives a lot
easier (and maybe want a little taste of full-stack development and playing
around with backend service at scale), this is the job for you!

 _Highlights of the job_ :

-Build beautiful web tools using a variety of modern front-end frameworks as part of a full stack team

-Be a leader of Knewton's Front End community and continuously improve standards, practices, and tech

-Become an industry luminary – we are open sourcing our projects/codebase

-Main FE stack: React, Redux and we are currently experimenting with Typescript.

------
choxi
Bloc ([https://www.bloc.io/](https://www.bloc.io/))

Position: Mentor (Full-Time, Part-Time)

Location: Remote

Application:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bloc/94dc0b93-6c9a-44d4-b013-39b584d38...](https://jobs.lever.co/bloc/94dc0b93-6c9a-44d4-b013-39b584d38f2d)

Bloc is a mentor-led online bootcamp for aspiring developers. Our structured
programs combine 1-on-1 mentorship and original, industry-vetted curriculum
for a more accessible and effective alternative to offline schools and
bootcamps. Our mentors are experienced developers and designers with a passion
for sharing their craft. They believe in the apprenticeship model of
education: learning by building under the guidance of an experienced
professional. As a mentor, you'll lead your students through the program and
train them for a junior developer role using our platform and curriculum for
support.

~~~
mindfulgeek
Wish you could mentor from NY!

------
al_biglan
Panasas - www.panasas.com | Pittsburgh, PA | full time | ONSITE

Positions : Build and Release Engineer/Architect

Product : Parallel file system with HW and SW components. We are building the
next generation of product and are looking to transition away from much of our
legacy infrastructure and tools. This is a senior level position in the
organization and will be responsible for working both as an individual
contributor as well as strategically identifying, planning and deploying
significant changes to the existing infrastructure.

If you are interested: email careers@panasas.com

Interviewing process: HR will screen then on to me then on to a phone screen
(with me) to determine to bring you in for the 4-6 hrs meeting with other
Engineers and Architects putting you through technical competency assessment.
There will be a practical assessment (hands on a laptop in the interview)
process that requires no prep (other than 5-10 years of experience).

------
sophacles
Veriflow | Champaign, IL and San Jose, CA | Full-time, ONSITE | Multiple
positions

Veriflow is the first networking company to use formal verification to
eliminate change-induced network outages and breaches. The company was created
by a team of computer science professors and Ph.D. students at the University
of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, and is backed by New Enterprise Associates
(NEA), Menlo Ventures, the National Science Foundation and the U.S. Department
of Defense. The company is headquartered in San Jose, California. To learn
more, visit veriflow.net and follow us on Twitter @veriflowsystems.

We are growing our team after a successful Series A round to meet customer
demand, scale our product to bigger networks and create a rock-solid system
for our customers.

Open Positions

* Software Engineer

* Sysadmin/Devops

* Senior Frontend Developer

* QA Lead

See our jobs page at:
[https://www.veriflow.net/careers/](https://www.veriflow.net/careers/)

------
antgoldbloom
Kaggle | San Francisco | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE | Software Engineering

Technologies: C#; ASP.NET MVC; React; TypeScript; Docker; Azure.

You can read the job req and apply here:
[http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer?s...](http://kaggle.applytojob.com/apply/GjSjOi/Backend-
Engineer?source=HN)

Kaggle is best known as a platform for machine learning competitions. We have
a community of over 600K data scientists. Now also building a sharing-and-
collaboration platform (closest analogy is Github for data science:
[https://www.kaggle.com/kernels](https://www.kaggle.com/kernels))

Particularly interesting opportunity for software engineers looking for
exposure to data science/machine learning. Three of our engineers have come
via HN posts, so we take HN referrals very seriously.

~~~
vyrotek
I love what Kaggle is doing in the machine learning space. You also have an
awesome tech stack! ;)

~~~
knocte
Agreed, TypeScript+Docker+.NET!!

------
najib17
modblock | Manchester, UK | Remote possible | full time/part time

modblock is a startup operating in the gaming industry, looking to bridge the
gap between freelance developers and actual game developers. Our product is a
software, built to ease the integration of content created by freelance
developers into existing video games.

Our ambitions with modblock are to provide new gaming experiences for players,
empower freelance developers through monetisation and enable game developers
to leverage more out of their games with new streams of content and revenues.
Each of these ambitions has its own challenges, but we’re convinced that
execution could represent a real turning point in game development.

moblock is still at a very early stage and we are looking to hire a CTO with
great game development experience, to build our product and help us turn
modblock’s vision into reality. More than experience, we’re looking to bring
on board a true gaming passionate that wants to have a positive impact on the
industry!

Responsibilities:

* building the modblock platform and ensure its maintenance for a smooth end-user experience.

* working closely with CEO to ensure that modblock vision is maintained throughout the development phase.

* ensure that customer feedback is taken into account and implemented to improve the experience.

* having an vivid interest in innovations in the fields of software and game developments.

The ideal candidate will have the following skills and experience:

* 5+ years of game development experience and modding, knowledge of C++/C# a plus. ESSENTIAL.

* Extensive knowledge of software and web development (HTML, CSS) desirable.

* Strong passion for gaming and good knowledge of the PC gaming landscape.

If you’re interested and would like to discuss, please get in touch at
najib.elkihel@gmail.com.

------
dustincoates
Algolia (YC W14) | San Francisco | Paris | Full-Time On-Site

Frontend, Full-Stack, iOS Engineers; Site Reliability Engineer; Customer
Solutions Engineer (Paris)

Customer Solutions Engineer (SF)

Algolia is "search at the speed of thought." A hosted search service, that
hits the sweet spot between "wrestle for months with Elastic" and "just throw
some subpar search up." We power the search for sites and apps like Genius,
Periscope, and many, many others.

Relocation and visa sponsorship (Paris) can potentially be offered for the
right person.

The hiring process differs between teams, but involves a small number (around
2) of video calls, followed by a take-home test, and a day on-site.

More information and can apply here:
[https://www.algolia.com/careers](https://www.algolia.com/careers). Also feel
free to email jen (for SF) or marion (for Paris) @algolia.com.

------
greyspark
GREYSPARK PARTNERS_LONDON_DEVELOPERS(C++/JAVA)_ONSITE

GreySpark is a Capital Markets consultancy firm with a focus on delivering
Business, Management and Technology consulting services to Investment Banks,
Brokers, Hedge Funds and Asset Management firms.

We are currently looking for Java & C++ developers to join our expanding Tech
Consulting team in London.

Interested to hear more? Please send your CV to careers@greyspark.com and
we'll be more than happy to give you a call.

[http://greyspark.com/](http://greyspark.com/) [http://greyspark.com/software-
developers-c/](http://greyspark.com/software-developers-c/)
[http://greyspark.com/developers-c-net-java-
sql/](http://greyspark.com/developers-c-net-java-sql/)

------
Savioke
Savioke | SAN JOSE, CA | FULL TIME | ONSITE | www.savioke.com

Hi, We are a small team, excited to be building robots that are doing useful
work and are touching people’s lives on a daily basis! Savioke is building
autonomous robots that are revolutionizing the services industry, starting
with robots that deliver items from staff to guests in hotels. Our robots have
safely completed more than 30,000 deliveries from staff to guests in hotels.

Our Interview Process: A quick phone call covering candidate and position then
moving on to in person interview(s) and/or Google Hangouts, tour, meet the
team!

Openings: \- Robot UX Designer \- Electrical and Firmware Engineers \- Lead /
Senior Mechanical Engineer \- Robot Software Engineers

And more! Please apply at our website
[http://www.savioke.com/careers/](http://www.savioke.com/careers/)

------
monicabreton
Wealthfront | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Visa

Wealthfront takes the guesswork out of sound, long-term investing through
effortless automation. We efficiently build and deliver products which pave
the way for a new generation of investors to achieve their financial goals.
With their trust, we believe we can and will change this industry. Find out
how our engineering team contributes to our mission at
[http://eng.wealthfront.com](http://eng.wealthfront.com)

We are hiring across the board, but are specifically looking for Full Stack
engineers who have experience working with Ruby (Rails), Javascript (React)
and Java.

Feel free to check out the job description and apply here:
[http://grnh.se/fn0s4i](http://grnh.se/fn0s4i) (please mention HN in
application).

------
wypr
Warby Parker | New York City | Senior Software Engineer – iOS | ONSITE, VISA

Warby Parker is a transformative lifestyle brand offering designer eyewear at
a revolutionary price while leading the way for socially-conscious businesses.
We are looking for an experienced iOS Engineer to help build a beautiful and
engaging mobile app experience. So, if you’re thirsty for knowledge and
looking to work on a small, collaborative team, then you’ve come to the right
place.

What you’ll do:

\- Help build amazing mobile experiences

\- Develop and maintain high quality native features for our mobile ecommerce
app and retail point-of-sale app

\- Collaborate with our back-end engineers to develop new APIs for iOS
features

\- Contribute to the long-term vision of how Warby Parker can utilize iOS for
e-commerce and retail

[https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs](https://www.warbyparker.com/jobs)

------
spudfkc
Complion
([http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/complion](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/complion))
| Cleveland, OH | QA Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Complion is a fast-growing startup in beautiful Cleveland, Ohio. We're a small
team looking to grow quickly for our new e-compliance platform. We work
primarily in Python and NodeJS (using React/Redux). If you're looking to work
with a bunch of smart people and want to do meaningful work, this is the place
to be!

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121661/fast-paced-fun-
startup-...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121661/fast-paced-fun-startup-qa-
engineer-complion)

Check out our page periodically for new positions opening up.

------
okhudeira
Pangea | Chicago, IL | Lead iOS and Lead Android | Full Time, On Site |
[http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

Founded in 2012 and headquartered in Chicago, IL, Pangea started with the
mission of making money transfer simple, fair and safe. Since then, we’ve been
striving to enhance the security and reduce the cost and pain points of
international money transfer.

Our first solution allows users to complete a transfer in three easy steps and
pay with any US debit card, with an innovative nationwide cash solution coming
soon. Receivers in Mexico, Colombia, Guatemala, El Salvador and Dominican
Republic can collect the transfers in cash or receive the money directly into
a bank account. Through every partnership and product iteration, we’ll
continue to help our users save more time and money.

Pangea is successful because of our world-class team members and strong
passion for making an impact in our customers’ lives. We are different. We are
innovative. We are eager to learn from each other. We are dedicated to
building the world’s best platform for transferring money.

You can see the full description at:

\- Lead Android Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-
engineer-android](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-android)

\- Lead iOS Engineer - [http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-
ios](http://engineering.gopangea.com/join/lead-engineer-ios)

You can email me directly with a cover letter and resume at omar --the at
symbol-- gopangea.com

You can learn more about the engineering team at:

\- [http://engineering.gopangea.com](http://engineering.gopangea.com)

\- [https://github.com/gopangea](https://github.com/gopangea)

------
endymi0n
JustWatch (Berlin, Germany) is always out for smart, entrepreneurial thinking
engineers (from INTERN to senior level) ONSITE, especially:

\- Backend Engineering (Golang, ElasticSearch, Postgres, Docker)

\- Web & hybrid Engineering (Javascript, Angular, Ionic, Cordova)

\- DevOps / Infrastructure engineering (Golang, AWS, ChatOps, Docker)

Culture:

\- an intense learning culture with high degrees of autonomy and room for
personal growth

\- a sane development process with lots of code reviews and pairing

\- great mentoring and regular feedback

\- every two weeks is Dev Day, reserved for automation, simplification and
tech talks

About us:

\- B2C and B2B products with massive traction already

\- 6 founders, each with a solid track record, equity possible for any level

\- we're founder owned, sustainable and rather share the company with our
employees than with VCs

Have a look at:
[https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent](https://www.justwatch.com/us/talent)

------
truongor17
\----- About Keen IO -----

Keen IO is an API platform that lets developers collect and study custom
events at a massive scale.

Our Mission = Turn Explorers into Discoverers.

We value: introspection, continuous learning, personal agency, honesty, and
empathy. It's a work in progress!

\----- Platform Product Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking engineers to join our team.
We build and nurture an Analytics API that processes user data and queries
around the clock, across diverse industries. Whether it’s gaming, e-commerce,
advertising, publishing, or IoT, our platform aims to make Analytics so easy
for developers that they can focus entirely on their product. Our challenge is
to scale with a constantly growing data deluge and evolve along with our
user’s needs. Skills: Cassandra, Java, Scala, Tornado, Zookeeper, Storm, Kafka

\----- Front-End & Full-Stack Engineers -----

(SF Bay Area or Remote US only) Keen IO is seeking Front-End and Full-Stack
Engineers to join our team. Our team is focused on shaping the interactive
environment where anyone can put our APIs to work and get value out of our
platform. We do this through apps and interfaces like our Explorer,
Dashboards, and Dataviz SDK. Our customers' expectations for both technical
capability and quality have never been higher than they are right now.

Languages: JavaScript (ES6), CSS3 and HTML5; experience with Python is a plus

\----- Account Executives -----

(SF Bay Area Only) Be one of the first Sales Representative and SDRs for a
fast-growing, Sequoia-backed, cloud analytics platform. Our Cross-Vertical
Practice is a small, cross-functional team (marketing, sales, sales
engineering, data science) tasked with growing our business across all
verticals.

For questions, please contact us at humans@keen.io or visit our career page
([https://keen.io/careers/](https://keen.io/careers/)).

~~~
pain_perdu
Applying for this company was hands down the worst application process I've
experienced in my 10 year career. Despite being personally introduced to the
hiring manager at the beginning of the process I was give an unbelievable
'run-around' over the course of many months (I would have an interview, then
wait weeks for a response, then have a second interview, then wait weeks
again). Something is incredibly broken here. Very unresponsive and
unprofessional.

------
ltrecruit1
​Lending Tree, Inc. | Charlotte, NC | ONSITE |
[https://www.lendingtree.com](https://www.lendingtree.com) Email us at:
jobs@lendingtree.com

Must be local or willing to relocate

Who we are: LendingTree, Inc. empowers consumers with information, tools,
advice, products and services for critical transactions and financial
decisions in their lives.

Specifically - We're looking for:

Back-end Developers:

You're a crack-shot in your back-end language of choice. Our system matches
users with hundreds of possible opportunities in real-time. Needless to say,
we're looking for people who care about performance. A lot. Our back-end
systems are written in C#, Java using Redis, Mongo, and SQLServer. You might
know C# or Java or you might not, but either way you're willing to learn.
Regardless, you can impress us in your language of choice. You understand
algorithms matter. You also understand sloppy database access could make that
ugly n^2 algorithm look absolutely blazing fast.

You love to code. You've built stuff. Stuff you can show us. Stuff you can't
wait to show us. You know the right technology implemented the right way
matters.

We're looking for both Senior and Junior back-end engineers. If you're a
Senior Engineer - you've worked in server-side code for a few years. You've
scaled to thousands or maybe millions of users.

If you're a Junior engineer, you love to code and you're good at it. You're
smart, You're passionate, and most of all you can't wait to get started. (New
grads please apply!)

Where we are:

Charlotte, NC. If you're into great weather and a central location (our
airport is an American hub) you should check us out. You can pick great urban
living (Uptown's 4th ward is the place to be) or get yourself a huge house (at
reasonable prices) in the burbs. The standard of living for an engineer
doesn't get any better than this.

------
abuggia
Localytics | Boston | Front End, Mobile | ONSITE

Front End Engineer: We have a modern front end stack (ES6, React, Redux,
Webpack) and a history of front end thought leadership and open source
contributions.

Mobile Engineer: This position will focus on Android and iOS development. We
build tools for our fellow mobile developers and write code that is deployed
on billions of devices around the world.

Localytics provides a mobile engagement platform for many of the world’s top
app publishers including ESPN, Grindr, Periscope, and HBO. Our customers rely
on us to keep their mobile users happy and engaged. We provide tools to drive
great app experiences including push messaging, mobile analytics, predictive
analytics, and individualized in-app experiences.

Send an email to jobs@localytics.com

Check out our engineering blog: eng.localytics.com

------
realdlee
BuildZoom (YC Winter 2013) - San Francisco, CA -
[http://www.buildzoom.com](http://www.buildzoom.com) \- Full-time - Onsite
Only

We're a remodeling/construction platform that takes the pain out of home
remodeling and construction projects. We're growing fast (1M+ visitors/month).
Come join our awesome team in our beautiful office in Soma. We're looking for
talented engineers (full-stack, front-end, data).

* [https://www.buildzoom.com/team](https://www.buildzoom.com/team)

* [https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom](https://jobs.lever.co/buildzoom)

You can apply directly via the link above, but feel free to ping me directly
with questions (dlee at …).

------
AndrewLongGame
Long Game | San Francisco | Full-time onsite | Senior engineers!

Yo! We’re Long Game — a small startup with enormous plans in San Francisco
(~10 folks). We’re pioneering a concept called “Prize-Linked Savings” —
encouraging people to set aside money by rewarding them with variable-reward
gaming interactions (like a lottery) when they save. We’re looking for great
people. In particular, great people with engineering, architecture, and
fintech expertise.

If you’re a hybrid of the positions listed on our site — or are just super
excited about what we’re doing and want to talk about how you could pitch in —
give us a shout! jobs@longgame.co

>>>> [http://www.longgame.co/jobs.html](http://www.longgame.co/jobs.html) <<<<

------
markod
Cyber Security | EclecticIQ | Amsterdam, Netherlands | Full-time | ONSITE

Hey! I am Marko from EclecticIQ.

We're a Technology startup working on solving how to effectively use and
operate Cyber Threat Intelligence.

Our product, THREAT INTELLIGENCE PLATFORM, enables organisations to
consolidate, analyse, integrate and collaborate on cyber threat intel from
multiple sources.

Recently we closed series A and now on our way to increase our market reach-
out and further evolve our product.

We're looking for some new local (no relocation and visas) talent to help us
get to the next level.

* UI Engineer (React) * Software Engineer (Python) * DevOps Engineer

Full job specs and submissions @
[https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs?id=346293000000571041](https://www.eclecticiq.com/jobs?id=346293000000571041)

------
thoughtpalette
NelsonCash | Chicago, IL | FE Web Developer | ONSITE Full-time

We're looking for a mid-level FE developer who's familiar with Angular.js ( or
other similar frameworks ).

NelsonCash is a creative studio with roots in Chicago, New York, and Los
Angeles. Named after two artists defined by their musical storytelling, Nelson
Cash is a team that approaches creative from a different perspective. We
believe in fostering relationships with our clients on a simple guiding
principle - your project is unique, and unique challenges require unique
solutions. Our perspective allows us to strategize wisely, design quickly, and
develop holistically from the ground up.

Please feel free to email me with your credentials (S.O., Github, Resume):
chris [at] nelsoncash [dot] com

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | QA Engineer | Chicago (ONSITE)

Company:

We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to changing
the landscape of education.

We work hard, eat well, and have lots of fun. We work at BenchPrep because we
love it (plus benefits, competitive salary, perks etc).

We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are excited about
the chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies.

Check out job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-design-
engineer-t...](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/software-design-engineer-
test) and shoot email to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
loevborg
Fy | Berlin, Germany | Remote possible | freelancer preferred

Android developer

Fy is building the end-to-end mobile marketplace for emerging indie brands.
We’re redefining how people discover and shop on mobile by building the most
addictive, visual and seamless customer experience - from app to delivery.

At Fy we are committed to using progressive technologies. Our stack is based
on React Native, Clojure and ClojureScript. We're currently looking for an
Android developer to help us build a great React Native app.

An ideal candidate (freelancer preferred) will have experience with Android
development and will be looking for a challenge. Experience with React Native
is not required, but interest in this framework is definitely a plus! Email us
at jobs@iamfy.co

------
tjbladez
Benchprep | Senior Engineer | Chicago (ONSITE)

Company:

We are a small group of driven, ambitious individuals committed to changing
the landscape of education.

We work hard, eat well, and have lots of fun. We work at BenchPrep because we
love it (plus benefits, competitive salary, perks etc).

We are looking for talented and motivated professionals who are excited about
the chance to leverage technology in order to impact the lives of millions of
students. Our clients include ACT®, HRCI, Hobsons and many other educational
companies.

Check out job description [http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-
engineer-6](http://www.builtinchicago.org/job/senior-engineer-6) and shoot
email to nickolay@benchprep.com

------
chinpercolate
Percolate is Hiring! | NYC/SF | Multiple Openings | On-Site, FT | $80K/YR -
$150K/YR + Equity
[https://percolate.com/careers/](https://percolate.com/careers/)

Current Openings: Sr. Backend Engineer (NYC) - Creative Core Platform
([http://grnh.se/u1ploj](http://grnh.se/u1ploj)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Django, Kafka, ElasticSearch, OAuth2, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Backend Engineer (SF) - Global Search
([http://grnh.se/prn2dq](http://grnh.se/prn2dq)) 8+ Years of Experience -
Python, Kafka, ElasticSearch/Solr/Lucene, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. DevOps Engineer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/xbmvf2](http://grnh.se/xbmvf2)) 6+
Years of Experience - GNU/Linux, Ubuntu, CFEngine, Chef, Puppet, Circle CI,
Python, Vagrant, SQL/NoSQL

Sr. Product Manager (SF/NYC) - Platform Security
([http://grnh.se/cej7u3](http://grnh.se/cej7u3)) 10+ Years of Security
Experience, SaaS, Enterprise Software,

Product Designer (SF) - ([http://grnh.se/wc2m3l](http://grnh.se/wc2m3l)) 3+
Years of Product Design Experience, InVision, Sketch, Wireframes, Mockups, and
Visual Design.

Sr. Release Program Manager (NYC/SF) -
([http://grnh.se/u5bwem](http://grnh.se/u5bwem)) 8-12 Years of overall
Experience, 3-5 in Enterprise Release - Agile/Scrum, Jira, Release
Planning/Management, New release education and training to internal/external
stakeholders.

Backend Engineer (NYC) - Social CRM -
([http://grnh.se/vs40t3](http://grnh.se/vs40t3)) 3-6 Years of Experience -
Python/Django (Flask, Tornado, Pyramid OK), SQL/NoSQL, Data Modeling, REST
API’s, Elasticsearch, AWS.

Full-stack Engineer, Growth Hacker - Marketing
([http://grnh.se/ga17t3](http://grnh.se/ga17t3)) 2-3+ Years of Experience -
Python or Node backend, Client-side Javascript (React/Backbone), HTML5, CSS3.

Sr. Sales Engineer - San Francisco, CA
([http://grnh.se/5aegf3](http://grnh.se/5aegf3)) Technical Solutions
Consultant/Sales Engineer - REST API’s and JSON experience.

------
inglor
TipRanks, we're a well funded mature fintech startup with clients that's doing
really well - we're looking for ONSITE backend engineers who like to solve
hard problems with interesting data. We're located in Tel Aviv, Israel.

We are very proud of our engineering, we have kickass offices, company ski
vacations, interesting technology and so on. We take our engineering very
seriously and are looking for someone to join our team.

The actual coding is mostly in C# but we also have a bunch of other languages.

If it sounds interesting to you send me at benji@tipranks.com - the job is
directly for my team.

This is me by the way: stackoverflow.com/users/1348195/benjamin-gruenbaum
github.com/benjamingr

------
dabochner
TapFwd | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Full-stack Generalists

You're a generalist in the true sense of the word. You don't know what
challenges tomorrow may bring, but you're happy to hack away at them - from
high performance back-end applications to sophisticated web apps.

You love the uncertainty and ownership that comes with working at an early
stage startup. If you need someone to hand you a well-packaged engineering
puzzle, then this job isn't for you - you'll see projects through from concept
to production to iteration.

Interested please apply at tapfwd.com/careers

TapFwd connects offline, online, and mobile data to help brands drive
meaningful mobile engagement with audiences that matter.

------
jcg-archive
Internet Archive | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

The Internet Archive is a non-profit with a huge mission: to give everyone
access to all knowledge—the books, web pages, audio, television and software
of our shared human culture. Forever. Based in San Francisco and with
satellites around the world, the Internet Archive staffers are building the
digital library of the future--a place where we can all go to learn and
explore.

Open Positions: Operations and Networks | Sr. Software Engineer (Full Stack) |
Web Applications Engineer

For more info and how to apply online:
[http://archive.org/about/jobs.php](http://archive.org/about/jobs.php)

------
kerbs
Target - Minneapolis, Minnesota. ONSITE. \-- Experienced iOS Developer.

Come join Target's Flagship iOS team and help make Target the best app in
retail. We have a big team of world class developers and designers, and are
looking for passionate iOS developers to help take us to the next level.

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/target/id297430070?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/target/id297430070?mt=8)

Looking for various levels but experience in iOS is a must. Deep experience
and a passion for iOS is a big plus.

Email me using the address in my profile. Tell me about yourself and what
you've been working on recently. \--

~~~
genieyclo
FYI there is no email in your profile.

~~~
kerbs
Thanks, done :)

Didn't realize the email field itself wasn't public.

------
nobodybeme
Hanzo Archives | Senior Software Engineer | Remote only (Europe) | Full-Time

What: Forensic grade web archiving as a service or appliance. Enterprise
focused. Small company with major clients. Currently expanding the analytics
of our archives - LDA, entity extraction, change detection, etc.

Position: Crawler architecture & Data analytics infrastructure - people with
curious minds.

Interview process: CV -> Phone Interview -> Work sample/coding challenge ->
2nd Phone Interview.

[http://www.hanzoarchives.com/about-us/careers/senior-
softwar...](http://www.hanzoarchives.com/about-us/careers/senior-software-
engineer/)

------
baalexander
Iron Ox | San Carlos, CA | Full-Time, ONSITE

We are looking for a Head Hydroponic Grower to help automate farming.

Iron Ox is building robotic greenhouses to supply fresh and sustainable
produce to grocery stores and restaurants. We're a team from Willow Garage,
Google[x], and Savioke that is passionate about developing the next wave of
technology in food production. Iron Ox is a well-funded startup backed by Y
Combinator and located in the San Francisco Bay Area.

* Head Grower: [https://jobs.lever.co/ironox/df6bc19d-bca3-4942-ba09-93615ab...](https://jobs.lever.co/ironox/df6bc19d-bca3-4942-ba09-93615ab258a9)

------
lowglow
Asteria/Playa | [http://getasteria.com/](http://getasteria.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE / REMOTE

We're building out products and services that enable autonomous intelligent
collaborative multi-agent systems.

We're looking for Machine Learning Hackers, Embedded Systems Engineers,
Semantic / Meta Data Engineer, Artificial Intelligence Engineers, Cybernetic
Systems Engineers, API Engineers, Blockchain Engineers, NLP/NLU Data
Scientists

Sign up for our mailing list here:
[https://getasteria.com/](https://getasteria.com/)

Reach me at dan@baqqer.com

------
ksowocki
Occipital ([http://www.occipital.com](http://www.occipital.com)) | Boulder,
CO, San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-time | Web Engineer , iOS Engineer,
Supply Chain Manager, Computer Vision Engineer

At Occipital, we’re working on spatial computing - using computer vision to 3D
reconstruct and understand your surroundings so that software can operate over
real world spaces. We believe it will power the next generation of augmented
reality and some of the key parts of virtual reality as well.

[http://occipital.com/jobs](http://occipital.com/jobs)

------
dflenniken
San Francisco, CA | Web Developer (frontend, backend, sql)

Brain Health Registry @ UCSF

We're working to accelerate the development of cures for brain disorders by
driving down the time and cost of finding research participants through an
innovative online registry.

Seeking a developer who excels at backend web development and is no slouch
when it comes to Javascript & UX/UI. Bonus points if you know our stack
(C#/MVC/Azure), but experience with any similar stack is a-ok. Should be
smart, get things done, and have some fun.

Decent salary, solid benefits, awesome coworkers, laptop, stunning location
(Lands End)

Email the pertinent details to derek@brainhealthregistry.org

------
yonasb
StackShare | Remote OK (US Only) | Full-time

StackShare helps you discover and compare software tools- we’re building a
platform for developer knowledge.

We're looking for an awesome Developer Evangelist (in SF) to help grow and
manage the StackShare community. From Airbnb to Dropbox, to individual
developers and CTOs, StackShare has become the defacto place for companies and
engineers to share the software they use and why. But we're just scratching
the surface- we believe we have an opportunity to fundamentally change the way
that software is built. Whether you're building a new mobile app, automating
infrastructure, or just researching best practices, StackShare will be your
compass.

Unlike other DE roles, your job isn't to push one API or product. You'll work
with hundreds of APIs and help build a knowledge platform that will developers
choose the right tools. The role is part community building, part growth
engineering, part marketing. If you enjoy writing code, but enjoy helping
others solve technical problems even more, then this is probably the right
opportunity for you.

Our Stack: Ruby/Rails/React/PostgreSQL
[http://stackshare.io/stackshare](http://stackshare.io/stackshare)

Interview Process: Phone Screening (45 min) > Technical Interview (60 min,
Video Chat) > Take-home project (2 days to finish) > Product Interview (2
hours, Video Chat / Onsite) > References > Offer Letter!

Open Roles:

\- Developer Evangelist (San Francisco) - $70k - $100k · 0.5 - 4.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-
evangelist](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/86973-developer-evangelist)

\- Software Engineer - $70k - $100k · 0.3 - 3.0%
[https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-
engineer](https://angel.co/stackshare/jobs/134825-software-engineer)

Apply via AngelList or email us at careers+HN@stackshare.io - if you're
emailing please include your resume and/or LinkedIn profile URL!

------
BryantD
Amazon |
[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/405313](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/405313)
| Seattle, WA, USA | Relocation | ONSITE

I'm looking for two system engineers to help me build a new operations group
within Amazon. Key skills: large scale technical operations, automation, Java
stack tuning, and communication. If you like the idea of making a good service
even better, in a role where your contributions will make a significant
difference, this job may be for you.

If you're interested, fill out the application and email me at
bdurrell@amazon.com.

------
browseatwork
TokBox | San Francisco, CA / London, UK | Onsite | Engineering, Business
Development, Product, Marketing - DevOps, Media Communications Software
Engineer, BizDev Managers in 1) Healthcare and 2) EdTech, Product Managers for
1) the Platform, 2) Vertical Solutions, and 3) Developer Experience, and a
Product Marketing Manager

[https://tokbox.com/](https://tokbox.com/)

TokBox does embedded communications powered by WebRTC. We make it easy for
developers to embed real-time video, voice, and more into their applications
and websites. Want to build the functionality of Google Hangouts, Skype, or
Facebook Live? Use us! We build a platform and SDKs, and have great clients
from individual developers to massive players in tech, entertainment,
education, and many other industries (customers include Mozilla, the Minerva
Project, Chegg, esurance, Major League Baseball, Double Robotics, and Fox
Sports). We were acquired by Telefonica 4 years ago. It hasn't changed the
culture much, and has helped us reach more customers around the world.

The product is industry leading, but the people make this place where I work.
It's an awesome group of 100 or so people- nice, smart, skilled. We are laid
back and have a sense of humor. Minimal politics. Good salary and benefits in
a relaxed, enjoyable environment.

We're looking for someone with product and/or marketing experience to be a
product marketing manager. In engineering, we’re looking for experienced
DevOps and media focused backend engineers to keep things up and running and
build our robust, low-latency media server. In product, we’re looking for
someone to head the platform, a product manager who wants to identify and
build the right things for specific industries, and a PM to bolster our
developer experience. In BD, we’re looking for people with experience in
either healthcare or education for business development.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

Come join us!

~~~
browseatwork
More jobs - Data Analyst, Developer Support Engineer, and Customer Success
Manager!

The Data Analysts will work with the engineering team to measure, test, and
analyze data related to our WebRTC-powered video-stream platform.

The Develop Support Engineer will help developers and companies (from
engineers, founders, architects and CxOs) to use best practices, identify and
fix issues, and solve customer problems.

The Customer Success Manager will support customers with all their TokBox
needs. You will help educate customers on our technical capabilities, answer
direct customer questions, use and gather/create data to inform business
decisions, and work across teams to solve customer problems and pain points.

[https://tokbox.com/careers](https://tokbox.com/careers)

or

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ZMiQhwF)

------
stunder
Hart ([https://hart.com](https://hart.com)) | DevOps Engineer | Anaheim, CA |
Full-time, onsite

OK its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and
have found some great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a
phone interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

* 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance * Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart University * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard * Noise cancelling Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks * Daily catered team lunches

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/gd6cki](http://grnh.se/gd6cki)

You will be working on a machine learning cloud designed to help make
healthcare and user interaction easier. This cloud consists of AWS, Google,
Digital Ocean, and Private Openstack. You will help automate all the things to
make the operations team a leader in delivery.

We are looking for skilled deployment, integrators, automation, and
experimenters. The goal is to hack our way out of a job and make machines take
over the work in any way possible.

We need to ensure encryption and a solid security methodology across the
systems and communication and provide APIs that automatically report
compliance information.

The team will work with a highly intelligent team of developers and
integrators across NodeJS and Angular APIs, Machine Learning programmers, QA
Automators, and User Experience Designers.

Help us improve how you interact with the healthcare industry as a whole and
make healthcare actionable.

------
benpapillon
Umbel — Austin, TX

Umbel is building the infrastructure by which companies own, control and
access their consumer-centric data. Our platform enables customers to leverage
their data rights and create tangible business value. We take employee
satisfaction and growth seriously. We also expect a lot in return. We are
currently seeking a Front End Developer to join our fast-growing and dynamic
engineering team:
[http://umbel.theresumator.com/apply/VngMB5/?source=Hacker+Ne...](http://umbel.theresumator.com/apply/VngMB5/?source=Hacker+News)

------
jayrosenkrantz
Martov Company (Montreal - ONSITE preferred, REMOTE possible for the right
candidate)

My team is hiring an interactivity engineer to lead continued development of a
ground-breaking virtual reality adventure game built in Unreal Engine. If
you're passionate about virtual reality and want to help build a best-in-
industry company with a strong team of artists and storytellers, please reach
out (jay@martov.com).

You can read about the position below. Looking forward to chatting more about
what we're building and the team.

[http://www.martov.com/careers.html](http://www.martov.com/careers.html)

Thanks,

Jay

------
ohanyan
Vitruvian Networks - [http://vineti.com](http://vineti.com) \- San Francisco,
CA - Hi, I'm Nerses. We're building a software platform to commercial Cell
Immunotherapy. Our clients are pharma customers who are scaling up new
curative cancer therapies and require complex logistical software to deliver
these cures and ensure patient safety.

Tools we use: PostgreSql, Ruby, AWS, React Positions: Fullstack Engineers,
Platform Engineers

Apply at [http://jobs.lever.co/vineti](http://jobs.lever.co/vineti)

------
bignerdvana
Big Nerd Ranch | Android Developer | Atlanta,GA | Onsite

Big Nerd Ranch specializes in developing business-building mobile and web apps
for our clients. We also teach students what we've learned through our
signature immersive bootcamps, and every year we release new books in our
best-selling series of Big Nerd Ranch Guides.

We are looking for a full-time junior level Android Engineer to join the team.
Learn more here [https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-
us/careers/](https://www.bignerdranch.com/about-us/careers/)

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full-time | Customer Success
Engineer (SQL, big data, Redshift, Python, AWS) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

At DataKitchen we help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are
tasked with delivering both original insight and production analytics. At
DataKitchen we have created the world’s first company focused on enabling
Agile Analytic Operations. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic
Operations product and consulting services to build, operate, train and
transfer an Agile Analytic Environment. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package. You should have solid
SQL development experience along with the ability to interface with customers
(though there will be no significant travel required). This position requires
excellent technical skills, good business communication skills, excellent
attention to detail and follow-up, and the ability to self-manage. You will
get great exposure as you work directly with our customers to tackle tough
business challenges.

* Working knowledge of SQL including creation and maintenance of tables, views, indexes, and stored procedures. * Some Python coding experience and experience building * Docker containers is a plus. * AWS and Amazon Redshift experience is a plus. * Highly effective written and verbal communication skills with a collaborative work style.

------
matt_oriordan
Ably realtime (ably.io) | London, UK | DevOps | Remote (but near timezone) |
Full-time | VISA

Ably is a realtime data delivery platform uniquely solving the difficult
problems in distributed guaranteed realtime message delivery for mobile, apps
and IoT devices.

Looking for someone to join our engineering team to help continue automating
every aspect of our infrastructure spread across 24+ data centres.

Stack: Go, Elixir, Node, Ruby, Cassandra, Influx, Elastic, Ubuntu, Docker, AWS

See [https://goo.gl/XLnLpS](https://goo.gl/XLnLpS) for job details

------
beckler
Gather | Atlanta, GA | Onsite | Full-time | Front-end developers, Back-end
developers

Gather is an event management platform that is growing fast. We’re small,
funded, and quite profitable.

We currently serve thousands of venues nationwide and internationally, serving
up to 8 million requests a month currently.

We’re a small development team (with only 5 developers), and we work in Node,
Angular, Redis, Elasticsearch and Rethinkdb. We also have a mobile app built
on Ionic.

[https://www.gatherhere.com/careers](https://www.gatherhere.com/careers)

------
stepny
Step.com | New York, NY | ONSITE | [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

Step.com is a new salary discovery platform lets engineers and product
managers find out what companies would pay them. The platform is anonymous,
and Step members receive personalized compensation estimates based on their
anonymized profile data and companies' hiring criteria.

We're currently in beta and looking to bring on a software engineer to help us
with the architecture of our systems, coding the backend, building out the
dashboard, working on our algorithms, and more. Ideal candidates have a
computer science degree from a top school and/or have worked as an engineer at
a startup at scale. We currently use Java, Javascript, Bootstrap, Zrender,
MySQL and Elastic Search, but we're open to all languages and skills.

For an example of what we're trying to accomplish, read our analysis on tech
salaries across engineering levels at some the major tech companies:
[https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-
linke...](https://blog.step.com/2016/06/16/more-salaries-twitter-linkedin/)

To get in touch, email jennifer@step.com. Keywords: Ruby, Rails, Python,
Node.js, React, Spring, PostgreSQL, Frontend, Backend, Fullstack, NYC,
Engineer [http://www.step.com](http://www.step.com)

~~~
softawre
You're a salary discovery platform that chose not to post the salary range of
the job(s) you're offering?

------
poooogles
Infectious Media | London, England | Onsite, EU Only | Many!

We are a young, vibrant and award winning company specialising in programmatic
advertising. Founded in 2008 at the inception of programmatic, we were one of
the first practitioners globally and a pioneer in Europe. Today, we run global
programmatic campaigns for leading advertisers from our offices in London and
Chicago. On any given day we have campaigns live in over 30 countries. Each
month we process more than 500 billion ad decisions and terabytes of data.
Unlike most agencies we have built our own RTB infrastructure from the ground
up, to suit our way of working.

Our RTB infrastructure at a core is written in Go, with supporting services
using Ruby, Python and whatever fits. Our infrastructure is powered by a
mixture of GCP/Mesos and Marathon supported by an internally written ETL
scheduler which you will help develop and maintain. Some of the other
technologies we use include Kafka/Rails/Docker/Redis/Clojure/HBase and much
more.

We're hiring for Data Analysts, Data Engineers and DevOps/SRE people.
[http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-
us/](http://www.infectiousmedia.com/about-us/work-for-us/)

Benefits: Company bonuses, options scheme, flexitime, 25 days + public
holidays, pension, cycle to work, health cash back, food and more.

Contact: sam.pegler at infectiousmedia.com

------
jasondelta
www.phasefour.io | Electrical Engineer | Full-time | Los Angeles | ONSITE

Who we are Phase Four is a space technology startup developing next-generation
plasma propulsion technologies to advance space missions through unprecedented
innovation and cost effectiveness. We are venture-backed and currently under
contract with DARPA to deliver spaceflight hardware in 2016.

Who we’re looking for A talented electrical engineer with a diverse skill set,
ideally with experience in power electronics and RF circuit design. The job
will include everything from high level board design, production, testing and
iterating, to fundamental spacecraft hardware layout and manufacturing. We're
only seven people currently, so the EE will work closely with everyone on many
aspects of the project. Help us further enable the development and exploration
of space.

Qualifications Design, assembly, and qualification of surface mount/solid
state DC-to-RF circuits (MOSFETs) Rapid turnaround and iteration on prototype
circuits, from design through laboratory testing Mastery of PCB layout and
assembly techniques Entrepreneurial mindset and desire to work in a hands-on,
intense, and dynamic work environment

To apply Email us a resume and a cover letter with a description of relevant
electrical engineering design projects to careers@phasefour.io

NOTE: Must be a US citizen or permanent US resident (green card holder) to
apply, since we work with export controlled technology (ITAR).

------
SCM
Execution Developer | Stevens Capital Management LP | Radnor, PA | ONSITE |
www.scm-lp.com

Stevens Capital Management LP (“SCM”) is a registered investment adviser that
manages a multi-billion dollar hedge fund that has been in business for 25+
years. SCM specializes in the rigorous development and disciplined
implementation of empirically based quantitative trading strategies. Our
highly productive team works in a fast-paced collegial environment, utilizing
extensive data sets, technology and the scientific method to devise and employ
trading strategies throughout the world’s most liquid financial markets.

Execution Developer

We're seeking highly driven, production-oriented developers who possess strong
technical skills and the ability to work in a fast-paced collaborative
environment.

Primary Responsibilities • Develop and support multi-threaded applications
with a strong emphasis on high performance. • Optimize our multi-faceted low
latency global trade execution platform using network and systems programming.
• Create tools to process, store and analyze quote and order data. • Work
closely with our quantitative research analysts, engineers and other groups to
provide software solutions.

Requirements • A minimum of three years professional-level C++ programming
experience in a Linux environment. • A Computer Science or Mathematics degree.
• Outstanding problem solving skills. • Knowledge of shell scripts and other
languages including Java, Python or Perl is a plus.

------
netpollywog
Acadia Micro - Solar/Renewable Energy Startup | Boston MA | Full-stack
Developers, DevOps Engineers, Front-end Developers/Designers | On-site - Full-
time | $80k-$130k+ DOE

We are building a platform to help the pioneers of distributed energy
generation replace fossil fuels with renewables. We need smart, motivated, and
experienced developers and engineers willing to rethink the utility industry
and scale our performance monitoring, high-volume billing procedures, and
state-by-state regulatory compliance framework. We serve businesses,
municipalities, schools, energy co-ops, hospitals, and solar/hydro/wind
installation developers who want to bring on board customers to share in the
benefits of renewable energy without the need for a large up-front investment.
Our market opportunity is strong in the US and extends worldwide.

Currently our stack includes Rails, mySQL and Angular on AWS at a mature MVP
stage, but we are looking for engineers with experience in any technology that
will help us deliver amazing real-time data analysis and flexibility as we
scale out to meet ever-growing demand. We are huge proponents of open-source
software and seek to create a diverse, inclusive environment where everyone
can exercise their initiative and creativity.

Our office is in Back Bay, Boston, and we are looking for folks who can work
on-site at least a few days a week. We offer competitive compensation and
Health, Dental and 401K benefits.

Contact: sbeam@acadiamicro.com please put "[HN]" in the subject

------
njay
Hipmunk | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE

Looking for Android, iOS, DevOps, and machine learning engineers.

[http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs](http://www.hipmunk.com/jobs)

Travel is a huge industry and we're shaking it up. We consistently lead the
pack in every measure of customer love (net promoter scores, app store
ratings, etc) because delightful customer experiences in travel are why we
exist. We value the same high standards in our code and people. We value
learning and growth (and not having bored people) and invest regular time in
doing so. For example, every other Friday is open time for you to spend time
becoming a better engineer. Our stack is built on PostgreSQL, Redis, Python,
nginx, HBase, Coffeescript, React/Redux, es6, Swift, and a few more things.
Steve, our cofounder, built Reddit with many of those and they've proven solid
throughout the years.

We hire diverse, well-rounded, communicative people we can envision being
friends with and trusting. Our projects tend to be 1-2 engineers max so trust
and accountability is required for us to work. Also helps us keep processes &
overhead low. We appreciate that we've built a reasonably-sized, high-powered
team so far (55 employees incl. 30 engineers) and are always striving to be
the best place to work for them. We're looking for folks that love all of the
above and will help us keep our standards high. You can go to
www.hipmunk.com/jobs if you're interested!

~~~
newjobseeker
I applied last month and never got a response, a courtesy email would have
been appreciated.

------
spicerex
Spiceworks | Austin | Full time | Onsite with relocation assistance available

Spiceworks helps millions of IT pros do their jobs with free tools and connect
through our online community. Come help us transform IT. We are looking for
the following:

\- Site Reliability/Dev Ops Engineer

\- Software Engineers (front-end or full-stack)

We have an awesome culture with full benefits, an onsite gym, free drinks &
snacks (with breakfast tacos on Monday and bagels on Friday), a weekly
development lunch-n-learn and more. We're also ranked as one of the best
places to work by Fortune ([http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-
technology/](http://fortune.com/best-medium-workplaces-in-technology/)),
Glassdoor ([http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-
to-...](http://www.glassdoor.com/Best-Small-and-Medium-Companies-to-Work-For-
LST_KQ0,43.htm)) and have been ranked at a top work place by the Austin
American-Statesman six years running
([http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/comp...](http://www.topworkplaces.com/frontend.php/regional-
list/company/statesman/spiceworks)).

Find out more about Spiceworks and see the current openings at
[http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs](http://www.spiceworks.com/jobs)

~~~
austin714714
I'd avoid. They just laid off 12% of their workforce. I guess that huge
building on 360 had to be paid for somehow.

------
luminousbit
Chargify | [https://www.chargify.com](https://www.chargify.com) | REMOTE |
Full time Product Manager

We pride ourselves on our core values:
[http://chargify.fish](http://chargify.fish) and hope to find a candidate that
demonstrates these core values in their professional and personal life.

Chargify’s mission is to simplify the complexities of running a subscription
business that collects recurring revenue. Our product handles customer
signups, subscription management, billing and retention so companies can focus
on what is important - growing their business.

Chargify is 5 years old, profitable, and growing every month. We have an open,
amiable CEO who engages customers on a daily basis, a CTO with a clear vision
of the company's path forward, a stable of seasoned entrepreneurs as backers
and advisors, and a close-knit team of remote workers that make Chargify
better every day.

Position: Product Manager

We're looking for someone who shares our passion for our product and who will
find ways to help our merchants succeed. We want to find someone whose
communication skills and whose empathy in interacting with our customers match
their technical skills.

To apply: [http://chargify.applytojob.com/apply/kU256g/Product-
Manager](http://chargify.applytojob.com/apply/kU256g/Product-Manager)

~~~
lalchetian
Link says there are no jobs found.Was that very quick or there's some problem
with it?

------
curbside
Take a stab at our little challenge and ensure your CV gets reviewed by our
team: curl
[http://challenge.shopcurbside.com](http://challenge.shopcurbside.com)
Curbside is enabling a new way to shop, built for the era of instant mobile
commerce. The Curbside app makes it easy to find, buy and pickup products at
nearby stores. Curbside searches realtime local inventory across retailers and
uses location-based technologies to alert stores when a customer is arriving
for a pickup. Curbside helps consumers quickly get what they need and helps
retailers better serve their increasingly mobile centric customers. The
Curbside Merchant Console enables alerts to staff as customers arrive to pick
up orders and also manages online order workflow.

Curbside’s investors include Sutter Hill Ventures, Index Ventures, Jerry
Yang’s AME Cloud Ventures, Qualcomm Ventures, Eric Schmidt’s Innovation
Endeavors, O’Reilly AlphaTech Ventures, Gil Elbaz & David Waxman’s TenOneTen
and Chicago Ventures.

Tech Stack: Clojure, Python, Javascript, iOS, Android, Elasticsearch

Problem space: mobile commerce, big data, search, machine learning, reverse
engineering, distributed systems, location services, user experience.

[http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs](http://www.shopcurbside.com/jobs) • Palo
Alto, Ca. • Relocation Available • Sorry at this time we cannot sponsor NEW
H-1B’s, but we can transfer existing visa’s and sponsor new E3’s, TN’s, and
O-1’s.

~~~
emilburzo
Loved the challenge, too bad it's only onsite

------
amund
Zedge | Trondheim, Norway and New York City, NY| Full Time/Onsite

Zedge (NYSE Market: ZDGE) is a content platform, and global leader in
smartphone personalization, with more than 200 million app installs and 30
million monthly active users.

We are looking for: Android Developers - [http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-
playground#senior-android-dev...](http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-
playground#senior-android-developer) Backend Developers -
[http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground#senior-ios-
develop...](http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground#senior-ios-developers)
Data Scientists - [http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground#senior-ios-
develop...](http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground#senior-ios-developers)
iOS Developers - [http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground#senior-ios-
develop...](http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground#senior-ios-developers)

More positions at: [http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-
playground](http://corp.zedge.net/join-our-playground) (Our Early Tech Blog:
[http://corp.zedge.net/developers-blog](http://corp.zedge.net/developers-
blog))

------
carlosaguayo
Appian | ONSITE | Full Time | Reston, VA

Senior Software Engineer

You will help us build our award-winning PaaS product that enables business
people to build cloud and mobile enterprise applications with flexible, visual
models instead of custom code. Appian discovers and unites enterprise data,
connects users through social and collaborative engagement in the context of
business data, and provides the leading suite of business process technology
to enable rapid application development and optimization in every industry.

Contact: carlos.aguayo@appian.com

------
DiegoSM
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site | Full Stack Software Engineer

As a Full Stack Software Engineer at Tenfold you will build out the real-time
applications to power the world's first artificial intelligence for sales. You
will be setting up and maintaining our cloud-based software.

Tenfold is an engineering-driven organization that values developers who are
eager to move quickly and ship code. On the back-end team, you will work with
our extremely talented API/Systems developers to rapidly iterate on new
features, fix bugs, and refactor systems for scale. We log millions of phone
calls through our system every month, growing 20% per month, which has
challenged our team to constantly be adapting our existing and new features
for scale.

Our team is extremely close-knit and we all love working together. If the idea
of building large-scale back-end systems that support millions of users
appeals to you, please apply!

THE DAY TO DAY

\- Design and implement REST-based micro-services in Node.js \- Play a
critical role in all architecture, code, testing, and deployment decisions \-
Ensure systems/features are adequately prepared for scale \- Write automated
tests for all services \- Experiment with new tools and plugins that can
improve development speed, streamline testing procedures, and increase uptime

Apply:
[https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/313380](https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/313380)
Contact: diego@tenfold.com

------
dangirsh
Kitty Hawk | [http://kittyhawk.aero](http://kittyhawk.aero) | Mountain View,
CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Kitty Hawk is a Silicon Valley technology company dedicated to moving people
more quickly and efficiently through personal flight. Our engineers,
scientists, hackers, and creatives have invented and innovated technical and
regulatory solutions for self driving cars, human powered helicopters,
revolutionary wind power vehicles, and other world record-setting aviation
achievements. We break stuff, in a good way, because we're here to get things
done and help humanity push forward. Join us, let's have some fun.

As a member of Kitty Hawk’s R&D team, you will work on making our software
systems reliable enough for flight and nimble enough for fast-paced
prototyping efforts. We design, build, test and fly in rapid iteration, so
you’ll be energetic, adaptable and a fast learner who can make sound
engineering judgments with limited information. You will be responsible for
finding ways to break (and fix) our software, and for making it build and
deploy as fast and seamlessly as possible.

Find more information here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/kittyhawk.aero/8fc0c0bc-c275-4ee8-a1eb...](https://jobs.lever.co/kittyhawk.aero/8fc0c0bc-c275-4ee8-a1eb-3cd7c6f810ba?lever-
source=HackerNews)

------
myleshenderson
Videa | Atlanta, GA | Multiple Positions | full time, ONSITE

We're a startup getting ready to release a platform to buy and sell broadcast
television advertising. We are an early stage start up with in the Cox Media
Group family of businesses, located in Atlanta that whose goal is to rapidly
bring a series of products, services and new technology to the traditional TV
media marketplace. The company was started late in 2013 and is rapidly
expanding its efforts to provide improved operating efficiencies in several
key areas of local broadcast and traditional TV media sales. We are in the
process of building a core team of professionals who will collaborate closely
to build both an amazing product as well as an amazing culture. The core team
of professionals we select will make up the foundation of our organization.

We're hiring for C# developers at all levels, SQL developers, project
managers, build and release engineers, and have openings within tech ops.

Our offices are in Buckhead, convenient to MARTA.

See all open positions:
[https://jobs.coxmediagroup.com](https://jobs.coxmediagroup.com) Learn more
about Videa: [http://www.videa.tv/](http://www.videa.tv/) Glassdoor:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Videa-
Reviews-E884097.htm](https://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Videa-
Reviews-E884097.htm)

Get in touch via myles.henderson@videa.tv.

------
lobster_johnson
Transparensee (Manhattan, New York City). ONSITE.
[https://transparensee.com/](https://transparensee.com/).

\--

We are looking for a highly skilled front-end developer (React, ES6,
mobile/desktop) with a keen visual sense to work on our search platform. Must
have experience putting together fluid, user-friendly, cross-browser UIs. We
require demos/screenshots/videos of UI work. Must be highly proficient in
JavaScript, HTML, CSS/SCSS. Should be familiar with React, ES6 and modern
single-page application development.

We're a small but profitable company which has never taken venture funding. We
make a search platform product that simplifies adding powerful search
functionality to existing structured data. We can handle large volumes of
rapidly changing structured, semi-structured, and free text data. Our mission
is to help data owners maximize the value of their data by improving the ease
of information access and insight.

Tech stack: JavaScript/ES6, React, backend includes Node.js, Go, Ruby, some
Java.

Competitive salary, generous health benefits (medical, dental, vision), 401k,
flexible vacation policy/work hours/work-from-home days.

\--

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121574/front-end-developer-
rea...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121574/front-end-developer-react-
es6-desktop-mobile-transparensee)

------
kitcar
Unyte Health Inc Industry: Gaming, Health & Wellness Location: Toronto,
Ontario, Canada (Onsite or Remote in special cases)

We are a "meditation technology" company. We were one of the first companies
to produce Biofeedback hardware and software for consumers (see
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_to_Wild_Divine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journey_to_Wild_Divine)
). We're currently revamping both our hardware and software library, and are
looking to bring on an experienced Unity 3D Developer to lead software
efforts. Both contract or full-time are options. Remote is a possibility if
you are a resident of Ontario.

Experience optimizing Unity 3D games to run well across mobile platforms is a
must - as we're a small team, "jack of all trades" (optimizing 3D models and
other art assets, etc...) is great. Finally, if you're interested in Virtual
Reality development we've got some interesting stuff in the pipeline there as
well.

We've got a really cool office space walking distance from the U of T campus
and both subway lines (Spadina + Bloor). Full kitchen, freshly ground coffee,
flexible work hours, etc...

Contact: careers at unyte.com or reach out to me directly via my HN profile -
What to send with your application: 1-2 paragraphs about any relevant
experience, links to project samples (i.e. public repos, open source projects
you've contributed to or stack overflow profile), and also what attracts you
to the role.

------
truvaluelabs
TruValue Labs is an awesome growing fintech start-up leveraging advances in
natural language processing, cognitive computing, and machine learning to
provide actionable insights. Our products analyze big data in real-time,
providing analytics from sustainability and Environmental, Social, and
Corporate Governance (ESG) issues at the speed of current events – an
essential tool for successful business and investment decision-making.

We are looking to hire for both frontend and backend roles. We are also
looking for Data Engineers and Machine Learning Specialists.

We have a great team, great benefits and early stage stock options! Apply via
the links below. All resumes come directly to me. Thank you!

Jennifer

Location: San Francisco Will sponsor Visas. Relocation assistance available.

Frontend Developer:[http://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/72f6528b870a-frontend-
softw...](http://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/72f6528b870a-frontend-software-
developer)

Backend Developer: [http://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/e3ab0b6e9bc1-backend-
softwa...](http://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/e3ab0b6e9bc1-backend-software-
developer)

All other positions: [http://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/85e88fd1c6e1-general-
applic...](http://truvalue-labs.breezy.hr/p/85e88fd1c6e1-general-application)

------
amyngu
Cisco Meraki | San Francisco & London | Full-Time ONSITE

Meraki is disrupting the world of traditional networking by bringing it to the
cloud. Our mission is to make networking simple with ease of management
through our web app called Dashboard, whether you have one local site or 500
worldwide. We make enterprise switches, firewalls, wireless access points, and
now phones!

Engineering at Cisco Meraki has the best of both worlds - job stability and
benefits of a leading enterprise, but the Meraki magic of remaining like a SF
startup in structure and culture. Meraki Engineers hack the full stack. You
own your projects from start to finish and you have a lot of say in what
project to tackle next! We're hiring across all teams:

    
    
       * Senior Site Reliability Engineer: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#46708
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Full Stack Web: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#48453
    
       * Software Engineer, Security: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#46250
    
       * Software Engineer, Full Stack: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#132196
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Networked Systems: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#194290
    
       * Senior Software Engineer, Platform: https://meraki.cisco.com/jobs#50444
    
    

... and many more positions! Please apply directly on our website, thanks.

------
tome
Haskell, compiler/FPGA/GPU engineer | Cambridge UK | ONSITE/INTERNS/VISA

Myrtle is currently working as part of the UK government’s autonomous vehicles
program and we are looking to hire more Haskell developers to join our
expanding team. You will be working directly on our technology that translates
high-level signal processing code into efficient hardware designs. Applicants
should have a deep understanding of Haskell, modern compiler technology and
should be familiar with git and CI based development. We are targeting GPU and
FPGA backends so experience with either of these would be advantageous
although we’re happy to consider strong developers without direct experience
of these two areas. Similarly, a familiarity with an HDL, such as VHDL or
Verilog, would be viewed positively but is not essential.

Applicants should send a resume and covering email, stating your suitability
for this role, to jobs@myrtlesoftware.com

Myrtle is a software company based in Cambridge UK with a long history of
working at the forefront of computer graphics and compiler technology. We are
best known for having helped produce computer generated images for over twenty
major Hollywood movies including the Transformers franchise. Myrtle’s clients
have included NYSE and NASDAQ listed companies in LA, Vancouver and London.

Closing date for applications 5pm, 27th August 2016

[https://www.myrtlesoftware.com/vacancies/](https://www.myrtlesoftware.com/vacancies/)

------
hpc
OptionMetrics | New York, NY | ONSITE | Fulltime

OptionMetrics began 15 years ago with the goal of becoming the world's most
trusted provider of financial information and research derived from the option
markets. Today, our data and analytic models are used within over 250
investment banks, hedge funds, and academic institutions worldwide.

Here at OptionMetrics, you'll work alongside a team of exceptionally creative
and intelligent developers and quants, collaborating daily to brainstorm and
implement our next generation of data and analytic information products. We're
small, agile, casual (no suits -- shoes optional), and passionate about our
mission and the projects we create. And, since we are self-funded and
profitable (no VC's!), we can afford to take the long view, emphasizing
quality over expediency in all we do. As a member of our development team, you
will have true ownership over your projects from beginning to end, with an
emphasis on accountability over micromanagement.

We are currently looking for a junior - mid level software engineer to help
rebuild our entire technology stack. You will have the opportunity to work
with large data (billions of rows of data), build out a new web application,
and have a say in the technology/design choices. We prefer someone with a Java
background.

Please send your resume to Hubert at hchen@optionmetrics.com if you are
interested.

------
mkonecny
Lucova Inc. | Toronto | Backend Developer | Full Time | Onsite

[https://www.lucova.com/](https://www.lucova.com/)

> Lucova Inc. is an emerging technology company headquartered in downtown
> Toronto with a North American presence. We bring technology, data and people
> together to enhance the human touch-points in the world of offline commerce
> - think IoT for physical stores. Our tools help brands realize their
> customer experience aspirations by turning customers’ smartphones into
> intelligent Bluetooth sensors that interact with the in-store point-of-sale
> infrastructure - informing staff of their customer’s presence on arrival,
> enabling hands free payments and generating opportunities for brand moments.

We're a Ruby + Java based company with a small group of developers looking to
add an additional backend developer to our core. Our culture is great and you
get that startup feel while working with experienced developers. We are
looking for someone who is passionate about solving problems and loves to get
their hands dirty at every opportunity (if you full-stack then it's a major
bonus). We are located near Adelaide and Spadina. Our dev team is small enough
that you have the opportunity to have a major impact.

Apply at [https://www.lucova.com/careers](https://www.lucova.com/careers)

------
kevinbuckley
Next Century Corporation|www.nextcentury.com|Full-time|Onsite @ Annapolis
Junction, MD| Software Developer

Greetings curious Software Engineer. My name is Kevin Buckley, I’m the Talent
Acquisition Specialist over here at Next Century Corporation.

Thank you for your interest in Next Century and in our available and open
position.

The primary responsibility for this role would be for the design,
implementation, integration and customization of various data-driven web
applications to provide rapid insight to end users and decision makers. You
would be utilizing front end development using Angular.JS, jQuery, and
Bootstrap while still utilizing backend development utilizing Java, Spring,
and JavaScript.

Perhaps you’re more of a Front End Developer instead of a Full Stack
Developer. Have no fear; we have several opportunities for individuals with
your caliber.

A bit about who we are-

We were founded as a direct result of the 9/11 attacks and provide solutions
that integrate situational awareness, at a glance analysis, decision support,
collaboration, and other core capabilities utilizing our expertise in data
visualization, user interface design, GIS, image exploitation, and mobile
computing.

Who We Are Seeking •At Next Century, we are committed to growing our team of
high performers to accomplish our mission of saving lives and protecting our
country. •We are not a body shop; we avoid staff augmentation, and we are
totally committed to excellence in all that we do. •Joining our team is not
just a position, but a journey with a team of world class software engineers
who share a passion for using their skills and experience to make a
difference. •We are seeking those that hold these traits and beliefs: o
Passionate about protecting our country and saving lives. o Aware of the
concept of a high-performance organization and is committed to achieving them.
o Engineers that desire to work closely with end users to identify the most
critical information. o Demonstrated passion for learning and curiosity of the
world.

Common Technology- Java, Swing, Unit testing, OpenGL, Spring, Groovy, Maven,
Hudson/Jenkins, GIS applications, NoSQL, Mongo DB, and AngularJS

Required education: * Bachelor's You must be eligible and willing to obtain a
security clearance.

------
wyng
Full-stack Developer (Django/Python) | The Advisory Board | REMOTE (or onsite
in DC/Chicago/Austin), but must be eligible to work in US | Full-time

The Advisory Board's mission is to make health care better, education smarter,
and our communities stronger.

We're looking for two full-stack engineers to join our growing Education
Advisory Board (EAB) dev team - this division of The Advisory Board builds
data-driven technology products that help colleges and universities around the
country improve performance and outcomes for students. Most of the team sits
in our DC headquarters, but we're equally happy to fill the positions remotely
(or at another one of our offices, such as DC or Austin).

Django/Python background is important and Angular would be very helpful.

For more details and to APPLY: [http://bit.ly/2agTD9m](http://bit.ly/2agTD9m)

CULTURE/MISSION:
[https://www.advisoryboardcompany.com/about/mission](https://www.advisoryboardcompany.com/about/mission)

DIVERSITY/INCLUSION:
[https://www.advisoryboardcompany.com/careers/diversity](https://www.advisoryboardcompany.com/careers/diversity)

Questions? Shoot us a message at careers (at) advisory (dot) com

Keywords: Python, Django, AWS, DevOps, HTML, HTML5, CSS, JavaScript, UI, AJAX,
REST

------
jeffdiclemente
MathWorks ([http://www.mathworks.com](http://www.mathworks.com)) | Natick, MA
(Boston Metro) | Senior C++ Software Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We’re a small, highly collaborative team at the MathWorks working on building
C++ micro services. Our work combines the speed and efficiency of C++ with the
design principles of service oriented architecture to create a pluggable
framework. We actively contribute and engage in the open source community
through our involvement with CppMicroServices
([http://cppmicroservices.org/](http://cppmicroservices.org/) ). I personally
enjoy the opportunity to work in the open source community while also
operating in a large company.

We’re searching for a self-motivated, curious and collaborative Senior C++
Software Engineer to enhance our team.

The interview process begins with a couple phone calls followed by an on-site
interview which includes a presentation and interviews with multiple team
members.

More information about the position can be found here:
[http://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/15732-se...](http://www.mathworks.com/company/jobs/opportunities/15732-senior-
c-software-engineer?keywords=15732&country\[\]=US&).

If you are interested please apply through this link.

Feel free to ping me at Jeff.DiClemente [at] mathworks.com with questions
related to this role.

------
Khay1024
Fullstack + Front-end Engineers for Flexport in San Francisco

Want to build software that connects people? Here at Flexport, our mission is
to fix the user experience in Global Trade. To do so, we need a mix of
brilliant technologists and logistics experts interested in solving challenges
that come up with reshaping a trillion dollar industry. To keep up with our
explosive growth and international expansion, we’re looking to grow the team
by ~2-3 engineers per month in our San Francisco Headquarters.

Check us out if you: -Want to be part of a close-knit engineering team that
releases new code every day -Take a product-first approach to building
software; -Care about the real world functionality of your programming;
-Desire to build scalable programs that standardize information flow and
increase operational capacity; -Have amazing coding skills and CS
fundamentals; and -Know modern javascript frameworks.

Our stack: Our continuous releases are integrated with Travis and Github. On
the frontend, we use React for the views,organize the data flow with Flux
architecture,and test our application with Jest. On the backend, we're a Rails
shop riding on AWS and Postgres RDS.

Want to learn more? Email Kristen@Flexport.com or check out our AngelList at
[https://angel.co/flexport/jobs](https://angel.co/flexport/jobs).

------
rvk86
Polymath Ventures | Bogotá, Colombia | Full-stack developer | Full-time |
ONSITE

Come and work for the coolest startup of LatAm! If you're interest please
email me directly at ralph@polymathv.com or see more info at
[http://www.polymathv.com/join-us/7833982/Full-
stack+Develope...](http://www.polymathv.com/join-us/7833982/Full-
stack+Developer/).

——————————————————————

We are looking for a technology expert to join the ranks of the senior staff
at Polymath. Each one of our ventures has large, critical technology
components and we need a technologist to lead the ventures through key
decisions, as well as roll up his/her sleeves to build. Candidates should have
5+ years of experience developing software, a deep appreciation for user
experience, and the ability to build excellent technology teams for the
ventures. Spanish is a plus but not a requirement.

Along with being comfortable handling in various program languages, you should
be excited working never-done-before projects in the startup environment --
being able to have the vision, flexibility, and smarts to create beautiful
software. We like to see our technologists focus on particular ventures but
then transition into supporting other ventures -- creating an incredibly
exciting, entrepreneurial environment in which to work and learn.

------
TechLynz
Whisper is the largest online community where people share real thoughts and
feelings, without identities. Check out the article that fast company wrote
about us! [http://www.fastcompany.com/3058148/startup-
report/whispers-m...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3058148/startup-
report/whispers-master-of-content-moderation-is-a-machine)

Located in Venice, CA we are looking to hire some talented engineers to join
our company. Please send resumes to Lyndsey@whisper.sh

We are currently hiring: Senior Full Stack
Engineer-[https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/495ff437-469d-43cd-
ae3a-d1c1aa...](https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/495ff437-469d-43cd-
ae3a-d1c1aaa53231)

Junior and Senior Data
Scientist-[https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/7bc48fe6-395c-4101-ba0a-8cf45c...](https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/7bc48fe6-395c-4101-ba0a-8cf45c0d1624)
BI Developer/Data
Scientist-[https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/dee844e6-59f6-4638-a3ca-1a756d...](https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/dee844e6-59f6-4638-a3ca-1a756d6cac09)
Product Manager,
Mobile-[https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/306352d2-f0c4-457d-8d26-692a85...](https://jobs.lever.co/whisper/306352d2-f0c4-457d-8d26-692a8567c22d)

Also hiring a QA Lead, Senior Android Developer, iOS engineer, campaign
manager, director of communications,

------
nsamuell
Pathgather - [http://pathgather.com](http://pathgather.com) \- ONSITE - New
York, NY (NYC)

At Pathgather, we believe that learning matters and that modern companies
can't afford to provide the same tired, low-quality experiences they've been
using for the last few decades. Our enterprise learning platform is used by
some of the largest companies in the world like Qualcomm, Walmart, and Twitter
to help their employees find great learning content from any source, share
knowledge with their peers, and track their progress towards career goals -
and we've wrapped it all up into an experience that employees actually love to
use.

We're growing in a big way and are looking for experienced engineers to join
our team to help make enterprise learning better. Our "stack" is React + React
Native + Relay + GraphQL + Roda + Sequel + Postgres + etc.

* BACKEND ENGINEER (Ruby), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/e700098b-b552-4b10-a5a5-e0e1e49a4154?lever-source=hn)

* FRONTEND ENGINEER (React), $100-130k, 0.1-0.5%, [https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ed...](https://jobs.lever.co/pathgather/8a543314-5444-468c-85ce-3ede0320f0af?lever-source=hn)

If you're interested, contact neville@pathgather.com, talk to us on AngelList,
leave a comment here... etc.

------
dzmitrymaroz
___Mainsoft.by_ __has available senior-lever iOS and Android developers for
short /long term projects. Locations: Los Angeles, CA (Sales, Administrative);
Minsk, Belarus (Development).

Ready to start ASAP. Please check out our case studies @ www.mainsoft.by We
provide extensive business automation and programming services and solutions
for most popular platforms and domains.

Technologies: Mobile (iOS, Android, Windows Phone), Java, JavaScript, PHP.
Team: 50+ high-skilled developers (CVs on demand)

------
asti
Advanced Simulation Technology, inc. (ASTi) | Herndon/Reston, VA | Multiple
Positions | ONSITE

We’re a small company building innovative products in the simulation and
training industry. One of our newest products is SERA
([http://seraatc.com](http://seraatc.com)), the Simulated Environment for
Realistic ATC. SERA helps airline pilots learn to communicate by simulating
the entire air traffic control environment, including artificial intelligence
for aircraft and controllers, speech recognition on pilot speech, and text-to-
speech radio chatter.

ASTi has been around for about 25 years. We’ve been very successful in our
niche (audio and communications), but we’re beginning to grow in adjacent
areas and need your help! On-site, full-time engineering positions available
for those interested in software, web, cloud and speech technology.

Stack: C/C++/C#, Go(golang), Python, Angular, Node.JS, AWS, Docker, RethinkDB,
SIP, WebRTC, RaspberryPi

Check out this page for more information on ASTi, our unique work environment,
and the full job descriptions: [https://www.asti-
usa.com/jobs/index.html](https://www.asti-usa.com/jobs/index.html). A few
other reasons to consider ASTi: excellent compensation, profit-sharing, start
at 4 weeks vacation (growing to 6 weeks over time), company-paid retirement
plan, and we were included in Washingtonian Magazine’s "50 Great Places to
Work" in 2015.

Get in touch via jobs@asti-usa.com. Thanks!

------
DoubleMapInc
Front-End Developer Needed at Emerging Tech Company!

Description: Are you passionate about making intuitive yet powerful software?
Do you want to play a big role in bringing new designs and ideas to users?
Come join the company that's modernizing transit! DoubleMap is looking for a
front-end developer who can take on the responsibility of creating the
interfaces for DoubleMap's products, including web apps and mobile apps. This
position will report to the CTO and be responsible for working with back-end
engineers to create easy-to-use interfaces for features across our platform.
The ideal candidate should be comfortable diving into unfamiliar things and
take a proactive role in championing design and technology ideas. As part of a
small team, you will get the chance to gain insight and experience working
with many different roles as well as major influence on the future of our
product and company.

Compensation: $55-65,000 annual, matching IRA, medical insurance, dental
insurance, bonus plan

Education Requirements: BS in Computer Science, or related major

Professional Requirements: 2-3 years of professional experience, along with
submission of a portfolio link and/or URL’s of projects

Required Skills: HTML5 Responsive design CSS jQuery Angular.js Linux command-
line usage Ability to thrive in a self-directed environment Use a mix of
different programming languages and tools Familiarity with modern front-end
ecosystems Preferred Skills: Python PHP React.js SQL (specifically PostgreSQL)

Email megan@doublemap.com to apply!

------
jjfine
Data Scientist | Intent Media | New York City (Soho), Onsite

Intent Media is upending the e-commerce business model by using electronic
market design and machine learning to enable the world’s leading online travel
companies to publish competitive ads to users in the comparison-shopping
portion of their purchase path. To create this opportunity, we manage a
complex large-scale two-sided market mediated by a multi-item auction.

As a key member of our Data Science team, you will use your quantitative
expertise to identify new areas of research and optimization, and then see
those ideas through to production. Data Science is a fundamental contributor
to Intent Media’s success - your work will have a direct and tangible impact
on the business.

Qualifications

\- PhD preferred in a quantitative discipline such as Operations Research,
Statistics, Applied Math, Computer Science, or related

\- Significant industry experience in some or all of: econometric / time-
series models, regression, optimization mathematics, auction theory

\- Experience coaching and mentoring team members

\- Some experience writing production software in a language like Java, Ruby,
Clojure, Scala, Python, or C++

\- Some experience working in an agile, collaborative environment

Apply at
[http://intentmedia.com/jobs/?gh_jid=238167&gh_src=kyrd36](http://intentmedia.com/jobs/?gh_jid=238167&gh_src=kyrd36)

------
eiphany06
Slice | [http://careers.slice.com/featured-
jobs/](http://careers.slice.com/featured-jobs/) | San Mateo | FULL-TIME| VISA

Slice was founded by Stanford Graduate School of Business entrepreneurs who
have built, sold, and taken companies, including FiberTower, SQL Financials,
and Clarus, public. Funded by A-list investors, including Eric Schmidt's
Innovation Endeavors, DCM, and Lightspeed Venture Partners. Slice has
attracted top talent, is building the most powerful e-commerce data set in the
world, and we are JUST getting started. We are hiring world-class senior
software engineers, sales, technical leads, data analysts, and machine
learning engineers. You will be surrounded by an elite team of seasoned
entrepreneurs who foster an environment of innovation, creativity, and
learning. You will play an instrumental role in product development,
subsequent iterations, and launches, an opportunity not found in larger
corporations. Slice provides the opportunity to network with and be mentored
in a small 1:1 setting by industry veterans and investors in the the heart of
Silicon Valley, and we are rapidly expanding our team in 2016. Come join us!

Website: [http://careers.slice.com/](http://careers.slice.com/)

Company video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oY8OKR85KMk)

Resumes/websites/portfolios to sean+resumes [AT] slice.com and CC hannahft
[AT] stanfordalumni.org.

------
danjwilson
Unmade - [https://www.unmade.com](https://www.unmade.com) | London, UK | Full-
time, ONSITE

Unmade is building a vertically-integrated customisation platform for the
fashion industry. We’ve created the software to create unique manufacturing as
a scaleable service. This allows customers to get involved in the design
process, see a photo-realistic preview of their garment, and have it knitted
on one of our in-house industrial knitting machines. We're now partnering with
bigger brands to take these tools to a global scale and are working to
integrate our technology in a range of websites and factories throughout the
world.

All of our backend code is written in Python, from our Django-based websites,
through to our knitting machine compiler. We practice continuous deployment,
using Docker on AWS.

We're looking for a Senior Python developer to help us out across our full
product range. Prior knowledge of knitting is not required!

Background about the business:

New York Times: [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-u...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/01/fashion/fashion-
knitwear-u..).

Knitting Industry: [http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m...](http://www.knittingindustry.com/unmade-studio-its-
knitwear-m..).

Email dan@unmade.com with a CV and GitHub profile if you're interested!

------
Darinspired
C3 IoT ([https://www.c3iot.com](https://www.c3iot.com)) | Redwood City, CA |
Full-time Onsite | Visa OK

Buzzwords: PaaS, Industry 4.0, Industrial IoT, Big data & predictive
analytics, Machine Learning, Data Science, Elastic computing

Tech: Java, Scala, Cassandra, Spark, Postgres, Javascript React.js, AWS,
Mozilla Rhino, RoR

C3 IoT is building an end-to-end PaaS solution for the enterprise IoT. Only
25% of companies today have an analytics strategy for their IoT data, yet most
companies know that they need one to stay competitive. C3’s AWS-based platform
allows large enterprise companies to rapidly deploy powerful machine learning
applications in near real-time to derive operational insights from petabytes
of IoT and disparate data.

Tom Siebel founded C3 to tackle the impending market shift in smart devices
and real-time data. By combining unique data processing methods with machine
learning at petabyte scale, C3 enables the enterprise to take action on
smarter and more timely insights (like diagnosing a heart attack before it
happens or enabling PG&E to reduce their energy waste).

We're looking for great people in Data Science, Machine Learning, Full-stack,
Applications, Release Automation, UI/Frameworks, and Platform engineering.

Please reach out to me at Darin.matuzic@c3iot.com to learn more.

------
EmmEmmTeee
Thread.com (YC S12) | Software Engineer | London, UK | Full-time | Onsite

We're a startup that's using human stylists and machine learning algorithms to
reinvent how shopping works for men (and someday women) who want to dress well
but dislike shopping. In the process we're helping them to feel happier and
more confident about themselves. We're backed by a collection of the top
investors from London and Silicon Valley as well as Y Combinator. After
launching 3 years ago we're already doing $1M+ in monthly sales with over
400,000 men using the service in the UK.

We're a team of 6 full stack engineers with lots of startup experience (the
founders have started and sold 2 companies before), and we're proud of the
effort we've put into building and maintaining a strong engineering culture
since the very first days of Thread. You'll be one of the first technical
hires and get to build and own huge parts of the product, and help us continue
to shape our culture.

Want to learn more? Check out
[https://www.thread.com/jobs](https://www.thread.com/jobs) and you can learn
more about our engineering culture at
[https://www.thread.com/engineering](https://www.thread.com/engineering)

------
revisionzero
WonderKiln | NodeJS/Meteor Backend Developer | Remote

Type: Full-Time/Part-Time

Location: Remote (we are located in Akron, Ohio)

Company Name: WonderKiln

We are a small boutique consultancy, with a entirely remote team, heavily
focused on great experiences (design, code, animations, etc). We take great
pride in our design and development, only working on projects we build from
the ground up handling design, brand, and development.

We are looking for another backend developer who is flexible and willing to
work with an small existing team in a fully remote capacity. The key trait we
are looking for is independence and self-motivation to tackle problems and hit
deadlines. Experience with frontend development and a eye for implementing
designs as per mockups/etc is a huge plus but not mandatory.

We currently work with MeteorJS as our primary framework and while experience
with this is a big benefit, it's easy to pickup so if you don't have much
experience, still feel free to reach out! Generally looking for experience
with NodeJS, MongoDB, Angular/React/Vue, etc.

The goal is to find someone who can jump in as part-time and work on ramping
their hours up from there. We are looking for someone available immediately.
If interested definitely reach out with availability (hours per week), hourly
rate, and past experience!

Contact: austin [at] wonderkiln.com

Looking forward to hearing from some of you!

------
jason_wang
TrueVault (W14) | Redwood City, CA |
[https://www.truevault.com/](https://www.truevault.com/)

TrueVault is building a more secure Web. We're looking for more people to join
our team to help us to move faster. TrueVault currently provides HIPAA
compliant storage API. We are looking to expand and fulfill other compliance
and security requirements to empower developers to focus on their core
business. If you are passionate about security, infrastructure, and hard
problems, we want to talk to you.

We have an active opening for a Business Development Representative
([https://www.truevault.com/careers](https://www.truevault.com/careers))

Team Activities: * exploring new features and ideas * team events, family
days, outings * continuous learning (education/conference budget) * show &
tell events

Perks: * Generous Equipment budget * Fully Covered Medical/Dental/Vision +
Dependents * Commuter + Gym/Health Benefits * Flexible Hours and Unlimited
sick days/vacation days

If you're interested, please apply here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/truevault](https://jobs.lever.co/truevault) and be sure
to mention HN - I'll make sure we get back to you directly.

~~~
jcrawford
Is this a remote capable position? It is not stated in the listing.

------
leegutman
Enigma|[http://enigma.io/|](http://enigma.io/|) New York, NY

The volume of data created by governments and businesses is growing
exponentially. Organizations struggle just to store it all, let alone make
sense of it. Enigma helps organizations and individuals fuse, organize, and
explore data to make smarter decisions.​​ At Enigma, we started from the
realization that there is an enormous quantity of hidden knowledge locked away
in data silos and obscure formats, just waiting to be released. We are
building data discovery and analytics tools that make it simple for
organizations to liberate their own private data, and for the wider community
to explore and build upon Enigma’s own integrated public data platform. We
believe data can reveal tremendous things about the world and that it will
continue to transform it in the years and decades to come. After winning
TechCrunch Disrupt NYC in '13, we have since grown into a Series B Startup,
and we're growing quickly! Currently hiring Software Engineers, Data
Scientists, Designers and more.

Feel free to email me directly: lee.gutman@enigma.io and/or apply
online:[http://enigma.io/careers/](http://enigma.io/careers/)

------
elvisds
Sensara | Bangalore, India | ONSITE | Full Time |
[http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

At Sensara, we make India's best TV Guide and Remote app - Sensy. We use
mobile [1], machine learning [2] and hardware [3] to understand TV deeply,
solve hard experience problems [4] towards a better TV watching experience in
India.

We are computer science geeks - looking for engineers open to working on any
part of the stack - Machine Learning, Audio Processing, Search & Discovery,
Android/iOS, Product/UX. Join the tribe!

Write to us at hello@sensara.tv

[1]
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.sensara.appsense)

[2] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-
kum...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/ad-break-patterns-bharath-kumar-mohan)

[3] [http://www.sensyremote.com/](http://www.sensyremote.com/)

[4] [https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-
remo...](https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/we-just-designed-smarter-remote-ux-
bharath-kumar-mohan)

------
rchiba
Senior Front End Engineer | TINT |
[http://www.tintup.com](http://www.tintup.com) | San Francisco | ONSITE |
$126K - $175K

TINT: A GREAT PLACE TO WORK

We’re looking for Senior Front End Engineers to join our small 30-person team.
We offer competitive equity packages, full medical/dental, and free lunch
everyday, among other benefits.

Over 5,000 brands use TINT to power their content marketing and help us
generate $410k MRR. We are proudly PROFITABLE, not dependent on investor
funding, and have been consistently growing our top line. We aspire to be a
company like Basecamp or Fog Creek Software. We pair everyday, and every
Friday we work on hack projects that we think will push the business forward.
Our current stack is Backbone, Rails, MySQL, and AWS.

We have a uniquely transparent culture, as featured in the Wall Street
Journal: [http://www.wsj.com/articles/emote-control-silicon-valley-
slu...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/emote-control-silicon-valley-slump-has-
millennial-ceos-sharing-feelings-1469035848)

To learn more:
[https://jobs.lever.co/tint/1cb89a39-91a3-47bd-8486-e1dff62c1...](https://jobs.lever.co/tint/1cb89a39-91a3-47bd-8486-e1dff62c1a3c?lever-
source=HN)

------
hariananth
Jobr - San Francisco, CA - Senior Software Engineer (Backend or Fullstack or
Systems) - 12 FTEs - [http://www.jobrapp.com](http://www.jobrapp.com)

Jobr is the leading mobile-first jobs application combining a Tinder-style
interface with a Pandora-like recommendation engine. We were founded just over
2 years ago, and all key metrics continue to grow 50-100% MoM. Our platform
has over 5M jobs across virtually every industry and covers the entire US and
Canada, and we’re expanding internationally in the next couple months!

We’re looking for sharp, analytical engineers to help us continue to move
quickly and scale engineering operations. Ideal candidates have strong startup
experience and have a breadth of knowledge throughout multiple parts of the
software ecosystem. That said, we'll trade attitude and potential for
experience any day of the week.

A bit of our stack:

* All major systems are written in Go (Golang), accessing data in MySQL (Aurora on AWS) with a Redis layer

* Redis MQ for message queueing

* SQS+Lambda for data pipelines

* Elasticsearch on Found

* Periscope and Mixpanel for analytics / dashboarding

* Table tennis for stress relief and friendly competition

We treat employees like founders, compensate very competitively, have a really
cool office space, and just generally like each other. Shoot over an
introduction if you’re interested! intro [at] jobrapp [dot] com

------
SonyRecruiting
Infrastructure Automation Developer (RoR) | PlayStation (Sony Interactive
Entertainment) | San Francisco (SoMa) | Full-Time | Onsite

Our cloud engineering team is seeking a full stack developer to help us build
tools to automate cloud infrastructure used by PlayStation and other flagship
Sony devices and services. The role would be working on an extremely visible
internal project as the goal is have our other operations and developer teams
within PlayStation using it every time they want to use the “cloud”/AWS.

Ideally this person will be passionate about helping to automate everything we
do from an engineering perspective, and possess strong Ruby / Ruby on Rails
programming experience. In addition, Web development skills using HTML5, CSS3
& Angular.js would be extremely beneficial in the role.

Feel free to directly apply online
([https://goo.gl/YfEvPq](https://goo.gl/YfEvPq)) or message our recruiter
Stephen (Stephen.anthony@sony.com) regarding any questions or inquiries!

For a list of our other engineering job opportunities visit our Careers Page:
[https://www.playstation.com/en-
us/network/careers/](https://www.playstation.com/en-us/network/careers/)

------
facebiff
STARBURST LABS - PROVIDENCE, RI, USA - ONSITE

We’re looking for experienced senior software support engineer to join our
growing team and expand both our current products and launch new ones this
year. Our next team members love to architect, build, ship, and maintain web
and mobile apps and have a passion for UX.

Starburst Labs are the makers of Wealthbox, a web-and-mobile CRM app for
financial professionals, and Wealthbase, an inbound marketing network for
consumers to connect with financial advisors, launching later this year. We’re
also launching InvestorSay, a new community app for investors.

Skills & Requirements include 3+ years of full-stack Ruby-on-Rails
development, Previous experience maintaining a production Rails application,
and a focus on writing clear, maintainable, tested code. Experience with
Angular/Backbone/Ember a plus.

We offer competitive market salaries, equity grants, excellent health plan
coverage, paid time off, and occasional travel to New York City and developer
conferences.

Read more at our StackOverflow job posting here:

[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/120493/senior-software-
enginee...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/120493/senior-software-engineer-
starburst-labs)

Apply at the link above or send a resume/cover letter directly to
jobs@starburstlabs.com

------
jasoncartwright
Potato are hiring front end web (often using AngularJS) & Python (mainly
Django) developers plus UX designers & project managers ONSITE across our
offices. VISA potentially available for working in the USA for British
passport holders. Freelance & fulltime available.

We're a 6yr old, 110 person agency based in London, UK with offices in
Bristol, UK & San Francisco Bay Area. Our clients include Google, PayPal,
Skype, and a number of startups. We're part of the AKQA network.

Our work spans (and sometimes defies) categorisation and is used by over a
billions people a year. Recent interesting projects include tracking an
Antarctic expedition, organising the world's artworks, mapping DDoS attacks
and Syrian regime defections, and aiding rapid collaboration inside companies.

[https://p.ota.to/jobs/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/)

Production Manager (Bristol): [https://p.ota.to/jobs/production-manager-
bristol/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/production-manager-bristol/)

Junior Project Manager (Bristol): [https://p.ota.to/jobs/junior-project-
manager-bristol/](https://p.ota.to/jobs/junior-project-manager-bristol/)

Director Of Business Development (London): [https://p.ota.to/jobs/director-of-
business-development-londo...](https://p.ota.to/jobs/director-of-business-
development-london/)

------
erichmond
Indaba Music | NYC, NY | REMOTE (US / GERMANY) | FULL TIME | indabamusic.com

Indaba Music is an online community of musicians, producers, songwriters,
remixers, and other music creators. We provide opportunities to our community
to create music everyday for some of the biggest artists and brands in the
world.

Looking for back-end clojure and front-end js/cljs programmers.

See [https://indabamusic.com/careers](https://indabamusic.com/careers) for
details.

------
ahsanhilal
Kiddom | San Francisco CA | ONSITE | Sr. Front End Engineer, iOS Engineer,
Backend Engineer

I am the founder/CEO at Kiddom, an education technology company making
software for K-12; building a system that integrates all content curriculum,
data and analytics into one coherent system for
educators/students/parents/administrators; our products are data heavy and our
vision to connect disparate software to understand student achievement at its
core using ML and personalization techniques. We recently raised a Series A
round from a top tier VC firm in the valley (unannounced) and are growing our
team.

Stack: Golang, JS, React, Swift, Objective-C, AWS

Sr. Front End Engineer: 5+ years of experience building and maintaining apps;
experience with React a plus but not required iOS Engineer: 3+ years of
experience, developing and maintaining apps a must Backend Engineer: 5+ years
of experience; experience with Golang a plus but not required

Our interview process is tiered from a phone screen, to video calls with team
leads, to meeting the rest of the core team in person at our office in SF.

We're fun and dynamic, early and motivated to bring real change to the lives
of teachers, their students and the future of education in classrooms across
the world. We believe in a combination of salary and equity to provide the
best fit according to each individual's needs and are open to discussing
terms.

Please send your resume's and inquiries to: hiring@kiddom.co and let me know
what position you are applying; plus add a resume or a LinkedIn profile I can
review

------
numbsafari
Bainbridge Health | Philadelphia, PA (Center City) | ONSITE | FULL TIME |
bainbridgehealth.com

Bainbridge Health is building a SaaS platform for medication safety analytics
and administration. Our customers are hospital pharmacists and nurses, and
other medication safety staff.

Front-end Engineer #1

We are looking to hire a front-end engineer with 2+ years of experience
working in a team environment. Experience with data visualization and
reporting, setting up CI/CD and build for front-end projects in a services
environment are both major plusses.

Additionally

We're also looking for full-stack engineers and operations folks interested in
building a reliable platform with as much automation as possible. Experience
with Docker, and an interest in scheduling platforms like Kubernetes a major
plus.

If you are a junior developer, or a more seasoned developer who loves testing
and working with customers, we are also looking to hire people into a SWE in
Test role to help make sure our products are doing their job reliably for our
customers.

We are a spin-out from Children's Hospital of Philadelphia, with early stage
financing from CHOP and BioAdvance. These are ground floor opportunities, so
bring your ideas, dreams, and drive and put them to work building something
great.

Check out our careers page for more details:
[http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/#!careers/cwoac](http://www.bainbridgehealth.com/#!careers/cwoac)

Sam Wilson CTO and Co-Founder

------
pkartner
Yonego | [http://http://www.yonego.com/](http://http://www.yonego.com/) |
Breda(The Netherlands) | Full-time | ONSITE

\-- What do we do --

We provide lead generation in the Netherlands, Spain and the UK. Some of the
technologies we are using include Go, Angular2, Docker and Google Cloud.

\-- Who are we looking for --

Smart commited people who are always looking to increase there own and team's
knowledge. There are openings available in several areas of expertise:

* Front-end [http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/senior-front-end-developer/nl](http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/senior-front-end-developer/nl)

* Back-end [http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/go-developer/nl](http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/go-developer/nl) [http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/senior-php-developer/nl](http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/senior-php-developer/nl)

* DevOps [http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/devops/nl](http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/devops/nl)

\-- Apply --

Apply at [http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/](http://www.groeienbijyonego.nl/) or

Email me at p.kartner@yonego.nl

------
jsstylos
IBM Watson Senior Software Engineer, APIs | Littleton, MA | Full-Time | Onsite

Join IBM Watson and help build the leading cognitive API platform! We’re
looking for a Software Engineer or Researcher to help define and standardize
the public REST APIs for the Watson Developer Cloud platform.

Are you passionate about creating usable developer experiences? Are you
interested in combining your software engineering expertise with user research
to improve API usability and consistency?

Responsibilities:

Work with service teams to help define new REST and SDK APIs and updates to
existing APIs in the Watson Developer Cloud.

Work with teams to revise and drive alignment around a set of API guidelines
([https://github.com/watson-developer-cloud/api-
guidelines](https://github.com/watson-developer-cloud/api-guidelines)).

Willingness to relocate to Littleton, MA.

Identify and prioritize usability and consistency issues with the current APIs
to be fixed in future versions.

Next Steps:

Apply at: [https://krb-
sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?par...](https://krb-
sjobs.brassring.com/TGnewUI/Search/Home/Home?partnerid=26059&siteid=5016##jobDetails=57656)

Email jsstylos@us.ibm.com with an assessment of the current Watson Developer
Cloud REST and SDK APIs for bonus points.

------
mkong1
GiveCampus | Washington, DC & SF | Ruby Engineers | On-site - Full-time

We are working to bring great software to educational institutions. Too many
are stuck using software built in the 90's, or making do with what's out
there, and not having it work well for their purposes. Our mission is to
ensure that schools have the resources they need to deliver the highest-
quality education possible, and that education is affordable and accessible to
everyone.

You can read more about what we do, and how we do it, in The Washington Post
([https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/1...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/grade-
point/wp/2016/04/19/colleges-are-going-online-to-crowdsource-donations-and-
theyre-raising-millions/)).

Who we are looking for: \- Ruby and Rails expert - Comfortable working on the
front-end and back-end, but skews toward the back-end. \- Enjoys building new
features, from idea to supporting it in production \- Passionate about
education

We are a team of four, and are really excited to bring high tech to the
education space.

Please email careers@givecampus.com with your resume, any past projects you're
proud to show us, and a note about yourself to apply.

------
kasrak
Airtable — San Francisco, CA (ONSITE; FULL-TIME)

[http://airtable.com](http://airtable.com)

Airtable is a collaborative real-time database. Our mission is to expand human
productivity by letting people create tools to organize their world. Unlike
single-purpose apps, we think of Airtable as a toolkit of building blocks that
people can repurpose to create their own applications. Our product roadmap is
filled with interesting enhancements and additions to this toolkit that will
push the boundaries of Airtable's capabilities.

Our users love us:
[https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128](https://twitter.com/airtable/timelines/566728799115440128)

We’re hiring engineers for web (JS, Node, React), iOS (Objective-C, Swift),
and Android.

There are 16 of us right now (plus three awesome interns!), with backgrounds
from Google, Facebook, Microsoft, etc. We believe in the power of highly
motivated and capable individuals to accomplish great things in small teams,
with end-to-end ownership of projects and rapid iteration. We’ve raised over
$10 million in funding.

We recently released calendar view, which you can read about here:
[https://uxdesign.cc/making-and-breaking-the-grid-
ee0741f86dc](https://uxdesign.cc/making-and-breaking-the-grid-ee0741f86dc)

You can apply here: [https://airtable.com/jobs](https://airtable.com/jobs)

~~~
charleshkang
Reached out to your email via your website with a few questions!

------
lukevers
MM.LaFleur - [https://mmlafleur.com/](https://mmlafleur.com/) | New York City,
NY | Software Engineer | ONSITE

We're a small engineering team in need of more engineers to help build out not
only new features and a better experience for our customers, but internal
tools that will allow us to continue to scale and grow at the fast pace that
we are growing.

We're looking for engineers that love what they do and aren't afraid to tackle
difficult problems. We use a variety of modern programming languages and tools
like PHP, HTML, SCSS, JavaScript, Ruby, Go, MySQL, PostgreSQL, and
Objective-C.

MM.LaFleur is a professional womenswear company that aims to be the go-to
wardrobe solution for modern women of purpose by delivering luxury-quality
clothing via a seamless, direct-to-consumer stylist experience.

Our hiring process usually consists of a phone conversation and one or two
technical interviews. We offer a competitive sallary, benefits, and other
perks.

If you're interested, you can send me a casual email at
luke.evers@mmlafleur.com to say hello, or apply directly here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873](https://boards.greenhouse.io/mmlafleur/jobs/134873)

No recruiters please

------
beckerfuffle
Penn Medicine - Predictive Healthcare team | Philadelphia, PA | ONSITE | Full-
time

Help save lives by predicting the future.
[http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/](http://www.med.upenn.edu/predictivehealthcare/)

We’re seeking both Software Engineers and Sr. Software Engineers to help us
build out our realtime predictive application platform that will aggregate
medical data from Electronic Medical Records (time series, imagery, text),
social media data, wearables, and IoT to enable data driven app development.

* Collaborate with our data scientists, algorithms developers, and clinical partners to build our predictive healthcare platform that can reliably scale to the needs of the organization.

* Guide the planning and development at all layers of the data platform and user experience.

* Choose and deploy compute infrastructure (e.g. Spark, Kafka, Graphlab, MongoDB, Cassandra).

* Build frameworks designed to speed up and facilitate algorithm development.

* Develop a micro-service architecture designed to democratize predictive models for everyone in the organization.

You will report under Michael Draugelis @mdraugelis, Chief Data Scientist, and
work directly with the rest of the Predictive Healthcare team.

If you are passionate about helping us save lives please email me at
Michael.Becker2 (at) uphs.upenn.edu

------
DiegoSM
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site | Site Reliability Engineer |
Systems Architect

As a Site Reliability Engineer at Tenfold you will build out the real-time
infrastructure to power the world's first artificial intelligence for sales.
You will be setting up and maintaining our cloud-based infrastructure and work
to constantly improve our performance and reliability. You will also work
closely with developers to set up continuous delivery and ensure that new
features can be deployed quickly and smoothly.

You will be part of a team of engineers with a healthy mix of systems and
software engineering skills, executing in a fast paced environment. This
involves ensuring that software products that touch the physical world are
always available and performant under exponential growth conditions.
Responsibilities: Drive efficiencies in systems and processes: capacity
planning, configuration management, performance tuning, monitoring and root
cause analysis.

Requirement: Good programming skills in one of C++/Java, Javascript, Python or
Go, and an ability to pick up new ones. Experience in the Linux environment
and a good understanding of its fundamentals and internals: filesystems and
modern memory management, threads and processes, the user/kernel-space divide,
etc. A good understanding of large-scale distributed systems in practice,
including multi-tier architectures, application security, monitoring and
storage systems.

Apply:
[https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/295347](https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/295347)

Contact: diego@tenfold.com

------
cormacdriver
Temboo | New York City | Onsite | Full-Time

Temboo is an NYC startup. We provide a software stack for IoT applications.
Our platform enables users to innovate at the intersection of hardware,
software and human aspiration by providing the building blocks for connecting
the physical world to web services and cloud-based processes. Our software
currently ships on devices from Samsung, Texas Instruments, and Arduino, with
more to come.

We’re continually amazed at how people are applying our technology - our tools
are used by people who are fundamentally changing how the world works. From
life sciences and farming, to energy, aviation and smart infrastructure
amongst others, Temboo is empowering people to build an amazingly diverse
range of physical computing systems. Our customers use Temboo to make
everything from small, incremental improvements to transformative shifts in
how we live our lives - reducing waste, increasing efficiency and enhancing
quality of life. If you want to be involved in the next major wave in
technology and help build tools that can change how the world works, then
Temboo might be the place for you.

We have open positions in Engineering and Product.

Full details here: [https://temboo.com/jobs](https://temboo.com/jobs)

------
tomjacobs
HomeShare [http://www.thehomeshare.com](http://www.thehomeshare.com) | San
Francisco | Full Time | Full Stack Developer | Onsite | Visa

We're looking for an ambitious developer to help launch this early-stage
venture, and work in the trenches with an experienced founding team. The
founders have launched and run several companies before. Though we are
bootstrapped, we're processing over $1M / year in annualized transaction
volume. For the hungry individual, this is a crash course on how to found and
launch a new venture.

HomeShare enables people to live in the heart of the city without breaking the
bank. We match you with compatible housemates, work with spacious luxury
apartment units and install privacy partitions so you can live with awesome
people and enjoy your own private space. We're fixing San Francisco's housing
crisis, by better using existing housing. We allow people to live near their
work, and not spend their whole paycheck on rent.

We operate tours at apartments, and at the heart of our service is the process
of finding the best matches for people to live together.

Skills: Rails, MySQL, Docker, AWS, Datatables, jQuery, Selenium, Email.

To apply, let us know about any cool projects you've hacked together:
tom@thehomeshare.com

------
Max2Inc
Max2 Inc, Makers of Veea - [http://www.veea.co](http://www.veea.co) \- Full-
Time - ONSITE - New York, NY (US only)

NY Available Positions: iOS Software Engineer - Android Engineer - Backend
Engineer - Editor

Veea helps you find places for you to go through personalized recommendations,
planning with friends, curated collections and by providing real-time venue
activity through live ephemeral media submitted by our users and merchants. We
are looking for talented developers with a passion for delivering polished
mobile user experiences and working through complex problems to join our
development team and accelerate our app development. We offer competitive
compensation and benefits including early stage company stock options. Work
alongside a young, dynamic and talented technical team with experienced
leadership and have direct meaningful involvement in building a new consumer
platform in a real startup environment!

QUALIFICATIONS - Graduating in 2016 or have graduated from a Master’s or
undergraduate degree in Computer Science or related fields - Strong
understanding of MVC architecture pattern - Strong knowledge in object-
oriented design, data structures, algorithm, and problem solving - Proficient
with memory management - Experience with Git, agile methodologies & unit
testing - Strong but well founded opinions on code style, structure, automated
processes and product building.

Send us your resume and any links to your projects at: careers@sceneapp.io.
For more information, visit
[https://jobs.lever.co/max2](https://jobs.lever.co/max2).

------
sahil_k
LeanTaaS | Santa Clara, CA | Full Time | ONSITE ONLY | Salary + Equity + Full
Benefits

BETTER HEALTHCARE THROUGH MATH.

\- Series B Funded by top healthcare and insurance investors \- Ex-
Google/McKinsey/MIT/Stanford Team

LeanTaaS is the leading predictive analytics company that aims to lower
medical costs with predictive analytics and data science. Our iQueue product
line helps hospitals lower wait times and increase patient volumes by
optimizing patient pathways with data driven optimizations. Our iGroup product
line helps insurance carriers and self-insured employers reduce workers’
compensation medical costs by identifying anomalies and key drivers. Our
customers include some of the nation’s largest healthcare organizations and
insurance companies.

We are looking for Full Stack Engineers, Product Managers, Data Scientists,
and Lead Product Designers who posses an entrepreneurial personality and the
talent to think outside the box to get things done. Job descriptions can be
found at [http://leantaas.com/careers](http://leantaas.com/careers) If you're
interested please send resumes and a blurb about yourself to
hireme@leantaas.com and mention you saw this on HN.

COME HAVE FUN SOLVING COMPLEX PROBLEMS IN HEALTHCARE FOR A BILLION PEOPLE!

------
jimwilluk
Beyond Labs | London, UK | Full Time | Front End Developer

We’re looking for a front-end javascript developer to join our London-based
team and lead the design of Beyond. Beyond is an enterprise SaaS platform
that’s spearheading a new generation of companies - ones that remain agile as
they grow. We do this by transforming the way companies plan their numbers -
their budgets.

Ultimately, we believe companies do best when employees are empowered to take
initiatives, rather than constrained by outdated budgets.

For too long, budgeting has meant monstrous spreadsheets or impenetrable
business software - unintelligible to all except a few finance professionals.
_We need you to help us change this._

You will:

\- lead the UX/UI development of Beyond, building off the successes (and
failures!) of our MVP. You’ll optimise and streamline core workflows, helping
to find elegant ways for our users to visualise and edit large datasets.

\- develop beautiful and engaging interfaces that appeal to the many different
people that use Beyond: from front-line employees to managers, finance
professionals and accountants.

\- just as importantly, help bring personality and lovability to Beyond.

Learn more at [http://bebeyond.co/jobs/](http://bebeyond.co/jobs/) or drop me
an email: james@bebeyond.co

------
drabie
Lead Designer | Chicago, IL | Tovala | Full Time | Equity: .25 - 1% | On-Site
Only

I'm David Rabie, one of the founders of Tovala. We've built an incredibly
smart oven that is paired with a meal delivery service.

We're a small team of 7 that's gone through YC. Looking for someone to handle
UX/UI of many parts of the Tovala experience (e.g. app, packaging, marketing,
etc.). Great opportunity to help design a brand from the ground up.

If interested, shoot me an email - david@tovala.com.

------
christineng
YIELDIFY, a Google Ventures Company | LONDON, UK | ONSITE | VISA

Yieldify creates smart and simple marketing technology products that predict
customer behaviour to optimize customer experience with brand revenue.

As an engineer in our team, you will be designing, developing and deploying
high-quality systems that are architected to scale with our fast growing
business. You will be part of a passionate team whose focus is on building
world class projects that defines the future of our technology.

We're looking for all levels of engineers for our London team - and our stack
differs depending on the projects you are working on, which range from:

\- AWS, nodeJS, Typescript (back-end services) \- Apache Spark, Apache Storm,
Python, Docker, R, Kinesis, Dynamo DB (Data & Analytics) \- Angular2,
Typescript (Platform)

StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yieldify](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/companies/yieldify)
Careers: [http://careers.yieldify.com](http://careers.yieldify.com) Check out
what we're up to here: [https://goo.gl/uY6ua6](https://goo.gl/uY6ua6)

If you like the sound of working with low latency and high availability
systems - we'd love to hear from you!

INTERVIEW PROCESS: \- 1. Skype/Phone Screen \- 2. Technical Task \- 3. 1x On-
site (2 hours - Technical, Competency & Culture Fit)

Contact: careers@yieldify.com / christine@yieldify.com

------
millzoarz
AVAAZ | [https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/) |
Global | Full Time | REMOTE

Avaaz is changing the world, and we’ll give you the means to change it, too.
Our team is a place to exercise your creativity and your leadership, while
building never-before-seen tools for one of the world’s top online activism
organisations. You can let your imagination run wild figuring out how to grow
the platform and tools, improve rapid-iterative processes and integrate new
technologies.

We are a nimble team working on creating opportunities to bring about the
world most people everywhere want -- one of justice, peace, and freedom. The
work environment is quite unique: whether you’re in the office or working from
home, our collaborative culture ensures everyone is heard and treated
respectfully, with a strong focus on personal development.

Our tech build comprises the latest technologies (cloud computing, distributed
systems, big data) using great languages (Python, PHP, JS) with proven and
cutting-edge datastores (MySQL, Redshift, MongoDB, Redis, Memcache). At Avaaz,
your work will have an impact on a huge scale: we have more than 40 million
members, who have taken over 200 million actions, told over 500 million
friends about Avaaz campaigns and donated more than $50 million online.

Our global and distributed tech team creates beautiful, efficient code that
works across browsers, platforms and localisations. It’s backed by developers
with a proven track record of designing, building and debugging large web
applications.

We’re roaming the world in the search for challenge-driven hard-working
developers and senior developers with excellent spoken and written
communication in English who are able to adapt and learn, with talents for
creativity and abstract thinking. The quest is for people who fit that
profile; we know specific skills can always be trained and developed.

We are currently hiring senior developers and devops engineers in the
Americas, EU and African timezones.

Salary is competitive in the non profit space with generous benefits but we
can not match corporate tech salaries.

Apply here:
[https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/](https://www.avaaz.org/en/hiring/)

~~~
alexjv89
the site does not work.

------
Sirikon
Plain Concepts ([http://plainconcepts.com/](http://plainconcepts.com/)) |
Senior Developer | Bilbao, Basque Country, Spain | Full-time, onsite

We're currently looking for a Senior Developer to join our Agile Team. We
value experience, but also capabilities and competency.

Plain Concepts is a tech company founded in 2006 by 4 Microsoft MVPs. Our team
is made of people passionate in technology. We love helping out our clients
with their technological challenges. We enjoy sharing our knowledge with them,
especially when it comes to the latest innovations.

Occasionally, you will also have to provide training or help our customers in
person. In Plain Concepts we have a highly multidisciplinary team. We don't do
bodyshopping, so you will not be abandoned in a client without knowing who
your peers are. The rest depends on your skills and preferences.

Some requirements:

* Being a team player

* Being able to work constructively criticize your teammates and being open to receive criticism about your work.

* Having constant desire to learn and the ability to learn quickly.

* Passion for all activities related to software development.

* Having communication skills.

More info:
[https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/258551](https://plainconcepts.workable.com/jobs/258551)

------
frequent
NEXEDI | Lille/Munich/Paris/Tokyo | ONSITE | 6/12 months INTERNS and FULLTIME

We are looking for a new group of trainees and new colleagues to contribute to
ongoing research projects, prototypes and industrial solutions. If you are
passionate about free software and like one of our current topics, get in
touch. All candidates will do a programming test plus interview if successful.
Fulltime positions will have a second interview. With the boss.

Current topics ([http://www.nexedi.com/jobs](http://www.nexedi.com/jobs)):

    
    
       - Hack our stack as "Big Data/Machine Learning Developer" (fulltime/intern)    
    
       - Help not caring for memory as "Out-of-Core-PyData Engineer" (fulltime/intern)   
    
       - Care for packets on our network as "Site Reliability Engineer" (intern)    
    
       - Look beyond today and prototype a "Personal Search Engine" (intern)   
    
       - Try prototyping an "Artificial Intelligence Accountant" (intern)   
    
       - Help taking care of business developing an "AI-based Business Bot" (intern)   
    
       - We love the web, so try to "Port the Linux Kernel to Javascript" (intern)
    

About Nexedi: We are a small team from around the world (headquarters in
Lille, France) creating free software since 2001. We spend time on client and
research projects with ERP5 (Enterprise software), SlapOS (Cloud Hosting) and
Wendelin (Big Data platform) being our main solutions around which we provide
services. We all work with Chromebooks, our offices are paperless and we have
no meetings = we mostly hack. Come join us!

------
gedmark
Astranis (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen or
Green Card

We’re building small, low-cost telecommunications satellites. Our mission is
to help bring the 4 billion people online who are without internet. And to
pull it off we have to reinvent 30 GHz radios in space using SDRs.

Work with incredibly smart people who have flown things in space before. Well-
funded, but still a very small team that moves fast. No prior space experience
needed, you just need to enjoy getting your hands dirty with real hardware and
be ok with struggling to do things that seem impossibly hard.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

* Electrical -- PCB design, layout, bringup, test. Bonus: experience with fault-tolerant electronics, power systems, or high speed digital design

* Mechanical -- design, build, and test deployables and mechanisms. Should be experienced in stress and thermal analysis

* Aerospace/controls -- implement solutions to 6 DOF, non-linear control problems. Experience with spacecraft controls is a plus but not required.

* RF/Microwave -- work across a broad range including microwave system-level design, RF PCB design, and antenna design, simulation, and characterization.

* DSP/FPGA -- program FPGA hardware, develop custom DSP IP cores and integrate off-the-shelf IP cores

Please email john@astranis.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
neuroscouting
NeuroScouting | [http://www.neuroscouting.com](http://www.neuroscouting.com) |
Cambridge, MA, USA | Python Backend Developer | ONSITE

We are looking for experienced Python developers to join our core platform
team. We are a small company developing technologies that apply the latest
brain research to the world of professional sports and healthcare. Our sports
technologies are currently deployed at the highest levels of elite
performance, and we have received funding from the NIH to develop our
healthcare technologies.

You will be working alongside experienced Python developers as well as
interfacing directly with our game development, neuroscience, and data science
teams.

Requirements: At least 5 years of experience developing software, fluency in
Python, experience with database/SQL programming (direct SQL, not through an
ORM), and experience writing automated tests in Python.

Nice to have: Familiarity with Django, PostgreSQL, numeric and data analysis
python packages, and/or Twisted.

Our interview goes like this: we ask you for a code sample or to solve a
programming exercise, then we do an on-site interview where both sides get to
see if there's a fit, and if all goes well you're in.

If interested please send your resume to dev@neuroscouting.com

------
gregstock
Karius Inc. | Menlo Park, CA | ONSITE | Software Architect & Sr. Full Stack
Engineer

Technical phone screen followed by paired programming session on-site followed
by consulting trial if mutually desired.

We are on a mission to help clinicians do more for their patients by bringing
the genomic revolution to infectious disease diagnosis. We face incredibly
interesting challenges in software engineering, machine learning and molecular
biology, as we push the limits of diagnostics and genomic technologies. Join
us on the ground-level for this exciting journey to shape our technology,
product and company culture.

If you're a software engineer, we're looking for experience in front-end,
back-end, intrastructure, devops, bioinformatics, and machine learning. We
have a varied list of challenges; we build large data processing pipelines to
analyze data from in-house DNA sequencers, separate the signal from the noise
and extract what we need, and visualize this in ways that are helpful for
scientists and doctor; we build web apps and tools for biologists and doctors
to use to plan, conduct, and analyze experiments; we work closely with
molecular biologists to analyze data generated by these experiments and
develop novel computational biology methods. We use modern tools and
technologies like: Python, React, TypeScript, Docker, Haskell, C#, on top of
AWS services including: Lambda, Postgres, DynamoDB, RedShift, and ECS.

If any of this sounds exciting to you, please don't hesitate to get in touch
with us: gstock@kariusdx.com

[https://www.kariusdx.com/](https://www.kariusdx.com/)

~~~
knocte
Python && Haskell? That seems like a contradiction.

------
MattRob
Nested.com | London | Onsite | Fulltime.
[https://nested.com/](https://nested.com/)

We are an ambitious new company started by founders of GoCardless and Songkick
and backed by some of the world's leading investors and entrepreneurs. We
believe in the value of fewer, better people and are looking for a skilled
engineer to join our small, extremely talented and product-oriented London
based team.

On a day-to-day basis you will:

\- Develop the core consumer facing product, which currently uses Ruby, Python
and JavaScript. This will require rapid, agile iteration based on customer
feedback and metrics.

\- Build technology to support sophisticated machine learning algorithms. You
don’t necessarily need past experience in these areas, but there are plenty of
opportunities to get involved in the theory if you’d like to learn.

\- Work closely with our designer to implement a high quality, modern front
end experience.

We would love to hear from you if you’re interested! Please send your CV and a
link to anything else you think might be relevant, such as your personal
website or GitHub profile, to work@nested.com. (More info at
[https://nested.com/software-engineer](https://nested.com/software-engineer))

------
jrowley
Integrated Healthcare Association | Oakland, CA | Manager, Data & Analytics |
Full Time | On Site | Competitive Salary + 401k + Full Health + subsidized gym
membership + other perks

We're a small non-profit healthcare group focused on bringing together
disparate healthcare actors to push the needle of healthcare quality and
innovation. With 20 years in California's healthcare space, we have the
connections, reputation, and expertise to make significant change.

* Do you enjoy creating coherent data models from many disparate data channels?

* Do you enjoy uncovering and conveying insights from organizing data?

* Do you enjoy overseeing a small team of enthusiastic professionals?

We're looking for Data & Analytics Manager to manage all facets of data
strategy and organization across our myriad of projects. Due to our company's
relatively small size, the role is very broad, and the ideal candidate is well
rounded, both technically, and otherwise. If interested, please contact
jrowley@iha.org and include "Manager, Data & Analytics" in the subject line.
If you've got questions, feel free to reply to this post directly or reach out
via email. We will do our best to reply to your submission in a timely fashion
but apologies in advance for any delays.

------
mobilelogix
MobileLogix | [http://mobilelogix.com](http://mobilelogix.com) | Glendale, AZ
| ONSITE | Fulltime

We’re currently looking for a Java Developer with experience in building high-
performing, scalable applications.

You will be part of a talented software team that works on mission-critical
applications.

Responsibilities: \- Design, code, test, and maintain web and desktop
applications

    
    
      - Participate in all phases of our development cycle
    
      - Specify and document user stories and requirements
    
      - Address technical issues through research, investigation, and debugging
    
      - Provide technical support to the Support staff and occasionally end users
    
      - Up to 10% travel may be required
    

Requirements:

    
    
      - Degree in Computer Science, Engineering (or a related subject), or proven experience
    
      - Extensive knowledge of Java, OOP, and design patterns
      
      - Experience in developing web applications using at least one popular web framework
    
      - Excellent knowledge of Relational Databases, SQL and ORM technologies (JPA2, Hibernate)
    
      - Comfortable with Git versioning, Agile and TDD

Bonus Points!

    
    
      - Have worked with the Sencha framework  
    
      - Experience with Tomcat
    

Email me at ron@mobile-logix.com

------
Patch001
Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory | Livermore, CA | Full-Time | Onsite

Come work at one of the world’s largest HPC centers, and enable ground-
breaking scientific simulations on Blue Gene supercomputers and powerful Linux
clusters.

[http://computation.llnl.gov/livermore-
computing](http://computation.llnl.gov/livermore-computing)

HPC System Engineer
([http://careers.llnl.gov/jobs/4361840](http://careers.llnl.gov/jobs/4361840))
Integrate and administer HPC clusters and perform advanced troubleshooting in
a complex environment with a wide variety of state-of-the-art clusters,
parallel file systems, networks, and security infrastructure.

¬Scientific Visualization Specialist
([http://careers.llnl.gov/jobs/101046](http://careers.llnl.gov/jobs/101046))
Support visualization software and create novel visualization and data
analysis solutions for scientists in fields including biology, chemistry, and
physics. Develop production-quality tools in collaboration with vis
researchers.

To see all postings: [http://careers.llnl.gov/](http://careers.llnl.gov/)

------
mattinthehat
The Black Tux | Los Angeles, CA (Santa Monica) | Full Time, On-site |
[https://theblacktux.com/](https://theblacktux.com/)

The Black Tux is taking the dusty old tux shop to task in every way, finally
making renting a tuxedo the convenient, enjoyable, and stylish experience it
should be. We’ve grown considerably since our 2013 launch, and are excited to
add more great talent to the team as we continue to scale.

We are looking to add a full-stack engineer to our Growth team, which is
responsible for building and testing new features to drive user engagement,
conversion, and retention. You’ll be working with a cross-functional team with
members from design, product, marketing, and engineering to build innovative
solutions informed and validated by data.

\-- What we’re looking for --

* 3+ years of professional software development

* Experience with a dynamic programming language such as Python or Ruby

* Familiarity with a web framework: Django, Pyramid, Rails, Node.js, etc.

* Fluent in front-end web technologies (e.g. SCSS, JS, jQuery, React, Angular, etc.)

* Strong eye for UX/design

* Someone with initiative and a fast learner

\-- More info here -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/247212](https://boards.greenhouse.io/theblacktux/jobs/247212)
\--

Or, feel free to email me directly at matt@theblacktux.com (I lead the Growth
team and would be happy to answer any questions you have!)

------
ToastyMallows
OnBase by Hyland ([https://www.onbase.com](https://www.onbase.com)) |
Westlake, OH & Phoenix, AZ, USA | Santiago, Chile | Full-Time | ONSITE

It’s time to find the career that’s right for you. At Hyland, you’ll do
challenging work at a growing, innovative technology company. We’re hiring
more than 400 positions in 2016. If you’re interested in filling one of them,
apply to one of our positions. If all you’ve heard about us is that we have
two slides and free pop, then you’re missing what really makes Hyland
different. That stuff is cool, but what really matters in a job isn’t whether
you wear a t-shirt or tie to work. What matters is that we give our employees
fulfilling, rewarding careers. Come see if one of them is right for you.

Positions:

* DICOM Software Developer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-de...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1857/dicom-software-developer/job)

* Database Conversion Engineer (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1856/database-conversi...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1856/database-conversion-engineer/job)

* Network and Security Administrator (Westlake, OH) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2127/network-and-secur...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/2127/network-and-security-administrator/job)

* Software Engineer, LawLogix (Phoenix, AZ) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1919/software-engineer%2c-lawlogix/job)

* Software Engineer (Santiago, Chile) - [https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer...](https://careers-hyland.icims.com/jobs/1874/software-engineer/job)

All job listings: [https://careers-hyland.icims.com](https://careers-
hyland.icims.com)

For more information, please contact Courtney.Byham (at) onbase (dot) com

~~~
vyrotek
It's cool to see more C# positions in Phoenix!

------
kanikaN26
N26! ([https://n26.com/](https://n26.com/)) in Berlin, Germany.

N26 offers a fully-fledged current account with MasterCard and Maestro Card,
which can be handled completely on the smartphone. N26’s goal is to reimagine
banking from the bottom up - easy, fast, and appropriate for the digital age.
The account goes along with the user, without any paper forms or processing
fees. Intelligent algorithms automatically categorise all expenditures and
neatly display them in an overview within the app.

We are currently looking for:

Java Developers
([https://n26.com/jobs/201201/?gh_jid=201201](https://n26.com/jobs/201201/?gh_jid=201201))

iOS developers
([https://n26.com/jobs/181195/?gh_jid=181195](https://n26.com/jobs/181195/?gh_jid=181195))

Android developers
([https://n26.com/jobs/154747/?gh_jid=154747](https://n26.com/jobs/154747/?gh_jid=154747))

QA Engineers
([https://n26.com/jobs/195471/?gh_jid=195471](https://n26.com/jobs/195471/?gh_jid=195471))

------
rplittle
Brand Value Accelerator | Senior Front-End Developer | San Diego, CA | Full-
time | ONSITE

Brand Value Accelerator (BVAccel) is the fastest growing Shopify Agency in the
world and the only agency with official partnership status with Shopify,
Optimizely and Google. We are strategically aligned with the best platforms in
the business and laser focused on what we call the 3 pillars of eCommerce -
conversion, retention and acquisition. We've helped transform more than 50
brands -- Daymond John, Red Bull, Stash Tea, Swash (P&G), Hairfood (P&G), MVMT
Watches, Milkbone (Big Heart Pet Brands),​ Gillham Studios (Hallmark),​ Boll &
Branch, Mizzen & Main, and many more.

We’re looking for a passionate front-end developer's with a knack for creating
captivating user experiences.

Day-to-day responsibilities include developing front-end prototypes, custom
Shopify themes, integrating functional updates and multivariate pages, as well
as working closely with our award-winning design team. Our ideal candidate
will have the opportunity to push the boundaries of digital technology and
present high-quality, interactive eCommerce storefronts.

Candidate must have a strong understanding of UI, cross-browser compatibility,
responsive design, general web functions and standards. Must be able to
emulate existing HTML projects and create new ones that seamlessly integrate
with existing code. Shopify and liquid experience is a plus.

More Info / Application:
[https://jobs.lever.co/bvaccel/6ba5d1f0-aef6-4ab7-bbf1-f6d507...](https://jobs.lever.co/bvaccel/6ba5d1f0-aef6-4ab7-bbf1-f6d507500a30)

------
ndonewar
GetThere / Sabre | Dallas/Fort Worth, TX (Southlake) | ONSITE

We're looking for a web application developer to join our travel technology
team. We're responsible for the user interface of the GetThere online booking
system, which is used by millions of business travelers in over 90 countries.
Our team consists of about 10 people, which includes developers, automation
engineers, UX designers, and a product owner. We work closely together in
short sprints and collaborate with our other teams to deliver our product.

The user interface is a server-side application, so we split our coding time
on both front-end (HTML, CSS, JavaScript) and back-end (Java). Java experience
isn't strictly necessary if you've worked with a comparable technology and are
motivated to learn. We also handle accessibility, web security,
internationalization, unit tests, and web automation tests. The system has
been around for a while, and we're continuously refining and improving it.

Let me know if you have any questions, or apply here:
[https://sabre.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=01...](https://sabre.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?job=011HL)

------
arnvald
Kaligo | [https://www.kaligo.com](https://www.kaligo.com) | On-site, Full-time
| Singapore | Visa sponsorship

* Senior backend developer: [http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18385-senior-software-deve...](http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18385-senior-software-developer--backend--it-kaligo-singapore)

* Senior front-end developer: [http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18384-senior-software-deve...](http://sg.startupjobs.asia/sg/job/18384-senior-software-developer--front-end--front-end-developers-kaligo-singapore)

We're a mix of a booking platform and loyalty provider. Our users may book
hotels and either pay with cash and earn miles in their airlines'/banks'
loyalty programs, or (for selected partners) redeem their miles.

We launched our first product in October 2014 and since then we grew to team
of 30. Now we're looking for senior developers to join us and help us building
new, more advanced products, and improve our practices and quality of the
codebase. There's a lot of challenges ahead of us and we need a solid, hard-
working people to overcome them. We are a Singapore-based company with an
international team (more than 10 different nationalities). As long as you're
willing to relocate to South-East Asia, we're open to talk to you.

Keywords: Ruby, Elixir, JavaScript, AngularJS, AWS, functional languages,
single page application.

You can apply via provided links or simply contact me at greg@kaligo.com

------
stickfigure
GearLaunch | San Francisco, CA | Developers, Developers, Developers | Full
Time | ONSITE

GearLaunch is a one-stop shop that provides everything businesses need to sell
custom branded merchandise, from an online storefront to production,
fulfillment, and customer service.

Our tech stack is "agile Java" with as much functional style as the language
allows, and AngularJS with ES6 on the frontend. We're built on Google App
Engine and embrace a NoOps philosophy - we spend every day building features
for our customers instead of maintaining systems. The two technical cofounders
(I'm one of them) are former Pivots and we've embraced much of Pivotal Labs'
philosophy, including TDD and pair programing.

Our interview process is a 30 minute skype call followed by a 2-hour pair
programming session with me in our downtown SF office, and I'll tell you
immediately whether or not you will be getting an offer. We have all the
traditional employee perks including medical, dental, take-what-you-need
vacation. Reach out to me 'jeff' at the expected domain or apply here:
[https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314](https://gearlaunch.workable.com/jobs/245314)

Cheers!

------
billytetrud
Techincal Cofounder | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Tixit | Full Time or Half
Time | Equity: 10-20% | REMOTE welcome

I'm Billy Tetrud, the Founder of Tixit. We're a small (4 person) team building
a lightening fast extensible project management system that lets teams work on
their terms. [https://angel.co/tixit-1](https://angel.co/tixit-1)

We're looking for a 2nd technical cofounder to accellerate the development of
our product, which is currently alpha-stage. You'd be working with me (the
other technical cofounder) in designing and implementing the core backend as
well the web frontend. We value our test-driven development, clear internal
and external documentation, and doing things right rather than rushing things.
Our stack is node.js and mongodb.

I'm happy to chat with you over the phone about what we're doing. Email me at
billy@tixit.me and mention you're from HN, I'd love to hear what you've been
working on.

Thanks, Billy Tetrud, Founder at Tixit, billy@tixit.me
[https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-
founder](https://angel.co/tixit-1/jobs/114395-technical-co-founder)

------
dcosson
Fin Exploration Company | Software Engineer | Full Time | SF

We're building Fin, a digital personal assistant. We've ambitiously called it
"the OS from the movie Her", powered by a mix of human and machine
intelligence. You can read a bit about the mission here
[https://www.fin.com/letters/introducing-
fin](https://www.fin.com/letters/introducing-fin)

We're a small but well-funded company, and we have a team of great founders
and engineers from places like Venmo, Facebook, and Twitter. It's a fun place
to work, whether you like building features that have a big impact for users
or solving challenging technical problems (NP-hard scheduling problems,
handling increasingly complex tasks with AI instead of people, etc).

There's always a lot of flexibility to work on what most excites you (within
reason, of course) but our engineer listing is for full-stack Product Engineer
(we're also hiring Data Scientists).

Apply here: [https://www.fin.com/jobs/product-
engineer](https://www.fin.com/jobs/product-engineer) or feel free to email me
directly if you'd like to chat at cosson[AT]finxpc.com

------
sirtastic
Insureio Technologies | Sacramento, CA | Ruby on Rails | Full-Time | ONSITE |
$70 - $110k

Think SalesForce but specifically for the insurance industry.

Please contact ccunningham[at]pinneyinsurance.com

------
ariabuckles
Magoosh | Berkeley, CA | FULLTIME | ONSITE Senior Software Engineer

Magoosh is fixing a broken test prep industry.

Why should students have to put up with exorbitant prices for boring test prep
classes and books that might not even work? Our mission is simple: create
products that give students everywhere access to enjoyable, affordable, and
quality test prep. We help millions study at their own pace, on their own time
regardless of location, social status, or background.

We’re looking for a Senior Software Engineer to help us improve our products,
shape engineering process, and help us grow our small (currently just Zack and
I!) but impactful engineering team. So far we use Rails, PhoneGap + Angular,
and ReactNative. We’re hosted on AWS.

You have many of the following...

* 3+ years of software engineering experience

* Experience building and releasing web and/or mobile applications

* Experience interviewing software engineering candidates

* A passion for making a difference and leveling the education playing field

Extra credit if you have...

* Experience recruiting and hiring software engineers

* UI & UX experience

Get a feel for our company and apply here:
[http://magoosh.com/careers](http://magoosh.com/careers)

And feel free to email me (aria@magoosh.com) or our recruitment manager Meghan
(meghan@magoosh.com) if you have any questions!

------
p13n
Bloomberg (Consumer Mobile) | NYC (Midtown East) | Senior Android Developer |
Full Time | Onsite

We're building a React Native app! My team's looking for one more with plenty
of Android experience but wants to write JavaScript (use ES6, JSX, ESLint,
Flow for type checking, Jest for testing, Istanbul for coverage, Redux), Java
(for bridged native components), and if you're really ambitious/capable,
Objective-C/Swift (for building the same features on iOS). We also still
maintain and build upon our other purely native Android apps.

App performance (speed, memory, battery usage) and user satisfaction (we're
aiming for 5 stars, minimizing bugs & crashes, and improving UX - we have a
usability testing lab onsite!) are important to us. Our dev culture is one of
lunch-n-learns, contributing to the product (strongly collaborating with the
product team), collaborative whiteboarding (they're all over the place!), and
blameless post-mortems.

Mention h/t Ask HN. Apply at
[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/48938?qe=Mobile+Dev...](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/48938?qe=Mobile+Developer+-+Android)

------
dbernazal
Chiron Health | Senior Rails Developer | Onsite | Austin |
[http://chironhealth.com](http://chironhealth.com)

We're a health IT startup in Austin - we’ve raised more than $3.5 million in
capital and are growing our engineering team.

Chiron Health enables doctors to conduct routine follow-up appointments with
patients over secure video chat (quick explainer video here). This would be an
opportunity to help grow the architecture of a top-notch Rails app, work with
WebRTC, and integrate with some of the leading electronic health record (EHR)
systems.

We are offering all of the perks you would expect -- standing desk, 27" Apple
Thunderbolt display, health insurance, 401k, etc. We also have a great office
on the east side complete with a ping pong table, and an engineering room for
focused software development.

If you are interested in learning more about the company and the technology
stack, let me know and we can set up a quick call. You can also check out the
full job posting here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/chironhealth/b449de10-7f92-42f1-8427-0...](https://jobs.lever.co/chironhealth/b449de10-7f92-42f1-8427-0bc98b53108d)

------
jtopper
DevOps Engineer @ The Scale Factory | London, UK (remote possible, but UK
only) | Full Time |
[http://www.scalefactory.com/team/careers](http://www.scalefactory.com/team/careers)

We're a growing London-based business. We design, build, operate, support and
scale Linux infrastructure for clients of various sizes, across a number of
business sectors, including media, e-commerce, finance and pharmaceuticals.

We're looking for DevOps Engineers to join both our customer-facing and our
platforms & systems teams.

Attitude, flexibility, and the ability to learn new technologies quickly, are
all more important than years of experience, however you'll need production
experience with:

* Linux (either CentOS or Ubuntu)

* Configuration management (preferably Puppet, but a CM mindset is more important than the specific tool)

It'd be great if you also have experience operating AWS, but we'll help you
learn this if not.

Full details at the URL above. Apply at [https://the-scale-
factory.workable.com/jobs/57204/candidates...](https://the-scale-
factory.workable.com/jobs/57204/candidates/new)

You must be resident in, and eligible to work in the UK.

------
jshakes
AEM Developer, Mid-level to Sr | New York, NY | Contract | Onsite

We're Big Human, a reputable digital product design studio near Union Square
in New York.

We are looking for a talented AEM developer to lead a major project for a
well-known international media client. The successful candidate will be
working from our office as part of a small, dedicated team for a 4-6 month
engagement.

The successful applicant will work closely with other members of our dev team
(including other AEM developers) to create and configure AEM templates and
components, help design an architecture solution to support multiple sites and
provide support and troubleshooting during testing.

Other requirements:

\- Located in NYC or willing to relocate \- 3+ years of development experience
using AEM / CQ \- Experience with AEM v6.1 Touch UI \- Java-based skill-set
with extremely thorough understanding of AEM building blocks, templates,
custom components, dialogs, widgets, custom workflows, Digital Asset
Management (DAM) customization, and development / deployment processes \-
Experience designing and building RESTful APIs \- Ability to translate
marketing needs into AEM specific recommendations & solutions \- Knowledge or
desire to learn Adobe Analytics and Adobe Target \- Has worked in an agile
environment \- Need to work with onsite team members and offshore team members
to define, elaborate, and develop features and requirements

Big Pluses:

\- Front end experience \- Understanding of other Adobe cloud services that
can be implemented with AEM \- SEO knowledge \- Client-facing communication
skills

To apply please email jobs[at]bighuman.com

------
ed_tech_eric
SMART Technologies |
[https://home.smarttech.com/](https://home.smarttech.com/) | Seattle or
Calgary | ONSITE | Full-time

SMART is one of the largest edtech companies in the world, with software and
hardware in use today in over 3 million classrooms worldwide. Come help us
grow SMART Learning Suite and make a difference in education.

Our interview process is a phone/Skype/Google Hangout screen, followed by in
person interviews in Seattle or Calgary.

Technical Program Manager -
[https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs#/mp06chm](https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs#/mp06chm)

Backend Developer -
[https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs#/mp06bky](https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs#/mp06bky)

Web Developer -
[https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs#/mp06kps](https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs#/mp06kps)

and more. See here for a full list -
[https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs](https://careers.smarttech.com/en/jobs)

~~~
hiredman
This looks interesting, but your application form disallows pdf resumes and
doesn't list the accepted formats.

------
revisionzero
WonderKiln | UI/UX & Illustration Designer | Remote

Type: Full-Time/Part-Time

Location: Remote (we are located in Akron, Ohio)

Company Name: WonderKiln

This one is a bit more straight forward (posted a dev opportunity too), we are
also looking for a part-time/full-time designer to jump into a existing design
team. The main focus is on UI/UX Designer but with a talent for illustration
to aid in crafting assets and moving the experience forward.

Similar to the dev opportunity above, the main focus is on independence and
hitting deadlines while having almost complete free-reign! The projects will
vary quite a bit so looking for someone flexible to jump between projects but
who is also quite capable with regards to Web and App design w/ illustration.

Design-wise we have a small group already but are looking to expand it with
someone very focused and dedicated time-wise. Happy to share our existing
designs/buildouts upon request!

Like the dev opportunity above, we are looking for someone to jump in as part-
time and work on ramping their hours up from there. We are looking for someone
available immediately. If interested definitely reach out with availability
(hours per week), hourly rate, and design examples!

Contact: austin [at] wonderkiln.com

Looking forward to hearing from some of you!

------
HawkWilson
Full Stack Developer | Social Nature | Vancouver, BC (onsite) |
www.socialnature.com

Social Nature recently closed a large seed round led by some of Canada’s
smartest entrepreneurs and VCs and we are growing. We are making waves with
our people-powered marketing vision (people trust friends not ads) and
commitment to only promoting brands with natural products.

We are a small and mighty team where everything you do will have an immediate
impact on those around you. You'll get to work closely with our customers,
invent new ways to integrate with social channels, and wrangle extremely big
data as we build and grow our intelligent platform.

We're looking for a full stack developer who is comfortable working on a
product that is consumer-facing in the front while integration and data-heavy
on the back. A basic grasp of UX and UI design principles will come in handy
along with a solid foundation in algorithms, data structures and design
patterns. More than anything we want people who love what they do, have
opinions and get excited about software.

Bonus points for experience with any or all of the tools in our stack:
Angular.js, ASP.NET MVC, Node.js, SASS, Foundation, jQuery, PostgreSQL,
AWS+ElasticBeanstalk.

Contact: mike@socialnature.com

------
turboh
Move, Inc. (TigerLead division) | Santa Clara, CA | Multiple Positions | $120k
- $145k | Onsite preferred, Remote possible

We are a small, distributed team looking to add experienced engineers to our
group. As part of Move, our team is responsible for one of the most heavily-
trafficked networks of real estate sites on the web, dedicated to helping
realtors connect with buyers and sellers.

Our interview process involves a short programming assignment for you to
complete at your own pace and an onsite interview in Santa Clara, but let’s
just start with an informal conversation to see if this is the right
opportunity for you.

If you are interested, email me directly, no need to bother with a lengthy
application if this isn’t the right fit.

Eric Hall: eric.hall@move.com

Sr. Software Engineer (Front-End or Full Stack) [http://careers.move.com/sr-
software-engineer-front-end-or-fu...](http://careers.move.com/sr-software-
engineer-front-end-or-full-stack/job/6146498)

Software Engineer (Back-End or Full Stack) [http://careers.move.com/sr-
software-engineer/job/6146499](http://careers.move.com/sr-software-
engineer/job/6146499)

------
boomkat
Boomkat.com | Manchester, UK | Freelance Frontend Engineer | Contract | REMOTE
or ONSITE

We're in the process of developing a complete overhaul of the current Boomkat
website. Encompassing a download store and ecommerce functionality for our
physical sales, it's a sizeable project. With over a million tracks in our
back catalogue, and millions of orders, we operate at a scale which represents
some unique challenges, and opportunities.

We're focusing on improving the overall user experience of the website,
creating something that's beautiful and engaging, and better using the depth
of data we house. What we're building right now will lay the foundations for
an exciting second phase, where we plan to break new ground in delivering
incredible experiences around our music.

The new website is built in Ruby on Rails, and uses React.js and Redux heavily
on the front end. We're looking for a skilled, detail oriented contract
Javascript developer to join the team. We're a small, fast moving team, with a
wide range of skills. We work remotely, but have a base in Manchester.

Someone who would enjoy this role will have:

    
    
      - A thorough understanding of React and Redux, and working knowledge of Ruby on Rails.
      - Good working knowledge of responsive design processes and techniques
      - Experience delivering cross-platform applications for the web; particularly in a mobile environment.
      - Plenty of experience writing well structured and tested code, in a continuous delivery process.
      - An ability to work quickly, whilst still maintaining a robust and stable codebase.
    

Get in touch at shlom@boomkat.com - please include your CV, Github link, etc.

------
FabioFleitas
Tesorio (YC S'15) ([https://www.tesorio.com](https://www.tesorio.com)) |
Burlingame, CA | ONSITE

* Senior Backend Engineer: build microservices to interconnect accounting software & work on our webapp's backend (Python/Django)

* Senior Frontend Engineer: work with React, ES6, Gulp, and Webpack to build a B2B financial UX that users love

* Senior Full-Stack Engineer: all of the above :)

* Apply to any of these roles here: [https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio](https://jobs.lever.co/tesorio)

Tesorio is a Y Combinator-backed startup that is interconnecting finance
systems between companies to create a world where B2B invoices & payments are
automated & simple.

Imagine a world where B2B invoices & payments are automated and require no
human interaction. That's where the world is headed and we want to be the ones
to make it happen. It does not make sense that companies have whole
departments dedicated to this workflow with the technology available today.

You'll help us build algorithms to determine a company's utility for cash,
integrations between accounting systems so they talk directly to one another,
help us build the next generation of B2B payments that is as simple as
PayPal/Venmo, and more. We raised a seed round led by top investors including
First Round Capital (Uber + Warby Parker), Floodgate Capital (Twitter + Lyft),
Fuel Capital (Layer + CoreOS), Red Swan (Coinbase + Buffer), Slow Ventures
(early Facebook team), Hillsven Capital (founders of Ariba), and Paul Buchheit
(creator of Gmail, YC Partner).

------
fmeyer
SharePop ([http://www.sharepop.com](http://www.sharepop.com)) | € 40-65K |
Berlin, Germany | Full-time | VISA

We are the first performance-driven influencer marketing platform for app
publishers. Based in Berlin and Korea, SharePop combines branding and
performance advertising by connecting app publishers with over 30 k+
influencers worldwide with a total audience of 90 m + followers. We enable app
publishers and agencies to scale influencer marketing and create visibility on
a risk-free CPI model. Positions:

(senior) Backend Software Engineer (m/f) -
[http://bit.ly/1PzmmVR](http://bit.ly/1PzmmVR)

(senior) Front End Developer (m/f) -
[http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B](http://bit.ly/1r9wU2B) Our current (to be improved by
you) Stack Ruby and Elixir services and Ruby on Rails Web apps Front end with
Vanilla JS, but we're thinking about improving it with React.

If you have any question, please send me an email at fm@sharepop.com

You can check our open positions on
[http://sharepop.com/careers](http://sharepop.com/careers)

------
colbyaley
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical. Reflect is considered infrastructure by our
customers so service availability is extremely important to our business. We
all practice DevOps and we deploy our stack amongst many different cloud
providers. We’re golang on the backend and ES6/React on the front end with
some services and tools written in Ruby. Reflect is the API for data
visualization, solving the data visualization problem for developers the way
Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves payments, and Sendgrid solves
email: by making it a service. With Reflect, developers can add data
visualization to their web and mobile applications in minutes. email me:
colby@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

~~~
davidw
You might consider writing out 'Oregon', as "OR" is not easy to quickly search
for. ", OR" might work in some cases, but Oregon is unambiguous.

------
robervin
Swoop Search | swoopsrch.com | ONSITE Madison, WI | All positions

frontend - JavaScript/CSS/HTML: react, reflux/redux, sass, webpack, etc

backend - Python & Java: Django, numpy, PSQL, Spring, Memcached, Kafka,
tomcat, etc.

Swoop is a fifteen person company based out of Madison, WI. At a high level,
we focus on weighted-vectored search through large databases and other sources
like WMS/WFS, csv/xml/docx, etc. The search itself is extremely user driven
and utilizes a patented query interface to allow for iterative searching and
analytics. The output of the search algorithm is not necessarily single
results; our system focuses on patterns and groupings to present to users so
they have smaller cohorts to continue dissecting and ultimately take action.
We are trying to design user interfaces and search techniques to enhance
human-computer interaction by building a system analogous to the human brain.
This has applications in healthcare, finance, and national security.

\---

I am Swoop's first employee; I can definitely answer any questions and will
happily accept any resumes - My email is rob@swoopsrch.com

Quinn is one of three founders and will also field any questions or resumes -
his email is quinn@swoopsrch.com

------
Shenglong
Everwise | New York, NY | Full Time | ONSITE | Senior Software Engineer,
Senior Front-end Engineer, Software Engineer In Test

We're a small engineering team based in NYC, who come from all walks of life.
We have successful startup experience and embrace processes and technologies
that amplify output.

Day-to-day we leverage Agile, Ruby on Rails, AWS, AngularJs, Redis and
Postgres. We're very adaptable and looking for someone who welcomes the
opportunity to solve a broad range of problems using a wide array of
technologies.

We offer a very competitive base salary and bonus potential. We also provide a
full benefits package including medical, dental, vision, 401K, paid time off
(PTO), employee stock option plan and transit benefits.

As a personal note - I joined about 6 weeks ago, and have had an amazing time
here. We have an adorable office dog named Cooper, and everyone has a
tremendous amount of fun. Our interview process is also both fluid and fair.

Find out more/apply at
[https://www.geteverwise.com/jobs/](https://www.geteverwise.com/jobs/) Or,
feel free to email me a pitch at shenglong@geteverwise.com and I'll pass it
along :)

------
diwank
VP, Engineering | WhizKidz Media | Gurgaon, India | Full-time, on-site |
Competitive salary + stock options

WhizKidz is implementing learning solutions for children keeping in mind that
every kid has a unique set of abilities and learning acumen. We are building a
platform that takes this into account and treats each child in a unique way to
make learning fun and meaningful.

We are looking for someone with leadership skills and experience in designing
technical architectures to fill our VP, Engineering position. As the VP, you’d
be responsible for hiring and mentoring the engineering team and laying the
groundwork for the company’s technical stack and the product development
cycle.

While not strictly required, experience in the following skills is a big plus:

Backend: Python, postgres/mysql

Frontend: ECMAScript 6 (latest version of Javascript), modern frameworks like
ReactJS

Mobile development: Android, Kotlin

Developer tools / services: git, AWS, heroku, github

Modern software engineering best practices

If you are interested, please send in your resume and github handle (if you
don’t have one, make sure to include past projects in the resume) to one of
the following people:

Contact : Diwank (+91 8127943793, diwank.singh@gmail.com) Amit (+91
9999300413, amit@whizkidzmedia.com)

------
Quovo_Sydney
Quovo | Manhattan, NY | ONSITE | Front-end Engineer

We are looking for a front-end engineer to build and maintain the core digital
products of our platform. We pride ourselves on innovating around how our
users - both financial professionals and retail consumers - interact with
aggregated data and rich insights. Dashboards, visualizations, creative
interfaces, and interactive analytics modules - your portfolio of projects
will encompass all the key components of a human-friendly data interaction
experience.

Responsibilities:

-Build and maintain complex web apps. -Work with the Product team on project specs around features, prioritization, and user experience. -Work with HTML, CSS/Sass, and JavaScript libraries such as Angular, React, and d3. -Ensure cross-browser performance and compatibility.

Skills and experience:

-Excellent knowledge of client-side JavaScript, both raw and using libraries. -Experience with Angular, React, or other single-page app frameworks. -Experience with HTML, CSS/Sass, and front-end frameworks such as Bootstrap. -3+ years in a professional development environment. -CS undergraduate degree or equivalent knowledge/experience. -Excellent communicator and collaborator.

Nice to haves:

-Experience designing clean and intuitive user interfaces. -Experience in data visualization using d3.js or similar libraries. -Experience with Node-based build environments such as Webpack or Gulp. -Experience developing for mobile -Experience with statistics and algorithms, or finance.

For more info: www.quovo.com

Email jobs@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
let's chat!

------
zpallin
Outward, Inc ([http://outwardinc.com](http://outwardinc.com)) | Junior IT
Support | San Jose, CA | Full-time / Internship ONSITE

Interviewing involves a phone screening, then an in person interview on site.
First three months are provisional. I will be the person interviewing the
candidate for this position and I will also end up being your lead for the
team. We've hired from hacker news before, so there is that.

= Intro =

IT Support is part of our Infrastructure Team, an Engineering Dept
subdivision. We are devoted to the development of our underlying technical
infrastructure, hardware, systems, services, networking, security, storage,
and deployment pipelines. Work is Mon - Fri every day. Benefits include
healthcare and paid time off. Salary based on experience with stock options.

[http://outwardinc.com](http://outwardinc.com). We are in San Jose, CA job and
we won't relocate for this position. Our address is next to light rail, next
to 87, and we have good parking, making transit easy.

= Job Description =

* Tier 1 & tier 2 support * Troubleshoot windows, linux, and macosx * Managing computer hardware and other devices * Charged with learning and obtaining new skills

Have at least a hs diploma, with a degree, certificate, or equivalent
experience. We're open minded if you can do the work at least. Have a customer
service mindset and good decision making skills, as well as a solid knowledge
with computer hardware or sysadmin and a desire to learn.

Please provide professional references.

Feel free to email me at zpallin@outwardinc.com

------
Sandragiha
Hi - Peloton Technology here and we're Hiring. Autonomous Vehicle Technology,
but for trucks. Our product is pretty amazing.

Peloton Technology | Mountain View, CA. | ONSITE | Full-time

Work on Autonomous Vehicle Technology. It's happening. Check us out at
www.peloton-tech.com

We've a few openings. Use the appropriate links to apply ...

1) Vehicle Software Engineer - expert C++ (Link:
[http://grnh.se/8e1wag](http://grnh.se/8e1wag) ) 2) Vehicle Software Engineer
- Go (Link: [http://grnh.se/51x7p6](http://grnh.se/51x7p6) ) 3) Build &
Release Engineer - Commercial App Dev. Learn Bazel (Link:
[http://grnh.se/1j34py](http://grnh.se/1j34py)) 4) Firmware Engineer - C /
RTOS (Link: [http://grnh.se/6x8yrj](http://grnh.se/6x8yrj) ) 5) Software in
Test/QA - ( [http://grnh.se/6mxweo](http://grnh.se/6mxweo) )

WHAT WE DO: At Peloton Technology, we are transforming the trucking industry,
bringing groundbreaking safety, efficiency and data to the trucks that drive
the economy. WHAT? In short, we're mastering Truck platooning technology and
it works!

FOUNDERS: Peloton's founders are Stanford University alumni with roots in
Stanford's autonomous vehicle program, Volkswagen, Tesla, and IDEO. Our
investors include Intel, Denso, UPS, Volvo, and Lockheed Martin. Our board
members include Ralph Eschenbach, "father of commercial GPS," and Rodney
Slater, Former US Secretary of Transportation

------
sayangel
InsiteVR | Brooklyn, NY | Full Time

\-- What We Do --

InsiteVR (YC W15) is building a virtual reality platform that helps architects
and designers easily present 3D spaces in virtual reality. Challenges we're
working on: networked VR experiences, efficient mesh compression for smooth VR
performance, novel VR user interfaces, data analytics of user interactions in
VR, and making the development of VR experiences as accessible as possible to
anyone who can generate 3D content.

\--What We're Looking For-- Unity Dev - We're looking for a unity developer in
NYC to help improve our VR app.

Graphics engineer - build upon our existing mesh optimization framework.

Dev Ops - help us refine and scale our cloud based mesh processing pipeline.

Sales BDR - Bring VR to every architecture and construction firm in the world.

Some of the challenges you’ll be tackling: destroying draw calls that don’t
need to exist, implementing easy to use VR interfaces, improving Unity
interface with our cloud based mesh optimization pipeline, and optimizing our
VR app with both pre-processing and realtime techniques.

More info here:
[https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs](https://angel.co/insitevr-1/jobs)

or just email me: angel[at]insitevr.com

------
jstoja
Etix Everywhere | Luxembourg/Full time internship | Onsite

tl;dr Internship (Open CV && C++) || (API RESTful && Golang) || Android || iOS
|| (AngularJS && WebGL) || (DevOps)

We are geeks, tech-lovers and inventive people working together to
revolutionise the Data Center world. We bring Artificial Intelligence inside
our buildings by developing innovative systems. We are coming out the “start-
up” phase, with now more than 50 people in 5 different locations, but still
willing to keep the atmosphere of a small company. Our company is working on
many innovative projects to optimise our Data Centres. Therefore, we are
offering internships to young and enthusiastic students to join our R&D
department.

We offer house sharing for free, flexible schedule, fun offices and events,
gym at work.

If you’re interested to know more:
[https://www.etixeverywhere.com/carrieres/](https://www.etixeverywhere.com/carrieres/)

You can also contact Aurore [https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-
ollivier-59b47042/en](https://lu.linkedin.com/in/aurore-ollivier-59b47042/en)

------
HNtribal
TribalScale | Toronto, Canada | Full time | Onsite |
[http://www.tribalscale.com/](http://www.tribalscale.com/)

TribalScale is a mobile first company that specializes in connected devices
and the Internet of Things. Located in the heart of downtown Toronto,
TribalScale is a rapidly growing Product Development firm that aims to collide
the physical and digital worlds. Our team members have a history of partnering
with some of the world’s most premium brands, helping to shepherd businesses
into the connected age. We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented
software engineers to support that growth.

Some of the platforms and environments that we have worked on and will be
working on are: Mobile apps & Web Services (iOS, Android, Windows Phone,
BlackBerry), Connected Cars (CarPlay, Android Auto), Smartwatches, Google
Glass & Other Wearables, Connected Home,Smart TVs, Beacon solutions

We're hiring for many roles including:

\- Software engineers

\- Junior QA

\- Designers

Please apply here
[https://tribalscale.workable.com](https://tribalscale.workable.com) or email
tlui [at] tribalscale.com if you’re interested in learning more.

------
melissa89
Hola Networks

Hola develops P2P technologies that disrupt huge markets Hola gives you the
freedom to browse the web without censorship and to watch videos with less
buffering and faster start time

Hola is the first community powered (Peer-to-Peer) VPN, where users help each
other to make the web accessible for all, by sharing their idle resources. We
take great care to protect your privacy, security and personal information

We believe that the finest products are developed by small teams of great
programmers. We are a small group of developers and we are interested in
finding the best professionals in the world to join our team and develop the
new generation of the internet.

What we are looking for: Talented developers that are: Self-managed Take
initiative Take ownership Code in JavaScript (we will also look at developers
who are excellent in C/C++/C#/Python - (the interview will be in JS) Are
passionate about what we do and how you can contribute to it Are constantly on
the look-out for better ways to do things

Please contact melissa@hola.org to apply

ALSO - refer a developer and earn! For every one of your friends who
ultimately joins Hola, you will earn a $7,000 prize after they are employed
for 3 months.

~~~
melissa89
REMOTE POSITION

------
laurenallanson
Greenhouse Software | NYC | Onsite/Full time

Greenhouse builds software that helps companies be great at hiring and
onboarding.

Founded in 2012, we have grown to more than 200 employees and have more than
1500 customers, some of which are the best known tech brands in industry.

People love working here. Need proof? We are Best Places to Work winners on
both coasts and have a 5-star rating on Glassdoor. And we're hiring!

Here's a glimpse at who we want to hire:

* Technical Lead: you'll manage a team of full-stack engineers, solve challenging scaling problems, and contribute to architecture and design decisions - impacting how we grow our product, team, and business for the future

* Security Engineer: you'll manage our security program and use tools like Burp, Kali, and Metasploit to hack new features before they go to prod and make our SDLC more secure

* Senior Site Reliability Engineer: help implement features that support our in-house development platform. Our stack includes Ruby on Rails, Memcache, Redis, PostgreSQL, HAProxy and nginx, all running on AWS, and we're using the latest distributed systems tools like Consul, Docker and Mesos

* Senior Full Stack Engineers & Full Stack Engineers: develop "secret sauce" features in Ruby on Rails & Javascript, build and deploy globally distributed systems, design and implement a unified API, and build our mobile experiences

Learn more about Greenhouse and our amazing team here
[http://www.greenhouse.io/careers](http://www.greenhouse.io/careers) or email
our Tech Recruiter at lallanson@greenhouse.io

------
karlokeeffe
London, UK | Geckoboard | Front End Developer

Geckoboard is a successful and growing 30-person B2B SaaS startup based in
East London. Our elegant, real-time dashboards solve a difficult but valuable
problem for thousands of paying subscribers.

We are looking for a full-time front-end engineer with experience building
single page applications. You'll be passionate about working as part of a
team, and learning from others through pair programming and peer review.
You'll be comfortable liaising with our product designer on design and
implementation. You’ll relish the opportunity to continually improve an
existing product through refactoring and the removal/addition of features.

More than anything, we value candidates who are excited about picking up new
skills and sharing what they’ve learned with the rest of the team - for
example, none of us knew Go or React.js a short time ago, but now both are key
parts of our stack. We love people with a keen attention to detail and the
willingness to apply it in shaping all aspects of our product.

[https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/](https://www.geckoboard.com/careers/)

------
marklubi
Denver, CO

Certainly wasn't planning on posting anything here, but the timing is right.

Looking for a seasoned React developer (one who also knows React Native) and
is comfortable with a small company (just 3 of us currently).

We have a solid base of users (over half-a-million), a great growth rate (>50%
annually), and we're looking for a great React developer that will be able to
help move us forward.

If that sounds like you, please send your resume to jobs@race-monitor.com

------
howieO3
O3 World | Digital Product Design & Development Agency | Philadelphia, PA |
Full Stack & Front End Developers | ONSITE

We’re developing products for financial services, SaaS and ecommerce clients.

Our projects include:

\- Goal Investor (
[https://www.goalinvestor.com/](https://www.goalinvestor.com/) ) Financial
goal planning: Angular app backed Laravel APIs \- Cause Engine (
[https://www.causeengine.com/](https://www.causeengine.com/) ) Marketplace
connecting nonprofits with freelance professionals: Laravel App, relies on the
Braintree Marketplace API

O3 Labs: Most of the time we’re heads down on client work, but we set aside
time to experiment with emerging tech and have a little fun. Some of those
projects include:

\- Theme Music ( [http://o3world.com/work/labs/o3-theme-
music/](http://o3world.com/work/labs/o3-theme-music/) ): iOS and Android App
that relies on iBeacons and a custom music playing server \- Project Mercury
(aka O3 Poops) (
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPDzwPaK2vI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPDzwPaK2vI)
): OS X Menubar app that relies on Raspberry Pis to let everyone know when the
bathrooms are available:

Our stack includes: Laravel & Node, Angular & React, Sass

Our Interview Process: phone call, take home exercise, half day of onsite
interviews

More details & to apply:
[http://o3world.com/careers/](http://o3world.com/careers/)

------
indeed30
OpenSignal | [http://opensignal.com/](http://opensignal.com/) | Angel, London
| ONSITE

Our mission is to become the global authority on wireless networks; our Wifi
and mobile signal crowdsourcing apps have been downloaded over 15 million
times, our public reports reach a wide audience and our OpenSignal Insights
are purchased by key players in the telco industry. We need to expand our team
to enable us to deal with the terabytes of data we crowdsource more
effectively. You’ll also be making our clients happier (and helping us grow)
by developing more-extensive and more-accurate measurements of critical
aspects of cellular networks.

We're looking for a Back-end Developer / Data Engineer to take responsibility
for existing core data products, including the newly built online platform of
OpenSignal Insights, as well as internal reporting tools that help us grow by
providing our marketing and sales team with critical information. We're also
looking for a Data Analyst to work on competitive benchmarking of network
operators and new analyses of our key metrics. You’ll be supported in all of
these responsibilities by Ajay and Joe (that's me), experienced data
scientists with relevant Telco and math PhD backgrounds.

Contact join@opensignal.com with any queries. Apply via the workable links
below:

Back-end Developer / Data Engineer: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/293248) Data Analyst: [https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676](https://opensignal-
limited.workable.com/jobs/296676)

------
nickpresta
Wave is on a roll and looking for a new team members including Senior and
Intermediate Software Engineers, a Senior DevOps Engineer, and a contract
Front End Developer. To apply for a specific position, visit
waveapps.com/careers. Wave is located in Toronto, Ontario.

The Day-To-Day:

* You’ll face exciting challenges day in day out. From rapidly scaling our systems to redesigning large parts of the application, we never run out of interesting problems to solve.

* You’ll write concise, well-tested code in Python, Ruby, and/or JavaScript.

* You’ll work as part of a small, agile, integrated product team, focused on continual improvement and development

The Bare Necessities:

* 3-7 years with mastery of some combination of computer languages

* The ability to operate highly available systems in production, or willing to quickly

* Experience with web application and / or distributed systems development.

* You take pride in writing well-documented code

* You are borderline obsessive about testing and quality of workmanship.

* You feel right at home in the terminal.

* You are legally eligible to work in Canada

What Makes Working Here Awesome:

* A collaborative, dynamic team with an entrepreneurial culture

* An awesome office space in Leslieville

* Competitive compensation including benefits and development allowances

RECRUITERS PLEASE NOTE: We are not accepting applications via recruiters at
this time.

~~~
etimberg
Hi Nick,

I applied to one of the positions linked from the Wave site. I apologize if
you got a lot of emails, I was getting an error when submitting but I also got
a confirmation email saying my application was received.

-Evert

~~~
ashchristopher
Hi Evert - Director of Engineering @ Wave here - I didn't see your application
in our system. Would you mind submitting again?

~~~
etimberg
Hi Ash,

Thank you for the follow-up. I tried again this morning but received the same
error when submitting.

A few more details about what I am seeing. The errors states that 'Whoops!
Desired Salary is required' however I have filled out all of the fields
including the desired salary level. My first thought was that this was a
parsing issue since I had included a dollar sign and a comma in my answer.
Removing those didn't seem to make a difference though.

Thanks for the help, Evert

------
pygoscelis
Swift Navigation — Software Engineer — Full Time — San Francisco — Onsite

Swift Navigation ([http://swiftnav.com](http://swiftnav.com)) is looking for a
backend/generalist software engineer to work with us on inch-accurate GPS
receivers by contributing to our internal test infrastructure and tools. You
will work with a small team to push the state of the art in satellite
navigation technology, making high-accuracy positioning ubiquitous and easy to
use across a wide variety of and applications in unmanned aerial vehicles,
robotics, and autonomous transportation.

Candidates should have experience with software engineering in a production
environment, Python for data analysis (Numpy/SciPy/Pandas) and scripting, AWS,
and experience or interest in working with hardware.

Please apply at [https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/faeeedb6-fcd0-46af-b5ba-f136...](https://jobs.lever.co/swift-
nav/faeeedb6-fcd0-46af-b5ba-f1368d8f438f)

Email Margaret (margaret@swiftnav.com) if you have any questions. Please do
not send email if you are just submitting an application. Apply at via the
lever.co link above.

Satellite navigation is a rich problem space! Our ~50 person group in the SOMA
neighborhood of San Francisco is spread across analog/RF/digital hardware
design, statistic/estimation/controls, functional programming, and web
infrastructure. Our work is highly interdisciplinary with an environment
emphasizing effective communication, collaboration, openness
([http://github.com/swift-nav](http://github.com/swift-nav)) and inclusion
with a flexible working policy.

------
dwhitworth1
Bound Round Pty Ltd | Sydney (Frenchs Forest), Australia | ONSITE | Hiring:
Mid-level Web Developer | Compensation: Up to 90k (package), DOE

Bound Round helps families with kids find, review, and book online tours,
activities, and excursions.

Qualifications: \- 2+ years shipping web applications to production \-
Familiarity with Ruby on Rails \- Solid JavaScript skills (front-end
frameworks a bonus) \- HTML5/CSS3 \- Experience with integrating and consuming
third-party APIs \- Ability to communicate effectively

We would also like to see: \- A really nice person :) \- Experience with
TDD/BDD \- Ability to write elegant, readable code \- Attention to software
development fundamentals \- Track record of collaboration and leadership in
agile software methodologies

This is a super opportunity for someone who wants to get on a fast track to a
leadership position. You'd be the second engineering hire, so you'll have lots
of input on what needs to be implemented and how.

Our stack currently consists of: Ruby on Rails, PostgreSQL, Heroku / AWS,
Redis, JavaScript, jQuery, Hogan.js (templating built on Mustache.js)

Contact me, Donovan, at donovan@boundround.com with a resume and cover letter
if interested!

------
Quovo_Sydney
Quovo | Manhattan, New York, NY | ONSITE | Data Scientist

We're looking for developers to expand a data pipeline that spans from
retrieval to mining, machine learning and visualization.

As a member of the team, you could be responsible for:

• A suite of supervised classifiers for labeling portfolio types (IRA versus
401k), expense categories (restaurant versus drug store), and more. • An
active learning workflow for account outlier detection. • Automatic extraction
of financial data from HTML, PDF statements, or shopping receipts. • A
statistical model of transaction memo language. • Natural language account
summaries for our application dashboard. • An investor IQ metric that
leverages our enormous dataset of stock trades.

Successful applicants will need: • Fluency with the Python data stack, R, or a
comparable data processing language. • Thorough and articulate knowledge of
statistics and calculus. • An appetite for stepping fearlessly into unfamiliar
domains.

You might fit in especially well if you have prior experience with SQL,
machine learning, NLP, d3.js, or finance.

For more info: www.quovo.com

Email jobs@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
let's chat!

------
plethora
Plethora - San Francisco, CA

We're hiring Full Stack/Front End, QA, Backend, CAD API, and Computational
Geometry Software Engineers ONSITE.

In the future, innovation will be limited only by the bounds of your
imagination. Plethora is building this future by creating design tools and
manufacturing capabilities that empower everyone to create better inventions,
faster than ever before. Join our team! Email the team at
careers@plethora.com.

------
sfanning95
Improbable // London, UK // Fulltime, Onsite // (www.improbable.io)

Our engineers are the heart of Improbable. We solve some of the hardest
problems around distributed systems, high-performance cloud infrastructures,
messaging and much more. Together we are building a world-class engineering
organisation to usher in the age of Strong Simulation; our platform,
SpatialOS, allows developers to build massive, richly detailed simulations
across thousands of machines in the cloud.

We use the right tool for the job and believe in well-tested, robust code. A
lot of our core-systems are built in Scala with areas of C++, GoLang &
Javascript. We also leverage a lot of open-source (CoreOS, etcd, Fleet,
Docker, Prometheus, gRPC) and give back to the community when we can:
[http://bit.ly/294ROMv](http://bit.ly/294ROMv)

We're hiring across a tonne of different roles that you can find here:
[https://improbable.io/about/careers](https://improbable.io/about/careers) and
you can apply via recruitment@Improbable.io

------
maxaf
Canary ([https://canary.is](https://canary.is)) | New York, NY | Data Platform
Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

We're the innovative home security company that grew out of a crowdfunding
campaign[0] and brought to market our easy-to-use and user-friendly video
monitoring solution. Canary combines the latest advances in computer vision,
learning, and data science to help our users live more secure lives.

I lead the data engineering team at Canary, and am looking to grow this team
in pursuit of making our home security devices faster and smarter. Canary's
security camera is unique in that it comes with multiple onboard sensors -
temperature, air quality, and humidity - that produce a continuous second data
stream in addition to the visuals captured by each device.

Our team builds the data pipelines and underlying infrastructure that brings
in and securely houses this data. As you can imagine, security is a first-
class concern in everything we do. This creates many fascinating technical
challenges, from crypto to network security to hardening of applications.
We're all passionate about doing right by our users, and this passion shows in
our designs, code, and planning.

Please have a look at the job posting[1] if you're interested in learning more
about the team and what we do. I'm also happy to answer any questions - e-mail
is in my profile.

[0]: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-
ho...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/canary-the-first-smart-home-
security-device-for-everyone#/) [1]:
[http://grnh.se/s2a6b1](http://grnh.se/s2a6b1)

------
shiphonda
EasyPost | Front End Engineer, Back End Engineer, DevOps Engineer | San
Francisco, CA (Financial District) | Fulltime | Onsite

EasyPost (YC S13) is a fast growing startup that provides a RESTful API for
shipping. We allow users to buy postage labels, check rates, verify addresses,
track shipments, and more with all of the major shipping companies. We help
hundreds of leading e-commerce companies ship and track packages.

We're a small, fun team of Engineers looking to add back-end engineers, front-
end Engineers, and Devops Engineers to our group. We have a lot of fun, yet
challenging projects involving API development getting off the ground right
now and we could use your help!

Our technology stack includes: Ruby on Rails, Python, Go, PHP, REST, and
Javascript frameworks. We're pretty flexible with technologies and we aren't
wedded to past technology decisions. You can use the best tool for the job.

What we can offer you:

• Culture of autonomy and innovation, everyone has a voice here that is heard
with access to our Leadership team

• Competitive salary, equity, and benefits

• Flexible work hours and paid time off

• Free daily lunches

• Opportunity to make important technical decisions at a start-up with great
traction

Our interview process includes one phone call and then one onsite technical
meeting.

If you have any questions about the benefits of working here or want to send
in your resume or Github, email us at work@easypost.com

Check us out for further information:
[https://www.easypost.com/jobs](https://www.easypost.com/jobs)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Course Mentor | Remote | Part Time |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. We're a mission-
driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around
the world while having fun doing so.

Our mentor-led program pairs students with industry veterans who perform
weekly code reviews as part of the learning process. As a mentor, you work
with students all the way through either our back end (Ruby / Rails / SQL /
Algorithms) portion of the course and/or our Front End (JS / Angular) portion
of the course but on your own time.

We prefer full stack mentors but are open to working with great people on all
fronts. Mentors are compensated for check-ins.

Requirements:

* 5+ years of professional development experience as part of an engineering team.

* Strong grounding in CS fundamentals like Data Structures and Algorithms.

* Relevant experience with [CS, Ruby, Rails] and/or [JavaScript, AngularJS].

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your development or teaching ability and general awesomeness.

------
stunder
Hart ([https://hart.com](https://hart.com)) | Product Owner Agile | Anaheim,
CA | Full-time, onsite

OK its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and
have found some great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a
phone interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

* 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance * Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart University * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard * Noise cancelling Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks * Daily catered team lunches

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/m6f5g1](http://grnh.se/m6f5g1)

As a product owner at Hart you will work on managing multiple complex mobile,
web and technology projects using Agile methodology working with Hart design
and engineering teams. The product owner role is a critical one in our
organization to ensure that we consistently deliver the highest quality
products to our customers. Specifically, the product owner will coordinate the
activities of projects from inception to finish to ensure that all aspects the
projects are clearly defined, have appropriate milestones and remain on track
to completion.

This position requires an equal mix of customer management, project
management, and strong business and engineering acumen. The ideal candidate
will have a strong drive for results, interpersonal skills, fantastic attitude
and be comfortable managing and coordinating cross functional teams. You must
have strong organization, planning skills with a consistent track record for
delivering commitments on time. You’ll work in a fast paced, high
communication environment where collaboration with the customer’s, design,
product management, quality assurance and engineering teams is key to your
day-to-day success.

~~~
SmellTheGlove
Can you say anything about the product owner target salary range? Are bonus
and equity part of the comp as well?

------
worldadventurer
Code4Good -- [https://www.engageSPARK.com](https://www.engageSPARK.com) \-
"MailChimp for IVR & SMS" | ONSITE: Cebu, Philippines | Full-Time & Adventure
Fellowship

engageSPARK, a social enterprise, is the world's EASIEST Platform that
empowers non-technical staff (marketing, sales, hr, operations, project
managers, etc) at NGOs & Businesses to easily & quickly build interactive
Automated Phone Calls (IVR) and 2-Way SMS campaigns in any country. We're more
focused on emerging markets, where 66% have no Internet and another 15% access
Internet infrequently. Interactive automated phone calls are the most cost
effective and scalable method to engage anyone anywhere with any mobile phone.

Customers such as Intel, UN WFP, Noora Health (YC W14) Asian Development Bank,
International Rescue Committee, Innovations for Poverty Action, MedAir, Mercy
Corps, and US Institute for Peace use the engageSPARK platform to interact
with people for a variety of use cases, including social change in the areas
of Agriculture, Health, Finance, Elections, and Disaster Planning & Response,
as well as for sales, marketing, customer feedback, and operations. Forbes
says we're "a leading startup. Since launch a little over a year ago,
engageSPARK has been used in 90+ countries.

Adventure Fellowship (1 year): [https://goo.gl/YA8ENR](https://goo.gl/YA8ENR)
| Full-Time Full Stack: [http://goo.gl/Pljcgr](http://goo.gl/Pljcgr)

Our stack: Go (GoLang) Microservices, Python/Django, Java, Docker, Redis,
Thrift, PostgreSQL, CouchDB, AWS, Android

Located in tropical Cebu Island, Cebu City is the second largest city in the
Philippines. It’s a safe place to live with a variety of malls, restaurants,
shops, beaches, and activities such as scuba diving, running, hiking, rock
climbing, and snorkeling. It has a busy international airport with cheap
flights to domestic and regional destinations. Check out Google Images:
[https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&s...](https://www.google.com/search?safe=off&site=imghp&tbm=isch&source=hp&biw=1104&bih=639&q=cebu+philippines&oq=cebu&sout=0&sa=X)

Email us at Jobs at engageSPARK.com

------
jwoah12
Major League Baseball Advanced Media | NYC | FT SWEs & TPMs

MLBAM is the technology and digital media division of Major League Baseball,
providing end-to-end content delivery solutions over web, mobile, and
connected devices. Partners outside of MLB include HBO, PGA, WWE, NHL, GoPro,
and more. Check out our CTO's keynote at last year's AWS Re:invent conference:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmpZ2sk400).

We are growing extremely fast and looking for talented software engineers and
technical project managers to support that growth as we prepare to spin off
into an independent technology company. Our headquarters is inside Chelsea
Market in Manhattan with another development office in San Francisco. My team
is Content Delivery Engineering, and we own the services and applications that
allow client applications (web, mobile, connected devices) to consume content
metadata (video, photos, articles, and any other content that gets exposed to
consumers) from all of our clients. Please shoot me an email for more info.

------
kujenga
Meta | Boston, MA | full time | onsite preferred

Meta is building a platform that allows users to seamlessly search for,
access, and share files across all cloud platforms and devices; in essence,
Google for your files. We’ve closed a seed funding round and are looking for
talented developers to help us scale our MVP and take our platform to the next
level.

[https://www.meta.sc](https://www.meta.sc)

We have exciting development work ahead of us in nearly every area imaginable,
including responsive client-side web development, a microservices-based cloud
architecture written in Go and Python, performance-critical native client
applications, a lightning fast personalized search engine, and complex data
science problems in stream processing, semantic analysis, and information
retrieval.

We’re right in downtown Boston and looking for talented developers and
computer scientists to join us. Offering competitive salaries and large equity
compensation. Email us at careers@meta.sc and check out our careers page at
[https://www.meta.sc/careers](https://www.meta.sc/careers)

------
greg7gkb
Netflix

Senior Android Engineer - Los Gatos, CA

[Onsite, Visa Transfers]

~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~=~

Netflix is the leading video streaming service globally and the Netflix
Android app is one of the most widely used and highly rated mobile
applications. We work hard to constantly improve the performance, features,
and quality of the app as we grow our service out to every country in the
world.

Our Android Innovation team is currently leading development of new products
and features for all mobile clients at Netflix. Examples of current projects
include:

* redesign of the app for phones to provide easier and more personalized browsing of content

* making better use of video in the browsing UI

* optimizing app for usage in low-bandwidth scenarios

* improved, more informative second-screen experience for Chromecast

* dedicated experience for kids on tablets

* secret, mobile-only project :)

We make an effort to be flexible and up-to-date with our tools and processes,
and are always working to reduce developer friction. We'd love for you to join
our team of senior engineers and take this unique opportunity to delight
millions of users each day from around the world!

[https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367](https://jobs.netflix.com/jobs/367)

------
caherrerapa
Nimbl3 www.nimbl3.com - ONSITE - Fulltime - Sponsor visa - Bangkok, Thailand |
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3)

We are a software development studio focused on building products for startups
of Asia Pacific Region and Europe. We work with startups from Austria,
Singapore, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia and Hong Kong in several verticals,
you won't get bored, Join us in the most fun city of Asia! Our clients are
well-funded, recognised startups and backed by early stage Alibaba investors,
Ensogo, DeNA and 500 startups.

We are also building our own products in the B2B space as part of our lab.

\- Rails Developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/049ee05b)

\- Android developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/820c7cca)

\- iOS developer
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/810d25a4)

\- Product manager
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/2eef1fa0)

\- Marketing, Software engineering interns
[https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961](https://www.workhiro.com/companies/nimbl3/66dd3961)

------
elliottcarlson
General Assembly ([http://generalassemb.ly](http://generalassemb.ly)) | New
York, NY | NYC ONSITE + US/UK REMOTE | Multiple Positions | Fulltime

General Assembly transforms thinkers into creators through education and
opportunities in technology, business, and design. We offer classes,
workshops, long-form courses, and events in worldwide markets including New
York where we are headquartered, Atlanta, Austin, London, Hong Kong, Sydney,
San Francisco, Los Angeles, Boston, Chicago, Seattle, Melbourne, and
Washington DC. We also partner with Fortune 500 companies to spur innovation
through increased digital fluency and more effective approaches to
collaboration. We have small, cross-functional product teams that are
developing innovative new solutions to online education, and currently we have
various open positions across the engineering organization that we are looking
to fill. If you want to be part of a diverse team, working on challenging
tasks, and want to help the world expand their knowledge to better themselves
and their careers via education, drop us a line. If you're in New York City,
let's grab a drink or a coffee and chat!

High level stack overview: \- Ruby, Rails, React. Python for data eng.

Interview process: \- Introductory call, Code challenge, Pairing Session,
Group Interview.

Looking for: \- Data Engineer
([https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/50830](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly/jobs/50830))

See our full list of open positions at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly](https://boards.greenhouse.io/generalassembly).

~~~
logfromblammo
Please don't list cities unless you are hiring on-site positions in them.
People search these threads for the cities where they would like to find work,
and for the word "remote". It looks like the only city name you should be
mentioning here is "New York".

------
bradhe
Reflect | Senior Software Engineers | Portland, OR | ONSITE

We’re looking to add experienced software engineers to our team to help build,
scale, and manage our hosted and on-prem platforms. Engineers in these roles
will help define much of the technical direction of Reflect. You’ll get to
work with everyone on our small team and wear lots of different hats, both
technical and non-technical.

Reflect is considered infrastructure by our customers so service availability
is extremely important to our business. We all practice DevOps and we deploy
our stack amongst many different cloud providers. We’re golang on the backend
and ES6/React on the front end with some services and tools written in Ruby.

Reflect is the API for data visualization, solving the data visualization
problem for developers the way Twilio solves communication, Stripe solves
payments, and Sendgrid solves email: by making it a service. With Reflect,
developers can add data visualization to their web and mobile applications in
minutes.

email me: brad@reflect.io or checkout our postings at
[http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z](http://bit.ly/1VwMy4z)

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Full Stack Instructor + Curriculum Architect | Onsite(SF)
or Remote | [http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School runs an immersive and 100% online development bootcamp
where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a mission-driven
company with the goal of launching a million high-growth careers around the
world while having fun doing so.

Instructors are the heart of everything we do and we are looking for an
experienced and opinionated full stack web developer who will lead instruction
in the Immersive program and ongoing development of the curriculum. This is
not a lecture-based position -- we heavily lean on demos and code review while
supporting our pair-programming students when they have questions.

Because we are 100% online, this is a REMOTE OK position which allows for a
high degree of lifestyle flexibility while giving you a chance to potentially
affect millions of lives with the lessons, demos, projects and posts you
create.

Requirements:

* 5+ years team-based development experience, 3+ in Ruby/Rails or JavaScript and relevant frameworks (e.g. AngularJS). Strong CS, testing and data fundamentals.

* Significant experience with writing, sharing and educating (e.g. blogging, delivering conference talks, podcasting, teaching, or committing to OSS). Great communication is prized over specific teaching experience.

* A legitimate passion for education and, preferably, also a quirky weird sense of fun.

Apply with your CV, a description of why you are a good fit, and any relevant
links to Github, conference talks, blog posts etc. to
careers@vikingcodeschool.com

------
orourkme
Compose | Remote (Canada, US, UK)

What: Databases-as-a-service. We offer production grade, auto-scaling,
automatically backed-up, add-on compatible MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, and
more.

Hiring Process: Blind hiring! First, a light application. Second, all
candidates who complete the application receive a work-sample resembling the
work one would do in the role. No deadline. Final step is a paid work day
($500).

Compose has grown into a vibrant group where folks can feel comfortable being
themselves, living a balanced life. We welcome you to enjoy comfort when
taking risks, collaborate with spirited peers, and to unleash your creative
and talented personality.

* Work from anywhere!

* Many neat conundrums to solve.

* Self-managing, distributed decision making. Choose your projects. We're deadline averse and quality focused.

* Hardly any meetings.

* Ruby/Go.

* Fizz: [https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us...](https://www.compose.io/articles/the-tool-we-built-to-help-us..).

Roles:

* Platform Engineer / Application Developer

* Support Engineer

* Technical Content Creator ('Developer Advocacy' type of role)

To begin: [https://compose.interviewed.com](https://compose.interviewed.com)

~~~
throwawaycom12
I suggest searching the internet for a couple of minutes for reviews of this
application process before you continue. I didn't take heed of the warnings
about unresponsiveness and got bit. I submitted an application after grayfox
claimed that the review process described here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11611867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11611867)
was improved, and I sincerely felt that my time would be respected during the
process.

After submitting the first round of homework assignments in early May, Compose
changed the application rules. According to the posted guidelines I expected a
contract gig or an in person interview upon progression. Instead, I was given
a second homework assignment, asking for real feedback and product improvement
recommendations.

I figured that must have been in response to a large number of applications,
and that I was still in the running, so I spent 6 hours more on diagramming
their architecture and recommending improvements. Total time for homework:
12hrs.

I followed up mid-June to see whether or not a review had been made, and was
told that my submission was still in the review process. It's August now and I
haven't heard anything - but I _have_ taken a position with a much more
responsive company.

~~~
jcadam
Yea, I applied to Compose a while back. After they described their interview
process to me, I said "No thanks."

That's something I'd never done before. In the past, even if I found a
company's interview process to be dehumanizing and insulting, I still went
through with it. Even if I wasn't desperate for a job. I just hated to say no.

Thank you, Compose, for presenting me with a hiring process so _absurd_ it
forced me to step outside of my comfort zone and grow just a little bit more
as a person :)

~~~
AbbbaQQ
You made the right choice!

I went through the process, did the work day, and it's actually more free work
than you think and you get treated less kindly than you'd imaginine. Thanks
for the 500$ i guess.

------
acjohnson55
Artsy | [https://www.artsy.net](https://www.artsy.net) | Full-stack developer
| New York, NY (onsite)

Artsy is redefining the way the world discovers art. Our mission is to make
all the world’s art accessible to anyone with an Internet connection.

I'm engineering lead for our auction products. I manage three talented full-
stack engineers and I'm looking to hire an experienced engineer [1] to augment
our team.

We're a small team within the broader Artsy engineering team, but we manage a
lot of software, including dedicated auction infrastructure and parts of
larger projects devoted to auctions. On our team, engineers spearhead the
delivery of functionality, bringing in other engineers and stakeholders as
necessary. So there's a lot of opportunity to make a big individual impact
within a very collaborative environment.

We're polyglot, and our tech stack includes Javascript (React, Redux,
Express), Scala (Akka, Slick), Ruby (Rails, Grape), and Swift. Previous
experience is nice, but a demonstrated willingness and ability to learn new
tech is even better, since engineering is a moving target!

Application: [https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-jobs-full-stack-
software...](https://www.artsy.net/article/artsy-jobs-full-stack-software-
engineer)

Contact: alan@artsy.net

[1] Past experience consistent with 3 or higher on our compensation framework
([http://artsy.github.io/blog/2015/04/03/artsy-engineering-
com...](http://artsy.github.io/blog/2015/04/03/artsy-engineering-compensation-
framework/))

------
shrzbrg
[https://mytaxi.com](https://mytaxi.com) | Hamburg, Germany | ONSITE | Full-
time | German and/or English language possible

With the merge of mytaxi and Hailo, mytaxi will become Europes leading taxi
hailing company. If you want to be part of the massive expansion and tackle
the technical challenges of these two merging companies, you are very welcome
to apply. You will be rewarded with an amazing team, great benefits (Taxi-
Budget, pension plan, bus/train ticket for Hamburg, food, drinks etc.) and one
of the most breathtaking views over the harbour here in Hamburg. We are always
looking for the following technical roles:

* Java Backend Dev: Spring-MVC, Hibernate, SpringBoot, Swagger and container tools - [http://grnh.se/hlsyq2](http://grnh.se/hlsyq2)

* Frontend Dev: AngularJS / React JS / jQuery / Java / HTML / CSS - [http://grnh.se/us57br](http://grnh.se/us57br)

* Android and iOS Devs: Always up to date using the newest technologies on both platforms. - [http://grnh.se/4wfjg1](http://grnh.se/4wfjg1) \- [http://grnh.se/rk07j5](http://grnh.se/rk07j5)

* BI: Everything around Hadoop

* DevOps: Familiar with some of the following: Docker, Postgres, AWS (ECS, EC2, RDS, SQS and so on), InfluxDB, Python, Ansible, Java, Go

Applications can be in german or english, choose whats best for you.
Recruiting will mostly consist of an interview via Skype, a technical
interview with a test assignment and an onsite interview in Hamburg.

------
edited-dev
EDITED | Engineering Positions | London, UK | Onsite | Full-Time

We’re currently hiring for Engineers (especially front-end focused people who
like React, right now) and DevOps. Our stack is primarily Python & JavaScript,
with frameworks like Django/Flask and react.js/d3. We aren’t afraid to
integrate new tech and like to keep exploring what’s out there.

We're an established startup, focused on doing important things for retail,
the fourth biggest industry in the world, helping them reduce waste and be
more efficient. We have a beautiful web app, used everyday by hundreds of
people at Topshop, Saks Fifth Avenue, GAP and more.

Our engineering team is a group of smart people from really varied
backgrounds. We’re solving diverse and interesting problems on a daily basis,
like image analysis, big data visualisation and a load of other fun things
that come with having a rapidly growing data set. We love good practices like
extensive testing and continuous integration, and enjoy giving back to the
community, so open source contributions are highly encouraged.

Our office is large and sociable; people eat lunch together every day and we
have drinks and snacks in the office every Friday, as well as team days out
and all expenses paid trips abroad. There’s a video on our jobs page of our
most recent one: [http://edited.com/jobs/](http://edited.com/jobs/)

Half of the team has actually found and joined us through “Who’s hiring”, so
don't hesitate to get in touch, we're always happy to meet new people!

More details: [https://edited.com/jobs/](https://edited.com/jobs/) or email
jobs@edited.com

~~~
pattu777
Are you guys open to sponsoring international candidates?

------
cure
Curoverse | Boston, MA | preferred on site, remote possible | full time

Open source startup developing the GPL Arvados
([http://arvados.org](http://arvados.org))
([https://github.com/curoverse/arvados](https://github.com/curoverse/arvados))
platform for massive scale storage and processing of biomedical big data.

Hiring process: phone screen, coding assignment, in-person interviews with the
team

[https://curoverse.com/about](https://curoverse.com/about) |
[https://curoverse.com/jobs](https://curoverse.com/jobs)

\---- Senior Software Developer (Golang) ----

Seeking experienced software developers to join our team. We are polyglot
programmers who like hacking on distributed systems and learning new things.
You'll be working mostly in Go and Python.

\---- Python-Enabled Bioinformatician ----

Build Common Workflow Language (CWL) analysis pipelines for Arvados using
common tools (bwa, bowtie, freebayes, gatk, picard, etc) and your own scripts.
Document them for other people to learn from.

------
brendan_gill
OpenSignal - London, UK (Full time, permanent)

At OpenSignal we have built the most exhaustive dataset on the wireless
industry to date through leveraging mobile sensors. This data is directly
measured from consumer devices as opposed to traditional methods of simulating
or approximating mobile experience and we've used this to become the de-facto
source of insight into mobile coverage and performance globally. We increase
transparency in the wireless industry by publishing reports [1] on the quality
of mobile networks, offering unbiased coverage maps [2] and empowering people
with the tools they need to get better mobile connectivity in a hassle free
way.

If the concept of crowdsourced sensor networks appeals to you too then please
get in touch. We are hiring for a Data Analysts, Data Engineers and a number
of other roles (UX Designer, Senior Marketing etc). We're HQ'd in London
(right by Angel tube) and backed by some great investors (we raised a
$4million series A [3] from Qualcomm Ventures, O'Reilly Alphatech Ventures &
Passion Capital).

More info: [http://opensignal.com/jobs/](http://opensignal.com/jobs/) Email
us: join@opensignal.com

[1] OpenSignal Reports:
[http://opensignal.com/reports/](http://opensignal.com/reports/)

[2] OpenSignal Coverage maps: [http://opensignal.com/](http://opensignal.com/)

[3] OpenSignal Series A: [http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-
series-a/](http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/05/opensignal-series-a/)

------
aplant142
The Knot | New York, NY | Software Engineer | Full Time, ONSITE |
[http://xogroupinc.com/xo-group-careers](http://xogroupinc.com/xo-group-
careers)

XO Group is seeking a talented and driven full-stack engineer to join The Knot
Guest Services team. The Knot is the nation’s leading wedding marketplace,
providing our couples with a completely personalized experience that guides
them through the entire wedding planning journey.

\- Serve as a software engineer on the Guest Services team helping develop The
Knot’s suite of planning tools that a bride uses to plan her wedding and
engage with guests.

\- Produce well-tested, maintainable code that stands up to 5M+ requests per
day.

\- Participate in the Agile development process to help architect, build and
ship new features.

\- Provide technical guidance and recommendations to junior engineers on the
team.

Prospective candidates go through a preliminary tech screen followed by a
round of on-site interviews.

You can see the full description at [http://xogroupinc.com/careers-
apply/?gh_jid=246693](http://xogroupinc.com/careers-apply/?gh_jid=246693)

------
svec
Robot | Bedford, MA (just outside of Boston, MA) and Pasadena, CA | ONSITE

Looking for great work-life balance at a job where you can say "I can't find
my keyboard under all these robots!" ? Want a place with half-day Fridays
during the summer so you can spend extra time with your family on Friday
afternoons? Then iRobot might be the place for you.

We blend cutting-edge research and practical engineering to build useful and
affordable robots.

We're looking for smart people who are easy to work with. You should probably
think robots are cool, but a robotics background is NOT required. (I had no
robotics background when I started at iRobot.)

We're looking for software engineers of all sorts: iOS, embedded, test, also
some more hardcore robotics stuff.

Check out all our openings here: [http://www.irobot.com/About-
iRobot/Careers.aspx](http://www.irobot.com/About-iRobot/Careers.aspx)

Email me directly if you'd like to know more: csvec and then guess the rest,
it might involve irobot and a com.

Please email even if you're not sure if you're a match; I'm always happy to
talk to other HN'ers!

~~~
Schwolop
You lost the "i" this month... :-)

~~~
svec
Hah, oops, thanks for pontng t out!

------
papercruncher
San Francisco | Senior Engineers | Tubi TV | Full-Time | ONSITE | VISA
(transfer H1/O1 & start GC)

We are making premium TV shows and movies available for streaming everywhere
and to everyone, 100% free. Join Tubi TV and reinvent the way consumers
discover and consume premium content. With over 40,000 movies & TV shows, Tubi
TV has the world's largest catalog of premium content, all made available to
consumers for free. Some of our studio partners include MGM, Lionsgate and
Paramount. We offer very competitive pay, full medical, dental & vision
benefits, catered lunch, gym subsidies and your choice of hardware. At the
moment, for all positions we are looking for engineers with a few years of
software development experience in the industry.

Target comb for these positions is $130k-$170k + options + full benefits. We
are hiring for:

\- Senior ML/Data Engineer: Come and build out the next iteration of our data
platform. Full autonomy and end to end ownership. Work on your choice of
algorithms using Spark/Flink or any other stacks you deem suitable. See:
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06xpn/?referer=hn)

\- Senior Backend Engineer: Work on NodeJS v6, design APIs, architect video
encoding pipelines, experiment with ad payloads and help build out our media
delivery network. Previous AdTech experience is a major plus. See
[https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn](https://tubitv.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk067d5/?referer=hn)

If you'd like to chat more first, shoot me an email and mention HN (marios at
tubitv dot com)

------
kathleenyano
Betterment | Full stack engineers, security engineers, Android engineers, iOS
engineers and more! | New York, NY | ONSITE

At Betterment, we want to democratize financial advice and management. We're
looking for great engineers to join our team.

You can read about our engineering interview process here:
[https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engin...](https://www.betterment.com/resources/inside-
betterment/engineering/the-betterment-engineering-interview/)

Here are links to some of our openings:

Application Security Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/208916?gh_jid=2...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/208916?gh_jid=208916#.V6NmzZMrJE5)

Full Stack Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/121972?gh_jid=1...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/121972?gh_jid=121972)

Android Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/242863?gh_jid=2...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/242863?gh_jid=242863#.V6PJMZMrJE4)

iOS Engineer
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/242826?gh_jid=2...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/betterment/jobs/242826?gh_jid=242826#.V6PJQJMrJE4)

Our other openings can be found here:
[https://www.betterment.com/careers/](https://www.betterment.com/careers/)

~~~
mariamnyu2016
am Maryam Heidari, I am a third year PhD student in computer science and
recent Master degree graduate. I live in NYC. I was wondering if there is any
Internship position available for October-January? The most recent focus of my
research is on sampling large complex networks. I have proposed a new unbiased
sampling algorithm, which is based on path sampling. The project is using
different real-world complex network dataset such as Twitter Network[1], Human
Disease Network[2] and Citation Dataset. I have had the opportunity to improve
my skills in data structures and algorithms with tools such as C++, C#, SQL,
SQLite, igraph, boost, R, Weka, variety of operating systems, software
development tools, networking, file systems as well as practical experience in
these areas. I have done several projects in information retrieval, machine
learning, classification, clustering, Internet Topology, AS-Level
Graphs/Topology, AS relationships. I developed a meta engine system, a
recommender systems and a web crawler.

I would appreciate to discuss available opportunities with you.

Best,

~~~
kathleenyano
Hi Maryam! We don't currently have an internship program during that
timeframe, but that's something we're hoping to change in the future.

------
temuze
New York City - Moat

Moat is a growing analytics startup with products in two core areas:

1) Analytics

Moat Analytics analyzes content and advertisements for many of the most
trafficked websites on the Internet. We give customers metrics like ad
viewability, attention and user engagement. We were one of the first companies
to begin measuring viewability and we helped make these metrics a standard in
the online ad industry.

2) Search

Moat Search tells you who's advertising where online. This allows us to give
advertisers, publishers and other adtech companies an overview of the entire
online ad ecosystem. Our customers can see their competitors' ad campaigns,
find prospects by seeing the clients of similar companies or see trends in the
industry before anyone else. We have a free product, moat.com and a premium
product, Moat Pro.

We just raised $50M and we're still growing very quickly:

[http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-
help-d...](http://www.wsj.com/articles/moat-raises-50-million-to-help-d...).

Both technical and non-technical openings can be found at moat.com/jobs

Questions? Email me at rodrigo.menezes <at> moat.com

------
zgao
Frontend Developer (React) | AlphaSheets | up to $150k (depends on level of
hire and equity tradeoff) + equity | Contractors welcome; remote or onsite |
Bay Area

What we're building:

Collaborative, programmable spreadsheets. Think Google Sheets, but like this:
[http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif](http://www.alphasheets.com/videos/headliner.gif)

You can check more examples out at alphasheets.com.

AlphaSheets marries the capabilities of spreadsheets (simple WYSIWYG
calculation interface) with the full power of programming. We've gotten
excitement from wall street quants, marketing analysts, pharmaceutical
scientists, insurance analysts. Our broader audience is the burgeoning
population of people who can write small bits of code but aren't full-on
software engineers. We envision a future where tens of millions of people with
these skills see AlphaSheets as their tool of choice for data analysis.

Short video demo: [http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif](http://d.pr/i/jK28.gif)

Experience is a plus, but not a must as long as you're smart. We have a
React+ES6+Flow / Haskell stack. We love seeking leverage through good
architecture, languages (Haskell!), frameworks, and tools. (Doesn't matter at
all for this position if you don't know Haskell.) We're well funded (big seed
round) and have 4 years' runway so we're not going away overnight.

Our culture is one of efficient, open communication and rational decision
making. You'll be joining a founding team of 4 guys out of MIT.

Email our CTO (Anand Srinivasan) at anand (at) alphasheets (dot) com

------
cnbuff410
Stryd, Boulder, CO, Techstars Boulder 2015 | Intern | mobile Developer |
Remote Okay

[http://www.stryd.com](http://www.stryd.com)

Stryd is a multidisciplinary team that is enthusiastic about the future of
wearable technology for athletes. Out of this passion, we've developed the
world’s first wearable power meter for runners that provides insight into
their running technique and performance.

We are looking for mobile developers who are knowledgable with Android and iOS
development. We use Java for the Android and Swift for the iOS. Good sense of
design is bonus.

We also want you to be an endurance runner, or a triathlete, or at least to
have the passion about running. This is very important.

You will be leading the Android development for Stryd first, and possibly
share the development for iOS in the future.

Being able to relocate to Boulder for the internship is preferred but we also
consider the remote talent? BTW, if you like running, Boulder is pretty much
your dream place. You get tons of opportunities to run and train with LOTS of
elite athletes who are Stryd ambassadors here.

If interested, please send an email to kun@stryd.com

------
mrmondo
Rushing to catch a flight but Infoxchange (@infoxchange on twitter) is hiring
several mid/senior level dev and a dev / technical dev team lead roles that
all work closely with the ops team I lead there.

Don't have time to do he full blurb right now but we're an awesome not-for-
profit organisation based mainly in Melbourne, various areas of the business
provide different services to other NFPs and community organisations as well
as products that have been funded by winning awards / challenges (such as the
google impact challenge last year) to assist people that are homeless, at-
risk, need mental health support, trauma counselling, refugee assistance
etc...

A big (main) part of that is designing, building, maintaining and improving a
number of different web based applications and services that link to each
other for things like patient management, electronic referral etc...

Main language in dev is Python and PHP, and in my team is Puppet, Ruby and
whatever else is the best tool for the job and organisation, lots of really
new tech, I'm quite proud of us in many ways being very early adopters of new
and interesting tech in the OSS world and we contribute back a lot as well.

Very transparent organisation with quite a flat layout and essentially no
internally bureaucracy, it's the only job in my life where I wake up on a
Monday morning and want to go to the office!

Really got to rush off now but please check out
[https://www.infoxchange.org](https://www.infoxchange.org) or
twitter.com/infoxchange and get in contact if you're looking for work in
Melbourne and you share our vision that underpins every decision we make:
'Technology For Social Justice'.

Thanks, Sam.

~~~
mrmondo
Note: Positions filled! Thanks :)

------
Nelnet
Omaha, NE; Full-Time; On-Site -IT Java Software Architect-Nelnet Business
Solutions- The IT Software Architect will design enterprise wide cross-
functional solutions and provide guidance and leadership to technical teams.
This position needs someone who has experience with Bootstrap and Aurelia. We
are looking for someone with a responsive mind and a great business objective
approach!

-Bachelor’s Degree in Computer Science. -6 years experience in software development with a strong expertise in at least one key competency. -2 to 3 years experience as a technical or development leader with a demonstrated ability to deliver medium to large scale technology solutions.

EEO/Drug Free

To see more on this job, and to apply, please visit: [https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3213/it-java-software-...](https://careers-
nelnet.icims.com/jobs/3213/it-java-software-architect---nelnet-business-
solutions/job?mode=view&mobile=false&width=720&height=500&bga=true&needsRedirect=false&jan1offset=-360&jun1offset=-300)

------
awclives
Jupiter Technologies Corp. | Chicago, IL | Full-Time and Fall/Winter/Summer
Internships | Onsite

Early stage stealth startup seeks extremely-talented founding engineers to
help build a new gateway to the internet. First version launching soon.
Founder has a demonstrably strong track record in perhaps the most competitive
quantitative field there is, and, in his new field, he expects to win.

You will be working from a small office in Lincoln Park, right by the zoo and
park.

Looking for a winner. Someone with high standards, high ambition, and the
judgement to know what’s important and what’s not. Track record and attitude
much more important than pedigree. The more experience building world-class
software the better, but junior candidates will also be considered.

Technologies: Kotlin, Swift, Typescript, and AWS.

Also hiring software-engineering interns year-round. You will work hard and
learn a lot. It is our purpose that, by the end of your time at Jupiter, you
will have become an excellent young programmer.

Love of language, books, and natural language processing all plusses.

Email resume to austin@jupiter.ai. Next step is phone screen and then an
interview at office.

------
Jacqued
NightSwapping ([https://www.nightswapping.com](https://www.nightswapping.com))
| Paris, FRANCE (city center) | Front-End/UI Web Development Intern (Paid) |
FULL-TIME ONSITE

DURING THIS INTERNSHIP, you will help the team build and improve the UI for
the NightSwapping platform, work with a REST API, use Angular.js and help us
move to Angular 2, and have plenty of opportunities to develop your skills as
a frontend developer. You will work autonomously and have a meaningful impact
on the platform's evolution. You are NOT expected just to turn JPEGs into HTML
and CSS.

NIGHTSWAPPING is a community of people that host each other to travel for
free. Whenever you host members in your guest room or entire home, you earn
Nights credits that you can then use to travel later on.

THE NIGHTSWAPPING TEAM comprises a dozen employees, with 2 developers based in
central Paris, and the rest of the team operating in Lyon, FRANCE. You'll have
opportunities to travel there and probably take part in at least one work
retreat somewhere in France.

WE'RE LOOKING FOR a recent graduate, motivated student or self-taught
developer who is anxious to improve the experience of our users, has an
interest in interface design and UX, and will help us make our website and
apps a delight to use. We're looking for someone who learns quickly and can
work autonomously. A satisfactory internship might lead to a permanent
position.

We're open to part-time remote work once you're established in the team.
However, we need someone who is in (or will relocate to) Paris. Foreign
students are welcome.

To apply, send an email to mehdi@nightswapping.com. Please provide work
samples and/or a link to your GitHub profile if applicable.

------
sarahmakeschool
Make School | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time

Make School is building a college university replacement for the computer
science degree. The program spans two years, divided by a six month internship
at a tech startup. Students learn the CS theory covered by traditional
universities paired with the practical experience of building and shipping
products plus soft skills such as ethics, storytelling, and interpersonal
communication.

Instructors are at the heart of our program, and we're looking for an iOS
Instructor and a Full Stack Web Instructor to develop and teach curriculum for
our 2-year Product Academy starting in September.

Our talented and diverse team is working hard to change education and we could
use more players. Make School offers competitive salaries, excellent benefits,
lots of networking opportunities, and a work environment where every employee
has an impact.

Apply here and mention Hacker News:
[https://www.makeschool.com/jobs](https://www.makeschool.com/jobs).

Reach out to sarah@makeschool.com with questions.

We've met some great people through HN and would love to meet more!

------
will-sun
Munchery | San Francisco | Senior Software Engineer (Full-stack) | Full-time |
Onsite|

Munchery's mission is to get real food accessible to everyone, everywhere. We
want to reclaim the dinner experience for our customers. The engineering team
is nimble with 14 individuals and you'll be solving one of the main problems
that many people face today and that's getting a more healthy, delicious and
affordable option to those that just don't have the time. This is not an
exhaustive list, but you'll be working on dynamic projects such as making our
logistics team more efficient, geo-location of our orders and inventory
management. Since we are such a nimble team, you'll be working on a vertically
integrated team that builds products from end-to-end. We build everything from
the beginning to the end.

We're looking for a seasoned Senior Software Engineer (full-stack) who have a
mastery of SQL, Javascript, HTML/CSS, and Ruby on Rails (or equivalent
framework)and preferably with 3-5 years of work experience.

Some articles to learn more:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-01-05/how-a-
viet...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2016-01-05/how-a-vietnamese-
refugee-is-rethinking-food-delivery-in-america)

[https://medium.com/@shervin/how-munchery-is-literally-
eating...](https://medium.com/@shervin/how-munchery-is-literally-eating-the-
world-218c6520dc99#.glj1tc1c5)

To apply: [https://munchery.com/jobs/81553/senior-software-engineer-
ful...](https://munchery.com/jobs/81553/senior-software-engineer-full-stack/)

------
nickreffitt
Tapdaq | London, UK | [https://tapdaq.com](https://tapdaq.com) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

Tapdaq enables mobile developers to grow and retain their app’s user base.
Over 3,000 mobile developers use our in-app advertising to set up efficient
cross promotion campaigns between their own apps, and install exchange
campaigns with other developers on the platform.

VC backed and based in Farringdon, London. Our vision is to become the default
inventory management platform for mobile applications.

We're hiring:

\- Full-stack Web Developer - Javascript, Node.js, more details:
[https://tapdaq.com/jobs#Web-Engineer](https://tapdaq.com/jobs#Web-Engineer)

\- DevOps Engineer - saltstack, jenkins, comfortable working with
java/node.js/python deployments

Apply by sending your CV to jobs@tapdaq.com or e-mail me directly on
nick@tapdaq.com if you have any questions.

Press coverage:

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/balderton-backed-in-app-
ad...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/balderton-backed-in-app-ad-platform-
tapdaq-bags-6-5m-series-a/)

[http://www.pocketgamer.biz/comment-and-opinion/63627/app-
sto...](http://www.pocketgamer.biz/comment-and-opinion/63627/app-
store-8-years-on/)

[http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/18/apples-new-search-ads-
are-...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/06/18/apples-new-search-ads-are-a-kick-
in-the-teeth-for-app-makers/)

------
ruiwen
Backend/Infrastructure Dev | Lomotif | Singapore | ONSITE | Full-time

We're building a creator-focused app that allows users to very quickly stitch
together music videos. Available on both iOS and Android. We're very excited
to be in the online video space, and we'd like to explore the ways memories
are captured and shared =)

We're a small team of 7 (4 engineers), and are looking for a
backend/infrastructure dev to help sure we have a stable base on which to grow
our product.

Our backend stack currently includes Python (Django) for services, Postgres,
Elasticsearch and Redis for DBs and caching, Jenkins for CI, Docker and
Kubernetes for infrastructure.

This job involves writing code, managing services, maintaining servers,
wrangling databases and datasets, developing internal toolchains and much much
more. We deal with video and audio quite a bit, so if you have experience in
handling and delivering that sort of data, that's a plus!

We're based in Blk 71 (71 Ayer Rajah Crescent), so come visit if you're in the
area!

Otherwise, feel free to drop me an email at <my-hn-username> [at] lomotif
[dot] com!

------
snasirca
Nulogy | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[https://nulogy.com/careers](https://nulogy.com/careers) | Rails SaaS for
Contract Packagers

Our motto is: "It’s Not Just Business, It’s Personal."

Our mission:

\- Enable companies to perform the activities necessary to deliver
personalized products more effectively.

\- Allow companies in the supply chain network to collaborate and do business
together more efficiently.

\- Reveal transformative insights about the operations and network dynamics of
the industry. Drive data-driven decision making and continuous improvement.

Recent Awards:

\- Deloitte: Technology Fast 50™ Canada - 2015

\- Deloitte: Fast 500™ North America - 2015

\- Aon Hewitt: Canada’s Best Small and Medium Employers, Platinum status -
2016

Benefits:

\- Unlimited vacation. Because your results are your results.

\- 100% top-up for 13 weeks for any parent of biological or adopted children

\- $750/yr toward any extra help to make your family life easier for parents.

\- Free format hack days roughly once a month.

Interview process: coffee date, 1 take home assignment, 1 on site whiteboard,
1 pair programming session

Apply at:
[http://goo.gl/forms/R4lvFmowO0aSNenT2](http://goo.gl/forms/R4lvFmowO0aSNenT2)

------
sdillingham
KPCC (Southern California Public Radio) is hiring:

Applications Developer (Audio) | Los Angeles | Full-Time

Some of the biggest names in public radio - NPR, KPCC, WNYC, and WHYY - are
partnering to build a system that simplifies the workflow and delivery of on-
demand and podcast audio. Our goal is to create the platform that many public
radio stations use to power their digital audio future.

We’re looking for a passionate developer to build the core systems and
services around audio upload, management and delivery. If you're a dev who
loves podcasts and public radio, this is a unique opportunity to have an
impact on the future of the industry. Developers on our team work across the
stack to build web applications, and get excited about learning new things.
Most of our apps are written using Rails, Ruby, Javascript, Node.js and the
Elastic stack.

The development of this project will be led by the product team at KPCC. We're
based in Pasadena. If you're interested, check out our full posting here:
[http://bit.ly/1m8yQps](http://bit.ly/1m8yQps).

------
n0us
Muster -- Python/JavaScript, ONSITE Richmond, VA

[http://www.muster.com](http://www.muster.com)

[https://muster.workable.com](https://muster.workable.com)

About Muster

Muster is an advocacy platform that enables professional associations and
nonprofits to engage their membership in the legislative process. By providing
simple and intelligent solutions to communicate with lawmakers, client
organizations are able to easily influence public policy and advance their
cause. Muster has a proven track record in powering the campaigns behind
legislative victories and increasing membership-driven advocacy.

Job Description == Web Developer

Skills & Requirements While we are seeking someone who covers all the
requirements below we would also like to speak with anyone who has a nice
combination of the below skill set even if you are missing one or two items.

* Experience with Python/Django

* Experience with AWS, Heroku or other cloud-based infrastructure providers

* Experience with git and Github

* Experience with ReactJS or other single page application frameworks

* Experience with Docker or other containerization software

* Experience developing REST APIs

~~~
taurath
ONSITE where?

~~~
n0us
Richmond, VA.

Sorry, new to this.

------
twohey
ClassPass | Senior Engineer | San Francisco & New York City

We are hiring Android, backend, and full stack folks in either NYC or SF.

ABOUT US At ClassPass, our mission is to help people stay active and live
happy. We offer people a new way to work out and experience fitness and are
growing rapidly. We deploy to production daily and use technologies like
Python, React, Java, terraform, and AWS to not only keep up with our scale
demands, but to achieve high velocity and reliability.

ABOUT YOU You have experience developing high quality software and are excited
about doing that at a rapidly growing company. You know how to have productive
technical discussions and how to make things as simple as possible, but no
simpler. You want to work at a company that meaningfully improves the lives of
its customers and partners.

* 5+ years of experience writing software professionally * Successful track record of shipping products / features * Passion and curiosity for technology

ONSITE required, happy to work with folks to transfer H1-B VISAs

If you're interested please drop me a line as I'd love to talk to you. paul AT
classpass DOT com

------
kkholleyholland
Senior Software Engineer / Full Stack Developer | London, UK | Onsite | HugHub
- Fintech Startup

HUGHUB provides a revolutionary new way for insurance brokers to present the
full range of protection products to their customers. The development team is
looking for an Senior Software Engineer/Full Stack Developer to join them.

The team is hard working and small, comprised of 5 developers, who work
closely together at the consulting firm’s plush office on Savile Row. The new
hire will be utilizing the latest technologies, helping to develop and improve
the HugHub product, and will get to work on future innovative products,
getting involved from the onset of the idea to working directly with clients
to implement a finished product.

The HugHub product has a front-end written entirely in Java/TypeScript,
Angular, Node.js and a back end utilising RESTful web services (.NET WebAPI),
CQRS, MongoDB. The product eco-system also comprises various satellite systems
such as a custom-built rules engine and CMS.

Please contact me if you are interested in hearing more!
Katherine.kaplan@holleyholland.com

------
mahillon
Kamcord | iOS Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | San Francisco, CA

At Kamcord, we’d like to fundamentally change how people share the internet.
We let you record a 15 second video reaction to anything you see on your
phone. You share what is on your screen, from a news article to a funny
YouTube video to your favorite playlist, along with overlays for your face and
voice. Instagram and Snapchat have built massive communities around the front
and back cameras of your phone. We pioneered mobile screen capture and are
building a community for the third camera on your phone: the screen. We’re a
team of 40+ and have landed $35M in funding.

We're looking for an iOS App Engineer to help us deliver an amazing mobile
experience. If you know Swift/Objective-C and want to join the coolest startup
in the social space, then email vic@kamcord.com or apply directly at
[https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9...](https://jobs.lever.co/kamcord/8480c014-d88c-4d2a-8286-2b99c9923905).

------
ppandey
Asana ([https://asana.com/jobs/eng](https://asana.com/jobs/eng)) | San
Francisco, CA . New York, NY | ONSITE Software Engineers (generalists and
specialists: mobile, web, api, infra, security) We’re a mid-stage startup
(~250 people) building a SaaS product that allows teams to track their work
and achieve their most ambitious goals. We closed our Series C financing round
earlier this year and are looking to grow our team with engineers who want to
build enterprise software that delights users while ensuring the highest level
of security, availability and performance. We're hiring across all of our
teams, each of which has 2-5 engs at a time and is responsible for projects
from inception through launch and beyond. We value distributed responsibility,
mindfulness, and maximizing impact, which leads to an engineering culture that
focuses on shipping quickly (and sustainably) as well as mentorship. Our
interview process consists of a written test, phone interview, followed by on-
site interviews. You can view our interviewing guide at
[http://asa.na/interview](http://asa.na/interview) Here are a few links if you
are interested in learning more:

Engineering Blog:
[https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/](https://blog.asana.com/category/eng/)

Asana's vision doc and where we are going:
[http://asa.na/vision](http://asa.na/vision)

Our co-founder Dustin on why work-life balance is so important to us:
[http://asa.na/live-well](http://asa.na/live-well)

Please email me at hn@asana.com if you're interested in our engineering
positions.

~~~
MKsays0071
Please review old applications on your mail. Just asking for applications and
not getting back is not cool.

------
ssutch3
Breadwallet | React/Redux mobile engineer | Remote/SF, CA

Breadwallet is looking for an experienced software engineer to work with us to
build out the future of money. We’re the leading mobile Bitcoin wallet, and
need a few more hands to help us achieve our vision: to be the onramp to
Bitcoin.

Our team is a group of Bitcoin enthusiasts. We’re geographically distributed
across the US and Canada, with a central office in San Francisco, CA. You’ll
be working directly with me, @ssutch, to build out features that allow our
users to purchase and sell bitcoin directly within the app. We believe this is
the next most important step for breadwallet to truly achieve our vision of
being the onramp for bitcoin.

The most important skillset for this job is React/Redux. Candidates must have
a firm understanding of how React/Redux apps are built and must have worked on
them in the past. We have a lightweight HTML5 runtime that is hosted inside
our native wallet software. This provides an environment for us to develop
quickly, while sandboxing the development from the underlying sensitive
financial software.

Our HTML5 team is young, and so far it’s just been me with occasional help
from some contractors. You’ll get the opportunity to shape how our HTML5 team
evolves into the future.

Experience with iOS/Swift and Android/Java is definitely a bonus, but myself
and our Android developer will assist there whenever necessary. Everyone at
breadwallet is a polyglot and you are definitely encouraged to try, and learn,
new things!

Here are some bullet points:

* Full benefits package * Work remotely * New hardware when you need it * Travel to SF once a year for our team on-site * Unlimited vacation

You can email your resume to me sam@breadwallet.com

------
ro_bo
AltspaceVR | Software Engineers | Redwood City, CA | Onsite | Full-time |
Permanent eligibility to work in US preferred | Virtual reality, Unity, Rails,
HTML5, React, ES6, WebGL, three.js

About us: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com)

Open positions: [http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

Our team: [http://altvr.com/team](http://altvr.com/team)

WHO WE ARE:

\- AltspaceVR is a virtual reality software company building a platform for
communication in VR.

\- Backed by some of the best investors on the planet
([http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw](http://bit.ly/1EEqFsw))

\- With a team that is passionate about the future of VR.

WHAT WE BELIEVE:

\- VR will be for everyone.

\- The social connection enabled by VR will change your life (and we can show
it to you.)

\- We should embrace everything that is great about the 2D web.

\- That we can and will invent the 3D web.

For more info: [http://altvr.com](http://altvr.com) For open positions:
[http://jobs.altvr.com](http://jobs.altvr.com)

------
Andrewstein
PromisePay | [http://www.promisepay.com](http://www.promisepay.com) |
Australia (Melbourne) & Philippines (Manila) | 40+ employees | Ruby, Angular,
AWS, DBA | ONSITE

Hi HN! I am the Lead Developer at PromisePay, a high-growth fintech company
with offices in Melbourne, Manila and St Louis. We are looking to fill some
roles to join us on the journey.

1 x Developer Lead (Ruby/Angular) - Melbourne

3 x Developers (Ruby/Angular) - Philippines & Melbourne

2 x DevOps Engineer (DBA / Security) - Philippines

1 x QA (Test automation) - Philippines

1 x Product Manager - Melbourne

PromisePay powers fast, flexible and frictionless payments so platforms and
marketplaces can build trust, improve user experience, and drive revenue,
without the extra operational overheads and costs. With a growing team and
high-profile customers, we are looking to rapidly find talented people to join
our developer and product teams.

Our interview process involves a initial chat to determine skillset and fit, a
technical assessment and then a cultural fit meeting.

If this sounds interesting reach out to me! Andrew McIntosh: jobs at
promisepay.com

------
rmurphey3
Front-End Systems Engineer | Indeed.com | Austin, TX or Seattle, WA (ONSITE)

Join a small, talented team that’s focused on radically changing how we
approach front-­end application development at Indeed. As an early team
member, you’ll have significant input and influence on projects like a shared
component library for UI development; tooling to make it easy for engineers to
spin up and build new client­-side applications; common systems for measuring
and monitoring application performance; and more. You’ll evangelize front­-end
best practices to teams around the world, help them incorporate those
practices into their development workflow, and take your learnings back to the
front­-end systems team to develop new tools. You’ll also help identify and
mentor individual developers throughout the organization who will be the
ultimate source of the front­-end systems team’s success. Your work will
increase the velocity of every developer who touches client­-side code; it
will impact hundreds of millions of job seekers around the world; it will —
quite literally — change the face of Indeed.

\---

The interview process will include a screening exercise and, for successful
candidates, a day of on-site interviews. The process will focus specifically
on identifying candidates with the required technical and communication skills
necessary for the role; expect to talk about vanilla JS, maintainable CSS,
client-side performance, testing client-side applications, designing and
developing front-end systems to be used across projects, and communicating
effectively with technical and non-technical audiences.

\---

More information: [http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Front-End-
Engineer-S...](http://www.indeed.jobs/career/JobDetail/Front-End-Engineer-
Systems/920)

------
louisswiss
Front End Engineer | Gymhopper | Lisbon PT | Salary range: Euro 24'000 -
48'000 + options based on experience | Onsite | No resume needed

Hi everyone, at Gymhopper we are looking for a fun, motivated and kind front-
end developer to join us in building cutting edge and wildly popular software
for gyms and fitness studios all over Europe.

While not up to SV rates, we look after our team members very well and pay
1.5-2x more than the market rate here in Portugal. Our stack is Mongo, Node,
React and React Native and you will be working on really interesting problems
which, while we sell B2B, affect and are used by hundreds of thousands of
consumers in different countries and languages.

Part home office/remote is a possibility (and a flexible work-life balance
that suits you is proactively encouraged), however at least 2 days/week onsite
is a requirement.

Interested? Email me and mention you’re from HN. No need to send a resume—I’d
like to hear about what you’ve been working on lately, and feel free to
include any relevant project links.

Louis | Cofounder, Gymhopper | louis@gymhopper.com

------
matt-ingresso
Ingresso | London, UK | ONSITE

Ingresso is a London-based ticketing startup. We have done the work to connect
to a large number of ticketing system APIs, allowing us to transact directly
on the venue's system. We are profitable and growing fast, processing around
£30 million worth of tickets in the first half of the year.

Our ticketing platform consists of:

\- an API (exclusively powering Amazon's ticketing business
tickets.amazon.co.uk)

\- a white label website (eg www.disneytickets.co.uk and
www.fromtheboxoffice.com)

We aim to make these two products the best in market, and need your help to do
it.

We use a combination of Python, Go and Objective-C (server-side not Apple
SDK). We have recently written 2 microservices in Go, and have just migrated
half our infrastructure to a containerised platform using Google Cloud /
Kubernetes. Our core backend services runs on FreeBSD machines in a dedicated
datacentre.

We're looking for:

\- Senior Backend Web Developer (£50-65k)

\- Full Stack or Backend Web Developer (£40-50k)

\- Junior Technical Analyst (£25-30k)

[http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/](http://www.ingresso.co.uk/careers/)

matt at ingresso.co.uk

------
KBurbine02
Austin, TX ONSITE

Want to build something great? Tired of tyrannical corporate environments?

Come join our team!

FATHOM is a company providing a cloud-based, geospatial platform that
encompasses the needs of a water utility from an end-to-end, completely
organic perspective. The FATHOM platform is deployable at any scale in a
matter of months and can be implemented in several different configurations,
from a software-as-a-service (“SaaS”) offering to a fully outsourced billing
and customer care service.

Check us out in the news:
[http://www.computerworld.com/article/3098339/wireless-
networ...](http://www.computerworld.com/article/3098339/wireless-
networking/texas-city-dives-into-water-monitoring-technology.html)

If this is right up your alley - you can apply at:
[https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/fathom/jobs/devops-
engi...](https://careers.jobscore.com/careers/fathom/jobs/devops-engineer-
aBRqlMovOr5PFJdG1ZS6tF?ref=rss&sid=68)

Thanks!

------
NewsNow
Software Developer/Web Developer| NewsNow.co.uk | London, UK | Full-time,
permanent

Passionate about any area of news, sport, or fairness in news reporting?
Relish crafting elegant solutions to hard technical and business problems,
using whatever is the best tool for the job? Thrive in an open, collaborative
environment, where the best ideas can come from anyone? Confident and
articulate about what you know, and humble and articulate about what you
don't? Fancy the idea of competing with Google, by being clever rather than
colossal?

Then why not consider joining NewsNow.co.uk, news aggregator and top ten UK
media publisher with 15M users monthly. Established 1998 and profitable ever
since, our ethos and business models have stood the test of time. Ours is a
developer-led company: our Founder and CEO heads up our development team.

We currently have two opportunities: \- As a /software developer/, you’d be
working on projects including our unique in-house article classification
engine, generating live digests of our most compelling content, or mining live
streams of data about events from all over the world. \- As a /web developer/,
you’d work on projects like letting users view images from the news, and rate
articles.

We run Debian Linux on our co-located raw metal and on AWS EC2/VPC, with
MySQL, Apache, and in-house code written in a variety of languages. We do our
web development in HTML5, CSS3, advanced JavaScript, jQuery. We use OO
patterns in coding.

We’re also welcoming applications from remote developers if you live within a
reasonable commute of London.

If you like the sound of us, we’d love to hear about you. Please get in touch!

[http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/](http://www.NewsNow.co.uk/careers/)

------
mbesto
Versame | Palo Alto, CA | Full-Time | On-site

We're changing the way the world thinks about education, one child at a time.
Our first product, the Starling, is a fitbit for word tracking.

Our technology stack is mainly around JavaScript on the backend and web, Swift
on iOS, and exploring JS on Android. Our stack share is here.
[http://stackshare.io/versame/versame](http://stackshare.io/versame/versame)

We're hiring for two software positions: (check our website for firmware)

Server

VersaMe is hiring an experienced engineer to help us scale our back-end system
capacity by more than an order of magnitude. Your initial task will be to
analyze the performance and architecture of our existing implementation,
identify potential bottlenecks and create an implementation plan that meets
our goals for growth. You will also work closely with our mobile and web
application teams to develop and deploy new product features based on metrics
collected by our Starling wearable.

Android

VersaMe is hiring an experienced engineer to help us develop a graphically-
rich performant Android application in React Native. Your initial task will be
to build proof of concepts around using Java and React Native around Bluetooth
Low Energy and graphing libraries. You will also work closely with our backend
and iOS teams to architect and develop and deploy new product features based
on metrics collected by our Starling wearable.

Check us out here: [https://www.versame.com/](https://www.versame.com/)

Email hiring AT versame DOT com for more info.

Recruiters/Recruiting websites - do not send me email or you'll get INSTA-
spammed-boxed.

------
jfountain2015
New York City, NY (Union Square) | Vettery
[https://www.vettery.com](https://www.vettery.com) | ONSITE | Full-time Full
Stack Engineer

Here’s the gist: Vettery is a tech company, but what we ultimately do is help
people find their dream job. We are looking for self-starters who care about
helping people find a job the love! It’s pretty simple, we are looking for
hungry people with an energy to disrupt an ancient industry and at the same
time enjoying the perks of a growing startup. Vettery engineers work across
the full stack and are committed to optimizing the experience for our users as
well as our employees. A Vettery engineer has input into the whole process of
the company from business decisions to where our tech stack is going. You will
be involved in all levels of the products we produce. There is a large variety
of projects here and we strive to align people with what tech they like to use
or want to learn. See more info and apply here...

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230](https://boards.greenhouse.io/vettery/jobs/118230)

PHP, Javascript, Angularjs, MySQL, Elasticsearch, Python, CSS, Sass,
Bootstrap, Grunt, Ubuntu, AWS, Vagrant, D3.js, Apache, Nginx, Git,
Protractor/Jasmine Benefits: Competitive salary Open vacation & sick time
Medical, vision, and dental insurance Vettery Perks: Frequent team outings,
lunches, and team building events Lots of free food - stocked kitchen +
beverages. Interview process: 1. Phone screen (30 Min) 2. Take home exercise (
2-4 Hours ) 3. Call to discuss exercise results (30 Min) 4. In person tech
interview ( 1.5 Hours ) 5. In person pair programming ( 4 Hours ) 6. Final
round with product lead, designer, co-founders. ( 1.5 Hours ) Some of the in
person interviews can be combined or done after hours depending on your
schedule.

------
zachsnow
San Francisco, CA | FareHarbor | ONSITE

FareHarbor is hiring for a variety of product positions at our San Francisco
office. From front-end engineering to product design and management, we'd love
for you to join our tight-knit team building a best-in-class product in the
activities and tourism industry. (See:
[https://fareharbor.com/jobs/](https://fareharbor.com/jobs/))

FareHarbor providers reservation, operations, and logistics software to
thousands of activities and tourism providers across the nation and beyond. We
built this company from the ground up, have been revenue generating since day
one, and are now on track to over $1B in bookings in the next 12 months.

The product team is small -- 10 people of a 100-person-strong team -- and
intensely focused on product and client experience. If you're excited about
building top-notch software for an interesting and exciting industry, drop us
a line with a bit about yourself and the work you do at
jobs+product@fareharbor.com.

------
Infosourcer
Cloudera | Palo Alto & San Francisco CA | ONSITE

/looking/for/a.job ?

You want to make a REAL difference? Join the team at Cloudera and help answer
the world's biggest questions.

Cloudera is looking for mid-senior level engineers who have a passion for
distributed systems, Hadoop, open source, test & automation, to name a few.

We work alongside the Open Source community to do things with data that have
never been done, on a scale & at a speed that no one has ever seen.

When you work at/with Cloudera, you work with the leaders & innovators in Big
Data.Those who think "data first" think Cloudera. The ability to use unlimited
data in unlimited ways is transforming entire businesses.

That’s why many of the world’s leading organizations trust Cloudera to help
them answer the biggest questions.

Because when you ask bigger questions, you get bigger answers. And that makes
ANYTHING possible.

To learn more about Cloudera & all our new, hot openings, visit our Careers
site [http://bit.ly/ClouderaIsHiring](http://bit.ly/ClouderaIsHiring)

------
rsmith
Healx ([https://healx.io](https://healx.io)) | Cambridge, UK | Natural
Language Processing Engineer | Full-time | ONSITE

Healx is a funded startup using genomic data analysis, data mining and machine
learning to find existing drugs that could treat rare diseases. There are over
7,000 rare diseases that affect an estimated 350 million people worldwide,
most of which lack effective treatment.

We are currently recruiting an engineer with expertise in natural language
processing to be responsible for our biomedical text mining work - extracting
and learning from millions of relationships in scientific literature.

You'll join a small team of developers with expertise in bioinformatics,
machine learning and software engineering. As an early employee in an
ambitious, growing startup company you'll be able to make a significant
contribution to our technical direction.

For more information please see:
[https://healx.io/jobs/](https://healx.io/jobs/)

------
BestReviews
Join BestReviews ([http://bestreviews.com/](http://bestreviews.com/)) in
building the next generation product review and recommendation service. Think
modern-day ConsumerReports. We are profitable, receive over 3.5 million
uniques/month and are growing fast. Here is some press about us:
[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/patrick-daniel/how-this-
harvar...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/patrick-daniel/how-this-harvard-
based-st_b_8469402.html)

Senior product manager - work closely with founders to set and execute an
ambitious product strategy.

Growth analyst - implement a highly analytical approach to growth by
leveraging data analysis and a/b testing. Previous experience with SEM
preferred.

Creative director / head of content - direct the creative and editorial vision
for our content.

All roles are based in San Francisco (ONSITE, FULL-TIME). Competitive
compensation and benefits. Please email jobs@bestreviews.com if interested.

------
vanrysss
Mirador - [https://www.miradortech.com/](https://www.miradortech.com/) |
Backend Engineer | Full-time | Portland,OR | ONSITE

Our mission is to make it easier for the people that operate local shops and
growing businesses to have access to affordable loans from traditional
lenders. Every day, each employee at Mirador walks in the door knowing that
they can make a huge difference if they are smart in what they do and work
hard to make it happen. This is doubly true in engineering: we are a
technology company at our core.

We're a small startup in fintech space looking for a couple more backend
engineers. Our ideal candidate will have experience writing Java services with
Dropwizard backed by Postgres serving a React frontend and hosted on AWS,
whether you've been an engineer for 12 months or twelve years, we'd love to
talk to you. The team is small with five engineers and twenty total in the
company.

Reach out to me at svanryssegem@miradorfin.com if you have questions.

------
johnrball
Spreemo | Senior Rails Engineer| Full Time || New York or Remote within USA

Do you want to make a tangible difference in people’s lives with your
excellent engineering work? Use your Rails skills to improve the lives of
patients everyday through our Unique quality- oriented Approach!!! We are
building a dynamic Rails Team and we want you to be a part of it! Spreemo is
growing !!! We are looking for someone who is committed to writing well-
tested code, and who has a collegial attitude and an interest in mentoring
junior developers.

4+ years of Rails Experience Best practices in building a RESTful API

Deep experience with Cucumber, Capybara, and Rspec

The hows and whys of git

Thorough understanding of full-stack security and performance issues

[https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/f9ccce00-3ec1-4689-b488-58...](https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/f9ccce00-3ec1-4689-b488-58daf67b8a7b)

If you're interested in joining a fun-loving team full of people trying to fix
America's healthcare system, send us your resume to john.ball@spreemo.com

------
rochers
Blue Bottle Coffee | Oakland, CA | Lead & Sr. Software Engineers (Ruby) |
[https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers](https://bluebottlecoffee.com/careers)

Our Senior Software Engineer is essential to Blue Bottle building incredible
online experiences for coffee lovers near and far. We build easy-to-use tools
that allow our guests to shop for coffee and merchandise online, learn about
brewing coffee at home, and share their coffee-drinking experiences with
friends and followers. We also build powerful automated tools that enable our
internal teams to do what they do best: make delicious coffee, create
exceptional experiences and deliver freshly-roasted coffee to the right
person, at the right time.

Our Senior Software Engineer will collaborate with product managers, fellow
engineers and leadership to help drive thoughtful solutions to business
challenges and opportunities for our website and internal tools, (fueled by
delicious drinks of your choice, of course).

~~~
boraturan
Hi, do you have a contact email for this?

------
HitmanH
Alcova Asset Management LLP | London, UK | Full-time | ONSITE | EU RIGHT TO
WORK NEEDED

We’re an entrepreneurial London based quantitative hedge fund manager that is
looking to grow our team. We were founded 4 years ago by a small team of
ambitious partners with tier 1 banking, proprietary trading and hedge fund
backgrounds who everyone works with directly. The firm is small enough for
everyone to have an immediate effect on the results, and we’re all
enthusiastic about finance, systematic trading and the technology that
underpins it. We’re based in Knightsbridge, overlooking Hyde Park.

You’ll be working with the team here to create trading algorithms and their
associated analytic tools; you will maintain feed & line handlers to process
large amounts of market data in a low-latency environment. In time you will
grow to get an understanding of all aspects of the trading systems, and will
look to further improve and automate processes in a constant drive for
efficiency.

You’ll be a Quantitative Developer who has worked in a professional
environment, know knows their C++, C++11, Templates, network-level
programming, and libraries such as Boost & Boost Asio inside out. We use
Python elsewhere – so a working knowledge of that is a big plus (along with
NumPy, SciPy, pandas for calculations, and Python/PySide for GUI work), as is
messaging protocols such as QPID to get data around the place. This stack sits
on Linux, both hosted and cloud (AWS).

Ideally, you’ll have a strong educational background, such as a degree, an
advanced degree or PhD in a quantitative field, and you definitely will be
able to communicate effectively with people of variable technical abilities
and be able to demonstrate enthusiasm & drive in the space.

We offer a challenging environment, and reward well. If this sounds
interesting, please email me on russell.hart@alcova-am.com

------
c-oreills
Conversocial | London | Full Stack Engineers | Onsite | Full-time

Conversocial is changing the way companies serve their social customers. Our
SaaS allows companies to deliver great customer service on social platforms at
scale.

Our engineers focus on delivering real value to our clients so they can
delight their customers. We work closely with the product team to ensure we
understand what users need, then design and build pragmatic solutions.

Stack: Python, MongoDB, ReactJS and Solr. Infra: AWS and Chef.

We have a positive, respectful trusting work environment. We buy everyone
lunch every day in the office, have drinks on Fridays and all engineers get a
conference allowance (as long as they teach us something when they come back!)
and all the books they can read.

Interview process: phone screen, on site technical interviews, then chat with
CEO.

For more info and application see
[https://conversocialltd.workable.com/jobs/59835](https://conversocialltd.workable.com/jobs/59835)
or email techjobs <at> conversocial.com

~~~
c-oreills
Just switched to greenhouse - so please use
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/conversocial/jobs/258255](https://boards.greenhouse.io/conversocial/jobs/258255)
if you're interested!

------
wanderr
BetterHelp | Sunnyvale, CA | Full Stack Engineer, UI/UX Developer, Data
Analyst, PPC Marketer | Relocation | Onsite

BetterHelp is an online counseling platform, we make people's lives better by
helping them get 24/7 convenient access to a licensed counselor.

Our main selling points for the HN crowd:

-Engineers operate autonomously, acting as their own project managers and taking complete ownership of their projects, from getting it specced to building, testing, releasing and monitoring after launch. There is no waterfall because there aren't really handoffs.

-We are extremely data driven, every feature or change is a test, we let the data from tests decide.

-We try to do everything as an MVP: since we need data for our decisions we prefer to spend as little time as possible building anything. I know first hand how demoralizing it can be to spend months working on a doomed or pointless project, most of our projects are under 2 weeks, many under one week.

[https://betterhelp.workable.com](https://betterhelp.workable.com)

------
scangeloso
Front End Engineer | Forbes | Jersey City, NJ | Onsite

Hi HN, this is Sal Cangeloso, a Director of Product at Forbes. We are hiring
front end engineers, product managers, and a project manager. If you are
interested in working on a major media brands with a growing team, we should
talk. My team focuses on custom pages, revenue-based improvements to
Forbes.com, and building out our internal tools. If that's a fit, great, if
not I'll get you in touch with the right person.

Our careers page is here: [http://www.forbes.com/sites/careers-at-
forbes/](http://www.forbes.com/sites/careers-at-forbes/), but I'm specifically
hoping to fill these roles:

-Front End: [http://bit.ly/2arwyCe](http://bit.ly/2arwyCe)

-Project Manager: [http://bit.ly/2auOmtV](http://bit.ly/2auOmtV)

If you are interested in anything you see, please email me and mention the HN
posting.

Sal Cangeloso, scangeloso@forbes.com

~~~
scangeloso
Btw - Front End role was moved to
[https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=...](https://workforcenow.adp.com/jobs/apply/posting.html?client=forbes4me&jobId=14196&lang=en_US&source=CC2)

------
ross_at_premise
Premise Data | Seattle, WA; Portland, OR; San Francisco, CA | Staff Front End
Engineer | ONSITE

Premise is a mobile data and analytics platform bringing visibility to the
world’s hardest-to-see places. Human-directed and machine-refined, Premise
indexes and analyzes millions of observations captured daily by our global
network of contributors, unearthing connections between them to map reality on
the ground, and help global decision-makers move faster and make more
impactful decisions.

We’re a passionate, tight-knit, hyper-ambitious team in San Francisco, Seattle
and Portland. We love technology, and it shows in the craftsmanship of the
products we create. Our network is currently comprised of more than 30,000
individuals in over 200 cities in over 35 countries, that execute on contracts
for our customers who are among the world’s largest commercial, financial and
governmental institutions. Internally, our diversity mirrors the global nature
of our work: we come from 30 countries, speak more than 14 languages, and
believe in the value of life experience that an unconventional background
inherently brings. What unites us is our innate curiosity and collective
ambition to build technology that ultimately has measurable human impact.

I’m a front end engineer with a secondary focus on building out our
engineering office in Seattle. We’re looking for all sorts of scientists and
engineers, but I am most interested in senior front end engineers with 5+
years of heavy JavaScript and complex web application development experience.
Extra emphasis on those who currently reside or are looking to relocate to
Seattle, though I’m also happy to hear from candidates for both our SF and
Portland offices. Our front-end stack includes some really fun and powerful
technology, including Flow, React, Redux, and Jest.

If you’re interested or have any questions, shoot me a message: ross ( at )
premise ( dot ) com.

~~~
ross_at_premise
Some additional details and notes:

* All of the usuals are included: free daily lunch, competitive compensation and benefits, equity in the company.

* Premise currently has $61 million in VC funding, with the most recent round being a Series C of $50 million in September 2015.

* __PLEASE NO RECRUITERS __I am looking to speak directly with candidates only. 3rd party recruiters will be ignored.

------
kenamarit
KitSplit | [https://kitsplit.com](https://kitsplit.com) | New York City, NY /
Brooklyn | Full time, ONSITE or REMOTE okay

Hi there I'm Ken, co-founder and CTO of KitSplit. We are looking for a full
stack engineer to join our team! KitSplit is a rental marketplace for cameras
and related gear like lights, lenses, and VR gear.

We're a small team, and you would be our 2nd full-time engineer. We have a
good group of people working with us right now, and we are very much a part of
the creative community that we serve. The bulk of our application is built in
Ruby/Rails and you would have major input into how our product develops. You
would be in on the ground floor of a quickly growing company. We're currently
based in the Hearst Tower in Manhattan.

More details here:
[https://angel.co/kitsplit/jobs/156298-developer](https://angel.co/kitsplit/jobs/156298-developer)

You can contact me at ken@kitsplit.com.

------
KaratTeam
Karat | Expert Interviewer | REMOTE

Hiring top talent is a critical activity for all companies, yet the way
organizations interview candidates is broken. Interviewing is a time consuming
process that is rarely data-driven. Here at Karat, we see a massive
opportunity to transform the interviewing experience for every candidate and
company.

Join out elite community of Expert Interviewers.

As an Expert Interviewer, you will be compensated at highly competitive rates
for your interviewing expertise. The time commitment is flexible---many of our
interviews happen on nights and weekends. Some experts do 5 interviews/week
while others do over 20 interviews/week. You can work from anywhere, anytime.
You will sharpen your interviewing skills and transform the interviewing
experience for every candidate and company.

Apply Here:
[https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced6...](https://jobs.lever.co/karat/d44ab283-c7c0-4bbd-b8c3-4dc0ced64c86?lever-
source=hn)

------
DominoDataLab
Domino Data Lab | San Francisco, CA | Onsite Full-Time
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/](https://www.dominodatalab.com/)

Do you want to build or shape the future of data science? We have an ambitious
vision for powerful new ways for data scientists to collaborate. Our customers
include some of the world’s most sophisticated analytical organizations: From
Fortune 500 companies (insurance, pharmaceuticals, manufacturing, financial
services) to government intelligence agencies.

If you are a Senior Full Stack Engineer (Scala/Java) or Senior Infrastructure
DevOps Engineer (Docker/Kubernetes) who can architecturally own complex
projects from design through implementation check out our careers page for
more information:
[https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers](https://www.dominodatalab.com/careers).

If you are interested in having a conversation about Domino Data Lab, send us
an email jobs@dominodatalab.com

------
arobbins
Factual - Los Angeles, San Francisco, Shanghai

Factual is currently hiring engineers and data lovers of all levels in the SF
Bay Area, Los Angeles, and Shanghai.

Factual’s location platform enriches mobile location signals with definitive
global data, enabling personalized and contextually relevant mobile
experiences. Built from billions of inputs, the data is constantly updated by
Factual’s real-time data stack. We were named one of "50 Disruptive Companies
in 2013" by MIT Technology Review. We have a terrific team that is still
fairly small and an incredible CEO who was previously the co-founder of
Applied Semantics (which was bought by Google and became AdSense). Factual has
venture funding from Andreessen-Horowitz and our partners/customers include
Bing, Apple, Facebook and Groupon.

There are many challenging problems to work on at all layers of the stack:
data cleaning and canonicalization, storage, deduping, serving, APIs,
improving data using machine learning, etc. A great example is one of our most
recent products, Geopulse Audience, which stands at the intersection of high
quality places data and large scale analysis of user geo-data:
[http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-
audience](http://www.factual.com/products/geopulse-audience) . If you love
data, Factual is the place to be. Our main criteria are that you're smart and
get things done, but you'll get bonus points for experience with Clojure
([http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure](http://www.factual.com/jobs/clojure)),
machine learning, NLP, algorithm design, or Hadoop.

You can email me personally at alexr@factual.com, or view our job postings
here:
[https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings](https://www.factual.com/jobs#openings)

------
sharethisTA
Palo Alto, CA | ShareThis | ONSITE Full-Time | H1B Transfers OK

Recruiting Process: Phone Call to Tech Screen to Onsite to Offer (Usually
takes about a week from initial phone call to offer)

Multiple open positions: Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Full Stack:
Meteor, React.js, Node.js) Senior & Principal Software Engineer (Data:
Cassandra, Kafka, Golang)

We're hiring engineers who want to: - Work on a tech stack that includes the
latest technologies like Docker, Kubernetes, and Big Query. - Sift through
TB's of social sharing data to provide real time insights and intelligence. -
Work in a truly agile and lean startup environment. - Be inspired by talking
to our customers, a/b testing, surveys, and hackathons.

Get a behind the scenes look at our: Engineering Culture:
[http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html](http://www.sharethis.com/engineering.html)
Day to Day Life: [http://talent.sharethis.com](http://talent.sharethis.com)
Hackathons:
[https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661](https://player.vimeo.com/video/146034661)

We're backed by prominent VC firms like DFJ, Blue Chip, T-Venture - who've
also funded companies like Tesla, Twitter, Skype and Box.

Most people know us for our social sharing widget which powers sharing for
over 3MM sites and apps across the web - and generates a billion social events
per day ( > 1.5TB of data). But what makes ShareThis a fun and challenging
place to work is how we use that data to power a suite of real-time data and
media products for our partners and advertisers.

If you want to know more or apply to any position, email me directly at
mosquera@sharethis.com with Hacker News in the subject name.

------
mgw
Dealini | Zurich, Switzerland | Onsite | Fulltime | Development Team Lead

Dealini is creating and running marketing campaigns in retail stores, moving
people from the physical world onto our online experiences.

As our Development Team Lead, you would be responsible for:

\- Managing and mentoring our development team

\- Architecting our systems consisting of a Python REST API and AngularJS as
well as native iOS / Android clients

\- Expanding our team by leading the hiring process

\- Being the interface to the marketing side of the company

We still expect you to get your hands dirty by spending a big chunk of your
day coding.

Our interview process: A short chat over the phone, interview with me
(founder) and a second (ideally on-site) interview with someone from the team.

We have a very laid back atmosphere and some Silicon Valley style perks. You
can find more information here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121220/development-team-
lead-8...](http://stackoverflow.com/jobs/121220/development-team-
lead-80-100-dealini-schweiz-ag)

Contact me at michael.wirth@dealini.ch

------
alexzoltano
PayScale | Seattle, WA & Cary, NC | Fullstack Engineers | Full-time | ONSITE

PayScale is hiring full-stack software engineers at all levels in Seattle, WA,
and Cary, NC, onsite, full-time.

We have a service that tells you how much you should be paid in real-time and
we're building it with Amazon Web Services (AWS), React, ES6, MongoDB and
more. You'd be working alongside me (@alexzdangelo, Software Development
Manager).

Apply at [http://smrtr.io/iBsXXw](http://smrtr.io/iBsXXw)

More jobs at
[http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs](http://www.payscale.com/about/jobs)

What's it like to work at PayScale?

Lots of laughter. People have lunch together. Wine and board games on Fridays.
There is a buzz in the air. Feels like a startup with the stability of an
established company.

What does the team do?

We’re building significant new features and products on PayScale.com’s public-
facing site and services. Lots of opportunities to work and learn alongside
experts in UX, big data, distributed systems, machine learning, search, and
econometrics. You'll help us empower employers, employees, and job seekers
with real-time data, compellingly and entertainingly presented. Your ideas are
valued, your voice is heard and your work has immediate impact.

What we'll do

Help you grow in your career. Offer mentoring. Encourage normal work hours.
Hackathons every three months. Lots of fun activities.

What you'll do

Full-stack development. Build public APIs. Build significant and fundamental
new features and products. Work across teams and products alongside a highly
functional, world-class development team

------
cedricd
WeWork | NYC | Fulltime | Onsite

WeWork is looking for a Lead Data Engineer esponsible for building out the
Data engineering team, managing the technical development process, and driving
forward our data infrastructure.

We're growing fast and need help to continue building a team that influences
all aspects of the business, from our member-facing social network to the way
we manage and design our spaces.

You can apply directly at the listing here
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/wework/jobs/194515?gh_jid=19451...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/wework/jobs/194515?gh_jid=194515#.V5-NmpMrLxg)

We also have openings for software engineers and leads.
[https://www.wework.com/careers#digital](https://www.wework.com/careers#digital)
cedric@wework.com

WeWork transforms buildings into beautiful, collaborative work spaces and
provides infrastructure, services, events and technology so our members can
focus on doing what they love.

------
kevin91liu
Swipecast | NYC | Full stack engineer | ONSITE, Full-time/intern

We're a startup in the fashion industry, building a platform for fashion
professionals to network, showcase their work, and find jobs. Our basic
business model is to take a 10% commission from jobs that occur over out
platform, undercutting the 40% (or more) that agencies charge. We've already
got transactions happening, and have received overwhelmingly positive response
from the industry.

We're looking to hire engineer #3 to help us continue to build our platform.
Right now we're particularly interested in finding someone who has front-end
web development experience, but you would also be working on every aspect of
our product. Our company has tremendous potential to serve the $50B+ global
fashion market, and we're looking for someone very motivated to create an
awesome product and to impact the company's success. Compensation is, of
course, very competitive.

If interested, contact me at kevin at swipecast dot com.

------
vrae
IdeaFlow | Palo Alto, Boston | Software Engineer / ML, NLP / Web,Mobile Devs /
ONSITE / INTERNS / VISA / REMOTE

We're a team of MIT AI and web programmers (advisees of Tim Berners-Lee and
Patrick Winston) building a shared brain for organizations and the world. Our
first product is a collaborative UI for graphs that enables enterprise
analytics teams to discover and visualize the patterns and connections trapped
within their spreadsheet data. We're mega-passionate about personal
information management, the intersection of philosophy and AI, and connecting
people with related ideas! We are seed-stage (have paying enterprise
customers) and offer sizable equity, or competitive salary. Whitepaper and
demos: [http://about.ideapad.io](http://about.ideapad.io)
[http://home.ideapad.io](http://home.ideapad.io) Palo Alto, Boston | Contact:
vienna@ideapad.io

------
callinize_cto
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Onsite | Fulltime.
[https://www.tenfold.com](https://www.tenfold.com) DevOps / Sr. Systems
Architect / Site Reliability Engineer

Tenfold's mission is to gather and analyze customer interactions (phone call,
email, chat text). Our customers use this data to make predictive decisions
about their business.

We use an event driven architecture (node, kafka, mongo, elasticsearch) to log
and display analytics on over 1 million phone calls per day. We are working on
our email & chat integration now. We are one of the fastest growing Techstars
Cloud startup, with growth of over 20% per month.

We have grown from 2 engineers (both founders) to 13 engineers and 35 people.
Tenfold is growing 20% per month. We've got great funding from the founder and
early team member of Rackspace. If you want to work with an ambitious team,
take an ownership mentality to the infrastructure you automate / support:
email careers@tenfold.com

------
kibaekr
OnboardIQ (YC S15) | [https://onboardiq.com/](https://onboardiq.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | Frontend & Backend Engineers, Data Scientist | On-site |
Fulltime

OnboardIQ is a hiring automation platform for companies employing lots of
hourly workers — think delivery companies, retail, call centers, and service
marketplaces. We went through Y Combinator’s batch last summer (S15), raised a
$3.3m seed round, and we’ve grown tremendously in the past year.

On the surface, we're a b2b software tool. Underneath the hood, we've
collected approx. million applicants by serving as the backend that processes
every single one of our customer's hourly-workforce applicants, and we've
started to build algorithms that can predict hire rates and retention of
applicants in a service economy that is characterized by unpredictable labor.

Our stack is in Ruby on Rails + React.

Ping me at keith [at] onboardiq.com with "Hacker News" in the subject line!

------
currycoder
Gamer Network | Brighton, UK | Python Web Developer (mainly back-end) |
[http://www.gamer-network.net/](http://www.gamer-network.net/) | Full-Time |
ONSITE

We are looking for talented Python developers at all skill levels to grow our
in-house development team. We are building a bespoke, scalable content
platform as the backbone of our award winning editorial offerings. The
platform will deal with 100s of millions of pageviews per month and run our
industry leading editorial sites, including; Eurogamer.net, Gamesindustry.biz,
USGamer.net and many more.

We’re looking for developers who are passionate about Python and excited about
working in a fast moving games media company. We’re offering the opportunity
to shape our editorial offerings in a very relaxed, friendly environment. The
company is highly cross-functional; developers work closely with editorial,
commercial and events teams. Gamer Network runs EGX - the largest consumer
games event in the UK - and all members of the development team have the
opportunity to go along to help out.

Some things about our culture: * Friday at Four - weekly wind-down with beers
in the office * Work-from-cafe/home if you need a break from the office * Help
run EGX (if you want to!) * Standing desks on request! * Get an idea,
prototype it, pitch it!

Your ideal stack (you don’t need all of these things!): * Python (virtualenv,
python3) * Django * MySQL, PostgreSQL, ElasticSearch * Scalable web stack:
Redis, Varnish, Celery, Messaging/Queueing, Restful APIs * Git/Github/Gitlab *
Any devops (Ansible, Linux) is a bonus

Hiring Process: Get in touch with your CV, we'll review and schedule a quick
phone interview. If you're a good fit we'll get you to come to our office,
meet the team and we'll move from there.

Contact: careers@gamer-network.net

------
nanoanderson
Yahoo! ([https://mobile.yahoo.com](https://mobile.yahoo.com)) | New York City
| ONSITE | Full-time iOS/Android/Back-end

Yes, Yahoo! You probably know us for many reasons ;-), but some of the best
ones include our awesome mobile apps (Fantasy Sports, Finance, Sports, Video
Guide, Weather, et al).

In our New York office, we've got a crack team of mobile designers and
developers, and we're looking to grow even more. We work mostly on the Finance
app/site and Video platforms and apps (Yahoo Video Guide, check it out!). I
personally manage the mobile video engineers, who have built the Video SDK
(video player in all Yahoo apps), Yahoo Video Guide, some secret Android TV &
tvOS stuff, Yahoo Screen iOS/Android, and more.

Perks: free food, hackdays, team outings, working with some of the smartest
folks in the industry.

If you're an Android, iOS, or Backend developer (or any combination thereof),
get in touch with me at nano@yahoo-inc.com.

~~~
charleshkang
Reached out to you regarding the iOS Developer position.

------
guha
Onu Technology, Inc. | FULL TIME, CONTRACTORS, GRADUATE INTERNS, POSTDOCTORAL
CONSULTANTS

Onsite in Silicon Valley (preferred) or San Diego, with REMOTE a possibility
depending on role

Interview process: Video calls if you're distant or an in-person visit if
you're local.

We are developing high-performance algorithms for truly big data, video
analysis, NLP, and more. We solve deep technical challenges and are building
offerings relevant to interesting real-world problems in a variety of fields.
We are currently open to engineers with solid experience in CUDA, Mesos, deep
neural networks, and/or Clojure, as well as to enthusiastic developers who
might lack this precise experience but are eager and able to learn. We also
welcome interest from postdoctoral researchers or senior graduate students. We
are interested in solving problems efficiently, and our polyglot architecture
includes C++, Clojure, Scala, and Python.

We do not presently have openings for undergraduates (B.Sc. students).

Contact info@onutechnology.com.

------
derek
Amperity | Seattle, WA | ONSITE & REMOTE | Full-time

Amperity is a startup company founded in January 2016 to tackle the problem of
customer data unification at scale.

We are hiring experienced engineers to write Clojure (and ClojureScript for
the front end inclined) in Seattle, WA. Remote is an option as well for the
right candidate.

This is an early stage opportunity at an ambitious, well funded startup
company. Full stack Clojure, not "a bit of Clojure on the side". You'll write
Clojure all day, solve difficult problems at very large scale, and get paid.

Background in large scale data processing, distributed systems, and machine
learning are all major bonuses. Other elements of the stack include Mesos,
Apache Aurora, Finagle, Spark, Kafka, Accumulo, Onyx, SaltStack, and Riemann.

For a full listing of positions, see
[http://jobs.amperity.com](http://jobs.amperity.com) \-- apply there or reach
out to me directly with questions. My email prefix matches my HN handle.

~~~
hiredman
I applied at Amperity, went in and did a day of interviews. After that I was
told they decided to go with another candidate. Now I see them still hiring
everywhere. Was it the polite brush off? Are they actually hiring? Would they
get annoyed if I applied again?

I emailed Derek to ask what is going on, and his response indicated that they
are not actually hiring, and just checking to see if any one in a million
candidates reply to their job postings.

So I give interviewing with Amperity an F and suggest anyone who can interview
elsewhere do so and skip them.

(Also, "remote for the right candidate" really means "no remote")

~~~
BayesRule
I interviewed there as well, and would suggest the same.

~~~
hashset
Were you also remote? What was the interview process like?

------
somberi
Bangalore, India. Many Positions. Full time.

I have taken up a role to build a payment network from scratch, out of
Bangalore, India. It is funded by a big corporation, but will be arms-distance
from their central business.

It is a large, complex and fascinating problem to crack. The potential to
bring banking to 600 million un/underbanked Indians is what excited me to work
on this.

We are looking to hire a good core team of full time math, physics and CS
majors, UI UX and product managers, who will work of Bangalore, India.

We are open to hiring people from around the world but they will need to work
out of Bangalore.

Looking for full time and in exceptional cases, consultants, welcome.

I have posted and have hired a few good candidates from Who's Hiring threads.

Since my first post, we have now released a product and also secured a payment
bank license.

We also have our payment network baked into banks and mass transit.

In the past I have built both fast-data and big-data companies and have a few
patents in this space.

If you are interested, please email me at google's email service - takenottie.

Thanks for reading.

~~~
mutor
Is there a name of this company or product?

------
youmin
Nexiona - [http://nexiona.com](http://nexiona.com) |Barcelona | Backend and
Frontend Engineers | Full-time | remote/onsite

==Nexiona==

• software development company focused 100% on professional IoT

• young company but growing very fast (currently 17 people expect 30 before
the end of the year)

• HQ in Barcelona, office in UK and looking forward to open on GE, FR and US
very soon

== Positions ==

• 5 open positions per 2 profiles:
[http://goo.gl/WzghSj](http://goo.gl/WzghSj)

• keywords: rabbitmq, mongodb, python, flask, elastic, graphite, extjs,
nodejs, ansible, raspberry pi, arduino, embedded, docker, cloud, agile, scrum,
etc.

• Interview = culture [1h] + tech: interview [1h] + tech: coding project
presentation [1h] + final: onsite interview [1h]

== Final notes ==

• g33k p30pl3 and nice atmosphere

• remote work but fully connected with workmates

• one week per month we spend time together in our Barcelona offices

oriol.rius@nexiona.com - Oriol Rius, Co-Founder & CTO -
[http://oriolrius.cat](http://oriolrius.cat)

~~~
fazkan
Hay hello, are there any positions for embedded software, cause the jobs that
you posted seem to be for backend engineers....

------
zillyhome
Stealth Company | Visual or UI/UX or Interaction Designer | Full time, part
time, remove, and interns welcome | Bay Area + traveling + remote (we're
flexible) | FT salary: $75k - $180k depending on experience | Equity also
based on experience

We are a stealth company, with millions in seed funding, founded by serial
entrepreneurs looking to crack open the unyielding world of real estate and
homeownership. We're a team that loves to move fast, laughs in the face of
nasty-hairy challenges that lay in our path, and isn't afraid to spend money
to get the best and leverage our time. If you're an audacious soul looking to
tackle one of the biggest problems that plagues our society today and yearning
to join an experienced team at the ground floor, then hit us up!

We're specifically looking for designers, but if you're intrigued and can't
draw yourself out of a paper bag (like me), hit us up anyways. Let's chat!

Email us at jobs@zilly.email

------
debacle
Buffalo, NY | .NET Developers | Full-time, REMOTE, INTERNS | $60-$90k .NET
Engineer, Survey Application, Junior and Senior Positions

= We Are =

Utilant LLC, a software application company in the insurance industry located
in the Foundry Building in Buffalo, NY. We have with a relaxed and
collaborative working environment.

= You Are =

Invested in your work. A new or veteran software engineer interested in
maintaining, enhancing, and improving our existing product. You are interested
in writing maintainable software and understand technical debt.

= You Can =

* Develop secure MVC web applications that interact with a database and ORM. * Write intuitive web services, write clean CSS and Javascript, and produce appealing code. * Clone, modify, and merge a git repo. * Communicate promptly and clearly in text and in person.

= You Might =

* Have contributed to open source applications. * Have a GitHub or StackOverflow profile. * Have knowledge of continuous integration or build automation. * Have experience with message queues or asynchronous execution.

= Interested =

Email: Jonathan Rich, Tech Lead, jrich@utilant.com

------
nshunter
Electronic Arts (Vancouver, Canada and Galway, Ireland - ONSITE preferred,
REMOTE possible for the right candidate, VISA and RELOCATION included)

My team (Quality Intelligence) is hiring software engineers and DevOps for a
newly formed team designed to empower thousands of game developers with the
ability to make meaning from the data that comes from the game development
process. It's an exciting group that could absolutely lead to company wide
impact from a small team fully empowered to define our product and create
something amazing.

If you're interested in working in gaming, but without the hard core crunch.
Playing with big data, and working on something that can improve the lives of
thousands of developers, please reach out (nhunter@ea.com).

You can read more about each position below, but ideally, just ping me and we
can chat more about what we're building and what the team is like.

Thanks,

Scott

Job Descriptions:

DevOps (Systems Engineer)

[https://career4.successfactors.com/career?career_ns=job_list...](https://career4.successfactors.com/career?career_ns=job_listing&company=EA&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&rcm_site_locale=en_US&career_job_req_id=92486&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId&jobAlertController_jobAlertName&_s.crb=7zx7CVU5m%2FI6sHVMja90oBAzIdY%3D)

Software Engineer

[https://career4.successfactors.com/career?career_ns=job_list...](https://career4.successfactors.com/career?career_ns=job_listing&company=EA&navBarLevel=JOB_SEARCH&rcm_site_locale=en_US&career_job_req_id=94764&selected_lang=en_US&jobAlertController_jobAlertId=&jobAlertController_jobAlertName=&_s.crb=IKgZmPj6k7MbeVAXQvl9gmTVD6g%3d)

------
cody3222
Head of Engineering | Early Stage Startup | San Francisco (ONSITE) | Full Time

We have an opportunity open for someone who wants to join a company from the
very start and build out our engineering team.

We're an early-stage startup building machine learning-based customer service
chatbots for the enterprise. Our tech can automate upwards of 50% of customer
service queries for large enterprise clients using human-like chatbots.

Our team currently includes a Machine Learning PhD from Oxford as well as a
product/business guy with international PM experience with companies big and
small as well as design chops.

We're looking for a head of engineering, or CTO, who thrives in startup
environments and can self-manage. This person will be a core part of the
founding team with equity that reflects that.

Please get in touch via the google form to learn more. We will respond to all
queries.

[https://goo.gl/forms/oKilEuuK4zEyh1YW2](https://goo.gl/forms/oKilEuuK4zEyh1YW2)

------
venasolutions
Java Back-end - VENA SOLUTIONS

Java Back-end Developer | VENA | Full-time | TORONTO, CA Who are we? Check out
the awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io) You will be
responsible for building the backbone for the Vena platform, building REST web
services with a very modern Java 8 backend stack. We’re seeking innovative,
analytical software engineers with an aptitude for big data, machine learning
and server-side development who love to be continually challenged to create
scalable and performant code. You will work with a team of passionate,
talented software engineers who love solving hard problems to build highly
scalable web services, real-time systems, resilient services and so much more.
We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/29hId33](http://bit.ly/29hId33)

------
khaki54
Booz Allen Hamilton | DC Metro, Northern VA | Relo Possible | Flexible Work
Locations

 _Help us deliver on the largest and most innovative cybersecurity project in
U.S. history!_

We are looking to hire experienced cybersecurity professionals as well as grow
new ones.

Leverage or build new expertise with industry leading security tools, e.g.

    
    
        -ForeScout CounterACT
        -IBM BigFix 
        -RES One 
        -Tenable Nessus
        -Rapid7 Nexpose
        -Splunk Enterprise 
        -RSA Archer
    

We are also looking to grow and train new data integration engineers who have
experience with Python.

If you are more of a Pen Tester or C&A/A&A/RMF expert we are looking for you
too.

If you think you have something to contribute to our team (even if it’s not
listed here), send me your info and let’s talk. park_matt@bah.com

Strategic Innovation Group | [http://www.boozallen.com/consulting/strategic-
innovation](http://www.boozallen.com/consulting/strategic-innovation)

------
Shalen
Discuss.io | Seattle | Onsite | Full-Time | VoIP; WebRTC; Websocket; PHP|

At Discuss.io, we provide on-demand qualitative consumer depth interviews and
focus groups using webcams. We connect marketers, researchers, and brands to
millions of consumers in 33 countries right from their laptop.

We are looking for a senior back engineer with expertise in VoIP. If the words
WebRTC, FreeSWITCH, Plivo, and Twilio make your heart skip a beat then we
would love to hear from you.

Please see the job description here -
[http://www.geekwire.com/jobs/job/discuss-io-
seattle-2-senior...](http://www.geekwire.com/jobs/job/discuss-io-
seattle-2-senior-backend-engineer-voip/)

We offer attractive salary and equity package depending upon your experience.
If this sounds like a great fit, I would love to hear from you. Please send me
a note along with your resume, linkedin, github link at shalendra@discuss.io

Thanks, Shalendra VP of Product and Marketing

------
apenney
Maxwell Health | Infrastructure Engineer | Boston, MA | REMOTE |
www.maxwellhealth.com

Maxwell is a health and wellness technology company in downtown Boston. We’re
on a mission to transform healthcare in America by creating an awesome
consumer experience for enrolling in, managing, and using benefits.

We're looking to transform our style of operating services at Maxwell and
we're hiring Infrastructure Engineers to help us build out the technology and
platform our engineers use to build, test, and run their services in
production.

We're currently using terraform, docker, and ansible, (and jenkins) in AWS to
deliver our SaaS platform. Any prior experience with these would definitely be
appreciated by us!

If you're interested in helping us implement containers in Kubernetes, in
transforming our approach to monitoring and metrics, or just in working
closely with engineers to really build something you're proud of, come talk to
me at ashley.penney@maxwellhealth.com.

------
dberz
Parsley Health | Lead Engineer | NYC | Full Time | On-Site

Parsley Health offers high-tech holistic alternatives to 'big medicine,' with
advanced testing, personalized care, and natural options. We launched in NYC
and after closing our first round of funding are expanding to LA and SF this
fall.

We are hiring an engineering lead to build the digital platform to scale our
unique approach to healthcare. The platform will connect the patient and
practitioner across all platforms, boosting patient satisfaction, LTV and
health outcomes.

Our ideal candidate will be a doer and a leader, having built delightful
consumer facing products, highly efficient administrative views and powerful
data platforms. Experience with high security / HIPAA environments a plus.
Stack TBD, but let's say Node + React + HIPPA AWS

More here:
[https://parsleyhealth.com/careers/#panel2d](https://parsleyhealth.com/careers/#panel2d)

------
jbaviat
Sqreen - [https://www.sqreen.io](https://www.sqreen.io) | Full-time Onsite
developers | Engineering team in Paris (France)

Sqreen's mission is to provide robust security layer to help developers
protect their web applications against weaknesses. We develop solutions that
combine instrumentation, defensive algorithms and machine learning. Our
dashboard displays detailed information about the security of every sqreened
application.

We are recruiting new engineers to join our team to help porting Sqreen to all
environments and ship our incoming products:

\- C gurus with a strong PHP background (or the opposite!),

\- low level Java experts, who like Java internals, such as bytecode
manipulation,

\- a great devops to manage our Docker / AWS / CI as well as high RPMs APIs
frontends,

\- developer evangelist to share Sqreen love accros the world.

We are obviously looking for great developers, and you don't need to be a
security nerd (but you will learn a lot about it here). Therefore we also have
a position for a Web security expert:

\- Web hacker, with great knowledge of frameworks attacks and browsers
defenses

Our code runs inside our customers' applications, which is a challenge for
reliability and efficiency.

We have a cool and modern stack based on Docker, AWS, Mongo, Flask & React,
and we do full continuous integration. We are passionate, we love code, we
attend and contribute to meet-ups and open source!

Sqreen is already live for Ruby on Rails applications, and it is securing
dozens of high traffic applications.

You can find our job offers here:
[https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/](https://www.sqreen.io/jobs/)

Email: jobs@sqreen.io

------
christophmccann
snap40 | Edinburgh, UK | Software Engineer |
[http://www.snap40.com/blog/2016/7/22/we-are-looking-for-
an-o...](http://www.snap40.com/blog/2016/7/22/we-are-looking-for-an-
outstanding-software-engineer)

snap40 provides continuous automated risk analysis so health services can
identify general hospital ward patients at high risk of deterioration.

We are looking for an outstanding software engineer to join our small 3-person
engineering team (overall company size 5). We want someone to do the best work
of their career, building our product and company with us from the ground up.
We can pay a competitive salary and early stage stock options.

We build out micro-services in Java and deploy on Docker. Our front-end is
built in Angular and Ionic. We also make heavy use of C# and H2O for machine
learning in our calculation of vital signs and detection of patient
deterioration.

------
gggggggg
Hunter Medical Research Institute| Newcastle, NSW, Australia| 12 month
Contract | Front End Developer & Full-Stack Developer | ONSITE

HMRI Data & Evaluation Services are looking for people to fill two new roles.

You'll be working with an established team on an exciting new ground-breaking
project. But honestly, look beyond the forgettable wording and realise that
you'll be working with cutting-edge technology on a modern system to deliver
real value to Medical Researchers.

For the right applicant we will consider a Australian timezone remote worker.

Role detail and applications at:
[http://www.seek.com.au/Job/31531853](http://www.seek.com.au/Job/31531853) \-
Full-Stack Developer - React.js/Node.js
[http://www.seek.com.au/Job/31531921](http://www.seek.com.au/Job/31531921) \-
Front End Developer / Graphic Designer

------
lseidman
EnergyHub www.energyhub.com | Brooklyn, NY | Full Time ONSITE | Developers

EnergyHub is a dynamic software technology company that is seeking several
Software Engineers to join our growing team in Brooklyn! EnergyHub's platform
lets consumers turn their smart thermostats, electric cars, water heaters, and
other products into virtual power plants that keep the grid stable and enable
higher penetration of solar and wind power. We work on technology that already
provides energy and cost savings to more than a million people through
partnerships with the most exciting companies in the 'internet of things'.
It’s a great opportunity to get in with a growing company and help build for
the future. Our stack includes Java, Python, RabbitMQ, Ansible, MongoDB, and
AWS.

Email jobs@ or submit your resume at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?39wqaiw2](http://app.jobvite.com/m?39wqaiw2)

------
Theresep
FogHorn Systems | Multiple positions | Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Full-Time
| Visa (full time) |

FogHorn is an early stage startup driven by the passion to significantly
disrupt and invent in the space of the Industrial Internet of Things (IIOT).
We secured $12 million in Series A funding

[http://foghorn-systems.com/](http://foghorn-systems.com/) [http://foghorn-
systems.com/news-events/](http://foghorn-systems.com/news-events/)

Current Hiring… Senior Staff Engineer (Java/Cloud) Senior Staff Engineer (C++)
Data Scientist Senior Software Development Engineer - Test Senior Frontend
Engineer

For more information on these positions go to: [http://foghorn-
systems.com/careers/](http://foghorn-systems.com/careers/) Please send your
resume to therese@foghorn-systems.com or apply online

------
ian3149
Kentik | kentik.com | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | Remote Possible

Are you interested in programmatically defining routing tables? Kentik is
hiring a Senior Software Engineer to focus on building tools to leverage our
real time network data. We are looking for candidates with hands-on experience
with BGP, SNMP and NetFlow protocols. Familiarity with anomaly detection (ML),
configuration management, databases (how you build one, not how you use one)
and having implemented a distributed system from the ground up are all pluses.
Our code base is a mixture of Go and C with a little bit of C++ for spiciness.

Kentik is a two year old VC-backed startup located in downtown San Francisco
near both Caltrain and Bart. We ingest over 40 billion flow records a day and
using these provide real time event handling to our customers. For more
information see kentik.com/careers.

Preference for local but will consider remote for the right person.
pye+hn@kentik.com.

------
perchgoods
Lead Full-Stack Developer for PERCH (Workspace goods startup backed by VCs,
Casper & Venmo founders) | New York, NY | Salary range: $90k-$140k | Onsite -
Full time

We are looking for an experienced full-stack developer (Rails & React) who is
looking to make their mark on the world, and excited to define the iconic
brand in the emerging workspace category.

As the first developer on the team, you’re passionate about building products
people love and working within a super-talented team to do that. You have
previously built frontend and backend applications that were popular and
demonstrate your ability to meet and beat any challenge.

Our immersive shopping experience that will solve the challenge of shopping
for physical spaces online, by helping our customers see how products work
together and how they can fit into their lives.

Our core team is 5 strong currently, making you an integral member as we
launch and grow.

Qualities & Experience YOU:

\- Are excited about being the first technical leader who builds a high
profile, ecomm company from the ground up \- Understand the importance of
product and user orientation in the code we write \- Have mastery of
Javascript and an understanding of the current direction of frontend
technologies \- Have experience working on highly trafficked and well-tested
RoR applications \- Have experience with building both responsive web and/or
dedicated mobile web applications \- Iterate quickly and deploy frequently

\- Are highly motivated and self-sufficient – relentless in getting to bottom
of any problem \- Are obsessed with clear, proactive and effective
communication \- Ideally have some ecomm and/or startup experience

*Benefits: We offer full benefits, an amazing view of Manhattan, and best of all, endless amazing workspace products for you to test.

Contact: yan@perch.com

www.perch.com

------
aerique
Arbor Networks | Delft, Netherlands | ONSITE | Full Time |
[https://www.arbornetworks.com/](https://www.arbornetworks.com/)

Arbor does DDoS Mitigation and Advanced Threat Protection.

We've got a job opening for a front-end developer with the Arbor Delft team.
The team is small so the job description describes where your main focus will
be, but you will be expected to pick up tasks "from the other side" now and
then.

The main focus is the front-end. UX experience very welcome although you will
be mainly implementing (at least initially) instead of designing. Experience
required with one or more of the following technologies: Rails & Ruby,
AngularJS, React, JavaScript.

Experience with Unix and the command line is preferred.

Also, the main language in the office is Dutch and you will be expected to
learn it if you do not already know it. Initially you can get by with English.

For the job you'll have an interview with two developers where we'll talk with
you about past projects, technologies, programming languages, your interests,
etc. Then there will be a second interview with the local manager which will
focus more on the 'soft' side of things, perhaps even salary.

If you make it through those two interviews you'll have a short (hour long),
on-site coding exercise just to see how you go about solving a problem. It's a
relatively simple exercise, you can ask questions, look stuff up on-line and
it doesn't have to be finished. It's to give us a global impression on how you
handle things.

More information here:
[http://netscoutrccorp.peoplefluent.com/viewjob.html?erjob=34...](http://netscoutrccorp.peoplefluent.com/viewjob.html?erjob=342)

If you're interested contact gertjan.schoenmaker@arbor.net

------
guitarro
Signkick - [http://www.signkick.com](http://www.signkick.com) | Full-stack
Engineer, Back-end Engineer & UX/UI Designer | Full-time | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | ONSITE

We're opening up the world of outdoor advertising. Through us, you can book a
billboard online as easy as you can order business cards. We also offer our
platform as a SaaS solution to out of home companies, so they can offer their
own billboards on their own website.

To make this an even better experience for both our advertisers and SaaS
customers, we're hiring:

\- A Full-stack Engineer: [http://careers.signkick.com/o/full-stack-php-
developer](http://careers.signkick.com/o/full-stack-php-developer)

\- A Back-End Engineer: [http://careers.signkick.com/o/back-end-php-
developer](http://careers.signkick.com/o/back-end-php-developer)

\- An UX/UI Designer: [http://careers.signkick.com/o/ux-ui-designer-with-
coding-ski...](http://careers.signkick.com/o/ux-ui-designer-with-coding-
skills)

Why Signkick?

\- Small & fast growing company,

\- A tangible product - you can see billboards booked through our platform
everywhere,

\- Good salary and we offer equity,

\- Office in the middle of vibrant Amsterdam,

\- International orientation - based in both Amterdam and London, with
customers everywhere

Our stack consists of AngularJS, Symfony3 (PHP7), MySQL, MongoDB, Memcached,
RabbitMQ and more

Apply here: [http://careers.signkick.com](http://careers.signkick.com)

– Sebastiaan Schinkel, Co-Founder & CTO

------
botswana99
DataKitchen | Boston/Cambridge, MA, ONSITE full time| Full Stack Senior
Software Engineer (Angular, CoffeeScript, Python, AWS, big data, Redshift) |
[http://www.datakitchen.io/](http://www.datakitchen.io/)

At DataKitchen we help make Analytics Agile. Increasingly Analytic Teams are
tasked with delivering both original insight and production analytics. At
DataKitchen we have created the world’s first company focused on enabling
Agile Analytic Operations. We do that by providing an Agile Analytic
Operations product and consulting services to build, operate, train and
transfer an Agile Analytic Environment. Our company is profitable, stable,
rapidly growing and stock will be part of the package.

We offer competitive pay, benefits like a company funded 401K, experienced
team (we all code), amazing customers, equity, and a cool office location.
Contact info@datakitchen.io

------
ErinSlack
Oscar Insurance is a startup using technology, data & design to change the way
people find and access care. We are disrupting the healthcare industry by
putting people first, not business and cost. www.hioscar.com

We're currently hiring for a variety of Full-time/Onsite roles here in our New
York City location.

Site Reliability Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/13255?gh_jid=13255)

IT Engineer (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/32248?gh_jid=32248)

Software Engineer: Web & Mobile (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=247940)

Software Engineer: Data/Systems (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=248056)

Software Engineer: Product Infrastructure (NYC)
[https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077](https://www.hioscar.com/about/jobs/?gh_jid=240077)

Oscar was valued at $2.7 billion following a $400 million investment by
Fidelity.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/stevenbertoni/2016/02/22/oscar-h..).

Check out our Engineering Blog for updates on new projects:
[http://dna.hioscar.com](http://dna.hioscar.com)

------
jameincke
New York, NY | CloserIQ ([https://closeriq.com](https://closeriq.com))

CloserIQ is the network connecting top sales talent to venture backed tech
startups. We are a NYC based self-funded and highly profitable recruiting tech
startup combining powerful software with world class service.

We're currently hiring for a few roles:

Talent Advisor (ONSITE, NYC)

Our Talent Advisors attract, engage and onboard top sales talent to the
rapidly growing CloserIQ network. You’ll be joining a small team of sales
leaders, technologists, recruiters, and growth hackers as a “sports agent” for
the top revenue generators in the tech community. Looking for candidates with
interest in sales and recruiting.

Talent Development Analyst (ONSITE, NYC)

This role is a hybrid sales & marketing where you will be responsible for
generating demand for CloserIQ by leveraging digital sales & marketing
strategies. You'll have a chance to work directly with our founders, wear
multiple hats and have a meaningful impact on the success of the company from
day one.

Business Operations Intern (ONSITE, NYC)

We're looking for smart and tech savvy interns to help out as we grow the
business. We're a team of 6 based in midtown east. You'll work with our
founders, talent team and engineers on all aspects of the business and have a
meaningful impact on the success of the company.

Freelance Writer (REMOTE)

CloserIQ is looking for a freelance writer to help us create and curate
relevant content as we build out our content strategy. The focus of this work
will be within the scope of sales and careers, along with some viral content.

Contact us here: [https://closeriq.com/about](https://closeriq.com/about) or
email us at careers@closeriq.com

------
nsainsbury
RateIt | [https://www.rateitapp.com](https://www.rateitapp.com) | Full Time |
REMOTE

We're looking for a Full-Stack C# / ASP.NET Web Developer. RateIt is an
Australian led start-up which is focused on helping retailers consistently
deliver great customer experiences. We're looking for someone with strong
experience with C#, ASP.NET MVC & Web API, Entity Framework, and SQL Server
and strong experience with front-end SPA development - we use
Backbone/Marionette but you don't have to have worked this -- use of other
similar frameworks (ie. React, Angular, Ember, etc.) is fine.

We already have several world class customers such as Bose, Pandora, Calvin
Klein, Samsung as well as Hospitals and Hotels using RateIt.

Our team are all remote – so we either work from home, a co-working space or a
mix of both. If you're interested in working with us email me at
neil@rateitapp.com

------
danielsht
Viv Labs | San Jose, CA | Full-time | ONSITE

Viv is the next-generation virtual personal assistant, brought to you by the
team that created Siri. In addition to being far more capable and intelligent,
Viv will provide a truly open platform and marketplace that lets any developer
extend Viv's capabilities with new services. VentureBeat named Viv one of the
top 15 interesting startups to watch in 2016
([http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ](http://bit.ly/1NSHobJ)). Check out this article in
Wired Magazine to learn more
([http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/](http://www.wired.com/2014/08/viv/)).

Open Positions: - Sr. Frontend DevTools Engineer - Sr. Frontend Engineer -
DevOps Engineer - Senior UX Designer

For more info and how to apply online: [http://viv.ai](http://viv.ai)

------
tkho
Imagen Technologies | New York, NY (NYC) | Software Engineer | ONSITE | Full
Time | [https://jobs.lever.co/imagen](https://jobs.lever.co/imagen)

Imagen is a venture-backed medical technology startup. We’re creating a world
without diagnostic errors by leveraging machine learning and computer vision,
paired with the expertise of our world-leading clinician partners from Mayo
Clinic, Hospital for Special Surgery, Stanford Medicine, Mount Sinai and
others.

We’re looking for experienced full stack and backend engineers who want to
work closely with our scientists, clinicians and product team to define and
build software systems built around our core computer vision models. You’ll be
one of the first ten employees and will be responsible for important work that
has the potential to transform the way that patients are diagnosed and
treated.

Thanks!

-Tom (software engineer, tkho [at] imagentechnologies [dot] com)

------
fredkelly
Credit Kudos | London, UK (Shoreditch) |
[https://creditkudos.com](https://creditkudos.com) | Full-Time | Onsite | Visa

Credit Kudos uses consumer transaction data to build highly accurate and
transparent credit score-cards and affordability metrics. Our platform makes
decision-making possible for the ~8m previously “unbanked” as well as those
with nonexistent or “thin” credit files.

We believe that it’s possible to establish high accuracy predictors of credit
worthiness that don’t punish borrowers at the low end of the income spectrum.
To achieve this we are leveraging our experience in building high throughput
data analytics products to develop a new type of scoring product that provides
a fair and true representation.

We're hiring engineer #1 and #2 for full-stack and data-science roles. We've a
bunch of exciting problems to solve and want you to decide how we're going to
do it. We'll give you full autonomy, treat you as a founder and give
significant equity in return.

\- Full-stack Engineer (React/Rails) | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/full-
stack.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/full-stack.html)

\- Data Scientist | £38k - £44k | 1% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/data-
scientist.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/data-scientist.html)

\- Junior Engineer | £25k - £30k | 0.1-0.25% equity (EMI options)
[https://creditkudos.com/jobs/junior-
engineer.html](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/junior-engineer.html)

Jobs Page: [https://creditkudos.com/jobs/](https://creditkudos.com/jobs/) |
Questions/applications: founders@creditkudos.com

------
brianr
Rollbar | [https://rollbar.com](https://rollbar.com) | San Francisco or REMOTE
| Designer, Developer Advocate, Engineering, Support

About Rollbar:

* We help tens of thousands of developers find and fix errors faster.

* Our backend handles billions of errors with low latency and high reliability.

* Our front-end allows developers to discover and drill down across millions of errors in real-time.

* Our open source libraries are used by some of the best engineering teams in the world, including Kayak, Twilio, Heroku, Zendesk, Instacart and Twitch.

* We're a fifteen-person team (SF, Las Vegas, Fort Worth, Victoria, Barcelona) building tools that make developers' lives better.

* Benefits and perks - competitive salary and stock options, medical, dental and vision insurance, generous hardware and software allowance, casual work environment, inclusive team oriented culture, rapid career growth opportunities, have fun and have an impact.

We're currently hiring across the company, in particular:

* Developer Advocate - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063jd/)

* Lead Product Designer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk063j2/)

* Support Engineer - [https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06h7h/)

To get in touch, please apply via
[https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/](https://rollbar.recruiterbox.com/) or
email jobs@rollbar.com

------
rossnanop
Komand | Front-end Engineer | Full Time | Onsite | Cambridge, MA

Komand is building a security orchestration and automation platform for
security processes (email triage, incident response, provisioning/de-
provisioning users, threat hunting, etc.). Think IFTTT.com for security. Our
main goal is to improve the efficiency of security teams.

We're looking for a front-end engineer to help us deliver an awesome user
experience. Security tools have historically had terrible UI/UX, and you'll be
helping us push the industry forward.

We use React, Flux (Alt), and SCSS, but experience with any modern front-end
technologies will do! (Redux, AngularJS, Backbone, LESS, etc.) For more
details and to apply, check out the job description here:
[https://angel.co/komand/jobs/147390-front-end-
engineer](https://angel.co/komand/jobs/147390-front-end-engineer)

------
fwang_appannie
Senior Android Engineer | App Annie| Utrecht, the Netherlands | Equity offered
| Onsite, full time

The App Annie mobile engineering team is working hard to build a portfolio of
apps that are downloaded and used by our millions of happy users. Our Utrecht
division is calling for reinforcements to work on further development of My
Data Manager and other apps on our product roadmap.

You'll work in a small team, close to product and UX/UI teams and we'd like to
have your professional opinion to make sure we keep building the best products
in upcoming releases!

Next to building great apps, we also have a lot of fun skiing, sailing,
brewing/having beers on Fridays, you name it!

Come have a chat over a beer/coffee/soda so we can convince you that the above
is true and you need to work for us ;)

Drop us a resume or the cool portfolio of yours:
[http://grnh.se/1ows6p](http://grnh.se/1ows6p)

------
ahaefner
Lawrence Berkeley National Lab | Berkeley, CA | Scientific Engineering
Associate

We use computer vision and machine learning to improve gamma-ray radiation
detection and mapping. For example, we have used these techniques to map
contamination, in real-time, in 3-D in Fukushima, Japan. We integrate LiDAR
and visual sensors with gamma-ray detectors on handheld and aerial platforms
(UAVs).

We are looking for an engineer who is interested in working with computer
vision sensors. This can include: building multi-sensor packages with small
computers, designing and implementing algorithms and analyzing data. We use
ROS, Linux and scientific Python. Some interest/background in physics could be
helpful.
[https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&...](https://lbl.taleo.net/careersection/2/jobdetail.ftl?lang=en&job=82750)

------
0xa
Kensho | [https://www.kensho.com](https://www.kensho.com) | Boston, MA
(Cambridge) | ONSITE | FULL TIME

Kensho is exploring new applications of machine learning on financial and
unstructured data, making machine driven insights faster, more accessible,
intuitive and beautiful. In all areas are are hiring hands-on jr, sr, lead and
director levels of experience.

\-----

* Machine Learning Engineers/Scientists -- Advanced machine learning, NLP and modeling techniques at scale with programming skills in python, R or similar. Think insightfully about data, models and problems and have an excellent nose for iteratively optimizing. Projects span timeseries and unstructured data.

* Back End Software Engineers -- Infrastructure, SRE, ops, security at scale. Please share a project repo with us. Thoughtful coding and high velocity are essential. Projects span high performance services, optimization, scaling and monitoring.

* Front End Application Engineers -- Front end/UI experts and enthusiasts who can lay out beautiful, intuitive, robust, and testable financial applications and workflow. Projects span simple to complex browser-based single-page-applications and other UIs.

\-----

We will interview a few outlier candidates who share a project, repo, Jupyter
notebook, portfolio or similar via jobs@kensho.com or
[https://www.kensho.com/#/careers](https://www.kensho.com/#/careers)

Recently named one of the 5 hottest fintech companies by Fortune
[http://fortune.com/2016/06/27/five-hottest-
fintechs/](http://fortune.com/2016/06/27/five-hottest-fintechs/)

Sorry, we do not work with agency recruiters.

We hope to hear from you,

Matt, CTO

------
dispatchai
Dispatch | [http://dispatch.ai/](http://dispatch.ai/) | San Francisco Bay
Area, CA | Full-time, onsite

Come join a small, agile team creating the future of delivery!

We are Dispatch (dispatch.ai), a well-funded early-stage startup building a
fleet of autonomous delivery vehicles that are already being tested on
sidewalks.

We're looking for smart, ambitious people to help build the world’s largest
autonomous delivery fleet. If you're interested in joining us and creating the
future of autonomous vehicles, we'd love to hear from you. Roles we are hiring
for include:

Software Engineer - Generalist

Software Engineer - Infrastructure

Software Engineer - Backend

Perception Engineer

Mapping and Localization Engineer

Controls and Planning Engineer

Deep Learning Engineer

Feel free to reach out to us at jobs@dispatch.ai or on AngelList
([https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer](https://angel.co/dispatch-6/jobs/138138-engineer)).

~~~
gyro
Can you please elaborate more on your tech stack?

------
idrism
Truebill (YC W16) | San Francisco, CA or Washington, DC | ONSITE | Full-Time
[https://www.truebill.com/](https://www.truebill.com/) We're a YC company
looking to hire engineers #2-5. We're building the subscription management
platform. You may have seen us on HN a while back. This is a great opportunity
to make a big impact at the company.

We're looking for full-stack JS or back-end candidates. If back-end, it'd be
great if you could wear multiple hats for now, including assisting with ops-
like duties. Experience scaling large-scale webapps/services is a huge plus.
Experience in data science / data analysis is a huge plus.

Stack: React, Relay, GraphQL, Node.JS, Postgres. Open to other stacks for
back-end, as most of the back-end is in event-driven background jobs.

If you're smart and love solving problems, email me: jobs+hn@truebill.com

------
getsec
Depth Security | Kansas City, MO | on-site | full-time

Looking for Pentesters, hunting for bugs.

We are looking for experienced web application security consultants.
Professional developers and systems administrators with no specific security
experience will be considered provided sufficient aptitude and interest is
displayed. Extra credit will be given to those who can demonstrate experience
assessing both web & mobile applications. Applicants with published research
(vulnerabilities, exploits, tools, etc.) will be preferred over those with
none.

Benefits

* Competitive salary

* Performance bonuses

* 100% company-paid insurance premiums (individual and family)

* Low-deductible medical insurance

* Dental insurance

* Vision insurance

* Generous research hardware/software budget

* Relocation assistance available

* Lunches paid for by company (employee's choice of restaurant)

* Casual work environment

We have fun breaking things, and then helping fix them. Work with smart people
in a smaller security shop (no project managers or 'suits' yeah!), everyone
here is a hacker. While we are currently looking for web testers, we offer a
wide range of assessments that you will be able to rotate in on or work with
someone experienced to learn new things. One of my personal favorite things is
being able to learn from the guys that focus on mobile and internal pens, you
can grow your skillset and career here!

Interview Process: We just want to talk shop!

Email: rpreston (at) depthsecurity.com with your resume and we can set
something up. We are passionate about security and hope you are too!

[https://depthsecurity.com/](https://depthsecurity.com/)

------
neelandsheel
Designers or Developers | Stealth Analytic and Visualization Platform | Onsite
Washington, DC | Full Time Technologies: CSS, Javascript (Angular), or Java
Need Expert Level CSS Wizards, Front-End Developers, or Back-End Developers to
help customize a new Data Visualization Platform. Email me at neelorsheel [at]
gmail [dot] com

------
chrisng
Enlitic ([http://www.enlitic.com](http://www.enlitic.com)) | San Francisco |
Full-Time | On-site

Enlitic applies machine learning to medicine to help doctors make medical
decisions faster and more accurately. We are building deep learning models to
detect deadly diseases

Want to improve patient outcomes, join enlitic!

We work in python, flask, PostgreSQL, JavaScript, ansible, theano We have 4
Engineering Roles open:

\- Data Infrastructure Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/29bubzc](http://bit.ly/29bubzc))

\- Full Stack/Front End Engineer:
([http://bit.ly/296c1wq](http://bit.ly/296c1wq))

\- Deep Learning Researcher: ([http://bit.ly/29bt84C](http://bit.ly/29bt84C))

\- Deep Learning Engineer: ([http://bit.ly/29hGX0X](http://bit.ly/29hGX0X))

------
Quovo_Sydney
Quovo | Manhattan, New York, NY | ONSITE | Python Developer- Data Mining & Web
Crawling

We are looking for enthusiastic, skilled Python developers to work on data
retrieval/mining and web crawling projects, as well as API implementations and
other data analytics projects as they arise. Fancy yourself a bit of a hacker?
Web sleuth? This is the job for you.

Skills and experience:

-Extensive experience with Python. -Strong understanding of HTTP and webservers. -Website crawling, DOM parsing, other data mining/retrieval experience.

Nice to haves:

-Extensive with web technologies like HTTP, HTML, JavaScript, Fiddler, etc. -Familiarity with some of the common tools and techniques for crawling, extracting and processing data. -Excellent communication in written English. -Basic SQL or relational database experience. -Great problem solving skills.

For more info: www.quovo.com

Email jobs@quovo.com with a resume and description of relevant experience, and
let's chat!

------
xaine24
PlaceIQ ([http://placeiq.com/](http://placeiq.com/)) | NYC, USA | Systems
Administrator | Full-Time | ONSITE

PlaceIQ is a powerful, location-based audience and insights platform that
organizes a wide variety of consumer activity data around a precise location
base map at massive scale. PlaceIQ uses its detailed understanding of location
and consumer activity to reach a targeted audience, and also to derive
powerful insights about consumer behavior to inform market and business
strategies for national brands. The company is headquartered in New York City
and has offices in Palo Alto, Chicago, and Detroit.

Full job description: [http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/place-
iq/job/oM9g3fwY?__jvst...](http://jobs.jobvite.com/careers/place-
iq/job/oM9g3fwY?__jvst=Career%20Site)

------
jordanf
Rocketmiles | Chicago, IL | On-Site

Rocketmiles helps frequent travelers take more vacations.

Our team is headquartered in Chicago's West Loop. We're currently looking for:

* Grails / Kotlin / Java / Backend developers * Technical Support Engineer

If you are interested, it's a great time to join the team.

Please reach out to me (head of product) at jordan@rocketmiles.com to say
hello!

------
erino
Wayve | [http://www.wayveapp.com/](http://www.wayveapp.com/) | London |
Frontend, Backend

wayve is a adtech startup building a platform to make multiscreen advertising
insanely simple for everyone. Our technology intelligently converts brand
assets into animated HTML5 content and we run our own reporting and analytics.
We have investment and have big plans for the rest of 2016.

We’re looking for a senior front-end and senior backend engineer to join our
small yet talented team. On the frontend you’ll be working on our ad builder -
a rich javascript app. Or on the backend you’ll be helping us scale our ad
analytics platform.

Our current stack: Rails, Ruby, Javascript, Backbone, MySQL, MongoDB, Redis
with a small amount of Golang.

Interview process: Phone screen, take home test, onsite interviews (pair
programming and a chat)

If you have any questions drop me a line (erin.rajstaniland at wayveapp.com)

------
andmcgregor
SAF Platform | Full Time | Onsite | New York, NY

* Back End Software Engineer

We are looking for a talented Back-End Engineer who has some experience
designing, developing, and integrating complex systems. In this role, you will
help build a scalable platform and resilient core infrastructure, architecting
end-to-end data flows, and driving software development from initial concept
to production release.

The ideal candidate works well in a small, collaborative, and creative
environment that moves fast. You also have about 1-2 years of previous
experience and are ready for your next big project. You enjoy using technology
to solve complex business problems. You are organized, self-directed, and
committed to building great things.

Interested? Email john at safx.io or apply at [https://saf-
platform.workable.com/jobs/193053](https://saf-
platform.workable.com/jobs/193053)

------
JackC
Harvard Library Innovation Lab | Ruby+Javascript Developer | Boston/Cambridge,
MA | onsite | full time

The Library Innovation Lab is a research lab and nonprofit startup shop
nestled in the Harvard Law School Library. We're seeking a project lead to
help us build the future of open textbooks.

H2O is a platform we've built for creating and remixing Creative Commons-
licensed law school textbooks. We've proved out the concept with textbooks
used at Harvard Law School and elsewhere; now we're ready to build a new
version and take it to a larger scale.

The job posting should be going up shortly. Please drop me a line at the email
in my profile if you'd like to hear when it goes up.

[http://h2o.law.harvard.edu/](http://h2o.law.harvard.edu/)
[http://lil.law.harvard.edu/](http://lil.law.harvard.edu/)

------
fwang_appannie
App Annie | Senior Android Engineer | Full-time, Onsite| Utrecht, the
Netherlands | Equity offered

App Annie mobile engineering team is working hard to build a portfolio of
consumer apps that are downloaded and used by our millions of users.

Our Utrecht team is calling for reinforcement. This awesome team cross San
Francisco, Vancouver and Beijing is genuinely responsible for further
development of My Data Manager and those on our product roadmap.

Closely working with product and UX/UI design teams, as a engineer in App
Annie your voice will be heard and your suggestions on new solutions will come
true in new releases!

Together we also have a lot of fun! Skiing, sailing, beers on Fridays,
and...the most awesome team activities that you name it!

Drop your resume here: [http://grnh.se/1ows6p](http://grnh.se/1ows6p) An
online portfolio of the coolest stuff you build is more than welcomed!

------
mopatches
Periscope Data | San Francisco, ONSITE |
[https://www.periscopedata.com/](https://www.periscopedata.com/)

Full Stack Engineer (Ruby, Go, CoffeeScript):
[https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-
engineer](https://www.periscopedata.com/full-stack-engineer)

Senior Product Manager: [https://www.periscopedata.com/senior-product-
manager](https://www.periscopedata.com/senior-product-manager)

Periscope is the fastest, most powerful data analysis suite on the market.
It's the platform of choice for professional analysts, who spend 5+ hours a
day using the product.

We're growing revenue about 10X per year, while growing the team about 4X per
year.

If you have a proven track record of delivering results and shipping great
products, we would love to meet you!

Join our team of 45: hello@periscopedata.com

------
gschambers
Football Radar | [http://www.footballradar.com](http://www.footballradar.com)
| London, UK | ONSITE

Football Radar is looking for ambitious, driven engineers to help us deliver
the very best in football analysis.

We're looking for natural leaders who specialise Scala or JavaScript. We
actively encourage a culture of innovation, where initiative is recognised and
rewarded.

For more info or to apply:

* JavaScript Engineer (esp. React, RxJS and functional programming): [http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engin...](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-14508-javascript-engineer)

* Backend Engineer (Scala/PHP): [http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-backend-software...](http://www.footballradar.com/jobs/#op-20718-backend-software-engineer)

------
clevep
Livingly Media | San Francisco Bay Area | On-Site or Remote

We're a fast-moving, well-funded internet publisher that is pushing boundaries
in the way content creation and technology converge. Yet our business is
simple: we blend original, in-house, licensed and freelanced content with the
highest quality photography on the market to deliver an overall informative
and entertaining experience. And we do so on a massive scale, with four
consumer sites: Livingly, our flagship lifestyle destination, Zimbio, a Top 10
Entertainment News site, Lonny, a Top 20 Home Design site, and StyleBistro, a
Top 10 Fashion and Beauty site.

Special Perks:

\- Profit sharing.

\- Work from home Wednesdays.

\- A highly cohesive dev team. Tenures range from 2-10 years with Livingly.

We have several positions available, listed in comments below:

\- SENIOR UX DESIGNER (On-Site in San Carlos, CA)

\- SENIOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR (Linux, On-Site in San Carlos, CA)

\- SOFTWARE ENGINEER (Python/Django, On-Site in San Carlos, CA or remote in
USA)

~~~
clevep
SENIOR SYSTEM ADMINISTRATOR (Linux, On-Site in San Carlos, CA)

Details:

\- Primary system administrator for a stable, high traffic network of
websites.

\- Install and maintain OS, packages, and our applications.

\- Configure network and firewall.

\- Manage databases, replication, and backups.

\- Continue to document and monitor everything.

\- Respond to critical alerts 24x7 (rare but quick response is crucial).

\- Take the lead in diagnosing and resolving problems.

\- Communicate with hosting provider for hardware issues.

\- Continue to carefully improve our systems and support development.

Requirements:

\- 5-7+ years experience as a full-time Linux system administrator.

\- Leadership in critically evaluating and implementing technical solutions.

\- Solid networking and security knowledge.

\- Experience remotely managing physical and virtual servers using DRAC, KVM,
LXC, and Kickstart.

\- Experience configuring monitoring tools such as Nagios and Cacti.

\- Experience managing MySQL and replication.

\- Experience managing web servers and caches such as Nginx, Memcached, and
Redis.

\- Ability to write reliable scripts in Python, Perl, or shell.

\- Familiarity with configuration tools such as Ansible, Puppet, and Chef.

\- Plus: Experience with Google Cloud Platform.

Contact us at sysadmin.jobs@livingly.com

------
tandrasz2
Gold Coast, Australia | ONSITE | Software Developer | 85-105k AUD + super

Hi, We are building software that helps IT departments communicate better with
thousands of users. We are looking for a senior level developer to join our
small team. We use C#, T-SQL, Swift, Ionic, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sikuli,
Python, and Robot Framework. You don't have to be an expert in all of these,
but you must have a strong development background and be willing and able to
learn quickly.

We offer a quiet and comfortable working environment, casual dress code, and
little red tape. We often play foosball at lunch time and there is also a
swimming pool, if you are keen. The office is a walking distance to the
Helensvale train station, shops and the library.

If you are interested, please complete the following task:
[http://bit.ly/2a5HP6a](http://bit.ly/2a5HP6a)

------
zackchandler
Urbandoor | San Francisco | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.urbandoor.co](http://www.urbandoor.co)

Hi I'm Zack, Co-founder and Head of Engineering at Urbandoor. We are growing
our team of smart, passionate and design-focused engineers in the following
areas:

Front-End / Web Engineers (Javascript, React, Redux, Webpack, Typescript) Full
Stack Engineers (Ruby, Ruby on Rails)

Urbandoor is a transactional marketplace connecting Global 2000 customers with
apartment accommodations throughout the world. We are a young company (< 8
months old) but already working with some of the biggest companies in the
world to solve their accommodation needs.

Our interview process is lean:

1\. Phone screen 2\. Coding sample and coding exercise 3\. On-site interview

Learn more at
[http://www.urbandoor.co/careers](http://www.urbandoor.co/careers)

Interested? Email me at zack@urbandoor.co

------
bqe
DefenseStorm | Seattle, WA | Software Engineer/Security Researcher | ONSITE

We're a cybersecurity startup that helps banks and other financial
institutions manage the deluge of security data that they produce. We take all
of the security critical information and then alert on what's important,
generate reports, and show cool dashboards.

We use AngularJS, Typescript, Java 8, PostgreSQL, Elasticsearch, and we're
built on AWS.

The engineers we're looking for are serious about security, performance, and
UX. We're trying to build a useful, secure app that solves a real problem.
Read about our engineering culture here:
[https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-
culture/](https://www.defensestorm.com/cybermind/engineering-culture/)

If you want to know more or apply, contact me directly at
sean@defensestorm.com. Thanks!

------
alexatkeplar
London, UK or Berlin, Germany | Technical Product Manager | Snowplow Analytics
| ONSITE

Over the past four years Snowplow has grown into the industry-leading open-
source event data pipeline
([https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow](https://github.com/snowplow/snowplow)),
consisting of a dizzying array of user-facing products and SDKs, software
libraries, general-purpose infrastructure tools, plus the proprietary products
supporting our Managed Service.

We are looking for our first technical product manager to help us to manage
this complexity and to maintain our impressive release velocity even as our
team grows.

Find out more here: [http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-
product-ma...](http://snowplowanalytics.com/about/jobs/technical-product-
manager/)

------
aareet
CareMessage (YC W14) | QA Automation Engineer | REMOTE | Full Time |
[http://caremessage.org](http://caremessage.org)

CareMessage is a Stanford University born and Google and Y Combinator backed
not-for-profit social enterprise headquartered in San Francisco. Our mission
is to improve health literacy and disease self-management for underserved
populations. The CareMessage technology platform and associated disease
management programs enable healthcare organizations to facilitate
communication and outreach to promote engagement and better self-care.

CareMessage has been funded by Google.org, the Pershing Square Foundation, the
National Institutes of Health, the David and Lucile Packard Foundation, Y
Combinator, the Draper Richards Kaplan Foundation, Echoing Green, Goldman
Sachs, the William K. Bowes Jr. Foundation, the Franklin and Catherine Johnson
Foundation, LA Care, the California Community Foundation, the Ralph M. Parsons
Foundation and Stanford University's BioDesign Department. Several CareMessage
projects have been funded by the California Healthcare Foundation and Blue
Cross Blue Shield of Illinois.

CareMessage is looking for a QA Automation Engineer to help with manual and
automated quality assurance of the CareMessage web application and API. You
will be responsible for entire features and will be a full member of the
CareMessage Engineering team. Our team believes in an Agile development
environment, test driven development. Our tools of choice are Ruby on Rails,
AngularJS, PostgreSQL, and we place an emphasis on open collaboration and
ownership. When something isn’t working, we’re not afraid to throw it out and
try something new - so if you have exciting ideas about the QA process and how
to make your own job even easier, you’ll fit right in. We're remote first! All
of our developers and QA engineers are working from a remote location.

Apply here: [http://grnh.se/lt3wim](http://grnh.se/lt3wim)

------
lynfogeek
Impraise (YC s14) | [http://www.impraise.com](http://www.impraise.com) |
Amsterdam | Ruby, JS / ES6

Our goal is for Impraise to become the fitness tracker of your professional
life while building a company people love to work at. We’re here to help our
users (and you) achieve your professional goals by:

\- Giving continuous insight into your performance

\- Making it easy to collect feedback and make it insightful

\- Offering coaching and guidance on next steps in your career

Job descriptions:

\- Full stack JS developer: GraphQL, NodeJS, ReactJS, etc:
[http://jobs.impraise.com/o/full-stack-developer-
amsterdam](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/full-stack-developer-amsterdam)

\- Backend developer: Ruby, AWS, Docker, etc:
[http://jobs.impraise.com/o/ruby-developer](http://jobs.impraise.com/o/ruby-
developer)

------
caseyrabiea
The Trade Desk | Full Time, Onsite | San Jose CA, San Francisco CA, Aliso
Viejo CA, Ventura CA, Boulder CO, New York NY, London UK, Sydney AUS

Hiring: All levels of software engineers, as well as front-end focused
developers who are comfortable with data-access design, development and
optimization.

 _You might be a great fit for The Trade Desk dev team if.._

* You are a full-stack engineer who wants to work everywhere, not just a small subset of components. Experience / interest in working in a variety of layers and technologies within a SOA is a must for our team. This includes: client-side AngularJS / JQuery, MVC-based web architecture, external RESTful APIs, distributed (and in our case, highly scaled) request handling services, no-SQL and relational SQL databases, many-layered data pipeline (e.g. data bus architecture, Hadoop / MPP data warehouse, etc.) that moves hudreds of thousands of items per second, and data visualization (e.g. Tableau). Experience in all these layers is not strictly required, but we do like to see experience working in more than one, as well as eagerness to work on projects that might slice through them all.

* You have product-driven software development experience using a modern, object-oriented language. Memory-managed languages are best -- .e.g. C#, Java, Python, Ruby, etc. We do most of our work in C#/.Net, but specific experience here is not required.

 _Cool stuff about TTD:_

* Our platform processes 3.5million+ queries per second

* Work with the best engineering team in AdTech

* The combination of huge datasets, high throughput, low latency and amazing scale means that we're constantly solving some of the biggest challenges in computer science.

* We've grown faster than any other adtech company in the industry, and have been recently recognized as one of the fastest growing companies in America by Inc. Magazine and Deloitte.

* Amazing Company Culture (We're very proud of our 5.0 rating on Glassdoor)

* Top-tier benefits

 _If you want to learn more,_ email Casey- casey.rabiea@thetradedesk.com or
apply directly on our website: [http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-
positions](http://thetradedesk.com/join-us/open-positions) . We are also
hiring DevOps Engineers in London, Boulder, and Ventura - check out the job
details on our website!

------
jisto
Jisto ([http://www.jisto.com](http://www.jisto.com)) | Boston | Full-time |
On-site

Jisto helps its customers run many more workloads on their (typically-
underutilized, existing or new) data centers and cloud resources, without
disrupting their existing mission-critical and legacy workloads and
infrastructure.

\---

Are you an experienced UI (front-end) developer with experience in working
with a lot of real-time data? If so, check out this position (contractor, on-
site or remote):

\- User Interface (Front-End) Developer - JavaScript, Bootstrap, Meteor.js:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#user_interface_developer](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#user_interface_developer)

\---

We have 2 other positions that all come with competitive compensation (full-
time, on-site):

\- Senior Software Engineer - Docker, Node.js, Golang:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_1)

\- Senior Software Engineer - Enterprise Applications:
[http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer...](http://www.jisto.com/cloud/careers/#senior_software_engineer_2)

Jisto is located in the heart of Boston. We’re an early-stage startup that is
well-funded, well-connected, and poised for rapid growth. Our team has
previously worked at startups, venture capital firms, and some of the largest
software enterprises.

To apply, please email your resume or CV to us at careers@jisto.com.

Not an exact fit for one of our full-time openings, but know someone who might
be? Refer them to us at referrals@jisto.com, and if we hire them, you get
$2,500!

------
rubergly
Software Engineer at VIZ Media, the leading company for anime and manga
localization and distribution

ONSITE - Mid Market, San Francisco

Works on web and mobile app development to improve and extend the reach of
renowned anime and manga titles, including One Punch Man, Naruto, and Sailor
Moon, and other content across new devices and platforms. Acts as a key
contributor as part of our small development team responsible for maintaining
and extending VIZ Media’s digital presence.

View qualifications/duties and application information here:
[http://www.viz.com/company-
jobs/job_software_engineer](http://www.viz.com/company-
jobs/job_software_engineer)

Hiring process includes: 1) Initial screening questions. 2) Phone screen and
interview for qualified applicants with hiring team. 3) Second round
interviews will be in person with more hands-on testing.

------
janbernhart
Optiver | Amsterdam | C++, C#, Python and/or FPGA Engineers | Onsite | Visa &
relocation sponsored

In order to be successful in our trading domain, we constantly need the most
advanced technology, trading software and connections to the market. In short,
we need the best technologists to develop, optimise and support our systems
and tools. As a technologist, you are responsible for the full stack of
applications and the full development life cycle, granting a lot of ownership.
Collaborating with our traders, your software can be deployed in production
the same day providing immediate results. Latency is crucial, which is why we
make use of FPGAs and microwave links to ensure fast execution. With 12
datacenters and thousands of servers we run ten thousands of trading
components executing hundred thousands of trades every day.

Want to know more? janbernhart-AT-optiver.com

------
acrum
Quartzy | Palo Alto, CA | [http://quartzy.com](http://quartzy.com) | Full-time
| Onsite

Quartzy's marketplace team builds systems to help find our users the best
price possible for materials they use every day in their labs. We’re on a
quest for an extraordinary application engineer who will join us to help grow
and improve our marketplace applications.

You are a self-starter with a bias for action, and you can take projects from
start to finish. You want to work as part of a small, tightly-knit team that
moves quickly and pushes changes to production many times a day. You always
admired your friends in science, but your knack for computers led you to
programming.

Quartzy is a global two-sided marketplace for the life sciences. Our platform
helps labs order scientific supplies ranging from beakers to capital
equipment; we make life easier and save money for scientists and lab managers
in academia and at pharma and biotech companies. We give the software away for
free and earn revenue when labs buy their supplies from us. With over 200,000
scientists from all over the world relying on Quartzy, we help accelerate the
pace of scientific discovery, and we need your help to accelerate our own pace
as well.

What we're looking for:

\- You have three or more years of experience writing clean, thoughtfully
crafted PHP that scales.

\- You have experience with other parts of our technology stack: MySQL, Redis,
Beanstalkd, RabbitMQ, nginx, Git.

\- You have the ability and desire to own projects that directly impact
Quartzy's bottom line.

\- You are a strong communicator. You write well and can easily explain
complex technical concepts to non-technical people.

Does that sound like you? We'd love to hear from you -- go here to read the
whole job description and apply:
[http://grnh.se/7nl1uo](http://grnh.se/7nl1uo)

------
greyspark
GREYSPARK PARTNERS_LONDON_DEVELOPERS(C++/JAVA)_ONSITE

GreySpark is a Capital Markets consultancy firm with a focus on delivering
Business, Management and Technology consulting services to Investment Banks,
Brokers, Hedge Funds and Asset Management firms.

We are currently looking for Java & C++ developers to join our expanding Tech
Consulting team in London.

Interested to hear more? Please see send your CV to careers@greyspark.com and
we'll be more than happy to give you a call.

[http://greyspark.com/](http://greyspark.com/) [http://greyspark.com/software-
developers-c/](http://greyspark.com/software-developers-c/)
[http://greyspark.com/developers-c-net-java-
sql/](http://greyspark.com/developers-c-net-java-sql/)

------
anamexis
Verba Software is hiring!
[http://verbasoftware.com/](http://verbasoftware.com/)

Software Engineer | San Francisco | On Site | Full Time, Part Time possible

Verba Software is a small, mature company partnering with college bookstores
to make course materials more affordable for students. About 350 colleges and
universities use our applications to collect textbook adoptions from
professors, acquire low-cost inventory and price textbooks competitively.

We are looking for senior-level engineers to join our team. Our stack is Ruby
on Rails, MySQL on RDS, AWS with Chef, CoffeeScript and Backbone on the front
end.

Message us if: You want to help make education better. You've got strong Rails
knowledge, experience with dev ops, solid testing practices, and a good head
for architecture.

If you're interested, send a cover letter and resume to jobs@verbasoftware.com

------
StylightGmbH
Stylight | Munich | Germany | Visa & Relocation support

At Stylight we build a fashion website where users find inspiration and can
search for fashion. We're among Munich hottest startups and quite
international. English is our company language and we have colleagues from 20+
nations. We run joint engineering and business teams, to maximize the impact
of each engineer.

\-----------------------------------------------------------

We're currently looking for a Senior Full Stack Developer
([http://stylig.ht/Senior_Fullstack_Developer](http://stylig.ht/Senior_Fullstack_Developer))

\-----------------------------------------------------------

Interested? Contact me on sandra.jasarevic@stylight.com. Want to know more
about us? Check out our Tech Blog:
[http://tech.stylight.com/](http://tech.stylight.com/)

------
brryant
Webflow | San Francisco, CA | Onsite or Remote | Full-Time

Come build the future of the web by democratizing web development and web
design. For an idea of what we do, check out
([https://www.flexboxgame.com](https://www.flexboxgame.com) \- visual flexbox
builder) and ([https://webflow.com/cms](https://webflow.com/cms) \- visual
CMS).

Our interview process is simple: 1) quick 30 minute phone chat with the co-
founder CTO 2) 1-2 hour coding exercise. If all goes well we'll move to a
larger consulting project on a real feature.

Detailed job descriptions here:
([https://webflow.com/about#jobs](https://webflow.com/about#jobs))

* Software Engineer - node.js / mongodb / React / angular

* Senior Front-end Engineer - React

Shoot us a note via jobs@webflow.com and lets chat!

------
careskore
CareSkore (YC W16) | multiple positions (engineering, marketing, and sales) |
Mountain View, CA | Onsite | Full-Time; Intern

[https://www.careskore.com](https://www.careskore.com)

CareSkore is a healthcare technology company using predictive analytics and AI
to build products that invoke the right actions, at the right time for the the
right people. CareSkore is reinventing case management and coordination by
focusing on what matters most, the caregivers and the patients.

We are hiring in the following areas:

    
    
      Data Engineer
      Full Stack Architect
      Full Stack Developer
      Data Science Intern
      Content Marketer/Writer
      Marketing Intern
      Sales Associate
      Sales Leader
      

For more information or to apply:
[https://jobs.lever.co/careskore](https://jobs.lever.co/careskore)

------
bbarn
Frontline Education | Chicago, IL | ONSITE | Full-time

We make software that powers educational institutions.
[https://www.frontlineeducation.com](https://www.frontlineeducation.com)

We're looking for two senior .NET developers to help lead our platform
development efforts. Must haves include C#, ASP.NET, and the associated stack
you're used to seeing as a senior .NET developer. Nice to haves include
microservice or SOA experience, consul, eventstore, nosql technologies.

Brand new downtown Chicago office, mature, ~250 person organization that spans
several major cities.

Hiring process consists of a phone screen, take home coding challenge, and a
single in person visit typically. Total time in pipeline from reciept of
resume for successful candidates is usually between a week and two weeks.

Send resume/linkedin/cv to frontlineedjobs@gmail.com

------
typpo
Software Engineer | Zenysis (YC W16) | SF | Onsite

Zenysis helps governments and international organizations analyze large
amounts of data for insights that save lives. Developing countries use our
product to deliver emergency aid to millions of people in need, stop
infectious disease outbreaks, deliver lifesaving vaccines to millions of
children, and more.

As one of the first engineers, you'll be responsible for development of our
data integration and analysis platform, working closely with the founders to
grow the company. You will also travel around the world to connect with vastly
underserved populations, understand their problems, and build software that
will impact entire countries.

Email ian@zenysis.com if you're interested. More details here:
[http://www.zenysis.com/jobs](http://www.zenysis.com/jobs)

------
jevanish
### [http://GetLighthouse.com](http://GetLighthouse.com) | Lead Designer /
Front End Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

Employees quit managers, not companies. If you've ever worked at a
dysfunctional, hyper-growth startup, or a big company wrecked by politics,
you've experienced how bad management can make work miserable. It’s crazy
managers aren’t given more help. We're changing that by helping with the
fundamentals of good management through software.

We're in 500 Startups right now, have a functioning product with hundreds of
paying customers, and want to bring great design and experience to our
validated and growing MVP. We’re looking for you to take the lead on designing
Lighthouse to be a world-class product, while we focus on sales, marketing,
and the back end.

### You:

If you're excited and ready to take the drivers seat on the direction of a
product from design through implementation, this is the perfect role for you
(with the big equity to match). You’ll have the chance to bring all your
skills together as part of a team that’s customer driven and excited to make
more people love their jobs. It's a mission you can feel great about working
on every day.

You’re an awesome fit for this role if you...

-> Take great pride in your work and obsess over getting the details right.

-> Always look for places to simplify, whether that’s removing a button, or making 30 lines of code work with 5.

-> You love using funnels & analytics, as well as talking to customers, to ensure what you design & build is best for customers.

### Tech stack currently includes (open to changes you advocate for): Rails,
Capistrano, haml/scss, bootstrap, jQuery, Postgres, Stripe, GCal API

* Interested in the role? Email Jason at GetLighthouse dot com mentioning Hacker News in the subject line. Please, no recent code school grads.

------
anandiyer
Trusted | San Francisco, CA Onsite | Full Time | Competitive Salary and Equity
Package | Relocation Assistance Available | Will sponsor Visa

\- Founding Frontend Engineer (React, Redux, JavaScript ES6/ES7) \- Full Stack
Engineer (Rails, React, Postgres) \- iOS Engineer (Swift)

Trusted's mission is to provide better child care. We are a mobile marketplace
that empowers the child care industry through technology. We solve really hard
problems each day to ensure that both parents and child care providers can
reliably and comfortably user our service.

We are a 2 person engineering team today, so anyone joining us at this stage
will have significant impact on our technology and delivering on our vision.

More here: [https://angel.co/trusted/jobs](https://angel.co/trusted/jobs)

Please feel free to email ai@usetrusted.com (or @ai on Twitter)

------
brobinson382
Interactive Intelligence | Annapolis | US. REMOTE or Onsite | Full-time |
[https://inin.com](https://inin.com) Interview is standard, quick tech phone
screen then fly you out for onsite with the team. We do workforce management
software. Full stack from complex SPA front-ends, AWS hosted services, to
advanced simulations and linear equation solvers. We're looking for someone
smart to join our testing team. We need good people to write good automated
tests for our products. Current job posting is:
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oavk3fwM&s=HackerNews](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oavk3fwM&s=HackerNews)
I'm a hiring manager, my email is brian (d0t) robinson (at) inin.com. Email me
with questions.

------
emilong
Haus | [https://haus.com/](https://haus.com/) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE |
FULL-TIME

We’re a small, well-funded, early stage startup tackling the $50B+ market of
residential real estate looking to bring on our third engineer.

Node backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. We're looking to hire an
experienced full stack engineer who is excited about a collaborative,
inclusive environment to produce high-quality code.

[https://haus.com/jobs/software-engineer/](https://haus.com/jobs/software-
engineer/)

You can see the requirements in the link above, but here are a few non-
requirements:

* Identification with a particular gender, race, or national origin.

* Sharing the same hobbies or beliefs as the other members of the team.

* A certain level of activity on a Github account.

* A minimum reputation level on StackOverflow.

------
eriktrautman
Viking Education | Growth Marketer | Onsite (SF) or Remote |
[http://www.vikingcodeschool.com](http://www.vikingcodeschool.com)

Viking Code School is a 100% online development bootcamp. Our core program is
an immersive where students only pay tuition when they get a job. We're a
mission-driven company with the goal of launching a million high-growth
careers around the world while having fun doing so.

We have a best-in-class student experience that we're offering to the market
through different modalities and products which opens up significant new
markets and growth potential. There is a lot of room to improve the breadth,
depth, and analytics around our acquisition channels… which is where you come
in.

We're seeking a highly versatile hustler with strong previous startup
experience who will lead our core marketing channels and top-of-funnel
efforts. This will require you to have very strong skills along both content-
driven and paid acquisition axes as well as a creative eye for hacking new
channels. You will also interface directly with our product/engineering team
to help put together A/B tests and other product experiments, so the role is
decidedly cross-discipline and strong product/technical comfort is a must.

This is not a micromanaged role for individuals looking to "get into" startups
but rather a high ownership position where you will be accountable for
delivering results. Only individuals with a proven track record of success
will be considered.

Requirements:

* 3+ years in a growth or marketing role at a startup with demonstrable track record of results

* Strong track record working with paid campaigns, producing content, tracking analytics and sourcing creative for campaigns.

* Comfort developing and executing a growth strategy.

Email careers@vikingcodeschool.com with your CV, links and anything else that
would prove your general awesomeness.

------
iwilliams
PxlBros | Front End Engineer | Los Angeles, CA (Downtown) | Contract or
Fulltime | Onsite

We are looking to hire a front end engineer to help us build interactive web
apps and dashboards for our clients. At PxlBros we work with some of the
biggest movie studios and names in the entertainment industry. We love
Ember.js and while it is not an absolute requirement, experience with Ember is
a huge plus.

Our team is small and we are all very close. This is an opportunity to get in
early with a company that is growing very fast and help set the bar for our
dev team. If you are interested in learning more either message me directly on
HN or you can reach out via email to ian@pxlbros.com. You can also learn more
about us and see some of our recent work at
[http://pxlbros.com/](http://pxlbros.com/)

------
EBashllari
Parsley Health, NYC, CTO/VP of Engineering, Market salary + Equity, ONSITE

Parsley Health is an early stage, revenue generating & investor-backed
healthcare tech startup looking for a CTO/engineering lead to build the
digital platform to scale our unique approach to healthcare. The platform will
connect the patient and practitioner across all platforms, boosting patient
satisfaction, LTV and health outcomes. Our ideal candidate will have built
consumer facing products, highly efficient administrative views and powerful
data platforms. Experience with high security / HIPAA environments a plus.
More details: [https://angel.co/parsley-health/jobs/140945-cto-vp-
engineeri...](https://angel.co/parsley-health/jobs/140945-cto-vp-engineering)

------
l3atbc
Full-Stack Developer | Language Learning Lab @ Boston College | Chestnut Hill,
MA | ONSITE

You: Love development. Want to contribute to science. Think you would enjoy an
academic lab environment. Interested in how the mind works.

We (L3@BC): Are a brand-new academic research lab (l3atbc.org). Conduct
cutting-edge language and natural language processing research through
gameswithwords.org.

The Job: Head a small team of junior developers. Develop new methods of
cognitive research online (using real-time machine learning, mobile devices,
VR -- depends on you!). Start date is flexible. Give talks. Participate in
research. Work with students. Competitive salary and benefits.

Apply: Send a resume to jobs@l3atbc.org. Include any of these: GitHub profile,
any project pages showing off your work, or other portfolio. Women and
underrepresented minorities are strongly encouraged to apply.

------
jobi
Scout Exchange | [http://goscoutgo.com/](http://goscoutgo.com/) | Boston, MA -
Remote OK | FULL-TIME

We're looking for senior software engineers (ReactJS, Python/Flask and/or Go),
and hands-on engineering managers. You would join a rapidly growing team
building the world’s largest online B2B recruitment marketplace. We're about
equally split between remote and onsite engineers. We work on Slack, GitHub
and Hangouts, and get everyone together twice a year. Our interview process
would typically include a couple of phone interviews, then 1 or 2 onsite set
of interviews with representatives from the team.

Learn more about the positions and apply at
[http://goscoutgo.com/careers/](http://goscoutgo.com/careers/)

------
donaltroddyn
UNRAVEL ANALYTICS ([https://www.getunravel.com](https://www.getunravel.com)) |
Dublin, Ireland | Senior Python Developer | ONSITE | Full-time | VISA

Unravel is a quality assurance tool for tagging that automatically steps
through and audits complex user journeys on websites, analysing tag behaviour
across hundreds of device and browser combinations and pinpointing undetected
problems.

We need a Senior Python Backend developer to join our small, agile team to
help design, architect, and build the next generation of our reporting
platform.

Stack: Python 3, Django, Docker, AWS

Full details at [https://my.hirehive.io/unravel-analytics-
ltd/jobs/23144/seni...](https://my.hirehive.io/unravel-analytics-
ltd/jobs/23144/senior-python-developer-blackrock-dublin)

------
kvarela
Mid/Sr Backend Engineer | Coffee Meets Bagel | San Francisco | Full-Time | On-
site [https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/](https://coffeemeetsbagel.com/jobs/)

Coffee Meets Bagel is a dating app that focuses on quality over quantity.
We're growing fast and looking for an experienced backend engineer to help
build new features which help our users fall in love.

Our stack is Python, C*, Redis, Elastic Search, PG, …

We have a super fun office in SOMA right off the BART line and you'd get to
work with a bunch of very smart, driven, passionate, and fun people all
dedicated to helping our users find love!

[https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/ea299673-44f3-4509-87...](https://jobs.lever.co/coffeemeetsbagel/ea299673-44f3-4509-8721-32f25a77ac91)

------
utefan001
myStartup (no website) | LAMP Developer | REMOTE

Join our team of 2. Project is already pretty far along.

We need another strong PHP dev to help us make the upcoming ycombinator
application deadline.

Prefer US / Canada candidates so that the team can travel to meet face to face
if necessary.

Required skills

-strong PHP, strong Linux command line, GIT

Nice to have

-Docker, bootstrap, MySQL

apply here

support -at- smartmadre d0t com

* Note hourly rate must be under $40 hr _

~~~
mooreds
Thanks for noting your hourly rate requirements. Much appreciated.

------
jimschley
Codeship | Boston | Full-time | REMOTE | Software Engineering / Front End Dev
/ Customer Success

Codeship is a hosted continuous integration and delivery service. Our mission
is to accelerate software development teams. We have a Rails/Postgres/Redis
webapp and a Golang microservice and Docker-based elastic build
infrastructure. [https://codeship.com](https://codeship.com)

Codeship is hiring Senior-level Software Engineers, Front End Devs and
Customer Success Engineers
[https://codeship.com/jobs](https://codeship.com/jobs)

Our team has a remote-first culture. We will consider applicants in Boston or
who are remote with a successful track record contributing to a team remotely.

Send us your info via the link above (preferred) or email
jobs[at]codeship[dot]com

------
kanny96
Cognii | Boston, MA or remote

We create conversational AI technology for education & training market.
Cognii's award winning Virtual Learning Assistant uses NLP to help students
learn better across the K-12, Higher Ed and corporate training verticals. We
are growing rapidly and would like to add a few team members in engineering
and research:

1\. NLP Research Engineers (Senior, Junior)

    
    
      - natural language processing
      - statistical machine learning
      - syntactic and semantic analysis
      - linguistically process text corpora
      - information extraction
    

2\. System Architect

    
    
      - Design, deploy and manage the scalable web platform
      - Experience with Ruby on Rails based scalable architecture
    

Compensation will include a salary and a significant amount of equity. Please
send your application and resume to jobs@cognii.com.

------
Afleming
deepstreamHub | Berlin | Junior Developer | Full Time | Onsite

deepstreamHub is the company behind deepstream.io, an opensource server
focused on powering modern realtime applications ranging from financial and
collaboration apps to IoT and multiplayer gaming.

We are looking for a junior developer with a bit of nodeJS experience to join
us developing deepstream.io and its client libraries, as well as providing it
as a hosted version via deepstreamHub. The role will touch on distributed
systems, live system tests as well as opensource community outreach and
evangelism!

We are a small international team from all around the world in the heart of
Berlin.

You can checkout position details here:
[https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/junior-
developer/](https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/junior-developer/)

------
yasserf
deepstreamHub | Berlin | Junior Developer | Full Time | Onsite

deepstreamHub is the company behind deepstream.io, an opensource server
focused on powering modern realtime applications ranging from financial and
collaboration apps to IoT and multiplayer gaming.

We are looking for a junior developer with a bit of nodeJS experience to join
us developing deepstream.io and its client libraries, as well as providing it
as a hosted version via deepstreamHub. The role will touch on distributed
systems, live system tests as well as opensource community outreach and
evangelism!

We are a small international team from all around the world in the heart of
Berlin.

You can checkout position details here:
[https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/junior-
developer/](https://deepstreamhub.com/careers/junior-developer/)

------
skrebbel
Eindhoven, the Netherlands. ONSITE.

We're looking for allround developers at a (currently unnamed) messaging
startup. Our platform is hardly in beta yet but we already have a growing
number of paying customers.

We're a tiny team (4, currently) that values quality over quantity. Stack:
ES6/react, Elixir, and a little Node. We're modestly funded and the founders
have full control. Founders are a designer and a developer (me), so no
explaining to manager types why, say, code maintainability or good UX are
worth your time.

The "ONSITE" mentioned above means that we'd like you to live near enough that
you can make it to the office occasionally. No worries if it's not biking
distance, once a week is fine. Our office is awesome and next to the train
station.

I'm travelling so best get in touch with my cofounder at hello@klets.com

------
alie
OpenMail | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

OpenMail, an adtech startup based in Venice Beach, is Hiring!

Account Analyst: SQL, Excel
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/088d1e4b-7c5c-4cd2-9b50-5100b...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/088d1e4b-7c5c-4cd2-9b50-5100bff002a5?lever-
source=HN)

Product Manager: Technical background, adtech experience strongly preferred
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/fef987ca-4c60-4f26-bdbb-
be633...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/fef987ca-4c60-4f26-bdbb-
be6338042027?lever-source=HN)

Software Engineer: Python
[https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b27...](https://jobs.lever.co/openmail/a2612066-fef4-458c-b216-19b276e81ba6?lever-
source=HN)

------
lovely204
London, UK, Red Badger red-badger.com Full time, onsite only. Relocation
considered Red Badger is looking for a talented full stack developer with
strong Node.js or Ruby. We are using React.js on most of our projects and run
the london.react user group. [http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-
engineer/](http://red-badger.com/about-us/join-us/software-engineer/) We build
beautiful software with bleeding edge tech for great brands like Fortnum &
Mason and Tesco. We are lean, agile and like to do things properly. Sound
interesting? Get in touch-
[https://redbadger.workable.com/jobs/32624](https://redbadger.workable.com/jobs/32624)

------
sabalaba
Dreamscope | Mobile Software Engineer - iOS | Palo Alto, CA (University Ave.)
| Onsite | Full Time

We're hiring a Software Engineer with iOS experience. You'll be working with
our team to continue to build our product used by hundreds of thousands of
users. Math, EE, CS, or Physics degree. If you love math and software
engineering, you'll fit right in. Paid relocation!

Required experience:

\- Experience shipping multiple Objective-C apps that are currently available
in the app store.

\- An aptitude for design, ability to innovate using all of the tools
available for iOS

Ideal candidates will have:

\- Multiple apps in the app store.

\- A track record of making high quality mobile user experiences.

Optional experience:

\- Proficiency with basic computer vision and image processing. Desire to gain
skills in training neural networks and implementing state of the art deep
learning research.

To apply, please email your resume and github link to: s[at]lambdal.com

------
gsarria29
@Endgame | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Sr. Backend Engineer Location: across
from AT&T Park, flexible work schedule

 __We are unable to sponsor H1-B or other visas at this time __

@Endgame is hiring a Sr. Backend Engineer in our SF office. We are a
cybersecurity startup, version 2.0 in beta to be launched in a few weeks.
Strong east coast presence, we are actively expanding to the West coast and
growing our SF office.

Backend:- Mostly Python, some Go (golang), on microservice architecture that
uses RabbitMQ, Elasticsearch, PostgreSQL, vagrant among other technologies.

Looking for Senior level engineers, at least 5-7 years of exp. fact paced
start-up environment, able to work with a dispersed team. If interested please
use link to apply

[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bPbaiw8](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3bPbaiw8)

------
thejash
Sourceress | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | Full-time | REMOTE (local is ok too)

About us: We're a (human-assisted) AI sourcing platform that delivers great
results (customer quote: "I'd have a panic attack if you guys stopped
existing").

We've found a way to reallocate talented individuals to mission-driven
companies, allowing them to grow and change the world. One founder previously
sold a company, the other was Chief of Staff at Dropbox. We have a real
business with interesting AI/ML/NLP problems that are core to our product.

Position: Senior engineer

Qualifications:

\- Can you ship a ton of Python code every day?

\- Do you share our values? [https://goo.gl/YatLLp](https://goo.gl/YatLLp)

\- Are you empathetic and communicative?

\- Do you care about improvement at both the individual and global scale?

Then you should at least say hi: email josh@sourceress.co

------
cbogie
Mesosphere, Inc. is hiring a variety of software engineers to help build the
Datacenter Operating System, based upon Apache Mesos. If you're looking to
work on distributed systems, large clusters at scale, containers &
microservices, and big data frameworks, we'd love to hear from you. Languages
we use include Scala, Java, Erlang, Go, C++, Python, & Javascript.

We start the process with an intro call, then a coding challenge + review
call, followed by a full day of onsite interviews.

Software Engineer openings:

-Infinity (SF): [http://grnh.se/rjxb2e](http://grnh.se/rjxb2e)

-Infinity (Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/65hfdt](http://grnh.se/65hfdt)

-Marathon (SF & Hamburg: [http://grnh.se/pab62x](http://grnh.se/pab62x)

-Networking (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/5psoa0](http://grnh.se/5psoa0)

-Frontend (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/f3wyvu](http://grnh.se/f3wyvu)

-Mesos (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/2daykb](http://grnh.se/2daykb)

-Test (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/y40372](http://grnh.se/y40372)

-Intern (SF & Hamburg): [http://grnh.se/a4052y](http://grnh.se/a4052y)

-Partner (SF): [http://grnh.se/h1anxj](http://grnh.se/h1anxj)

We are hiring for full time roles in our SF, CA and Hamburg, Germany offices,
but interns, remote, visa are all ok.

All openings: [http://grnh.se/x0enob](http://grnh.se/x0enob)

~~~
ssk2
If you're a college student and would love to work on open source tech, this
would be a great environment for you next summer!

~~~
zerr
Any remote C++ positions?

------
EthanSutin
Olabot | San Francisco, CA or REMOTE | Contract

Olabot is pioneering new social experiences on messaging platforms. Come join
us and help build the future of messaging.
[http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/13/esther-crawford-talks-
olab...](http://venturebeat.com/2016/07/13/esther-crawford-talks-olabot-the-
new-lmfao-chatbot-and-how-a-i-saves-time/)

We are looking for strong javascript/node.js engineers who are interested in
joining an exciting and fast moving early stage startup. Experience with
Facebook Messenger API or other messaging platforms is a big plus.

Positions are currently contract but have the strong possibility of becoming
full-time within three months.

Please send your resume, rates, and availability to ethan@olabot.com if you
are interested!

------
MattGreenburg
ZeroCater - San Francisco - ONSITE
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

Help bring people and ideas together through food. Our engineers appreciate
good design, whether it’s clean API or good UI. Enjoy working with Python or
Ruby and have worked with Django or Rails. Here are our technical roles we
currently looking for:

Engineering Manager Full-Stack Engineers Head of Product

The work we do is bringing tens of thousands of people together every day.
Shared meals are a fundamental human experience. To us, food fosters
relationships and new ideas. We’re obsessed with improving our customers’
lives by making every meal count.

Contact people@zerocater.com or
[https://zerocater.com/careers](https://zerocater.com/careers)

------
venasolutions
C# Developer - VENA SOLUTIONS

C# Developer | VENA | Full-time | TORONTO, CA Who are we? Check out the
awesome work we’re up to at:
[https://engineering.vena.io](https://engineering.vena.io) You will be
responsible for building the next generation of Vena’s Windows offerings. You
value solving complex and interesting problems. At Vena, you will fill that
core need by leveraging Excel Interop/VBA, LINQ, lambda functions, JSON-based
Web Services, parallelization, and more to create awesome features in
conjunction with our back-end server’s in-memory cube, transforming Excel into
a data powerhouse. We can’t wait to hear from you! Apply at:
[http://bit.ly/29hgbI9](http://bit.ly/29hgbI9)

------
Wilfred
Numeric | [https://www.numeric.com](https://www.numeric.com) | Full time |
Onsite | Boston, MA

Managing $19.7 billion of other people's money presents interesting technology
challenges. At Numeric, we're looking for Python people to help build, test
and deploy the whole trading pipeline.

If you have experience in building systematic trading systems, or if you're
interested in learning, we'd love to hear from you. We do friendly code review
for knowledge sharing, and we also support staff in getting qualifications.

We have all the benefits of being an established, successful hedge fund but
the developer team is still small enough to do a single standup in the
morning. We have the best of both worlds.

Interested? Drop me an email at wilfred.hughes@man.com, and mention HN.

------
Coaleh
DriveWorks | Manchester (closer to Warrington), UK | ONSITE

We are currently looking for experienced and passionate software developers to
join our team. We are looking for people that:

\- Have 2 or more years’ professional experience (or just done a lot of code).
Quality is more important than quantity though.

\- Are able to be a little independent of guidance and think for themselves.

\- Can solve problems and explain their solutions clearly.

\- Will be excited to join us and will fit in with the team!

We are a close-knit development team and although small, we operate all over
the world, are a Microsoft Gold Application Development Partner and number one
in our field in configuring 3D CAD. We have some massive and exciting
opportunities ahead of us.

More info at:
[http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/](http://www.driveworks.co.uk/jobs/)

------
lstamp
LiveRamp | Back​ ​End/Full​ ​Stack Developers | San Francisco & London |
Onsite

Want to build software that helps companies use their data to improve customer
interations? LiveRamp is the leader in data connectivity, helping the world’s
largest brands use their data to improve customer interactions on any channel
and device.​ ​We help marketers eliminate data silos and unlock greater value
from the tools they use every day.

Our stack: We are looking for full-time engineers and aspiring managers in
three primary areas.

1) Large scale distributed systems engineering (primarily Java on our 10+ PB
Hadoop cluster)

2) Full-stack web engineering (mostly Ruby-on-Rails and Javascript)

3) Engineering management (you would code for about 6 months before taking on
a manager role).

We are steadily growing (200 current employees) with plans to double in size
over the next year. We’re looking to grow the engineering team both in our San
Francisco Headquarters and our newly opened London office.

About you: You’re comfortable in multiple languages, frameworks, and
environments.Our employees enjoy a fun office with catered meals, unlimited
PTO, ​an ​annual camping trip and lots of social gatherings. But the best job
perk is our awesome team - we’ve got a staff of amazing people who just happen
to be great engineers as well.

Check out what we’re all about: Senior Backend Engineer
([http://grnh.se/afx5wq](http://grnh.se/afx5wq)) Senior Full Stack Engineer
([http://grnh.se/f2la7b](http://grnh.se/f2la7b)) Data Science Engineer/New
Grad ([http://grnh.se/jmgo1f](http://grnh.se/jmgo1f)) London Data Engineer
([http://grnh.se/4e6qvw](http://grnh.se/4e6qvw))

​Want to learn more? Email Lstamp@liveramp.com with questions about the roles
and use the links above to apply directly.

------
trcollinson
Elevated Billing | Salt Lake City (South Jordan), UT | Full-Time | ONSITE

Hey there, this is Tim, I am the Engineering Lead for Elevated Billing.
Elevated Billing is a medical billing company which specializes in billing for
substance abuse, addiction recovery, mental. and behavioral health facilities.
Our core values are the key to our business success. “We relentlessly advocate
for people in need of treatment”. Elevated Billing has been in business and
profitable for nearly a decade. It was recently acquired and is working to
advocate for even more people in need of treatment through expansion and
strategic partnerships.

We’re building a number of new internal systems to improve the efficiency with
which our employees and the facilities we serve can advocate for people in
need to treatment. We are a small team of software engineers looking to grow!
We are looking for two people to help round out our team. We’re looking for
the following skills:

    
    
      * Angular 2 experience (Angular 1 acceptable with some familiarity with the newer paradigms).
      * Typescript experience
      * Some experience with javascript build automation tools (we use Webpack)
      * A good understanding of CSS and layouts (currently using bootstrap)
      * A solid understanding of automated testing
      * Some experience with a hybrid mobile app framework (Ionic, NativeScript)
    

If you hadn’t noticed our stack is Angular 2 in Typescript, build with
Webpack, and deployed to an AWS S3 bucket. We believe in and follow solid
automated testing procedures. We are looking to make a hybrid mobile app using
Ionic (or possible NativeScript). We are built on a Rails 5 api and a
PostgreSQL Database.

This is a full-time, salaried position in South Jordan, UT. We have a great
office space, a fantastic group of co-workers, and a solid working
environment. We’d love to tell you all about our benefits and perks but this
is going to start getting too long. So email me! Send me your resume, any
questions you have about me, the company, or the position, and your salary
requirements! I would love to chat with you. tim@elevatedbilling.com

------
zaius
Beyond Pricing | Software Engineer | REMOTE or San Francisco, CA |
[https://beyondpricing.com](https://beyondpricing.com)

Beyond Pricing is an automatic pricing solution for Airbnb and vacation
rentals. Our goal is to become the main platform for managing revenue and
acquiring bookings for the 3 million vacation rentals in the US and Europe and
beyond.

We have billions of rows of data that power our algorithms and tools. We power
the majority of the up-and-coming Airbnb property managers and hospitality
brands. We're a small team of 5 and we're profitable.

We're looking for people with experience or interest in the travel space.
Ideally with experience in python, django, and postgres. Remote OK, but must
be available to onsite in SF 1-2x per quarter.

Email jobs@beyondpricing.com

------
mark-ruwt
Are You Watching This?! | Austin, TX | ONSITE

RUWT?! is a Sports Excitement Analytics company that identifies exciting games
in real-time, and then licesnse that data to cable companies and sports
properties around the globe.

[http://areyouwatchingthis.com/jobs](http://areyouwatchingthis.com/jobs)

You will be Full-Time Employee #1, so you'll have the opportunity to become a
stronger developer and learn about the business from many different angles.

In a given week, our work will span from native iOS and Android development,
to responsive HTML5 development, to algorithm development in Java, to
upgrading our 10-city, global API infrastucture. We're looking for candidates
with experience in at least one of these realms, but more importantly, someone
excited to learn many more.

------
gratner
Troops (VC-backed, seed stage) | New York - NYC - Manhattan | Full-Time |
Onsite | VISA

Hey all,

My name is Greg and I'm a co-founder of a startup called Troops. We make AI-
powered bots for the enterprise are backed by some of the best VCs in the
country. We are building an elite Scala team in NYC and that's where you can
come in :)

If you want to work on greenfield projects and large distributed systems with
really smart coworkers using Scala, or just curious to learn more, please
apply below. Functional programming experience is preferred!

You can find more info on the team, investors etc here:
[https://troops.ai/team](https://troops.ai/team)

 __* Please Apply Here __*[http://bit.ly/2afEWPq](http://bit.ly/2afEWPq)

A little about Troops: * We use technologies like Scala, ReactJS, Postgres and
the AWS stack * Competitive comp, work/life balance, and a challenging/fun
work environment are all really important to us * Our first product is built
on top of the Slack platform... we're really excited about AI and bots! *
Troops was recently named one of the 100 most exciting companies in New York
Tech ([http://bit.ly/22KCmqG](http://bit.ly/22KCmqG)) * Business Insider wrote
a nice article about our vision:
[http://read.bi/1Oo4k3a](http://read.bi/1Oo4k3a) * We're backed by some of the
top investors/angels in NYC: First Round Capital and Founder Collective - full
investor list at bottom here
([https://troops.ai/team](https://troops.ai/team)). * We're a B2B company
solving a pain 10's of millions of people experience daily ... this means
customers & revenue & scale * I think we're a fun bunch! :-)
([https://troops.ai/careers](https://troops.ai/careers))

------
andygeers
Hubbub.co.uk | London (Old Street) | Full-Time Onsite

Hubbub.co.uk lets people do their online grocery shopping with London's best
small food shops, providing an aggregated basket from amazing butchers,
fishmongers, greengrocers, coffee roasters and more.

We're looking for a full-stack developer who is comfortable running a Ruby on
Rails system deployed on AWS (ELB, EC2 etc) as a key part of a passionate but
small team.

We can offer amazing food (including a year's supply of free bacon!), bundles
of charm and a huge variety of challenges (customer site, shop packing tools,
driver apps, route planning systems, to name but a few).

For instructions on how to apply, go to [https://www.hubbub.co.uk/developer-
applications](https://www.hubbub.co.uk/developer-applications)

------
koryk
Health Recovery Solutions | Hoboken, NJ | FULLTIME | ONSITE or REMOTE (US
Only)

Health Recovery Solutions is looking for talented Software Engineers who are
eager to solve big problems with cutting edge technology in order to improve
the lives and promote the well being of patients who use our platform every
day. We are a venture-backed software company that supplies leading medical
centers with platforms that help reduce readmissions and improve clinical
results. We are looking for people with PHP, Java and web application
experience.

Roles: Senior Software Engineer, Software Engineer, Android Platform Engineer

If you are interested please visit our website and apply -
[http://healthrecoverysolutions.com/gethired](http://healthrecoverysolutions.com/gethired)

------
dan_manges
ROOT | Columbus, OH | Full-time | Onsite |
[https://joinroot.com](https://joinroot.com)

Root is an auto insurance carrier, like GEICO or Progressive.

We started the company to make car insurance priced based on driving safety
rather than personal details like education and occupation. We're a startup —
we have 12 people and have been working on this for a little over a year.

We've built an iOS app that gathers data on how people drive. We use that to
set insurance prices. To build the best possible user experience, we went
through the arduous process of starting an insurance carrier from scratch.

We're well funded, and we're looking to bring on a couple more talented
engineers. Tech stack involves Rails, iOS/Swift, and JS/React. Email me at
dan@joinroot.com

------
mickniepoth
Readmore - [http://www.readmo.re](http://www.readmo.re) \- Amsterdam, The
Netherlands - ONSITE

I'm the founder of Readmore in Amsterdam and we're currently looking for an
on-site developer. We're a small company, so you'd need to be comfortable
working with a variety of technologies. We're currently growing and refreshing
our systems, so there would be a good deal of both responsibility and freedom
in the position. If you'd like more information please don't hesitate to get
in touch.

In case you're wondering, our back-end systems use Ruby+Rails, Go, and some
PHP. On the front-end we do HTML/CSS/JS on the web, and we have native
applications for iOS, Android, and Windows Phone.

I'm happy to answer any questions you have.

Thanks! Mick

------
thetable
NewStore | Berlin | [http://www.newstore.com](http://www.newstore.com) | full-
time | (VISA)

At NewStore, we’re building a mobile retail platform that allows enables rapid
order fulfillment and boosts mobile conversion. We orchestrate a variety of
actors and systems to enable things like same-day-delivery for our customers.

The platform runs on a variety of microservices, written in Python and Go. We
build and maintain two mobile apps, one native (Swift/ObjC), one based on
React Native (ES6, Redux), as well as an Angular-based web app.

We have several engineering teams whose skills usually span all of the above
areas to be able to work on entire features independently. We care a lot about
QA, TDD and writing meaningful and effective tests. We aim to empower
individuals and give them responsibility and the ability to make technical
decisions.

In addition to pure engineering roles, we're looking for scrum masters,
technical writers and more. Our founder is Stephan Schambach, founder of
Intershop and Demandware (both of which he led to IPO). We’re well-funded and
newly launched, so it’s a great time to join. We’ve got a good agile dev
process and engineering infrastructure established, but there’s still lots of
opportunity to make a difference!

Our office is in a beautiful historic power plant right by the Spree river in
downtown Berlin. We foster continuing education, travel between the NewStore
offices (including the one in the US), and we offer tasty, catered lunches
three days a week.

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, a technical phone
interview, and an extended on-site technical interview.

If you're already in Berlin, check out our regular Tech Talks:
[http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/](http://www.meetup.com/de-DE/NewStore/)

See all our job listings here: [http://grnh.se/gmynw3](http://grnh.se/gmynw3)

~~~
flip89
Applied on a Backend developer position, received a link to online test with
algorithmic tasks (got 100% for these tasks on Codility), then had a Skype
interview with their architect (just discussed my experience, nothing
technical). After that haven't got neither email nor call. Would not
recommend, don't waste your time.

------
TomPusher
Pusher ([https://pusher.com/](https://pusher.com/)) London (Shoreditch) Full
Time

Mobile Product Engineer: You will be part of a new team in Engineering who
will be improving on the features of our current product and developing new
ones to go alongside it.

By building applications and using our APIs, you will help us solve more
problems for mobile developers who use our product. You will influence how our
APIs are designed, and work with our platform engineers to bring them to life.

You will also take ownership of our Android and iOS libraries, and develop
them further.

Send CVs to tom@pusher.com For a full description visit
[https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508](https://pusher.workable.com/jobs/114508)

------
dwerthen
Universal Avenue | Developer | full-time ONSITE | Stockholm

Are you excited by building React/Redux/Rails/Elixir apps? We are building a
salesforce as a service and are looking to expand our team with a number of
positions.

Email me at Daniel.werthen@universalavenue.com and I will tell you all about
it!

------
saucelabs
Sauce Labs (San Francisco, CA)

Sauce Labs provides the world’s largest cloud-based platform for the automated
testing of web and mobile applications. Its award-winning service eliminates
the time and expense of maintaining an in-house testing infrastructure,
freeing development teams of any size to innovate and release better software,
faster.

We are currently looking for:

 _Customer Support Engineers_

 _Engineering Managers (Web Engineering)_

 _Lead Software Engineers (Desktop Platform Support_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Business Intelligence)_

 _Senior Software Engineers (Rest API)_

 _Software Engineers (Appium)_

 _Software Engineers (Mobile Emulator /Simulator Cloud)_

 _Software Engineers (Web Backend)_

If you’re interested in joining Sauce Labs and would like to learn more,
please visit: [https://saucelabs.com/careers](https://saucelabs.com/careers)

------
sdabby
ClickTime | www.clicktime.com | Onsite San Francisco | Remote OK for Linux
Administrator and DevOps Engineer Roles | Full Time

ABOUT US: We're ClickTime. We help businesses become more productive every
day. We're a profitable, 30-person company going through an exciting stage of
growth.

HIRING PROCESS: Two phone interviews, an onsite interview, and reference
checks. Most of our interviews also include a practical component (e.g. coding
exercise, product demo, Excel exercise, etc) that would reflect your day-to-
day work at ClickTime.

ROLES: \- Senior Front End (JavaScript) Developer \- Application Developer \-
Linux Administrator (Remote OK) \- DevOps Engineer (Remote OK) \- Product
Manager \- Sales Development Representative \- Senior Account Manager

APPLY: www.clicktime.com/jobs or email sdabby@clicktime.com

------
mattgrindr
Grindr| West Hollywood, CA | ONSITE | Sr. Java Engineer

If you love to see your code released and you don’t settle for anything less
than continuous delivery, we want to speak with you.

Grindr is looking for a Senior Java Engineer with a focus on functional
backend development to help our Platform team build the next generation of
features for Grindr’s rapidly growing community.

We are looking for someone with a deep understanding of cloud architecture
(AWS) as well as someone who can help mentor jr. members of the team.

In addition, the ability to design robust systems that anticipate failures and
prior experience in building durable systems is going to be a key to success
here.

This is a pretty fast/agile environment and super collaborative. We also have
a great work/life balance.

Please send your resume/linkedin to: matthew@grindr.com

------
coderholic
Calm - [https://www.calm.com/jobs](https://www.calm.com/jobs) | San Francisco,
CA | full time | ONSITE

We're looking to hire an awesome engineer to lead development of our website,
calm.com. Ideally you're a generalist with a passion for the frontend and
great eye for beautiful designs and interfaces. As lead engineer on the
website you'd get to decide what technologies are appropriate going forward,
and have a huge amount of influence over both the technology and product
direction of the website. Your influence will extend beyond just the website
though, and as an early engineer at Calm you'll have get to have huge impact
on the company. Email ben@calm.com if you'd like more details!

------
danielamc
Uken Games|Toronto|Full-time|Onsite

Uken is looking for talented developers to help us build amazing mobile games.
In particular, we have positions available for:

Backend Developers

Help us scale our backend to enable a million concurrent players by creating
the infrastructure and services (SOA) that underly all of our games. Primary
tech is Rails and MySQL, but you'll be working with many more such as Docker,
Redis, NSQ, websockets, Hadoop, Spark and InfluxDB.

Software Developers

Join one of our game teams to build something that millions of people will
play and love. Primary tech is either Javascript (HTML5) or Unity.

About Uken

We are one of the largest independent game studios in Canada, with hundreds of
thousands of players a day across mobile and Facebook.

More info including full job postings at [http://uken.com](http://uken.com)

------
mapleoin
London, UK | Osper | ONSITE

Osper ([https://osper.com](https://osper.com)) is mobile banking for young
people aged 8-18. We give children the power to manage their money, and
parents the confidence to let them. We've already helped tens of thousands of
young people learn what it means to spend and save in the digital world. We
are growing fast, and need to expand our team.

We are looking for an experienced Backend Developer with DevOps skills. Our
infrastructure is built on python and Flask; postgresql and dynamo db;
docker/ECS for deployment. We integrate with quite a few third-parties for
card payments/subscriptions/kyc checks etc.

Feel free to contact me directly to talk more about the position or send an
email to jobs@osper.com .

------
guftagu
Anyone interested in hiring a remote backend engineer from the other end of
the world? I'm from Pakistan and due to some very unfortunate circumstances it
is extremely hard to get a work VISA for most countries. Lots of companies
I've contacted that do remote hiring seem to hire from within a certain radius
of timezones.

If anyone needs a backend engineer, I have just above a year of experience
working at a prominent startup. The startup mostly has computer vision people
with no engineering experience so I practically built their analytics
platform, the backend for their dashboard and processing pipeline, and some
VR/AR applications in Unity. Most of the above, I learned myself and got
productive very quickly. arsalanahmad [dot] ars [at] gmail

~~~
jeff303
This is the thread you should post in:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12202867)

------
locolee
Loco2 | [https://loco2.com/careers/software-
engineer](https://loco2.com/careers/software-engineer) | Full-time | REMOTE

Hello!

I'm one of the lead developers at Loco2. We're looking for a Ruby/Rails
developer to join our small development team. We use: Ruby, Rails, PostgreSQL,
HAML, SCSS, CoffeeScript and more. Our developers are currently based across 4
European countries.

Loco2's mission is to make booking trains anywhere in Europe as easy and
affordable as possible. We integrate with rail providers across Europe and
have the technical challenge of building a sophisticated routing system.

If you're interested or have any questions, please get in touch at
jobs@loco2.com or with me personally at lee@loco2.com

\- Lee Jarvis / Tech lead

------
withstarling
Starling | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE | Full-stack & Data Engineer/Scientist
positions

Starling is a People analytics SaaS product for businesses. We're a small,
well-funded startup in San Francisco. Our client list is growing and we're
building out our engineering team to match the growing demands of our
customers. We're building data pipelines, crunching numbers and delivering
insights to some of the worlds best companies. As an early engineer/data
scientist you'll have a ton of influence over product. Our current stack: *
Python * React.js + D3 * MySQL * Hosted on AWS

Apply by email: phil@withstarling.com, or here:
[https://withstarling.com/jobs](https://withstarling.com/jobs)

------
tchawlacadre
CADRE | New York, NY | Onsite | Experienced Engineers | Full-Time and
Internships

\- Full Stack Software Engineers

\- Senior iOS Engineers

\- Automation Engineers

\- Site Reliability Engineers (SREs)

See cadre.com/about for details

Email: Tanya@cadre.com | careers@cadre.com

\----------

Cadre is a well-funded startup at the intersection of technology and
investing. Our mission is to provide direct access to world’s best
investments. We are starting with high-end commercial real estate and are
changing how investors find and invest in opportunities in this massive
industry.

Our culture is engaging and collaborative. We are looking for individuals who
love what they do, who are never satisfied with what they know or what they’ve
accomplished, who strive toward success, not away from failure.

Current stack:

Front-end: Javascript (ES6), React, Redux

Back-end: Node.js, Koa, PostgreSQL, Python, Django AWS, Ansible, Terraform

\----------

More about Cadre: [https://cadre.com/about](https://cadre.com/about)

[http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-
in...](http://www.techinsider.io/what-is-cadre-and-how-to-invest-in..).

[http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x](http://crunchbase.com/company/cadre-2#x)

[http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-
raise...](http://nypost.com/2016/01/26/real-estate-startup-cadre-raise...).

[http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/24/cadre)

Email: tanya@cadre.com or careers@cadre.com

------
jurre
Zerocopter ([https://zerocopter.com](https://zerocopter.com)) | Amsterdam,
Netherlands | Full time | Ruby Developers, Frontend Developers, Designer

We're a small team (8 right now) building a security platform that helps
companies improve their security by matching them with the best hackers in the
world, using automated security scanners and providing them with an easy way
to handle Responsible Disclosure.

\- Frontend Developers (es6, scss, html5) \- Backend Developers (Ruby, Rails,
Postgres, Redis) \- UI/UX Designer

You'll be able to have lot's of impact on our company, product, tech.

[https://zerocopter.recruitee.com](https://zerocopter.recruitee.com)

Feel free to reach out at my_username_here [at] zerocopter [dot] com

------
perlin
Oden Technologies | [http://oden.io/](http://oden.io/) | Full Time | Onsite |
New York, NY

We are an industrial IoT company that allows manufacturers to optimize
processes and produce more output with less input by improving efficiency and
reducing waste products. Our goal is to create smart factories using cutting
edge technologies. We are currently funded, w/ a small # of employees. Now is
a great time to get in ;) Stack: Python, React, ConcourseCI, Cassandra,
KairosDB, MongoDB, Go (nothing is set in stone, we value engineers that take a
scientific approach to evaluating all possible solutions — help us decide!)

* Hardware & Network Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06pfp/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06pfp/) We need engineers, preferably w/ experience in IoT, to help us build out our hardware and network strategy. This includes writing software for embedded devices, experimenting with different network connectivity solutions, and optimizing device firmware for reliability and security.

* Frontend Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2b/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2b/) Our end-user product is a dashboard that allows factory workers to grok massive amounts of timeseries data. Experience in analytics or visualization solutions is preferred.

* Data Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2k/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk06s2k/) We currently ingest 8.5M datapoints per day and expect that number to increase 100x by the end of the year. We are looking for a skilled big data engineer to help us ingest and process this data.

* Backend / Realtime Stream Processing Engineer: [https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdsz/](https://odentech.recruiterbox.com/jobs/fk0hdsz/) Imagine two machines reporting datapoints at different intervals, that are components of a complex aggregated metric. We need to be able to perform aggregations on datapoints as they arrive, in as close to realtime as possible. Experience in realtime stream processing libraries and out-of-order event processing is a plus.

Feel free to apply on Recruiter Box (make sure to mention HN), or reach out
directly: mykola@oden.io

------
oli_depop
Depop | London | Full-Time | ONSITE |
[http://www.depop.com](http://www.depop.com)

Depop is an established online marketplace and we're looking for Engineers to
help us develop and scale our core backend platform and services.

Great team to work with, smart people and growing quickly. There are a few
openings at the moment but we're super-keen on hearing from Python devs with
experience of Django, Postgres, RabbitMQ, Mongo, etc. The job would also be a
good fit for people with a solid Python background that are interested in
getting involved in some Scala or devops work (esp. Docker, Kubernetes).

Check out our jobs page!
[https://depop.workable.com/](https://depop.workable.com/)

------
jwatte
ONSITE in Redwood City, at IMVU.

This role includes interfacing with company leadership.

Data Engineering Lead -- if you rock the elephant (Hadoop) and like working
with things like Kafka, Spark, and Tableau to support a team of scientists
delivering things like multi-variate experiments, company decision making
dashboards, and recommender engines that move the needle, then this may be for
you.

We're the original "Lean Start-up" company, and our 3D avatar technology and
content powers everything from the IMVU.com chat service, to the Unity 3D
avatars plugin, to the Kimoji stickers application by Kim Kardashian.

Our interview is a couple of phone screens (personal + technical) and a short
day on-site.

[https://www.jsco.re/bhws](https://www.jsco.re/bhws)

------
jmcbride
Otherlab | SF Mission | Full-time | Software Engineer | Applied Math | Physics

We're hiring a few people for a new project to build engineering and
simulation tools for compliant structures. Otherlab
([https://otherlab.com/](https://otherlab.com/)) has several projects building
compliant robots, exoskeletons, heat exchangers, and other "soft" machines.
Now we have the opportunity to build some software tools to help make these
projects even better. Experience with C++ and Python would be useful, as would
some exposure to mathematical modeling, computational geometry, or current
industry standard tools such as Comsol/Ansys/etc.

If you're interested shoot us an email at hn@otherlab.com

------
calvinfo
Segment – Engineering | SF (local)

Segment is building the analytics routing layer for the world. We transform
data into over 150 different services, adding new ones every day. We’re
processing billions of events each month, and maintaining the analytics
infrastructure for companies like DigitalOcean, Zenefits, and Atlassian.

Where we're at:

    
    
      - built with Go, Node, Containers, NSQ, Redis, AWS
      - just over 100 people, and growing actively
      - we <3 open source [1]
    

If that sounds interesting, we'd love to hear from you. Apply:
[https://segment.com/jobs/](https://segment.com/jobs/)

[1]: [https://github.com/segmentio](https://github.com/segmentio)

------
jtwarren
Wellframe | Healthcare | Boston, Ma | Onsite/Fulltime

At Wellframe, we are building an intelligent care-management platform that
allows health plans and care-delivery organizations to better manage large
populations of complex patients. Because the most clinically complicated cases
in a patient population tend to drive a majority of the costs, even seemingly
small improvements in these patients’ well-being have dramatic benefits for
the care provider. Wellframe focuses on improving patient health by providing
personalized and adaptive care programs for people trying to recover from or
manage serious health problems. We use the health data we collect in order to
intelligently allot care resources to the specific needs of patients, paying
special attention to the most-critical patients. Through clinical studies and
working with large healthcare payers, we have seen that our platform improves
patient outcomes, increases the capacity of care management teams and reduces
costs of the care provider.

We have a relatively small engineering team at about 10 engineers. What makes
us unique is that we have a full time clinical team (mostly MDs) that work
with us to break down clinical science so that we can build it back up into
personalized and adaptive care programs. We're currently looking for several
senior engineering positions (android, frontend, infra) across our engineering
team. More descriptions can be found on our jobs page (below). If you're in
the area I'd love to just grab coffee regardless of whether or not you're
actively looking to move -- I love talking to other passionate, driven people
about what they do.

For those interested in some specifics: We have Android, iOS, and web
(backbone, react) products. We're currently running most of our API on Rails
but heavily migrating toward Scala for most of our backend/data services.
Other keywords in case someone is searching: Spark, Spark Streaming, Akka,
Python, Mesos.

Jobs: [https://www.wellframe.com/jobs](https://www.wellframe.com/jobs) Also
feel free to reach out to me at jeff@wellframe.com!

------
aabomb
Lucid Design Group | Onsite | Full-time.

www.lucidconnects.com

Hi, I'm VP of Product and Engineering at Lucid.

We at Lucid believe that transparency into the operations of commercial
buildings will have profound global effects on business efficiency, occupant
comfort, and environmental impact.

Our interview process is a quick call with me, followed by a coding test, and
then team interviews. Submitters: please only post if you personally are part
of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards. Readers: please only
email submitters if you personally are interested in the job—no recruiters or
sales calls.

[https://lucidconnects.com/company/careers/full-stack-
enginee...](https://lucidconnects.com/company/careers/full-stack-engineer)

------
lgrenawalt
Cockroach Labs | New York, NY | Full-time | Onsite | $100-150k Cockroach Labs
is the company behind CockroachDB, an open-source, distributed relational
database written in Go. CockroachDB is scalable, survivable, and strongly
consistent - hence the name. The company was founded in 2015 with a mission to
Make Data Easy.

Roles:

\-- Full Stack Engineer

\-- Site Reliability Engineer

All positions offer $100-150k base, equity and comprehensive benefits. Learn
more at
[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/careers).
Check out the product on Github at
[https://github.com/cockroachdb](https://github.com/cockroachdb). Interested
in chatting? Email jobs@cockroachlabs.com.

------
jessfranco
Los Angeles, CA or San Francisco, CA - zestfinance.com - ONSITE Full-Time -
VISA transfers

Interview Process: 1. Technical Google Hangout w/2 Sr. Engineers 2. Full-Day
Onsite Interview along with a Coding Homework 3. Decisions communicated within
24 hours of onsite interview

ZestFinance is a technology startup that uses machine learning and large-scale
data analysis to transform credit availability for millions of Americans.

We are committed to diversity in hiring, professional development, and
everyday discussion. Zest is determined to hire crazy smart people who are
different from each other to create broad thinking, lots of different ideas,
and by extension, the best team possible.

We are currently hiring for: Principal Software Engineers, Senior Software
Engineers, Machine Learning Modelers

------
rolandblanton
Looker | Senior Software Engineer | San Francisco Bay Area, CA | ONSITE

"Have I found tech paradise..." is a direct quote from a Glassdoor review for
Looker. At the root of that sentiment are 3 things: 1) challenging and
impactful Engineering problems that need solving, 2) a culture that is
collaborative and supportive, in which everyone is at times both Teacher and
Student, and 3) a ridiculously favorable financial position built on 15
straight quarters of goal attainment that resulted in a pre-emptive Series C,
bringing our total investment raised to $98M.

Our stack: Ruby (JRuby) | Java | AngularJS | Flux | CoffeeScript | Sass

We should talk: roland [at] looker [dot] com |
[https://looker.com/](https://looker.com/)

------
solyoung
American Reading Company
([http://www.americanreading.com](http://www.americanreading.com)) |
Philadelphia, PA metro area (King of Prussia, PA) | Operations Engineer | On-
site

We need passionate software developers, who will enhance, maintain and build
next generation applications to improve literacy in American schools. We are a
mission driven company with an opening for an expert PHP+MySQL+JavaScript
developer, capable of working on a team to revolutionize our suite of internal
and external sites and tools.

American Reading Company Careers: [http://www.americanreading.com/about-
us/careers/](http://www.americanreading.com/about-us/careers/)

------
braindead_in
Scribie | San Francisco, CA | Speech Recognition Engineer | Full Time | Onsite

Scribie is an audio/video transcription service where we manually convert
interviews, meetings, teleconferences, podcasts and other spoken audio files
to text via our 4-step process which guarantees high accuracy. We have tons of
high quality data, audio files and their corresponding transcripts. We would
like to build a ASR system and use our data to train it with the aim to
eventually achieving a high enough accuracy to replace the first step our
process which is manual typing.

The key skills we are looking for are:

\- Hands-on experience with speech recognitions systems, eg. Kaldi

\- Knowledge of major components of an ASR systems

Drop me a line at rajiv@scribie.com if you're interested in taking up this
challenging position.

------
bnomis
Seedlink Technology | Shanghai | Full Time | OnSite

Seedlink is using machine learning to transform the recruiting industry. Using
neural networks, we analyse gigabytes of data to produce models of ideal
candidates. We then match candidates’ responses against our models to predict
which candidates best fit our clients’ requirements.

We have big plans to grow internationally and to apply our technology to a
range of industries.

We're looking for a variety of engineers: front end, back end, full stack,
devops, machine learning, data science, management...

Please see
[http://www.seedlinktech.com/en_US/careers/](http://www.seedlinktech.com/en_US/careers/)
for a full list of vacancies.

Thanks.

Happy to answer any questions: simon.blanchard@seedlinktech.com

------
eknight15
Yodel | [https://yodel.co](https://yodel.co) | Miami Beach, FL & Boulder, CO |
Full Time (US applicants only please)

Yodel is a new way to share photos and videos with groups. Start a story with
your crew, and everyone in the group can post, comment, and participate in it.
Stories can be private, just between friends, family, and teams, or public, so
anyone can join in. It's like Snapchat for groups. Our iOS app is currently in
beta.

Hiring: Android Dev, Backend Dev (Node.js)

Apply by emailing: hello@yodel.co

More about our company, Railroad Project:
[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/tracks-3#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/tracks-3#/entity)

------
webrender
Disqus | Full-time | San Francisco | Onsite

We love the internet, and the colorful characters and interesting
conversations that make up its diverse communities. Disqus exists to make
better communities and an even better web. Today, our product ecosystem
includes our established comment network (over 3 million websites that cover
pretty much any topic imaginable), a growing advertising network, and our
owned and operated platform. Originally founded in 2007 by CEO Daniel Ha and
CTO Jason Yan, we’re changing the way people get into discussions about the
things they love -- or are just curious about. Come join us!

[https://boards.greenhouse.io/disqus](https://boards.greenhouse.io/disqus)

\- Data Engineer

\- Engineering Manager

\- Frontend Engineer

\- Senior Backend Engineer

\- Senior SRE/Devops

\- UI Engineer

\- Product Manager

------
morenoh149
Capsule Pharmacy | New York City, NY NYC | ONSITE INTERNS | fulltime

[http://capsulecares.com](http://capsulecares.com)

Capsule is a healthcare technology company on a mission to elevate and
simplify the consumer pharmacy experience. We believe in improving health
outcomes through innovative design, mobile technology, logistics, and
predictive analytics.

We are seeking a Software Engineer with a generalist/fullstack orientation to
join our development team in New York City.

At Capsule you will: \- Work at all levels of our stack. Key technologies:
React, Swift, Django/Python, Postgres, Go, Node - Influence architecture,
tooling, process, and culture at a small but growing engineering shop -
Contribute daily to the product dialogue - Build things that meaningfully
improve peoples’ wellbeing

You should have: \- Breadth in many different skill areas (Maybe you’ve
written APIs and some front-ends and done some light devops and know a bit of
Photoshop and have coded in a functional language … the more the merrier) -
Depth in one area that you can really school us on (Perhaps you’ve written a
pubsub framework as a sideproject?) - Experience writing code as part of a
(preferably large) team

Bonus points if you have: \- Built db-backed RESTful APIs for commercial
projects (Python/Django = awesome, but also relevant if it was in Java, Scala,
Ruby, Go, etc.) - Working fluency in technologies like ES6/ES2015,
CoffeeScript, TypeScript, Sass, Less - Knowledge of and/or interest in React -
Experience setting up a web development environment & architecting a web app
from scratch (e.g. first person on a web app team or led a web app team) -
Good grasp of TDD & CI principles - Contributed to the development of a native
mobile app - Facility with design tools like Sketch, Illustrator, or Photoshop
- Led an engineering team

[https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-5...](https://jobs.lever.co/capsulecares/934c1772-6d4c-444d-bc2f-53280af4f8db)

------
rajivm
SOXHUB | San Francisco, Orange County | Software Engineering | Full-Time

SOXHUB is streamlining SOX audit compliance through our SaaS platform. We
target large public enterprises that are faced with internal compliance tasks.
Our product development process leverages our team of subject-matter experts
working alongside our experienced product/engineering team to produce the best
UX/product to solve specific enterprise problems.

\- Work with Node/JS, Ember, Docker, Python and more

\- Small team, lots of independence, flexible schedules

\- Contribute to open-source projects

\- Fast paced & growing

[https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.soxhub.com/jobs/software-engineer/)

If you have questions, feel free to email me at rajiv@soxhub.com.

------
pteehan
Pets Deli | [http://www.petsdeli.be](http://www.petsdeli.be) | Berlin |
Frontend, backend, UX, sales, BI | ONSITE

We're a fast-growing startup in Berlin. Founded by a dog-owner who was
distressed at the poor quality of industrially-processed pet food, our mission
is to deliver high-quality, natural food to the world's pets. We have a great
product and happy customers and are rapidly expanding with many job openings.

We are an international team and communicate primarily in English; knowledge
of German is not required.

Apply on our website:
[https://www.petsdeli.de/jobs/](https://www.petsdeli.de/jobs/) Feel free to
email me: Paul Teehan, pt@petsdeli.de

------
alex_minimax
Minimax Labs | London, UK | ONSITE | Java (essential), Python, Machine
Learning, Optimisation, Operations Research, AWS, HPC

We optimise complex global operations for billion dollar businesses, creating
massive value out of thin air and a little cloud. Our systems harness serious
computing power and are used by our enterprise clients daily.

We are looking for strong engineers who love to work on extremely challenging
problems to grow our small, dedicated team of PhDs and engineers at our
central London office. Work on our next generation system features: front-end,
back-end, algorithms, R&D, client/user interaction, etc.

Check out [http://minimaxlabs.com](http://minimaxlabs.com) for more details.
No recruiters please.

------
geobmx540
280 CapMarkets | San Francisco, CA | Onsite | Full-time | Senior Frontend
Engineer

We're looking for our first senior frontend engineer, who will design and own
the front end architecture and infrastructure - use React/Angular, Babel,
Webpack, Node, ES (6, 2016. Strong experience with frontend infrastructure and
React or Angular applications would be particularly valuable.

280 CapMarkets is a fixed income technology platform focused on municipals,
looking for our first frontend engineer to drive architecture decisions and
take ownership of the user experience. If you’re interested in learning about
the municipal market from seasoned veterans and build a brand new platform
from the ground up please contact Prescott Nasser, pnasser@280cap.com.

------
cosylab
Cosylab | Ljubljana, Slovenia OR BayArea, CA | System programming | Full Time
| Onsite

[http://www.cosylab.com](http://www.cosylab.com)

Description:

We are a company that specializes in development of control systems for
nuclear particle accelerators and other large physics facilities. We are
working with major physics institutes around the world including ITER, ESS,
PSI, SLAC and others, see our reference page for details. Currently we are
looking for C/C++ developers with at least couple years of experiences to work
on an upcoming projects. The actual work will vary based on the project, but
it is not unusual to work on a full-stack solutions, ranging from kernel
drivers, high performance network middleware as well as GUI development. Since
we specialize in custom solutions we really appreciate input and suggestions
from all developers (everyone is encouraged to be involved in design phase)

\- In addition to C++, knowledge in the following areas is appreciated:

\- Development in/for Linux and other *nix systems

\- System programming (Linux)

\- Network programming

\- Low latency real time systems (VxWokrs/Preempt-RT/Xenomai)

\- Relational databases and SQL

\- OS-level virtualization

Linux Kernel driver development

Note: Cosylab d. d. was declared the best Slovenian employer in 2015, in the
Golden Thread (Zlata nit) Competition, and was also a 2015 finalist in the
Golden Practice (Zlata praksa) Contest.

Location: Currently we have positions available in:

1.) Cosylab USA: Palo Alto / CA. Apply by sending a CV to jobs-us@cosylab.com

2.) Cosylab HQ: Ljubljana, Slovenia. Due to nature of the work an occasional
travel to the customer premises might be needed (as it is somewhat unpractical
to ship the fusion reactors around ;) ), but we are very flexible and always
try to accommodate our developers wishes. Apply by sending a CV to jobs-
sensw@cosylab.com

------
TedDev
Level 1 Systems/Network Engineer & Consultant | Promenet, Inc. | New York, NY
ONSITE | Full-Time | [http://www.promenet.com](http://www.promenet.com)

We specialize in High Level IT Services for the Mid-Size Market (25-5000
users). We seek to add valuable new full-time members to our Networking &
Systems teams. Our employees constantly push themselves to improve their
skills--every individual at Promenet works to grow for the company, but most
importantly for themselves. We work with customers in all industries to
provide them peace of mind by offering hands-on expertise. We're largely
responsible for the integrity of each of our client's networks, and
subsequently their business operations. Our employees pride themselves on
playing such an important role.

Responsibilities:

\- Support customer networks end users.

\- Daily hands-on interaction with network and systems troubleshooting.

\- Serve as an integral resource (or leader) in projects, adhering to
committed deliverables, and regular communication of progress to management.

\- Fulfill certification and training roadmap as set forth by senior staff and
management.

\- Shadow experienced personnel and acquire knowledge.

\- Thoroughly document all activity and keep senior staff and management
informed.

\- Work outside of standard business hours as needed.

To see more about this job opening, and all current openings, visit
[http://www.promenet.com/promenetcareers](http://www.promenet.com/promenetcareers)

Apply by emailing a copy of your resume to itjobs (at) promenet (dot) com
along with a brief description of your talents and ambitions. Give us an idea
of what you want to achieve and what kind of company you want to be a part of.
Simply submitting your resume is not enough: you must demonstrate your
aptitude and your motivation. Hiring Process: Phone Interview --> Series of 3
separate in-person interviews in our office (New York City)

------
gvilledev
Gainesville, FL | SharpSpring Marketing Automation | Full-time | ONSITE |
[http://sharpspring.com/careers-list](http://sharpspring.com/careers-list)

SharpSpring is growing rapidly and we are looking for frontend and backend
developers (JavaScript/PHP), DevOps, and Site Reliability Engineers to join
our team in Gainesville.

We're a publicly traded company that still feels like a startup. We work in
small teams and have a great benefits package. You can check out more about
our company culture on our site:
[http://sharpspring.com/careers](http://sharpspring.com/careers)

Contact Lillian Vargas lillian.vargas@sharpspring.com for more information.

------
twistedpair
MC10,Inc | Boston,MA | Fulltime | ONSITE |
[https://mc10inc.com](https://mc10inc.com)

MC10 is pioneering wearable IoT.

We're hiring devs for Frontend, Backend, QA, and ML Big Data. We released the
BioStampRC™(research connect) platform in March to great fanfare [1], and our
L'Oréal [2] sun UV sensor in Jan. Now we need to keep cranking on software
across all tiers to keep up with our > 100% month over month data volume
growth. Building software End-2-End from HW, to FW, to Mobile, to Web, to Big
Data ML, and OPS provides a stable of problems we need your help to solve.

See open positions at
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers)

\- Cassandra/Postgres/Elasticsearch/Rabbit/Redis/Spark Streaming

\- PlayFramework/Akka/iPython/Django/AWS

\- Scala/Python

We've also got an awesome new, swanky office in Lexington, MA that includes 2
gyms, a climbing wall, huge rec room, fully stocked kitchen, and catered
dinner. Plus, there are a bunch of cool nerds that span the entire range of
engineering expertise, making it fun to come to work.

Come join us! Reach out to careers@mc10inc.com or via
[https://mc10inc.com/careers](https://mc10inc.com/careers). You're welcome to
ping me at jlust at mc10inc dot com for any questions. I'm a lead backend
developer building our cloud services.

[1]
[http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10...](http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/columnist/2016/03/19/mc10/82032978/)

[2] [http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-
with...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2016/01/06/mc10-partners-with-loreal-
on-sun-sensor/)

------
woodcut
Berlin, Germany | Fraugster | ONSITE | VISA

We’re looking for experienced SRE / devops specialists interested in building
high performance scalable backend services for real-time anti-fraud detection.
We’ve built our own stack from the ground up and work with kubernetes, coreos
and docker. You’ll need 3-5 years of experience building similar backend
systems with a focus on writing high quality maintainable code. The salary is
competitive, the environment quiet and relaxed, have a look at our website
[https://fraugster.com](https://fraugster.com) for more information specific
to the roles. The position is on-site at our Berlin office, we will consider
applicants who need a visa.

------
cj
◎ Localize | Full-stack Javascript Engineer | San Francisco (SF) | Full-Time |
Onsite

Localize is building tools in the B2B SaaS space to simplify the translation
of applications.

As the 4th engineer, you'll have full control over large parts of our product.
You'll receive a competitive equity grant & salary with full benefits. Apply:
Email jobs@localizejs.com

More details: [https://localizejs.com/jobs](https://localizejs.com/jobs)

You should be able to:

    
    
      —  Navigate our stack: Javascript, Node.js, Backbone, MongoDB, Redis, AWS, Handlebars, Less.
    
      —  Manipulate native browser APIs (DOM w/o jQuery)
    
      —  Understand MVC patterns and UI design
    
      —  Learn quickly, act autonomously, think analytically.

------
k1w1
Aha! ([http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io)) | Rails & Front End Engineering
| Remote

Aha! is looking for experienced Ruby on Rails, Javascript and front-end
engineers to develop rich interactive experiences in React with a Rails
backend. Aha! is the #1 tool for product managers to plan strategy and
roadmaps.

Aha! is profitable, you can work from anywhere in North America and we offer
excellent benefits.

We use our own product to manage our work (which is especially rewarding), we
deploy continuously and we are developing in Rails/CoffeeScript/React/d3. Our
entire team is remote - primarily in US and Canada.

[http://www.aha.io](http://www.aha.io) | email: amy@aha.io

------
conception
San Diego, CA; FULL TIME; ONSITE

\- Fullstack Javascript Developer ([http://www.lji.org/careers/open-
position/javascript-full-sta...](http://www.lji.org/careers/open-
position/javascript-full-stack-developer/))

The La Jolla Institute for Allergy and Immunology -
[http://lji.org](http://lji.org)

We are one of the top immunology institutes in the world (#5 last time I
checked) that is working on saving the world from disease... all of it. If you
are "smart and gets things done", want a life outside of work and like the
idea of working for a place that provides an incredible social good to the
world, check out the position.

------
yashwanthcp
Join the team innovating on digital payments at Amazon. We are hiring software
engineers at all levels in Cupertino, CA and Seattle, WA. Looking for
engineers with distributed systems background. 3+ years industry experience.
Contact yashwanthcp at gmail dot com.

------
doberman
Doberman Design ([http://dobermandesign.com](http://dobermandesign.com)) | NYC
| Design Technologist Lead | Full-time | ONSITE

At Doberman NY, we are entrepreneurial, creative and motivated developers,
producers and designers. We love solving design challenges with the unexpected
and magical, sometimes even revolutionary. Over the years we have nurtured a
collaborative and people-focused culture because we believe that fuels
innovation, and our work-life balance is as evident as our focus on people.

We work with a broad range of technologies within full-stack development,
continuous integration, hosting and system architecture. We like to start
fresh. We don't iterate on the same products forever. You’ll feel a sense of
accomplishment when you deliver one project and tackle the next one.

In this role you will: - Lead development efforts for innovative digital
products - Be empowered to choose the best technology for the job - Act as
technical advisor to interesting and forward-thinking clients - Mentor other
design techs and lead the growth and recruitment of the NY tech team - Provide
input to help shape new business scopes and drive more opportunities - Lead
and contribute to development of our open source projects - Participate in
hack days and tech talks

We want you to have: - A broad understanding of different front end frameworks
and libraries (such as BackboneJS, Angular, Ember, etc) as well as back end
frameworks (e.g. Django, Ruby on Rails) and be able to apply them as
appropriate - Experience with CSS, CSS frameworks (e.g. SCSS) and
methodologies (e.g. BEM) - Be detailed oriented, especially visually as
related to UI/UX - A passion for and curiosity about trends and developments
in technology

Our perks include 25 days PTO, benefits package, 401K. 8 hour work day is
expected, no regular overtime.

Doberman is a leading design firm based in New York, Stockholm and at our
think tank studio in Berlin. Awarded Sweden’s Best Employer (twice) and
Sweden’s Service Innovator of the Year. Interested? Please send your resume
and portfolio to work-nyc@dobermandesign.com.

------
livash
Software Engineer, Full Stack | JavaScript, .NET | Full-time | junior to mid-
level | Salt Lake City (South Jordan), UT

Company: LANDESK Software Position type: Software Engineer - Responsive Web
Interfaces

You are: junior to mid-level developer who is looking to work on a Single Page
Application (SAP) that is rendered on both mobile and desktop using
Durandal.js framework. You will get to write JavaScript code using d3.js,
moment.js and the latest JavaScript 2015 (ES6).

To apply:
[http://www.landesk.com/company/careers/search](http://www.landesk.com/company/careers/search)
look for openings in South Jordan, UT, Software Developer- Responsive Web
Interfaces / Engineering

------
msprague
Guidebook | San Francisco, CA | Fulltime, ONSITE, VISA transfer | iOS Engineer

At Guidebook, we’re developing mobile apps to help organizations of all types
connect with their audiences. Now, at 5 years old, we’ve powered over 20,000
events, conferences, and guides. On average, we serve hundreds of thousands of
users per week, and some of our more popular events can attract tens of
thousands by themselves. We are looking for an enthusiastic, experienced iOS
Engineer to join our team.

Best way to apply is to head over to our careers page and mention that you saw
this on HN :) [https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-
positions](https://guidebook.com/careers/#open-positions)

------
zoenolan
Clearmatics | London | Full Time | ONSITE

We’re a fast growing startup with paying clients, an open source software
business model and a lucrative target market. This brings a number of
benefits, including a high level of autonomy, a flat and intimate team
structure, and a lack of bureaucracy. The Clearmatics team is small but
experienced, driven by motivated people who want to build innovative solutions
for a market undergoing rapid change since the financial crisis.

Our interview process typically consists of a phone screen, on-site technical
interview then CEO Interview

Senior UX Designer
[https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/274769](https://clearmatics.workable.com/jobs/274769)

------
jhylau
Carriage ([https://www.trycarriage.com](https://www.trycarriage.com),
[https://www.instagram.com/try.carriage/](https://www.instagram.com/try.carriage/))
| RoR Engineer | Full-time | REMOTE | Kuwait/Dubai

Work with the best on-demand delivery company in the Middle East. Seeking
full-time back-end software engineer with 2+ years of experience in a
professional setting developing scalable Rails applications. Remote or in-
person opportunities available.

Link to full job description: [http://bit.ly/2aqd7qO](http://bit.ly/2aqd7qO)

I am the CTO - email me at jonathan@trycarriage.com

------
angularjs_news
AngularJobs.com & AngularJS News | Remote

Content Creators

We're interested in a variety of mediums and new ideas.

> [http://angularjobs.com/p/Qoz](http://angularjobs.com/p/Qoz)

Have a content idea for someone else? Please share it here in the comments :)

~~~
brianpetro_
Content Idea: Ask questions to the AngularJS audience. Like this
[https://twitter.com/AngularJS_News/status/759921853213257729](https://twitter.com/AngularJS_News/status/759921853213257729)

------
BHSPitMonkey
HelloSign (YC W11) | San Francisco (Market St.) | ONSITE

HelloSign is a leading provider of eSignatures, allowing users to sign
documents when, where, and how they want. HelloSign has seen tremendous growth
over the past two years, primarily through word-of-mouth, and we are now
focusing on building the future of legal agreements. We are funded by some of
the top investors in the valley, including Y Combinator, Greylock, Google
Ventures, and US Venture Partners.

We're currently hiring for the following positions:

Elixir Engineer - [http://grnh.se/igt6y8](http://grnh.se/igt6y8)

Sr. Security Engineer - [http://grnh.se/uimyt2](http://grnh.se/uimyt2)

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
More positions:

Security & Compliance Program Manager -
[http://grnh.se/g4l3to](http://grnh.se/g4l3to)

Senior Front End Engineer -
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/239683](https://boards.greenhouse.io/hellosign/jobs/239683)

------
aphexddb
Hey Hacker News, I'm an engineering manager at Riot Games and would love to
hear from you. If you are interested in helping shape the future of gaming, we
want to see what you have! Riot Games is hiring both software and security
engineers (as well as engineering leaders) in St. Louis, MO.

We look for passionate engineers who are comfortable learning and working in
many technology stacks. Languages used include Java, Golang, JavaScript, C++,
and more. To see more info and apply see below:

Security Engineer: [http://grnh.se/8mkq4b](http://grnh.se/8mkq4b) Software
Engineer: [http://grnh.se/da60pq](http://grnh.se/da60pq)

cheers!

~~~
mastermachetier
How much golang are you guys using and is this on site only?

------
seibelj
Lola Travel [https://www.lolatravel.com/](https://www.lolatravel.com/) |
Boston, MA, USA | Full-time, ONSITE | Front-end / Node.js / JavaScript
software engineers

Lola is a modern travel agency. We are trying to bring humans back into travel
planning. We are a 24/7 chat-app using real live travel agents, assisted by AI
and a very sophisticated back-end control panel to help them efficiently plan
the best trips possible.

Our front-end uses React, Node, and soon a React-Native stack to build tools
for our travel agents.

We are well-funded, and are approximately 50 people and growing quickly. Our
founder is Paul English, co-founder of Kayak.com.

Email james@lolatravel.com if interested

------
holonk
WalmartLabs - iOS / Android Developer | SF Bay Area | Onsite | Full Time

We are a small team of engineers building mobile products for over 140 million
customers who shop at Walmart stores every week. We are looking for product
focused mobile engineers who share our passion to build high quality products
and ship fast.

iOS Role:
[https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/696347-5022](https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/696347-5022)

Android Role:
[https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/751134-5022](https://jobs.walmart.com/us/jobs/751134-5022)

If you are interested, reach out to me at batikoglu@walmartlabs.com

------
andylei
Addepar | New York, NY, Mountain View, CA; Full time; VISA; ONSITE only

Addepar is a fast growing startup trying to overhaul the data infrastructure
of finance for openness and transparency. Engineering is at the core of
Addepar's culture and we are looking to add the best, brightest, and most
passionate software engineers to our teams. If you are excited about doing the
best work of your career in web development, distributed systems, analytics,
data, automation, or infrastructure, we want to talk to you!

Contact us at:
[https://www.addepar.com/careers/](https://www.addepar.com/careers/) OR email
careers [at] addepar [dot] com to learn more.

------
mcastle
DoseDr | San Francisco, CA | Full Stack Django Dev | Full-Time, Onsite

DoseDr is hiring a Full Stack Django Developer:
[https://dosedr.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-django-
developer](https://dosedr.recruitee.com/o/full-stack-django-developer)

We develop technology that prevents medical complications from diabetes and
other chronic illnesses, saving the lives of our patients and improving the
quality of life for them and their families. We are a team of coders, data
scientists, medical doctors, and business professionals from Yale, Stanford,
and Harvard.

DoseDr recently raised a strong seed round and is backed by the world's top
startup accelerator, Y Combinator.

------
ebounty
Amazon Alexa - Speech | Cambridge, MA | Sunnyvale, CA | Seattle, WA

Amazon's speech software, Alexa, is a small team of scientists and software
engineers solving complex problems in information retrieval, machine learning,
speech and NLP. We have small teams of researchers, linguists and engineers
across three offices in Sunnyvale, Cambridge (Kendall Square), and HQ in
Seattle. If you are looking for a place to make a big impact on a new product
used by millions of people every day - please send me a note! I'd love to
discuss. A background in speech technology is not a requirement but an
interest is very helpful! ebbounty@amazon.com Looking forward to hearing from
you! Best, Emma

~~~
ebounty
Please definitely let me know if you speak any other languages as well! Not a
requirement, but very helpful for our newest teams :)

------
jlukic
Qualia | [http://www.qualia.com](http://www.qualia.com) || San Francisco CA |
Full Time

Qualia is building software to make home closings more efficient. We
streamline the title and escrow process to help reduce closing costs and
increase transparency for home owners.

We're looking for UI/UX designers and full stack engineers to join our growing
team.

Tech: We're built in Meteor / Semantic UI. We're close pals with the Meteor
core devs, and I'm the author of Semantic UI :)

For more information email me jack@qualia.com or check out
[https://www.qualia.com/jobs.html](https://www.qualia.com/jobs.html) to apply
online.

------
kevinprince
Guestfolio Inc | Whistler, Canada | Full Time/Onsite

Based in the four season resort of Whistler BC only five minutes from the ski
and bike lifts.

We are looking for : Senior Rails Developers, Front-end Developers and various
other roles.

Our goal is to personalize the travel experience for travellers and provide
insights and tools for hotels to deliver amazing guest experiences.

Find out more here : [http://www.guestfolio.com/our-
company/](http://www.guestfolio.com/our-company/) and
[http://www.guestfolio.com/our-company/work-with-
us/](http://www.guestfolio.com/our-company/work-with-us/)

Contact: kevin@guestfolio.com

------
EdJiang
Stormpath | San Mateo, CA | Onsite

Stormpath builds developer tools for authentication & user management. We have
a REST API that you can use as a central service for your apps, and web
framework integrations with login / authentication functionality built in
already.

Customers love us because it's an easy way to get started with building a new
web app / API, and can support advanced permissions, multi-tenant apps, and
scale with them as they grow.

We're looking for:

* Developer Evangelists (strong at Java/JS/.NET stacks preferred) * DevOps Engineers

I'm on the Developer Evangelism team and it's a lot of fun working at
Stormpath =]

Feel free to email me w/ questions or your resume: edward@stormpath.com. Or
twitter: @EdwardStarcraft

------
edword
Gin Lane | Full Time | Local (New York, NY)

\------------------------------------------------------

Gin Lane is a collective of creative technologists working on creating future
experiences.

We're looking for a frontend-inclined Senior Javascript Engineer to work with
us on building out engaging interfaces and future-facing stacks.

If you're working with any combination of React, JS/CSS Animations, Rx,
ClojureScript or Elm let's talk!

\------------------------------------------------------

Site : [http://ginlane.com](http://ginlane.com) Email : tech-jobs@ginlane.com
Full Description :
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginlane](https://boards.greenhouse.io/ginlane)

------
mendy
@mllnnl is hiring senior backend and front-end web developers.

\--------------------

We're a small but fast growing full service marketing agency based in
Brooklyn. We work with large brands creating social media campaigns, managing
media buying, and running influencer programs etc..

\--------------------

We just launched the internal beta our influencer/content marketing platform.
(Yea, another one of those) We've got a solid team of great, smart, and good
looking folks working here and we're looking for another dev to join the team.

Our stack is Node/Angular 2 (with some java processes running small tasks.)
We've got all the standard benefits including health, unlimited pto, company
outings, coffee, etc.

\-------------

If you're dope, hit us up at dev@mlln.nl

------
AdamN
Factr | New York, NY | Onsite/Full-time

Python/React Developer

We're a 5 person shop - serial startup CTO, data scientist, media person,
developer formerly at YC-backed startup (Submittable '12), ex—United Nations
CEO. We're looking for number 6 to help us ramp up our existing codebase.

We're using the latest & greatest React libs and are proud Python3 people.

You'll be in our not-so-fancy digs ... a raw studio between Tribeca &
Chinatown with a view of at least 5 water towers :-)

Factr lets you find, organize, share, and evaluate articles, field reports,
images/videos, documents that matter to you. It's a platform for international
organizations, multinational groups, governments, and people.

Email adam at factr.com

------
vfiles
VFILES • NYC • Full Time • ONSITE • Full-stack

VFILES is the hippest and foulest-mouthed unification of community, content,
and commerce in the fashion world today. To spare you a longer, platitudinous
spiel about the brand, here are some things to read about us:

• Mashable: [http://mashable.com/2015/09/09/vfiles-vogue-
gen-z/](http://mashable.com/2015/09/09/vfiles-vogue-gen-z/)

• High Snobiety: [http://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/02/11/vfiles-fall-
winter-20...](http://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/02/11/vfiles-fall-
winter-2016-show/)

• Nylon: [http://www.nylon.com/articles/how-vfiles-is-changing-
fashion](http://www.nylon.com/articles/how-vfiles-is-changing-fashion)

• Page Six: [http://pagesix.com/2016/05/02/soho-residents-annoyed-with-
fa...](http://pagesix.com/2016/05/02/soho-residents-annoyed-with-fashion-
companys-wild-events/)

We're looking for a full-stack engineer to join our team. Our application is a
decoupled suite of Snap services serving an increasingly mature Angular
frontend. You'll not only get to work with Haskell every day, but also fun
tools like Neo4j, ElasticSearch, and more. Engineers here always have the
right to experiment with new techniques and technology to solve problems.

You'll join a tight-knit and supportive team of seven engineers in a company
of about twenty people amongst the editorial team, shop team, video
production, etc. Everybody here is at the top of their game; it's a very
refreshing environment to work in, regardless of your interest or lack thereof
in fashion and pop culture.

You can write me directly at tamara ∀ vfiles ∘ com if you are interested in
hearing more and coming in to meet us.

At this time we can only consider local applicants willing and legally able to
work at our Soho offices without sponsorship.

------
Louise_KingLui
Early stage startup looking for a technical co-founder: fullstack developer
with entrepreneurial mindset and a solid team player.

This is an opportunity to change the $75b fitness market through a proven SaaS
platform for managing fitness studios & gym. We bring together social and
growth mechanics from consumer internet into a SaaS platform.

We already have paying clients and a solid MRR is in the works.

Job and company description here:
[https://angel.co/stealth-73/jobs/159722-technical-co-
founder...](https://angel.co/stealth-73/jobs/159722-technical-co-
founder?utm_source=profile_module_job_listing)

Thanks/ Louise (louise.fritjofsson@gmail.com)

------
tlrobinson
Metabase | [http://www.metabase.com/](http://www.metabase.com/) | San
Francisco, CA | ONSITE | FULL-TIME

We're a small team building open source business intelligence tools with a
strong focus on user experience.

Clojure backend, React + Redux + ES6 + etc frontend. Nearly all of the work we
do is open source.

We're looking to hire strong frontend, backend, or generalist engineers.

Apply at [http://www.metabase.com/jobs](http://www.metabase.com/jobs) and feel
free to contact me directly with questions (email address in my HN profile)

------
eric_the_read
Nexia | www.nexiahome.com | Full-stack Ruby / Go / JS (React) Developer |
Broomfield, CO | Full Time

ABOUT US:

    
    
      * Profitable home automation business, since 2009
    
      * We integrate Z-wave devices, as well as a number of 3rd-party services including Nest and Alexa
    
      * A small team (9 developers, 1 UX) backed by the resources of Ingersoll-Rand
    

Hiring Process:

    
    
      * One phone interview
    
      * Onsite interview
    
      There will be a practial component, intended to show off problem-solving skills, not necessarily esoteric tricks.
    
      * Reference checks
    

Role:

    
    
      * Full-stack software developer
    
      * Technologies include: Ruby on Rails, Go, JS+React
    

Apply:

email sgee@irco.com

------
nasir
Jump Staff | Python Backend Developer | Amsterdam | Onsite

At Jump we use data science to uncover hidden traits & validate soft skills,
our mission is to enable anyone to hire talent that really fits. The new hire
will be one of the early employees and will receive equity and salary. We're
looking for a highly skilled python/django developer who also knows about
machine learning and data science (or interested). The knowledge of building a
REST API is a strong plus.

The website is [https://jump.work](https://jump.work)

Please send the following to nasir@jump.work:

    
    
        * CV or linkedin profile
        * link to open source projects if applicable

------
CptMauli
IBH SYSTEMS GmbH | ONSITE Munich, Germany | Fulltime

We are a small but very developer driven company. If you would like to work in
your own pace, setting your own goals, you will feel right at home.

We are working on two Eclipse based open source projects: Eclipse NeoSCADA and
Package Drone. If you would like to be part of that, then please apply!

[http://www.ibh-systems.com](http://www.ibh-systems.com)

[http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/](http://www.eclipse.org/eclipsescada/)

[http://packagedrone.org/](http://packagedrone.org/)

Send your CV to juergen.rose@ibh-systems.com

No recruiters or placement agencies

------
foenix
Zaniac | Django / Migration Engineer | Salt Lake City, UT | Onsite | Full Time

Zaniac[0] is a SLC-based startup looking to bring STEM education to K-8
students around the country. We utilize Django to manage our various campuses
around the country and are looking to improve our franchise-management
software.

We are presently looking for a back-end software developer with experience in
database migration.

We are preferably looking for someone with experience in:

* Django ORMs (or any python ORMs) * SOAP * MySQL / AWS

We would prefer if you can work locally at our Salt Lake City HQ.

If you are interested, please contact us at `careers@zaneprep.com`

[0]: [https://zaniaclearning.com/](https://zaniaclearning.com/)

------
abeh
HoneyBook | Senior Front-end Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308#.V5-addAr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/195308#.V5-addArJE4)

HoneyBook | Front-end Engineer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/239143#.V5-apdAr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/239143#.V5-apdArJE4)

We're building a market network [1] for creative professionals, starting in
the events industry. We have a workflow product that members love, and now
we're working on building the network and marketplace on top. The team is
great and the work is challenging, and although we're growing fast, it remains
feeling small because we take care to keep it that way.

Stack: Rails, Angular

Info: [https://www.honeybook.com/careers](https://www.honeybook.com/careers)

Check the descriptions in the links, and let me know if you have any
questions. I'm Abe, one of the front-end engineers: abe@honeybook.com

We're also looking for other product people - you can ask me about these roles
too!

HoneyBook | Senior Product Manager, Growth | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
Onsite
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/256388#.V5-avdAr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/256388#.V5-avdArJE4)

HoneyBook | Senior UX Designer | San Francisco, CA | Full-time | Onsite
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687#.V5-aydAr...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/honeybook/jobs/143687#.V5-aydArJE4)

\--

[1] [https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-
netw...](https://techcrunch.com/2015/06/27/from-social-to-market-networks/)

------
TheHunter
Social Tables | Washington, DC | Full Stack JS | Full-Time (Onsite)

Social Tables is one of the hottest #DCtech startups with excellent employees,
culture, and revenue numbers. We’re ~125 employees in an awesome newly
renovated downtown DC office steps from metro center.

===

Reasons you should be working at Social Tables:

\- Full Stack JS

\- Solid combination of cutting and bleeding edge tech in production

\- Hiring talented engineers from junior to senior

\- Everyone gets stock

\- Committed to hiring good

\- Committed to helping you grow as an engineer

\- [https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables](https://jobs.lever.co/socialtables)

I’m Hunter@socialtables.com (Dir. of Engineering). Feel free to apply online
or email me directly to talk / get the inside track.

* Happy to talk about non dev roles too.

------
cynusx
NoviCap | [https://www.novicap.com/](https://www.novicap.com/) | Barcelona,
Spain | Full-time | ONSITE

\-- What do we do --

We provide early payments for long-dated invoices for companies in Spain. This
helps companies cover cashflow-shortages and avoid dealing with cumbersome
banks.

\-- Who are we looking for --

People hungry to make a positive impact in one of the most financially
underserved markets e.g. Southern europe.

Specifically we are looking for senior engineers to join our existing
engineering team. We are language-agnostic as any great engineer will pick up
our stack in short order. That said our platform is ruby (rails) + react.

Shoot me an email at nicolas@novicap.com if interested.

------
CChung
Fueled | Senior Front End Developer | London, UK | Full Time

You are a passionate developer with an eye for quality. Your fluency in HTML5,
CSS, JavaScript, and other front end languages allows you to translate code
into elegant, responsive design. You can collaborate and lead, showing strong
communication and problem solving skills. You know how to use the right tools
to develop the best product possible. 21 Days Holiday, The Coolest Office in
London, Performance Bonuses, Your Very Own Apple Watch, Monthly team dinners
and activities, Bi- annual meet ups/ trips abroad. Apply Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/106364#.V5-Us5OANBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/106364#.V5-Us5OANBc)

Fueled | Senior Android Developer | Noida, India | Full Time

You are an experienced Android Developer who has a proven record of releasing
apps to the store. You have a strong understanding of Agile
Methodologies,experience using Java, Android SDK / APIs / Frameworks, and
Android Studio. You know just what embodies Fueled's commitment to building
excellent products. Apply Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/209238#.V5-U2ZOANBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/209238#.V5-U2ZOANBc)

Fueled | Senior Product Manager | New York, NY | Full Time

You understand what makes a strong digital product. You know what a mobile
phone is capable of and how we can push it to its limits. You know what makes
a compelling, interesting idea for a mobile product. Your role is to sit down
with potential new clients and hear about their idea at a very-high level, and
then turn around and present our implementation vision. Apply Here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/107542#.V5-U7ZOANBc](https://boards.greenhouse.io/fueled/jobs/107542#.V5-U7ZOANBc)

\-- Who We Are-- An award winning mobile app dev agency. Find out more:
[http://www.fueled.com/about](http://www.fueled.com/about)

------
johnbellone
Bloomberg | NYC, Washington D.C. | SRE, Infrastructure Engineer | Onsite |
Full-time

Bloomberg's Platform Engineering team builds infrastructure automation
services that focus on configuration management and cloud orchestration. We
play an active role in advising other infrastructure engineering teams on the
best practices of modern application and infrastructure development. We have a
clear roadmap of where we want to be, but we need your expertise in building
large-scale distributed systems to develop mission-critical system
infrastructure. You will be part of a team that builds the foundation to
support a multi-cloud environment. We develop best practices, tools and
processes that have a direct impact on how thousands of engineers at Bloomberg
interact with infrastructure.

We will trust you to:

\- Take responsibility for the development and deployment of Bloomberg's
platform services

\- Identify and automate manual tasks

\- Implement industry-wide best practices around public and private cloud
infrastructure

\- Develop and maintain documentation, training and SLA for managed
infrastructure and systems

\- Help replace legacy systems with modern, Internet-scale design patterns

We are looking for:

\- 3+ years of experience working on highly available, fault-tolerant
distributed systems

\- A strong understanding of operating systems and the nuances of Linux

\- Experience with datacenter network troubleshooting including IP
fundamentals, DNS, load balancing, proxies and firewalls

\- Familiarity with configuration management systems such as Chef, Puppet or
Ansible

\- Proficiency in at least one of the following languages: Python, Ruby,
C/C++, Go or Java

\- A solid understanding of the modern software development lifecycle (SDLC)
processes such as Continuous Integration and delivery

Apply online:

[https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49659](https://careers.bloomberg.com/job/detail/49659)

------
ghc
Sentenai | Boston (ONSITE)

The future of industry requires smarter machines, and to achieve that, they
need instant access to both sensory input and contextual data. ​Sentenai
connects machines with the data they need to make better decisions in complex
environments. ​We're building the machine cloud, redesigned for intelligent
systems in the physical world.

\--

 _Platform Engineer_

Responsibilities:

We're looking for experienced, highly motivated engineers to help us grow our
team of 6 Haskell Engineers into a large organization equipped to tackle some
of the hardest software engineering challenges in the most challenging
industrial environments.

Requirements:

\- Minimum 5 years of Haskell experience in Industry, academia and open source

\- 8+ Years of engineering experience in fast-paced environments

\- US Citizen or valid work Visa

Candidates with direct industrial Haskell experience, significant authorship
(ICFP, etc.) record, or a long history of open source contributions will be
prioritized.

Useful Skills:

\- Understanding of networked distributed systems

\- Deep knowledge of tiered IO performance in HPC

\- GPU computing experience with Haskell

\- Academic education in Reinforcement Learning or Unsupervised Structured
Prediction

​​This is a salaried, full-time position with ​competitive ​benefits
significant equity. ​​Please contact us at: jobs@sentenai.com​.​

\--

 _Machine Learning Researcher_

Responsibilities:

We’re looking for full-time or part-time help from experienced scientists who
focus on reinforcement learning research.

Requirements:

\- Ph.D. in Computer Science or related

\- Doctoral or post-doctoral research in reinforcement learning

\- Interest in unsupervised structure prediction on streaming data systems

Please contact us at: jobs@sentenai.com​.​

------
antoviaque
REMOTE (Worldwide) - Open Source Developer on Open edX - Python/Django,
Javascript (OpenCraft - Remote/worldwide company based in Berlin)

Development specialized on the free software project Open edX, used by many
universities and companies to run online courses. See edx.org, stanford.edu or
fun-mooc.fr for examples of Open edX instances. We are a team of nine
developers, working remotely from Europe, North America, Asia, Russia &
Australia. The company is not affiliated with edX, but contributing and
working with them on various projects. This is a full time position, were you
would be able to work remotely from where you want, as long as you have a good
internet connexion. : )

It's a large Python/Django codebase, with good code standards and architecture
(a lot of the edX engineers come from MIT). You would work on different
clients contracts using the platform. The clients list/references include
Harvard, edX themselves, the French government, and various startups &
universities currently running their own instances, or looking to create one.
Tasks are varied, from developing developing core platform features, custom
exercises and tools for specific courses (XBlocks), customizing and deploying
instances, working on both client/server sides, etc.

Most of your work is published as free software (Open edX is released under
the AGPL license, which requires clients to release modifications under the
same license), and you would also contribute to the free software project,
pushing some of your developments upstream through pull requests, contributing
features, documentation or help on mailing-lists.

Stack: Python/Django, Ansible, AWS/OpenStack, Debian/Ubuntu, JS, HTML/CSS,
MySQL, MongoDB

Interview process: a 15 minutes (simple) coding exercise & a 30 minutes
Hangout. If that works out, you're given a (paid) test task: a contribution to
the Open edX project. The decision is taken based on how you handle the
upstream contribution.

To apply, fill this form: [http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-
developer/](http://opencraft.com/jobs/open-source-developer/)

------
jjkmk
Solaropia | Power Control Engineer | On site

BSEE with minimum 3 years experience in Power systems design for Pumping
Applications. The

preferred candidates is Experienced in VFD, PLC, pump power sizing , AC and DC
power systems,

Customers relations and tech-support.

Solaropia, HQ in San Diego, CA, is a world leading company in developing Solar
VFD and solar

inverters for pumping and RO plants. We appreciate our valuable Engineering
staff to work

jointly to develop and market state-of the art new generation of Solar
Industrial pumping

systems. Visit our website
[https://www.solaropia.com](https://www.solaropia.com) for more information
about us. Send us your

resume at : spumps@solaropia with Job title Power-Control Engineer.

------
bradyjr
Jornaya | Ambler, PA | Full Time | ONSITE We are a growing Scala, PHP,
JavaScript, and Python shop looking for Software Engineers and Senior Software
Engineers.

http//www.jornaya.com

The job postings are: Senior Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/jornaya/jobs/106360#.V6CoqZMrKq...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/jornaya/jobs/106360#.V6CoqZMrKqB)
Software Engineer:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/jornaya/jobs/132522#.V6Co1pMrKq...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/jornaya/jobs/132522#.V6Co1pMrKqB)

------
deque
Milker IO | East Troy, WI | Full Time | ONSITE | www.milker.io

Front End Engineer (React), Back End Engineer (Python, Django, Postgres), Full
Stack Engineer

We are a small, fast-paced, team disrupting the dairy industry.

We offer competitive salaries, meaningful equity, and a comprehensive benefits
package. We have an amazing office facility (come visit!) with a stocked break
room, foosball table, Tesla charging stalls, and a subsidized cafe-teria with
delicious local, organic meal options. We have offices (not cubicles) and
provide all the hardware you need including a NextDesk sit/stand desk, MacBook
Pro, and 4K monitors.

If you want to learn more contact me directly at justin@milker.io

------
jaz46
Pachyderm | Lead front-end/JS engineer | San Francisco Onsite

pachyderm.io, github.com/pachyderm/pachyderm

Email: jobs@pachyderm.io

Pachyderm is looking for a Javascript expert to lead and own the entire web
front-end, dashboard UI, and data visualization layer of Pachyderm! Experience
with D3 or other visualization libraries is a plus.

Pachyderm is just 5 people right now, so you'd be getting in right at the
ground floor and have an enormous impact on the success and direction of the
company as well as building the rest of the engineering team.

Experience with full product life cycles and designing interfaces that are
easily updated over time as products evolve is a must. Some backend server-
side experience is also a nice plus, but not a strict requirement.

Right now Pachyderm's core technology just hit v1.1 and is production-ready.
The next phase is to build a hosted service including administration panel and
advanced data visualization tools.

Salaries start at $100k and go up from there based on experience. We also
offer significant equity, full benefits, and all the usual startup perks. This
position is based in SF.

Positions:

* Lead Front-end JS engineer

* Core distributed systems/infrastructure engineer : Golang

Our hiring process is focused around strong communication skills and
simulating our actual work environment, not BS coding questions.

Read more about our company vision and goals:

What would data analytics infrastructure (namely Hadoop) look like if we
rebuilt it from scratch today? We think it would be containerized, modular,
and easy enough for a single person to use while still being scalable enough
for a whole company. Tools like Docker and Kubernetes provide the perfect
building blocks for us revolutionize data infrastructure!

[https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop...](https://medium.com/pachyderm-data/lets-build-a-modern-
hadoop-4fc160f8d74f)

pachyderm.io/dsbor.html

------
atrachelt
MyFitnessPal - www.myfitnesspal.com | Onsite in San Francisco | Full Time

MyFitnessPal, part of Under Armour Connected Fitness, helps more than 100
million people live healthier, happier lives and we’re looking for passionate
people to join us! We’re currently hiring for web, product, design and more.

You can learn more about our office culture here:
[http://tinyurl.com/pge965b](http://tinyurl.com/pge965b)

Come make a difference with us and check out our open roles here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness](https://boards.greenhouse.io/connectedfitness)

------
dontmitch
Penny ([https://www.pennyapp.io](https://www.pennyapp.io)) | San Francisco |
ONSITE \- Hiring for a well-rounded engineer to join our three-person team
working in the personal finance space. \- You can expect to touch every aspect
of the business and get serious equity. \- Stack: React frontend, Ruby
backend, iOS/Android apps, some ML, etc. \- More details:
[https://www.pennyapp.io/jobs](https://www.pennyapp.io/jobs)

I'm one of the two co-founders. Feel free to email me directly if you're
interested: mitch ~at~ pennyapp.io.

------
gbernitz
San Mateo, California rewardStyle senior back-end engineer and software
engineering manager. open-source stack, python, javascript, golang. looking
for people with web scale experience. respond at jobs@rewardstyle.com (dallas
too)

------
FUB
Follow Up Boss | Full-time | San Francisco or REMOTE

We are seeking outstanding full stack developer to join our small productive
team building software used every day by small businesses. We practice Scrum
with 1-week sprint cycles for faster development and feedback, chat in Slack
constantly and meet in person on regular company retreats.

Our roadmap is packed with UX improvements and new features with the goal of
making the best product in its class.

We're 100% bootstrapped, profitable and growing.

Senior Full Stack Engineer (React, Backbone, PHP, MySQL, Postgres, Redis)
[http://grnh.se/fh63ie](http://grnh.se/fh63ie)

------
rinchik1
[http://www.lordandtaylor.com/](http://www.lordandtaylor.com/) and
[http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/](http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/) in NYC
Principal Front-End Engineer, more info:
[http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?...](http://www.hbc.monstermediaworks.ca/en/hbc/search-and-
apply?id=160005L5&banner=&area=&state=&city=&type=&keywords=Front%20End%20Engineer&page=1#d)

------
kevincennis
Boston, MA • ONSITE • Senior Node.js Engineer • Starry (starry.com)

As a full-time Senior Node.js engineer, you would be responsible for the
development of RESTful web services via Node.js as well as single-page web
applications, in addition to building development tools, data aggregation &
processing pipelines, performance optimizations, internal applications, and
third-party API integrations.

Full job description here: [https://starry.com/careers/senior-nodejs-
engineer](https://starry.com/careers/senior-nodejs-engineer)

Please send resumes and a link to your Github to kevin@starry.com

------
cwhiten
Solink - Ottawa, ON, Canada (ONSITE)

[http://solinkcorp.com/](http://solinkcorp.com/)

Front-End/Full-Stack Developer - Send resumes/questions to:
cwhiten@solinkcorp.com

——————————————————————

About us:

We’re changing the way the security industry uses surveillance video.

Solink empowers brick and mortar businesses to use data to reinvent their
entire operations. What differentiates us from other data-analytics software
companies is that we’ve successfully made surveillance video a source of
insight. We focus on security applications that combat fraud proactively.

——————————————————————

Tech:

\- Front-end: Javascript(React, Angular, D3), CSS (SASS), HTML

\- Backend: Lots of Node, some C#, Postgres, Elasticsearch, AWS

------
jvehent
Firefox Services Security Engineer | Mozilla | Remote (GMT-4 to GMT-9)

Mozilla’s Services Security Team is looking for an ambitious Security Engineer
to help us protect the back-end services that power Firefox and serve millions
of users worldwide.

Role:

* develop, implement and operate controls to secure online services and web APIs

* Assist developers in auditing and hardening the security of web applications

* Implement techniques to detect and block abuses of our services

* Advocate security across the organization, be a teacher for security.

See the job listing:
[https://careers.mozilla.org/position/oQ1k3fwY](https://careers.mozilla.org/position/oQ1k3fwY)

------
indomitable
Ultimate Software | FT LAUDERDALE, FL and ATLANTA, GA (ONSITE/Some Remote) |
www.ultimatesoftware.com/careers

Ultimate Software is hiring for a large number of full time, onsite
development positions, including: Software Engineers (Java, C#, Golang,
Python), Software Test Engineers, and more.

We also have an office in TORONTO, and some virtual positions available.

We have unbelievable benefits/401K package, so apply to Fortune’s 2016 #1 Best
Tech Company to Work For today. Here is a link to all of our job opportunities
on our site! [http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj](http://ulti.pro/29PRPAj)

------
kqxxjzptdujt5n7
Red Balloon Security
[http://redballoonsecurity.com](http://redballoonsecurity.com) | ONSITE |
Relocation available | Security Researcher / Systems Software Engineer | New
York, NY

Our interview process consists of two technical questions; If you answer/solve
the two questions, we bring you to New York to party with us and see if you're
culturally a fit for our hax0r culture.

Red Balloon Security is a cyber security company headquartered in NYC. Our
mission is to provide embedded device manufacturers with strong host based
defense. Embedded devices are the non general-purpose computers that run the
modern world. We believe all embedded devices require stronger protection
against malware and intrusions. The company was started in 2011.

Mr Robot Visits Red Balloon Hacker Fortress |
[https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-hacker-who-turns-
offic...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-hacker-who-turns-office-
equipment-into-bugging-devices)

Job Description * Design and implement host-based defense software for black-
box embedded devices. * Design and implement automated hardware/software
testing infrastructure. * Conduct offensive and defensive research on embedded
hardware and software. * Contribute to the FRAK (Firmware Reverse Analysis
Konsole) framework. * Perform hardware and software reverse engineering on
embedded devices. * Automate vulnerability identification for embedded
software.

Required Skillz * BA/BS required in computer science, engineering or related
major. * Proficiency in hardware and software reverse engineering. *
Experience with low-level software design and implementation. * Understanding
of modern software design and engineering practices. * High level of self-
initiative and self-motivation.

Preferred Skillz * Experience with ARM / MIPS / PPC assembly languages. *
Strong understanding of OS design and implementation. * Strong understanding
of software vulnerabilities and practical exploitation techniques.

If you think you have what it takes: email jobs @ redballoonsecurity.com
subject:"Security Researcher (ycombinator)"

------
Radim
RaRe Technologies | [http://rare-technologies.com/careers](http://rare-
technologies.com/careers) | Fulltime | REMOTE

Seeking an experienced _digital marketing specialist_ to help us plan and
execute on a marketing strategy for our software products in machine learning.

We specialize in the design and development of cutting edge data mining and
information retrieval systems for international clients. For this position, we
need someone passionate about emerging technologies and AI, to lead our market
positioning and strategy.

For more info see website or email radim@rare-technologies.com.

------
mike2ndjones
Grindr | Full-time | West Hollywood, CA | Sr. SDET Engineer

The Senior SDET Engineer is responsible for architecting new automated test
strategies and frameworks in addition to creating, implementing, and
automating testing in support of software test requirements. The Senior SDET
Engineer works with QA Engineers and QA Analysts to develop, maintain, and
enhance the test automation framework and automation infrastructure. Fluent in
object-oriented programming with minimum 3 years of use of OO languages (C++,
Java, C#) for development or QA purposes.

Relocation package available and best in class benefits.

If you are interested reach out.

Michael.Jones@grindr.com

------
Zephyr314
SigOpt (YC W15) | San Francisco, CA | ONSITE (FULLTIME / INTERNS + VISA OK)

We're an optimization platform helping people get the most out of their
models, simulations, and industrial processes as efficiently as possible via
an ensemble of Bayesian optimization methods behind an intuitive SaaS API.

We're rapidly growing and looking for full time and intern positions in
platform and research engineering. We're also looking for business roles. More
info at [https://sigopt.com/careers](https://sigopt.com/careers)

Feel free to reach out directly at jobs@sigopt.com as well.

------
benweissmann
Tulip | [https://tulip.co/careers.html](https://tulip.co/careers.html) |
Boston, MA | Full time, interns | Onsite

Do you want to help realize the next industrial revolution?

Tulip is transforming manufacturing processes by bringing the latest
technological advances from the lab to the shop floor. We have multiple
Fortune 500 customers and are already enabling production lines building the
things you interact with everyday.

Whereas most factories are still using state of the art technology from the
mid 20th century, we come from the future to bring them a rich, realtime web
app, modern tablets, IoT systems, in-depth analytics, and more. Our products
are already (measurably!) helping our customers, so we're rapidly expanding
our number of customers and size of deployments.

We're looking for software engineers to join our core team to work on data
engineering, technical operations, and computer vision.

Data Engineering: We're looking for a software engineer who's excited about
designing and building a scalable, flexible analytics pipline for the data we
collect. While you'll spend most of your time on the backend, you should be
comfortable working on our entire data stack, from databases, to backend APIs,
to customer-facing frontend analytics tools.

Technical Operations / DevOps / SRE: You might or might not have experience
with technical operations, but you're excited about applying your software
engineering skills to solve our complex operational problems. You're
comfortable diving into complex codebases and large distributed systems, and
equally excited about applying the same technical principles you'd use to
build these system to take them to production.

Computer Vision: We're looking for a computer vision "research-ineer" with
demonstrable experience in algorithm development and productization of in-the-
wild vision solutions. Working knowledge of computation and optimization,
algebras, statistics, machine learning is required. Experience in the
following environments is highly recommended: C++11, Boost, OpenCV,
OpenCL/CUDA, DNN/CNN.

Email us at jobs@tulip.co

------
jakobegger
Linz, Austria / macOS software developer / onsite

I'm looking for a software developer with experience in Cocoa / Swift /
Objective C.

We're a small, bootstrapped product company. We make database tools for
developers and business users. Our flagship product is Postico, a PostgreSQL
client for the Mac. We're also the people who package Postgres.app, a very
popular PostgreSQL distribution.

You will work on desktop apps, with a focus on great user experience. I expect
candidates to have a strong interest in design and UX.

[https://eggerapps.at](https://eggerapps.at)

Contact email: jakob@eggerapps.at

------
mediacto
Media Startup | Engineers | Sydney, Australia | Full-Time | On-Site | Go +
Javascript Engineers

We are building a lean digital publishing platform to drive the beating heart
of a iconic Australian media business. A rare 'greenfields' opportunity to
radically rethink audience products, through to scale data analysis +
publishing capability. Join a passionate tech team and business looking to
drive the reinvention of media.

Visa sponsorship for US/Canadian candidates is possible. CTO is in SF next
week and open to meeting candidates.

Target Stack - AWS, Linux, React, ReactNative, Go REST APIs

Contact: greenfieldsopportunity@outlook.com

------
jack7890
SeatGeek — New York, NY — Full Time — We're a mobile marketplace for tickets
and live events.

Web Engineer — We're looking for someone who loves building for the web.
Everything else (professional experience, where in the stack you fit, the
languages you've used) is up for grabs. Details here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer](https://seatgeek.com/jobs/software_engineer)

iOS Engineer, marketing roles, and lots more here:
[https://seatgeek.com/jobs](https://seatgeek.com/jobs)

------
masnick
Hospital IQ | [https://www.hospiq.com](https://www.hospiq.com) | REMOTE | full
time

We are looking for front-end, back-end, and full stack engineers.

We make web-based software to improve hospital operations with data
visualization, tools for planning, and predictive modeling. Our stack is
Python, Django, JavaScript, and MySQL.

Our engineering team is remote-first (and distributed across 4+ timezones),
and we have a great remote work culture. Our headquarters is in Newton, MA
(right outside of Boston).

Please contact me with any questions or if you're interested in applying: max
[at] hospiq [dot] com.

------
taheca
Hello Hackernews! We see the IPaaS market cresting over the next 3 to 5 years
and need people to come help us ride it. Gartner designated us a Visionary in
the space for 2016. We would love to show you why.

For engineering/PM/Services related role please contact:
erik.hanson@celigo.com

For Sales, Director of Product Management, VP of Sales, Product Marketing
roles please contact: michael.doran@celigo.com

All of our open roles can be viewed here:
[http://www.celigo.com/company/careers/](http://www.celigo.com/company/careers/)

Thank you for your time and attention!

------
tschoffelen
Nearst | [https://near.st](https://near.st) | London, UK | ONSITE | NodeJS,
AWS

NearSt is hiring a lead developer, who will be working on making the world's
local inventory searchable. You'll be leading a team.

Learn more here: [https://medium.com/@tschoffelen/do-you-want-to-join-the-
figh...](https://medium.com/@tschoffelen/do-you-want-to-join-the-fight-
against-amazon-cf7ac74f7f74)

It it sounds like something you're interested in, my co-founder Nick would
love to have a chat with you: nick [at] nearst.co.

------
sherjilozair
Gurgaon, India | Softage | Full-stack Developer | Full-time | Internship

Softage is India's leading document management company. We have a small tech
team which develops our flagship document management workflow software and
scales to 10M documents per month for multiple partners in telecom,
e-commerce, and governance.

We're primarily a Python/Django shop, but are open to developers of all
background, and open to experiment with cutting-edge technology (Elixir? AWS
Lambda?). We're one of the only tech companies in India who have India-scale
operations.

If this excites you, email me at sherjilozair@softage.net

------
dfguo
Strikingly (YC W13) | Shanghai, China | Ruby, React, RN | Fulltime

Strikingly is powering the next generation of websites. Our mission is to give
everyone the ability to turn their creative ideas into reality and build
brands around them. We're a small team working internationally and based in
Shanghai. Backed by Y Combinator (W13), SV Angel, Index Ventures, FundersClub,
Innovation Works, and more.

More Information:
[http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers](http://www.strikingly.com/s/careers)

Email us if you are intersted in the opportunity: jobs@strikingly.com

------
jmoore5
Menlo Park, CA and New York, NY | ONSITE

Instagram is hiring! We are growing our engineering team substantially to take
on a whole new set of challenges to reach the next 500 million people. We have
opening ranging from Product Engineering (Django, iOS, Android) to Product
Infrastructure, Machine Learning, and Core Infrastructure.

There are a ton of existing projects we hope to scale an order of magnitude,
and many things that are a hackathon away from becoming the next big thing.
Please reach out and I'd love to talk more or grab coffee.

Justin - Engineering Manager, Instagram NY (justinm <at> instagram.com)

------
thebrain
Toronto, Ontario, Canada | Achievers
[http://www.achievers.com](http://www.achievers.com) | ONSITE | Developers

My company has built a kick-ass employee recognition platform and we're
looking for developers of all shapes and sizes. Please don't apply if you're a
jerk though, we don't hire assholes. He are some of our current requisitions:

Android Mobile Developer

PHP/MySQL Web Developer

Senior Software Developer

Software Developer

Software Development Team Lead

Software Test Developer

Sr. iOS Developer

Sr. UI Developer

Sr. Android Mobile Developer

Full details at
[http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ETLaiwf](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3ETLaiwf)

------
sethhochberg
AudioAddict | Full-time REMOTE or Denver, CO, USA

\- Senior Backend Engineer (Ruby / Rails and Go)

This is a permanent position with a thriving music company building the
infrastructure that powers DI.FM, RadioTunes.com, JazzRadio.com,
RockRadio.com, ClassicalRadio.com, and other expertly curated internet radio
properties.

We’re looking for a senior backend engineer who is a well-rounded generalist,
understanding everything that happens behind the scenes of a well-performing
web application. The ideal candidate will be able to manage their own time
(read: working remote isn’t for everyone) and is comfortable taking initiative
in a small team.

\- Mobile Architect

We currently support native apps for iOS and Android, with other devices of
all sizes and shapes still to come. We’re looking for someone with the
expertise to plan for and support our current apps, and the foresight to adapt
as our needs grow and change while assisting with management of a small team
of mobile developers across multiple platforms.

This role is flexible in its nature. The position requires the skills of a
strong technical lead and a strong project manager, but the blend of these two
skillsets can be discussed and is open for interpretation. Experience with
media streaming is a strong plus.

\---

We're a midsized (~30 full time employees) organization where almost everyone
works remote from wherever they are around the globe. We don't watch the clock
or mandate any set schedule outside of occasional (teleconference) meetings -
we're just looking for kickass work. We're great about ensuring you're set up
with whatever you need to make your home office work, and music isn't just our
business, it runs in the blood of the company - we're DJs, audio engineers,
performers, and more... all supporting streaming of great music to a fanbase
who has been listening to us for more than a decade.

Our interview process is simple: An initial phone screen to get a feel for
your background, interests / desires in the future, and salary needs; a 30
minute technical QA with an engineer; a 1 hour programming lab with an
engineer; and a final meet-and-greet with various executives from the
organization. All interviewing is done remotely.

More details and a full list of desired qualifications here -
[https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs](https://www.audioaddict.com/jobs)

Feel free to email seth[at]di.fm or with any questions, or see the link above
to apply.

------
FlightVector
FlightVector - [http://flightvector.com](http://flightvector.com) | Software
Engineer | REMOTE

We are currently looking for an experienced software developer to join us in
building air medical dispatch software. We need a highly motivated individual
with years of experience writing code in C++, JavaScript and Python. Detailed
knowledge of SQL Server and experience with MFC and Django is needed. Our
developers all work remote so you will not need to drive to the office each
day! If interested, please send a resume to info@flightvector.com.

~~~
zerr
Is this US-only rem0te?

------
rlonstein
Datapipe | Platform Engineering | Remote | Full-Time

What: Want to work on hard problems? We have them. We are building our next-
generation managed service cloud platform.

You'll be doing process engineering, best practices development, automation,
templating, common library development, and platform evangelism. You will be
actively involved in strategizing how to leverage automation and DevOps for
our internal teams and external clients. We are a fully remote team and
collaborate via familiar tools and services (slack, github enterprise,
et.al.).

We are looking for:

* Ability to design and implement new technologies where little documentation exists.

* 3+ years as a software developer with expertise in designing and developing web services for scalable and complex systems with Java, Ruby, Python, Node, Go, C++, or C#.

* 3+ years managing, diagnosing and debugging matrixed problems across multiple disciplines (apps, infrastructure, db)

* Experience with one or more configuration management tools and how to leverage them within application management and deployment processes with Chef, Puppet or Ansible. CI/CD experience a plus.

* Deep understanding of various architectures: Client/Server, Pub-Sub, microservices, service-oriented.

* Knowledge of RDBMS and NoSQL patterns are a must.

* Virtualization experience with: docker, kubernetes, vSphere ESXi, AWS, and/or Azure.

About us: Datapipe is a global provider of Managed Services and data center
infrastructure for IT and Cloud Computing, with data centers throughout the
U.S., London, Hong Kong and Shanghai.

We offer:

* Competitive salaries

* Personal time off

* Medical, dental, and vision insurance

* 401k, life insurance, and disability benefits

* Annual training and career development

* Company-provided equipment, including cell phones

* Weekly catered lunch in the office (but we're working remotely so don't get excited)

Ask me questions in pm or email a recruiter: ddankin@datapipe.com

------
clemensmeyer
Minodes ([http://www.minodes.com/](http://www.minodes.com/)) | Berlin, Germany
(ONSITE) | full-time | Software Engineers / Developers, Product Manager,
Business Intelligence

Minodes is a startup in the retail analytics space. Based in the heart of
Berlin and backed by well-known investors, we provide (offline) retailers
innovative solutions to understand their business better and enhance their
customers’ in-store experience. We are an international team of ~25 highly
motivated people from various backgrounds.

From a technology perspective, we have thousands of devices with our own
firmware installed in our customers’ retail stores around the world and an
advanced server infrastructure to manage these devices and to process the
terabytes of data that they are producing via machine learning algorithms.

Our tech stack consists of Python for the data processing, Ruby on Rails for
applications on top of that, and Cassandra and Postgres for data storage. We
offer a great opportunity for personal and professional growth in a
multicultural environment. We work, learn and develop while having lots of fun
on the way. The usual perks (drinks, breakfast, awesome office, …) are
included. We’re also happy to help with visa and relocation where necessary.

We are looking for a wide range of people to join our team, including:
Software Engineers (Backend/Python, Frontend/JS, and others):
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes/jobs/186468#.V5seapPmuk...](https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes/jobs/186468#.V5seapPmuko)
Business Intelligence specialists:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes/jobs/69615](https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes/jobs/69615)
Product Managers:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes/jobs/32234#.V5semJPmuko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes/jobs/32234#.V5semJPmuko)

You can find even more jobs, including Data Science Internships here:
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes#.V5sdOpPmuko](https://boards.greenhouse.io/minodes#.V5sdOpPmuko)

------
jasontan
Sift Science | YC11 | Onsite, San Francisco, CA

Unfortunately, evil exists. Fortunately, we're here to stop it! Fraud and
abuse plague online businesses of all types, from marketplaces to payment
processors, social networks to e-commerce stores. As the internet's trust
layer, Sift Science's mission is simple yet powerful: make these online
experiences faster, smoother, and safer – using the smartest technology
around.

We just raised $30M in Series C funding from Insight Ventures -- join us in
making the internet a better place!

We are hiring for:

-Senior Backend Engineers

-Senior Site Reliability Engineers

-Senior Full Stack Engineers

-Sales people

-Business Operations

-Web Developers

Email: Recruiting@siftscience.com

------
marcelsalathe
EPFL Extension School | Geneva & Lausanne, Switzerland | ONSITE | Full Stack
Web Developer

The EPFL Extension School in Lausanne, Switzerland, is looking for a Senior
Web App developer to build our online learning platform. If building Udacity
meets EdX while having a great work-life balance in one of the most beautiful
parts of the world appeals to you, please see more at
[https://jobs.lever.co/epfl.ch/0f3b2c33-14fc-47e1-bdf3-dada6c...](https://jobs.lever.co/epfl.ch/0f3b2c33-14fc-47e1-bdf3-dada6c25228d)

------
dylantowler
Senior Software Engineer | www.deswik.com | Brisbane, Australia| Salary:
Negotiable | ONSITE

Looking for a talented engineer for a primarily C# based role working on
schedule optimization software for various mining applications. Someone with a
strong aptitude for working with complex algorithms and data structures would
be ideal.

"Creative Fridays" where you can work on your own mad-scientist ideas.

Fun/social work environment and culture. Top-notch CBD location.

[http://www.seek.com.au/job/31459693](http://www.seek.com.au/job/31459693)

------
shedd
Zoomer (YC S14) -
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com) \- Multiple
Roles - REMOTE

Zoomer is focused on helping high volume delivery restaurants wow their
customers and grow their business. We've taken a unique approach to changing
the food delivery space - a platform to handle an extraordinarily high volume
of concurrent deliveries from restaurants that already deliver (i.e. pizza,
wings, sandwiches, etc.). We’re bringing much needed change to local high-
volume delivery restaurants that are still doing delivery the way they’ve
always done it. We are backed by some of the best investors in the world,
including Y Combinator, Foundation Capital, First Round Capital, SV Angel, and
other amazing funds and individuals.

Zoomer connects high volume delivery restaurants with independent delivery
drivers. Restaurants leveraging the Zoomer platform are able to provide a
better & more consistent delivery experience for their customer, which
ultimately leads to a stronger bottom line. Independent drivers on the Zoomer
platform have the ability to create their own schedule & increase their own
efficiency, resulting in more earnings. And of course, customers receive their
orders dramatically faster than the status quo.

We’re making key hires to expand our globally distributed core team. You’ll
have a ton of impact – lots of freedom to evolve our processes, systems,
partners, platform, stack and apps. We follow strong dev practices, put an
emphasis on testing, and deploy rapidly. Our team is distributed across the US
and Europe.

Help us build cutting-edge technical solutions to:

    
    
      - tough logistics problems, quickly routing orders to optimal drivers
      - on-demand prediction and forecasting models
      - scalable compute and data infrastructure
      - multiple mobile apps - for restaurants, drivers, and diners
      - range of complex real-time frontend interfaces
     

Some roles we’re currently hiring for:

    
    
      - Logistics technology engineers
      - Ruby engineers
      - DevOps engineer
     

If this sounds interesting, you can learn more and apply here:
[http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/careers](http://www.zoomerdelivery.com/careers)

------
vbui
Matterport | Sunnyvale, CA | ONSITE | Full-Time |

Matterport develops an end-to-end platform that allows anyone to capture,
edit, and share virtual 3D models of real-world spaces.

matterport.com

Roles: Infrastructure Eng / Computer Vision / Javascript Eng/ Senior iOS Eng /
Unity Developers

Stack: Python, C++, Javascript, Objective-C, Cocoa, Unity3D, AWS

Apply:[https://matterport.com/careers/positions/](https://matterport.com/careers/positions/)
Process: Resume > Phone screen > Onsite Contact: Email to vbui(at)
matterport(dot)com

------
clay_to_n
Stasis Labs | Los Angeles | Onsite or Remote |
[https://stasislabs.com](https://stasislabs.com)

Stasis Labs is hiring our first full-stack web engineer to help us improve the
quality of medical care through smarter patient monitoring. We are working on
a hard problem, and aim to make a sizable impact through technology. We build
a connected vitals monitoring system for patients who are not currently
monitored, and are launching our first product this year to Indian hospitals.
We just graduated from the first class of the Techstars Healthcare
Accelerator, in Partnership witch Cedars-Sinai.

We are seeking someone with experience in full-stack web development, and if
you have done dev-ops before that is a big plus. You will be writing full-
stack code in an environment where security and data integrity are critical.

Our software stack includes C++ running on our hardware device, an Android
application for doctors, and a web application (node.js backend, React
frontend). We're using both Bluetooth Low Energy and wi-fi. Our cloud backend
is an integral part of our product.

You will primarily be on the web side (backend, frontend, and infrastructure
if you choose), but you will be exposed to and helping integrate our Android
app and medical device as well.

You will have a great deal of autonomy and be responsible for crafting the
culture, technology and processes of our company. We're a small team and are
looking for someone who can learn quickly and become competent in multiple
parts of the tech stack, so we hope the idea of working with a variety of
technologies excites you. Startup experience is a plus.

We are just beginning, and are striving to build an inclusive and positive
company culture.

\+ Requirements:

\---- Experience with node

\---- Experience building single page applications in JavaScript

\+ Preferred:

\---- Experience managing highly reliable cloud servers on AWS or similar IaaS
provider

\---- Experience with React

\---- Experience working at a startup

To apply, please email a resume and cover letter (in the email body is fine)
to software@stasislabs.com

------
robandrews
Renaissance Learning | San Francisco (Montgomery BART stop) | Full-Time,
ONSITE | VISA | [https://www.renaissance.com/](https://www.renaissance.com/)

Help us disrupt education and personalize it in a way that creates lifelong
learners and therefore improve society. We are a Google owned
([http://www.googlecapital.com/companies/](http://www.googlecapital.com/companies/)),
financially stable company and a market leader in the Ed-Tech space since
1984. We are looking for exceptional candidates to join our San Francisco team
who would like to develop products that truly make a difference in the lives
of millions of students globally. Renaissance Learning is a world leader in
cloud-based assessment and teaching and learning solutions that fit the K12
classroom, raise the level of school performance, and accelerate learning for
all. By delivering deep insight into what students know, what they like, and
how they learn, Renaissance Learning enables educators to deliver highly
differentiated and timely instruction while driving personalized student
practice in reading, writing, and math every day. Renaissance Learning
delivers its products in over one-third of U.S. schools and more than 60
countries worldwide. As a member of our Lean/Agile team, you will work with
incredibly smart, collaborative, and mission-driven people to develop our
cloud-based web applications to the K-12 education market that positively
impact millions of students and teachers around the world. Visa is OK. ONSITE.

1 Prescreen with Recruiter, 2 Phone Interviews, 1 onsite interview, 1 phone
interview with CTO.

We're hiring:

SENIOR FRONT END ENGINEER:
[http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=8537...](http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=85377.viewjobdetail&CID=85377&JID=217535)

SENIOR BIG DATA ENGINEER:
[http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=8537...](http://renaissance.submit4jobs.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=85377.viewjobdetail&CID=85377&JID=223683)

Email me at rob.andrews (@) renaissance.com if you'd like to learn more.

------
thebiglebrewski
The New York Code + Design Academy is hiring a Lead Instructor for our early
September Web Development Intensive course! Come help us change lives and get
people started on their new careers. More information can be found at
[http://nycda.com/careers](http://nycda.com/careers). You can also e-mail us
directly with your interest at jobs@nycda.com. Pay is competitive with
developer salaries. Never taught before? We'll train! We looking forward to
hearing from you.

------
williswee
Tech in Asia (YC W15) •
[https://www.techinasia.com/](https://www.techinasia.com/) • QA, Product,
Business roles • ONSITE • Singapore, Shanghai

Founded in 2011, Tech in Asia's mission is to make the tech industry in Asia
more connected and vibrant. People use Tech in Asia to read the latest
industry news, find jobs, recruit talent and connect with startups, investors
and corporates.

Apply here: [http://bit.ly/2ar8ks6](http://bit.ly/2ar8ks6) :)

------
sk8tadmon
goPuff | Philadelphia, PA| iOS, backend, frontend, and Android Engineers |
Full Time | ONSITE

goPuff is eliminating the need for convenience stores. We deliver convenience
store items, as well as vaporizors, hookahs, kitchen items, and alcohol in 30
minutes or less! We're growing at an incredible rate and looking to ramp up
our engineering team. If you're looking to work for a lively, young startup,
please apply! Job descriptions available at

[http://www.indeed.com/q-Gopuff-l-Philadelphia,-PA-
jobs.html](http://www.indeed.com/q-Gopuff-l-Philadelphia,-PA-jobs.html) or
reach out directly at hiring@goPuff.com

Our interview process is relatively simple: 1) A phone or in-person non-
technical interview 2) A technical interview given over Skype or GH 3) If
necessary, one more in-person non-technical interview

Articles: [http://www.wdrb.com/story/32132228/gopuff-
raises-825-million...](http://www.wdrb.com/story/32132228/gopuff-
raises-825-million..).
[http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/morning_roundup/2016...](http://www.bizjournals.com/philadelphia/morning_roundup/2016..).
[http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20160207_Drexel_studen...](http://www.philly.com/philly/business/20160207_Drexel_studen..).

------
nickgeiger
Springshot | Lead Mobile engineer, Android and iOS | San Francisco Onsite

We're looking for a Lead Mobile Engineer to spearhead development of our
Android and iOS applications. We're a small but growing company providing
task-management for the aviation industry and a foundation for branching out
into other industries. We solve real-world problems in industries underserved
by technology, such as mobile apps for aircraft cleaners and smartwatch apps
for airport baggage handlers.

Feel free to email me with questions: nick.geiger@springshot.com

------
plsmatt
Pilotlight | Moorestown, NJ (Philadelphia Area) | Full Time | ONSITE or REMOTE

Python/Django Developer (junior and senior level positions available)

PilotLight is looking to add a full-time developer to our team. We are a
small, boutique development shop located in Southern New Jersey (Philadelphia
area) focused on building web applications for clients large and small. If you
have experience with Python/Django or with similar MVC-Style frameworks
(Rails, etc..) and have an interest in trying something new we would love to
chat.

jobs@pilotlightstudios.com

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington, DC metro area
(Alexandria, VA) | Front-end Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student
Visas Welcome

Apply at: [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/ocHphU/Front-End-
Deve...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/ocHphU/Front-End-Development-
Intern-Fall-2016)

About the Internship:

Engage is looking for a front end development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development and is excited to work with our in-house
development team. Primarily, you'd be working with our front end developer,
taking Photoshop files from our design team and hand coding in the HTML and
CSS to make the PSDs into functioning slices.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship. We
welcome foreign students who can acquire work authorization (F-1, J-1, etc) to
apply for all of our internships.

Ideal candidate profile:

* Strong knowledge semantic HTML5 markup, CSS, web accessibility standards, and cross browser compatibility * Experience with Javascript and jQuery * Experience creating responsive layouts * Familiar with Photoshop * Bonus - experience with front end frameworks, especially Bootstrap * Bonus - experience with Wordpress themes * Bonus - knowledge of PHP * In order to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your GitHub profile or portfolio/website.

About Engage:

We are a full-service digital agency that is dedicated to impacting the world
around us through bold strategy and innovative technology. With clients that
range from political campaigns to top level associations and advocacy groups,
we use cutting-edge technology to tell the most compelling story for our
clients.

About Our Work Culture:

We love being able to provide interns hands-on experience that allows them to
try new things, learn new skills, and grow. Our goal is to create an
environment that will hone your skills based on your interests. Our interns
are extremely important to our operations and quickly become integrated into
our team. We take pride in producing high quality and award winning work, but
we always find time for Nerf gun fights and team lunches. We love coming to
work and think that you will too!

------
indale
SE.M.LABS GmbH | Stuttgart, Germany | ONSITE | Fulltime |
[https://www.semlabs.de/en/about-us/jobs](https://www.semlabs.de/en/about-
us/jobs)

We are a VC backed early stage startup and build a SaaS/On-Premise billing
software solution for leasing and insurance companies.

We are looking for a junior/senior software engineer with experience in:

REST APIs, Docker, PHP (Laravel), JavaScript (vue.js), Elixer, Go, git and AWS

No recruiters please

Feel free to email us w/ questions or your resume: jobs@semlabs.de.

------
karl42
Adspert (Bidmanagement GmbH) |
[https://www.adspert.net/en/](https://www.adspert.net/en/) | Berlin, Germany |
ONSITE

Adspert statistically optimizes advertising accounts (e.g. AdWords).

We're looking for:

\- an experienced frontend developer \- a python developer (mostly backend)

More info at
[https://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/](https://www.adspert.net/en/about/jobs/)
. Feel free to contact me at karl.bartel@adspert.de .

------
ajiang
Andromium | SF | LA - [http://getsuperbook.com](http://getsuperbook.com).
Andromium Inc. is building a future where the only computer you'll need is
your smartphone.

To date, our Kickstarter has raised $1.3M with 18 days to go.

We're looking for experienced Android developers interested in being founding
engineers on our team to help build the future of computing. We're HQ'ed in
San Francisco, but are happy to work with remote / LA-based folks.

Contact andrew@andromiumos.com if interested

------
artivest
Artivest | New York, NY (onsite in Flatiron) | artivest.co

We are building a better and more accessible way to invest into and manage
Private Equity and Hedge Funds.

Roles:

    
    
      * Director of Backend Engineering (Python, Django)
    
      * Midlevel / Senior DevOps (Ansible, Ubuntu, Postgres, Uwsgi, Nginx)
    
      * Junior / Midlevel Front-end Engineer (AngularJS)
    
      * Junior / Midlevel Back-end Engineer (Python, Django)
    
      * Midlevel / Senior QA Engineer (Selenium, Jenkins, QA Automation)
    

_Apply to jobs@artivest.co_

------
aembleton
Rideways | Manchester, UK | Onsite |
[https://www.rideways.com/](https://www.rideways.com/)

Rideways is hiring Java Developers, Senior Java Developers and a UX to work at
our office in central Manchester. We're using Java 8, Spring MVC, Angular,
Camel and AWS to make it easier to book a taxi from the airport to your hotel
or conference centre.

We are looking for enthusiastic developers, keen on working in an agile team.

If you are interested, please email me on arthurembleton@rideways.com

------
asl19dev
ASL19 | Toronto (Onsite) We are a research and development lab building
technology for social good. We work on bypassing Internet censorship to
government transparency and accountability projects.

Looking for a DevOps Engineer
([https://asl19.org/en/joinus/devops](https://asl19.org/en/joinus/devops))

We Offer:

\- Competitive salary and benefit

\- All the hardware you need

\- Catered lunch and healthy snacks

\- An open culture that welcomes ideas and independence and values dedication.

Email us your resume and a cover letter to: apply at asl19.org

------
vorador
Nylas | [https://nylas.com/](https://nylas.com/) | San Francisco, CA (Soma) |
Frontend (JS), Backend (Systems+Ops)

Hi! We're Nylas. We build N1, the extensible, open source email client, and
the infrastructure powering it. We're looking for fronted application
engineers (React, Electron, JS), designers, backend systems engineers, &
infrastructure/operations engineers.

We recently launched N1, have accumulated over 16K stars on GitHub, and are
looking for core application engineers to design an extensible platform around
email, calendar, and contacts.

You'll not only use modern web tech to build a better email experience, you'll
design the developer platform to power the next generation of email apps. See
more about N1 here: [https://nylas.com/N1](https://nylas.com/N1) & code:
[https://github.com/nylas/N1](https://github.com/nylas/N1) We take pride in
the diverse culture we've built and are looking for more than raw technical
talent:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sHc4P4zPg)

== We're particularly looking for folks who ==

* Take personal pride in their work and value autonomy and ownership

* Want the chance to step up and lead a team

* Put the work before ego. We've got each others' backs, and we want you to be with us on that

== A bit more about us ==

* Our backend is built on Python, Flask, gevent, nginx, MySQL, AWS, and Debian. We've been careful to keep our architecture componentized.

* N1 uses javascript (ES6), React, Flux, SQL for offline caching, Electron, and no jQuery

* Tons of our code is open source. Check it out: [https://github.com/nylas](https://github.com/nylas)

* We're a small team

* We have a paid vacation policy & value personal responsibility and ownership.

Benefits include free Lyft to & from the office, full health, dental, vision,
and lunch every day. Some remote work / work-from-home is OK too.

Apply at [https://nylas.com/jobs](https://nylas.com/jobs) or ping me directly
(karim@nylas). We're a diverse team, and encourage applications from all
backgrounds.

------
stunder
Hart ([https://hart.com](https://hart.com)) | Javascript/Frontend Engineer |
Anaheim, CA | Full-time, onsite

OK its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and
have found some great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a
phone interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

* 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance * Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart University * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard * Noise cancelling Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks * Daily catered team lunches

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/7a63oy](http://grnh.se/7a63oy)

As a Javascript Engineer at Hart you will work with the company's software
development lifecycle to design and develop new enhancements to the software
as well as new development and architecture. Primary responsibilities include
requirements analysis to gain an understanding of business needs to develop
level of effort estimates, software design and development, unit testing,
performing design and code reviews, and development of technical
documentation. Additional responsibilities include performing system analysis,
code modifications, and functional testing to troubleshoot application
production issues.

You’ll work with the team to build products on the cutting edge of usability,
interaction, and design. Our ideal candidate is someone who’s comfortable
taking ownership of their work and effectively searching for creative
solutions to the complex problems we encounter.

You’ll work in a high-communication environment where collaboration with the
Design, Data Science, and Backend Engineering teams is key to your day-to-day
success.

~~~
shellscape
Please start hiring remote. :)

------
rbres
Bolt | San Francisco

\- A brand new online payments stack

\- Work with the best: [https://bolt.com/team](https://bolt.com/team)

\- Job descriptions here: [https://bolt.com/jobs](https://bolt.com/jobs)

\- Backend, frontend, infrastructure, and security engineers

\- Golang backend, React frontend

Work with a stellar team, solve large technical challenges, and create immense
value for the world. Make the internet a better place for commerce.

I'm cofounder/ceo. Email me directly: rb ~at~ bolt.com

------
gfalcao
Canary | New York, USA - [https://canary.is/](https://canary.is/)

About the Role:

As a Software Engineer on the Core Platform team, you’ll be helping to build
applications in small cross-functional teams and working closely with the
product team to deliver high impact user features.

Perks

* Comprehensive health insurance.

* Daily catered lunch.

* Flexible work hours.

* Unlimited vacation.

* Reimbursement for commuter costs.

* A beautiful and industrial office space.

Requirements:

* Write clean and robust Python/Django code

* Experience designing RESTful APIs

* Experience with writing automated tests: unit and functional

* Familiarity with continuous-integration

------
traviswingo
Electriq Power | Palo Alto, CA |
[https://electriqpower.com](https://electriqpower.com) | Full-Time | ONSITE

Electriq Power builds an all-in-one energy storage solution for the home.
We've partnered with a Fortune-50 company to competitively tackle the
residential energy storage system market, and plan on a global product launch
early-mid 2017.

We're hiring:

\- Full Stack Software \- Front End Software \- Back End Software

Stack:

\- Node.js, Angular.js, MongoDB, Linux/AWS, Nginx

Email travis@electriqpower.com for details.

------
iglookid
Locus | Full Time | ONSITE, VISA (Bangalore, India) |

[https://locus.sh/](https://locus.sh/) | careers@locus.sh

Locus is hiring Engineers and Data Scientists. At Locus we have an ambitious
goal of Scheduling & Tracking the World transport movement. We are aware of
how audacious the goal is, but we have made our initial strong footholds and
have the path to move forward. Founded by a team of ex-AWS engineers,
comprising of graduates from premier Indian Tech/Science Institutes (IIT/BITS-
Pilani/TIFR), Locus is funded & mentored by the most respected investors and
ex-entrepreneurs and have product validation with actual paying customers.

Engineers: We have always maintained a small, but high-caliber engineering
team, and we are now looking to make a couple of additions to the same. We are
hiring for mobile, backend & front-end. We are tech stack agnostic. We would
prefer to have a look at your GitHub repo or a mobile app that you have built,
over your academic/educational qualification. We are a founding team of
engineers, and understand that good engineering is part science part art, we
would like to provide you the tools for the science and the time for the art.
We are expanding the team to build the next version of our true multi-tenant
platform with a few thousand events happening per second.

Data Scientists: We wish to push to edge of what is possible, and advance the
field of routing problems itself. If Travelling thief, Knapsack, Capacity
planning and other optimisation problem excite you, we are looking for you. We
are team of PhD scientists and engineers with background in stats, working on
building faster & more scalable implementation of NP-hard problems, or even a
combination of a few NP-Hard problems. While we have pizza, beer, whisky,
drones, oculus rifts, raspberry PIs on the house, the biggest perk we provide
you is a remarkable team. We would love to spend our most productive years,
around people with great intellect and unbridled enthusiasm. In the spirit of
keeping you at your productive best, we give you free fully furnished housing
with internet, food & laundry taken care of, and your choice of tech gear.

Read more about what we value and our work culture at
[https://locus.sh/careers](https://locus.sh/careers)

------
dons
Standard Chartered | London and Singapore | Full-time and Contracting

10+ open positions for Haskell developers in the Strats team at Standard
Chartered. 1 open position in the developer efficiency team working on our
build system and tooling.

[https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2016/06/03/multiple-haskell-
de...](https://donsbot.wordpress.com/2016/06/03/multiple-haskell-developer-
roles-in-strats-at-standard-chartered/)

------
philips
CoreOS | San Francisco, CA; New York, NY; Berlin, Germany | Full-time | On-
site

CoreOS is building technologies to bring Google's Infrastructure to Everyone
Else. Work with container technologies like CoreOS Linux, Kubernetes, Docker
images, rkt container runtime, and etcd consensus database.

Remote is an option for open source work; but experience working in
distributed teams is required.

[https://coreos.com/careers/](https://coreos.com/careers/)

~~~
hawski
Where is CorOS office in Berlin? I can't find any information about it. On
CoreOS website San Francisco offices have their addresses listed, but not the
Berlin one.

------
astronautameya
Ithaka | Mumbai, India | Full-Time | On-Site | Javascript Engineer (AngularJS)

We are building a chat based travel planning app. I know there are a ton of
'chat' apps out there today, but ours is different in a very important way -
it actually works!

Check out the reviews here: [http://bit.ly/Ithaka-
Android](http://bit.ly/Ithaka-Android)

The idea is to build a seamless human-machine interface to operate at scale.
Contact: kickass@ithaka.travel

------
november84
Front-end engineers OR Back-end engineers | Alar Software | Chicago, IL |
Full-Time ONSITE | 80K+ & options based on experience, medical/dental, paid
parking

Please email resumes to hiring@alar.net

We are looking for experienced front-end or back-end focused engineers to help
design and build out our platform. We’re aiming to aggregate logistics data to
enable customers to operate more efficiently and connect them with other
logistics companies. We’re taking an unconventional approach (event sourcing
with a twist and a touch of farmville) and dealing with big data to boot.

 _Front-end position_ :

    
    
      Logistics software is notorious for overloading users with information, which
      requires a masters in spaghetti science to understand. Complexity in enterprise
      software is unavoidable, but we believe the end user shouldn’t have to jump
      through hoops to manage it. This may seem simple, but logistics is filled with
      antiquated processes and users.
    
      If you consider yourself an experienced designer magician who can bring fun to
      a traditionally boring domain, or someone who can make up for lack of experience
      with passion, we’re looking for you.
    
      Stack: Built using a combination of AngularJS, Twitter Bootstrap and ASP.NET 
      MVC, but in no way are you limited to these solutions.
    

_Back-end position_ :

    
    
      This isn’t a run of the mill MVC app and requires solving performance and
      scalability problems in distributed systems using combined data from many
      sources.
    
      We need either experienced engineers who can bring structure to the chaos as 
      we grow, or someone who can supplement experior with passion and creativity.
    
      Stack: Primarily C#. Working towards akka.net, also considering Scala as we 
      gain more experience with akka. Also a bit of postgres, some simple mongo for
      non-critical functions, and ASP.NET.
    

_What you 'll do_:

    
    
      Help design the core architecture that will drive our platform
      Tackle problems unique to integrating big data
    

_What you 'll need_:

    
    
      Backend C# experience, Big data (optional)
      Talent for creative and functional solutions to difficult problems
      Strong computer science fundamentals
      A stomach for working in a fast-paced and uncertain problem domain
      Ability to ship quality code quickly

------
daniyalzade
node.js - backend | Walmart Labs | SF - Bay Area

Have you ever shipped code that processes more than $1 billion annually? Well,
here is your opportunity :) You can work on node.js at many companies, but
only rarely can you have an impact on millions of people. In the store-
services team @ WalmartLabs, we build tools that bring the in-store shopping
experience on par with shopping online. If enhancing real-world experiences
with technology is your passion, keep on reading!

We are nimble team operating like a startup, with the resources of a large
company (allowing us, for example, to support open-source software). We
control our product roadmap and development cycles. Most of us have worked at
startups before. To achieve our vision of a unified shopping experience, we
are building a team of excellent node.js developers and that is where you come
in. We are looking for backend engineers with the following skills:

* Strong experience in server-side programming. Proficiency in a scripting language, preferably node.js

* Experience in designing clean REST APIs

* Experience in building fault-tolerant, high performance distributed systems

* Comfort with GIT

* Simple & fast deployments

* Comfort with the /nix environment and configuring it with tools like puppet, chef or fabric

* Having contributed to open source community. Reference to an active github repo is a big plus!

If this role excites you, drop us a line. We love what we do and are happy to
chat! Feel free to reach me (Eytan) directly at edaniyalzade@walmartlabs.com.

------
naelmusleh
Senior Full Stack Software Engineer | Chalk Talk Solutions | Boston, MA |
ONSITE | Full Time | [https://chalktalk.academy](https://chalktalk.academy)

ABOUT CHALK TALK: Chalk Talk is a Boston-based startup that recently graduated
from LearnLaunch Breakthrough Accelerator Program, the leading accelerator
program in the US for growth stage Education Technology startups. Since our
launch last year, we have accumulated numerous clients across 3 countries and
expanding. We recently raised a $2MM seed round from renowned international
investors. We have an 8-person superstar team, 2 global offices, and a
distinguished network of advisors, board members, and trustees.

POSITION OVERVIEW: Chalk Talk is looking for an experienced full-stack
software engineer to join our team in a full-time capacity and build the
future of K-12 online education.

You will work in a fast-paced environment using modern web development tools
like Django, AngularJS, Github and Phabricator to build software that is
scalable, reliable, and easy to use. Your projects will be diverse and
meaningful: these will include building adaptive algorithms and dynamic study
plans for top high schools around the world and enhancing user experience with
new designs and data-driven learning.

REQUIRED:

    
    
      - 2-5 years of experience with dynamic development languages like Python or Ruby.
      - Track record of successfully building end-to-end products.
      - Demonstrated teamwork experience.
      - Experience with full stack web development including HTML, CSS, Javascript, and back ends like Django/Rails and Python/Ruby.
      - Experience with modern web technologies such as D3, Bootstrap, AngularJS.
      - Demonstrated skills in building service based architectures.
      - Committed to documentation of best practices in various layers of the stack.
      - Get-shit-done attitude.
    

Other Details:

    
    
      - Health and dental benefits.
      - Flexible work times and vacations.
    

__Chalk Talk does not offer visa sponsorship for non-US residents and
nationals.

If you are interested, you can either check out our open positions at
[https://chalktalk.academy/careers](https://chalktalk.academy/careers) or
email us at apply@chalktalk.academy. Please include the position in the
subject.

------
jamesbirchler
iCracked | Senior Engineers, Lead Engineers, & Architects | Onsite, Redwood
City, CA |
[https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers)

About the Job

Help design and build awesome experiences for our customers and partners using
and supporting iCracked services. We're growing quickly, and there is lots to
do! You will contribute to the technical systems that power our network and
systems, and be part of one or more of our product development teams. You’ll
work closely with Product Managers and Technical Leads to ensure our products
and features fulfill real customer use cases and have a meaningful impact on
our business. You’ll get to demonstrate your expertise and skills while you
both teach and learn from other engineers as we build amazing technology
together.

About You

You’re an experienced engineer who designs and builds fast, reliable code that
others, now and in the future, will find easy to comprehend and modify. You
will be successful here if you:

    
    
      * Are humble and collaborative, and enjoy mentoring and learning from others around you
      * Enjoy autonomy, and taking responsibility for helping achieve shared goals
      * Have a background in CS fundamentals, and enjoy making things
      * Are a strong communicator, and enjoy helping ensure that the right things happen
    

Interviews start with a phone call with me, then a technical phone interview,
and finally an onsite interview with our team.

[https://www.icracked.com/careers](https://www.icracked.com/careers)

------
maxwell
Crater ([https://crater.co](https://crater.co),
[https://gosurveybot.com](https://gosurveybot.com)) | Rohnert Park,
California; Belgrade, Serbia; REMOTE U.S. or Serbia | Front End Software
Engineer and Mobile Software Engineer

We're bringing video chat and image recognition to business-to-consumer
communication. We have major traction in our first vertical, working with some
of the biggest moving/storage/relocation companies in the world.

We're seeking 1) a creative, collaborative front-end software engineer
experienced with complex animation to lead development of our user-facing web
sites and contribute to the client-side portion of our web apps. You'll be
working closely with our lead designer, crafting elegant, responsive web
experiences.

Relevant experience:

* HTML, CSS, and JS

* Web animation and data visualization

* JS libraries, such as jQuery, Lo-Dash, and React

* Bootstrap

* PHP / WordPress

And 2) a creative, collaborative mobile software engineer to lead development
of the next version of our main iOS app, as we transition off our MVP. We have
a solid foundation of the video chat core, but are looking to extend the iOS
app to include more functionality in parity with our web app. We'll be
starting development of our first Android app later this year; currently we
have a web app for Chrome for Android. Bringing some of your own ideas to the
table is very much encouraged: we do have solid, clear requirements and use
cases, but we move very quickly.

Relevant experience:

* Swift, Objective-C, Java

* WebRTC

* Twilio & TokBox APIs

You'll have freedom to decide which tools to use and to learn new things, but
you must be able to work in a team setting and respond well to constructive
criticism. We move fast, and expect world-class work from everyone on our
team.

We're currently only able to consider candidates authorized to work in the
United States or Republic of Serbia.

Send a short note about what interests you about the position, along with a
resume/CV and links to projects you've worked on, to max@crater.co.

------
mdoyle13
Ruby/Rails | DoStuff Media | Full Time | Austin, TX

Come build stuff that answers “What should I do tonight?” for millions of
people. You’ll have fun. You’ll like the folks you work with. You’ll work on
interesting problems. You’ll make the world a better place by helping people
party better.

[http://dostuffmedia.com/jobs/dostuff-ruby-
developer](http://dostuffmedia.com/jobs/dostuff-ruby-developer)

------
markk
Fair.com | Los Angeles, CA | Lead iOS | ONSITE

We're looking for an experienced iOS person to lead the development of an app
to make the car-buying process incredibly simple and fun. We have an amazing
designer on board (+ a small full-stack team), so you will be building
something both beautiful and very useful.

The company is very well funded and on-track to be a household name. Get in
touch, please! Interview process will likely be a trial period.

mark [at] fair [dot] com

------
haltman
Axial | [http://www.axial.net](http://www.axial.net) | Senior Software
Engineer | Onsite in NYC

Backend, Frontend, or Full Stack 5+ years experience Python, Angular,
PostgreSQL

See complete job posting and apply at [http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/?gh_jid=154317](http://www.axial.net/about/current-
openings/?gh_jid=154317)

------
yashness
Linkedin | ONSITE

Couple of technical positions available:

Sr. Python Engineer - Mountain View, Senior Software Engineer - Bangalore,
Site reliability Engineer - Mountain View, Senior Operations Engineer -
Bangalore, Audio Engineer - Carpinteria, California, Application Development
Engineer - Beijing

You can apply from Linkedin careers page or
[https://lnkd.in/fMcazCE](https://lnkd.in/fMcazCE) (employee referral).

------
alexces
Kronos | Front End Developer | Montréal, Québec, Canada | Full Time | ONSITE

At Kronos you'll develop the new workforce management solutions that enable
organizations to control labor costs, minimize compliance risk, and improve
workforce productivity.

We're looking for Senior Frontend Developer with knowledge in Javascript,
AngularJS and LESS, and experience with performance optimization.

You can contact me at alexandre.simard@kronos.com for more information.

------
OmarIsmail
Streak ([https://www.streak.com/careers](https://www.streak.com/careers)) | YC
S11 | Profitable and growing | San Francisco | Tech Leads (Backend, Mobile and
Front-End) | On-site | H1-B Transfers welcome

Here are the hard problems you'll work on here at Streak:

Sales Autopilot

We want to do for salespeople what autopilot did for pilots. We will suggest
to sales professionals the actions they need to take next to close deals.
They'll instead need to monitor our "autopilot" system and manually override
only when needed. Unlike most AI startups, we can actually build this - we
have 100M+ datapoints of sales professionals manually closing deals to make
the training actually possible.

Email Graphs

We're building systems to better understand how organizations communicate with
one another. Email is currently siloed into individual user inboxes, we're
building a graph database containing every email message in our users' inboxes
to give them insights into how their company communicates with their
customers.

Reverse Engineer Gmail

We strive for deep integration with Gmail, because that's where our users
live. Our integration has to be seamless, deep, performant, resilient and
secure. It's such a hard problem, even our competitors use our tech
(InboxSDK). We're doing it next for Inbox, Calendar, and more.

Outside of the hard problems you'll also have a very large impact, not just on
our organization but on our customers. We have the best of both worlds: we're
small (6 eng) so no meetings and other big company BS, but are profitable
(millions in revenue) with a wide variety of customers that use Streak
everyday for hours at a time.

Tech Stack:

Backend is 95% Java and 5% Go (and growing) on Google App Engine
([https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2015/04/Streaks-
Top-6-T...](https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2015/04/Streaks-Top-6-Tips-
for-App-Engine.html)).

Front-end is React + in-house framework for handling data synchronization.

Full automated end-to-end test coverage of all our features along with a
growing set of unit tests to handle edge cases. If it's green you can deploy
with confidence.

------
gregcmartin
JASK is an Artificial Intelligence + Cyber Security startup located in
Downtown San Francisco.

We are hiring big data and ML engineers! If you love spinning up massive
hadoop clusters in AWS and developing streaming complex machine learning
algorithms with the goal of protecting the world from cyber criminals and
espionage? Well you came to the right place... Amazing team and culture. Top
quality benefits. JASK jobs@jask.op

~~~
gregcmartin
My apologies you can apply to jobs@jask.io or at
[https://jask.io/careers](https://jask.io/careers)

------
mitrymin
Kepler Communications (Toronto, Canada - ONSITE)

We're building small satellites that will power an in space telecom
infrastructure. Think about it like the internet in space.

Our team is hiring hardware, electronics and software engineers. If you're
interested ping me at mmitry@keplercommunications.com.

Details here:
[http://keplercommunications.com/careers](http://keplercommunications.com/careers)

------
siavosh
pMD | San Francisco, CA

Software Engineer, and Sales Engineer
[https://www.pmd.com/careers](https://www.pmd.com/careers)

If you're interested in health care, helping doctors/nurses/staff take better
care of their patients and work on the forefront of new healthcare models and
the tools they are beginning to need, come join us. We're a profitable small
company < 30 people, with double digit annual growth, no VC, and we move very
fast with no red-tape. Stack: iOS/Android/Java/MySQL/JS/Backbone.

I actually found my current job on the monthly HN job post a few years ago,
and still here :) This is a very unique position given it's a mix of pure
engineering, and a significant customer facing role.

Some testimonials of the software:
[https://www.pmd.com/reviews](https://www.pmd.com/reviews) Contact:
sbahrami@pmd.com and/or careers@pmd.com

*Unfortunately, we are unable to provide visa sponsorship. Candidates must be authorized to work in the U.S. as a precondition of employment.

------
ryanb
RankScience | Part-time SEO Analysts

Remote Only

We're hiring part-time SEO analysts to conduct site audits and help come up
with on-going technical SEO experiments to help clients' pages rank higher.
[http://www.rankscience.com](http://www.rankscience.com)

Knowledge of SEO, HTML, JavaScript necessary.

E-mail me directly at founders+jobs@ranksci.com and let me know why you're
interested and qualified.

------
drummel
Shyp is Hiring!

Shyp is reimagining what it means for businesses and individuals to ship
things around the world. Join the team and discover why Shyp was named one of
Fast Company’s 50 Most Innovative Companies in the world.

In particular looking for:

\- Local QA Contractors w/ tons of mobile experience.

\- Frontend & Backend Engineers

\- Senior Product Design

\- Senior Product Manager

Apply here: [https://jobs.lever.co/shyp](https://jobs.lever.co/shyp)

~~~
jcrawford
Is this in-house only or remote capable?

------
johnrball
Spreemo| Senior Data Scientist | Full Time | NYC

Would you like the opportunity to work with unique healthcare datasets that
cover all phases of care delivery (referral, diagnosis, therapy, and
outcome/follow-up) from the perspective of all key stakeholders (patients,
providers, payers).We offer a great Salary, Bonus and Equity!!!

As a Senior Data Scientist at Spreemo, you will work with a growing
multidisciplinary team of talented Data Scientists, Statisticians, Healthcare
Economists/Epidemiologists, and Big Data Technology Experts. Together, you
will create new and improved methods for assessing and predicting the quality
of care delivered by healthcare providers and determining the impact that care
quality has on overall patient outcomes and cost. In addition, you will
develop related analytics tools for the payers, providers, and patients who
use Spreemo’s platform to facilitate and coordinate delivery of care. You will
have the opportunity to work with unique healthcare datasets that cover all
phases of care delivery (referral, diagnosis, therapy, and outcome/follow-up)
from the perspective of all key stakeholders (patients, providers, payers).

Your responsibilities will include helping to further build and extend the
data analytics environment at Spreemo. You will be implementing data pipelines
for ETL, data integration, and data exploration. You will develop regression
and machine learning models for classification and prediction. Your
responsibilities will also include helping to shape Spreemo’s data analytics
strategy by identifying new opportunities and helping to lead and mentor
junior members of the analytics team.

PhD or Master’s degree from elite institution in relevant technical discipline

5+ year’s work experience as a Data Scientist

Experience with regression and machine learning models for classification and
prediction

Experience with methods for feature selection, dimension reduction, and
quantifying goodness of fit

Experience implementing data pipelines for ETL, data cleaning, and data
integration

Experience with R and/or Python

Join our team!! Send your resume to john.ball@spreemo.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/77d4ceb6-be11-45b0-885f-81...](https://jobs.lever.co/spreemo.com/77d4ceb6-be11-45b0-885f-8193ca1a32a2)

------
brezelben
flaregames | Karlsruhe, Germany | Full-Stack Web Developer | Full-time |
ONSITE | VISA

Our team serves as the service infrastructure provider for all of our games,
played by millions of players worldwide. We are responsible for supporting our
publishing services, game development studios and business intelligence
department. Thus we develop and maintain a wide range of various web-based
services and APIs, written in different programming languages.

Our current stack is based on Java 8, Dropwizard, MongoDB and AWS.

Required Skills and Experience

* “The Sage”: you are a Full Stack Web Backend Developer and need no explanation on what that actually incorporates.

* “The Juggler”: you have the ability to switch between different technologies without entangling your brain.

* “The Pathfinder”: you can quickly find your way through 3rd party documentation/code.

* “The Discoverer”: you have the urge to learn something new everyday.

* WW91IGNhbiBzZWUgdGhlIE1hdHJpeCBhbmQgc29sdmUgUmVnRXgtQ3Jvc3N3b3JkcyB3aXRob3V0IGV2ZW4gYmxpbmtpbmcgb25jZQ==

More info on
[http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/](http://www.flaregames.com/jobs/)

------
mkrn
MethodExists Inc. ([https://methodexists.com](https://methodexists.com)) |
Calgary, Canada | Multiple Positions | Full-time | Both ONSITE Calgary +
REMOTE

We are a Calgary-based, remotely operated company, with our teams currently
spread over Russia, Spain, the Caribbean and Canada. Our company creates
enterprise-ready fully customizable web applications. We have a lot of
challenging work in front of us, and want driven people to join for a new and
exciting experience. You will be empowered by our great processes (continuous
integration, test-driven development, nicely concern-separated codebase,
linting, task management in Phabricator, code reviews, continuous deployment,
communication in Slack, unobtrusive meeting practices, open vacation policy
and more) and positive work culture.

We have successfully delivered solutions for clients in a variety of areas
including energy exploration, operations management, hsse management,
agriculture operations, tourism, risk management and learning systems.

In our next phase, we will be delivering solutions to meet a variety of
technical needs. We will be working to integrate RFID readers for inventory
management, map optimum routes through supply chains and do market analysis,
and build front end interfaces to configure complex systems, among other
projects.

We are hiring the skill sets below, but are open to hear from anyone who
thinks they're a fit or wants to learn more. We are looking to fill some
Canadian roles at the moment (preferably in the Calgary area), but are also
hiring internationally. All jobs are full time.

Front-End Ninja

Role is a front-end developer with a focus on great UX, attention to detail,
extensive knowledge of Javascript / CSS. In particular experience with React,
(+Redux), ES6, PostCSS, D3.js, Leaflet, Electron, React Native is a bonus
since we work with these technologies. Additional benefits would be node.js,
frontend test driven development experience, deep understanding of relational
databases, experience creating complex data visualizations, designing drag &
drop user experiences, performance testing, and mobile testing. This job will
require collaborative interactions and communication with our clients and
business partners, for gathering specs and usability feedback and for building
custom functionality.

Other positions:

\- Database Gangsta

\- Devops Mafioso / Full-Stack Warrior

\- Security Hacker

See more and apply at
[https://methodexists.com/jobs](https://methodexists.com/jobs)

------
gdelente
brightwheel | San Francisco | Full Time, Onsite | mybrightwheel.com

Brightwheel is the first mobile platform for early education. It's a super
talented team + a meaningful product that impacts daily life for teachers and
parents. We are far outpacing our growth plan - now in every state + growing
globally - with incredibly passionate users. Mark Cuban and Chris Sacca
recently joined as investors.

Here's more in a quick video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iKitGJeAZ4).

Stack: Rails, React/Redux, native Android & iOS

* Full Stack Lead: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engi...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46968-senior-software-engineer)

* Web Frontend Lead: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-deve...](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/46987-senior-frontend-developer)

* Dir/VP of Eng: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-vp-of-engineering](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/139087-vp-of-engineering)

* Product: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/91357-product-lead)

* Design: [https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design](https://angel.co/brightwheel/jobs/51213-head-of-design)

Interested but don't see an exact fit? Email us - info@mybrightwheel.com

------
evanmarks
BabyList - Oakland, CA | Full Time | ONSITE

BabyList is making it easier for new parents to prepare for one of the biggest
events in their lives. We have an extremely engaged user-base, we’re growing
quickly and making real money. Our core product is a universal baby registry,
and we are developing our own e-commerce platform and content site. Our HQ is
in the Old Oakland neighborhood, 3 blocks from the 12th Street BART. We're a
smart and diverse team of 15. Our users actually notice and love what we do
(read our AppStore reviews for proof).

Front-end Software Engineer: Our front-end is driven by React/Redux, Sass,
Bootstrap, and we recently released a new section of our iOS app powered by
React Native. You would join an excellent product team of 4 software engineers
and 2 designers.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in Javascript and one modern front-end framework.

\- Experience with OOCSS methodologies and an almost unhealthy obsession with
keeping CSS (Sass) clean and scalable.

\- Experience with modern front-end build tools (Babel, Browserify, Webpack,
Gulp, etc).

\- User-obsessed. Once you get to know our users, you deeply empathize and
genuinely like them. You could get on the phone with a user (or their
grandmother) if they were having an issue.

\- You’re opinionated and care intensely about the little details that make a
great user experience.

Senior Fullstack Engineer: Our server-side code is powered by Ruby on Rails,
MySQL and Redis.

Requirements:

\- You've coded a lot, you're hands on, and passionate about building world
class applications.

\- Expert-level fluency in at least one of Ruby, Java, Python, or another
modern server-side object-oriented programming language.

\- Bachelors in CS, or equivalent experience.

\- Experience designing and implementing scalable web services.

\- Deep knowledge of testing best practices and continuous deployment.

I'd love to tell you more over the phone or in person. Contact me at
evan[at]babyli.st or see our jobs page for other open positions -
[https://babyli.st/jobs](https://babyli.st/jobs)

------
brittany6229
We're hiring production engineers, frontend and backend developers, UX
designers, and more. Work on mostly open source software!

[https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/](https://about.gitlab.com/jobs/)

We're a remote-only company so everyone is on an equal level. GitLab is an
open-source Ruby on Rails project with over 1,000 contributors.

------
dbuxton
We are a risk and compliance solution, splicing together data from the deep
web with unstructured and semi-structured information to help customers make
decisions about the risks posed by their customers and third parties. Our
customers are the world’s largest financial institutions, law firms, and
consultancies. They use our software to identify and address financial crimes
such as fraud, money laundering and terrorist financing.

We handle hundreds of terabytes of structured and unstructured data, and as a
result our infrastructure is pretty complex - Hadoop, HBase, ElasticSearch,
Python, Docker, some Go, etc - and highly automated using Ansible.

\- We're looking for devops or systems types to join our small devops team and
help us go to the next level in automation and orchestration. \- Big data
engineers with experience using Hadoop/HBase/ElasticSearch are very
interesting, as well as candidates with experience using graph databases. \-
Finally, we’d also like to hear from expert enterprise sales candidates who
have sold complex software to complex organizations.

Email jobs@arachnys.com with a link to your profiles (github, linkedin etc) if
you're interested. A founder will read your application and respond within a
few days at the latest.

Remote applicants who are able to be in one of our offices at least 1 day/week
may be considered - but you'd need to be willing to be onsite more at the
start.

------
samcheng
RINSE | San Francisco, CA and Santa Monica, CA | Full Time

Rinse is a technology-enabled dry cleaning and laundry delivery service. We've
grown at double-digit month-over-month rates for over three years now, our
business fundamentals are solid, and our customers love us! We have a few open
positions:

1) We're aggressively recruiting a Head of Customer Operations to lead and
scale our growing Customer Service organization, manage communication with our
customers across all channels, and guide our product and operations with data
gleaned from our customers. Customer Experience is a strategic focus for us,
so this is an important role with significant executive visibility and support
from other functions like technical development and delivery operations.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/head-customer-
operations/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/head-customer-operations/)

2) We're hiring a City Manager for our flagship San Francisco office. This
person should have strong analytical skills coupled with the ability to manage
a large and growing team of drivers and associates. This role is also
responsible for business development and managing the profitability of our San
Francisco regional operations. This is a prestigious role, and a significant
opportunity, particularly as our SF operations are co-located with our
corporate offices. [https://www.rinse.com/careers/sf-city-
manager/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/sf-city-manager/)

3) We also have an opening for a smart and experienced Brand Marketing
Manager. The ideal candidate would have strong analytical skills, a good eye
for the kind of marketing that would improve our brand, across all media.
Since we're a growing consumer business, this is a great role for someone who
wants to to manage a brand poised to become a household name.
[https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-
brand/](https://www.rinse.com/careers/marketing-manager-brand/)

Interested in the burgeoning delivery startup scene, but want to join one with
a sustainable business model? Perhaps your family ran a dry cleaner or
laundromat when you were growing up? Delighted with our service? Let's talk!

Email sam <at> rinse.com with questions, or contact jobs <at> rinse.com
directly to apply.

------
Poilon
Paris, France | JobTeaser | ONSITE | Fulltime

We are hiring for these roles:

\- Experienced or senior iOS developer

\- Experienced or senior Android developer

\- React front-end developer

\- Backend Ruby on Rails developer

\- UI designer with HTML/CSS knowledge

\- Backend Ruby Intern

JobTeaser is a very good french tech startup with an awesome and very quality-
focused team.

We help students to find their future work-path developing career-center
platforms for their schools.

Please feel free to contact us recrutement@jobteaser.com

------
kkholleyholland
London Start Up Fintech Consultancy Looking to Hire a Developer - Permanent
Onsite Role in Mayfair.

Skills Required: 6+ years of full-stack development, C#, .NET, Agular.JS,
MongoDB, REST

Join a team of 5 agile developers working on a disruptive greenfield project
utilising the latest technologies. Opportunity for growth & advancement.

If interested, please email: Katherine.kaplan@holleyholland.com

------
codeinthehole
Octopus Energy | London, UK | On-site and remote | Full-time

We are a tech-focussed energy supplier for the UK market and we're looking for
diligent software engineers (especially with Python experience) to join us.

We're building a modern, event-driven infrastructure for interacting with both
consumers (via the web, mobile and smart-meters) and the industry (eg data
flows, consumption forecasting, trading on the wholesale market).

On the server-side, we mainly use Python. Our public site is powered by Django
and the Django-REST-framework amongst other things - we also use Pandas, Numpy
and Jupyter for analysis and forecasting.

We use AWS heavily, employing most of the Hashistack (eg Packer, Consul,
Terraform, Atlas) in some form. See, for example,
[http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-
chec...](http://tech.octopus.energy/2016/05/05/django-elb-health-checks.html)

Client-side, we use React and SASS; our mobile apps are built using React
Native.

We use a Kanban approach to development and employ CircleCI and Atlas to
coordinate a continuous deployment pipeline. Engineering standards are high.
All code is well tested and thoroughly reviewed.

This is a great opportunity for several reasons:

* We have lots of difficult design challenges to solve. The UK energy market is complicated, dated and process-heavy - there's an awful lot of domain modelling that we need to get right.

* We have difficult technical problems to solve. With the advent of smart meters, we'll soon be processing millions of meter readings a day. We need the right technology in place to handle this smoothly as well as feeding data into a machine learning pipeline that models and predicts consumption.

* There's a great opportunity for disruption in the UK energy market. The big suppliers still dominate, but are not exactly popular. The energy landscape is changing as we move to more disaggregated forms of generation, with less predictability, more dynamism and smarter technology.

* You'll be working for a company that is helping to tackle climate change. We'll be helping move people onto using greener technology and consuming energy from renewable sources. This will all help transition the UK towards a lower carbon future.

Apply via talent@octopus.energy

------
creditcards
CreditCards.com Austin, TX - onsite

We are hiring for the following: Data Engineer, Platform Engineer, Lead Front
End Engineer, Web Services Engineer, Software Engineer.

Details can be found at CreditCards.com/Careers

NOTE: You must currently live in the US and be eligible to work for any
employer in the U.S. without restrictions.

If you have a question, please email me at lori.kline@creditcards.com

------
symisc_devel
Hey all, a friendly reminder. A who is Hiring Android app is available where
you can search, filter, all those positions.

App Link:
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.who...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.symisc.whois.hiring)

P.S: Ads were all disabled

------
workerthread
Sigma Designs
([http://z-wave.sigmadesigns.com](http://z-wave.sigmadesigns.com)) |
Copenhagen, Denmark | Full-time, ONSITE

Join us in making wireless mesh networks as reliable and ubiquitous as
electricity and running water in the home.

Sigma Designs is expanding the Z-Wave R&D software organization in the
Copenhagen office. We are looking for a knowledgeable and analytical Z-Wave
Senior Z/IP Software Engineer. You will have the opportunity to shape the
networking technology and protocols for the world's leading wireless Smart
Home IoT brand . We are passionate about reliability and security and strive
for the highest technical excellence while maintaining a strong focus on
pragmatic solutions that work in the field. We are a multi-cultural and
international workplace with offices on three continents.

As a Senior Z/IP Software Engineer you will be a part of a strong team of
Software engineers designing and implementing Sigma Designs 'Z-Wave for IP
strategy' Z/IP – Enabling Z-Wave products for the Internet of Things. The team
is working on a wide range of Linux platforms. Your primary work tasks will be
a) Design and implementation of new generations of Z/IP Gateways and Z/IP
clients and b) Participation in the continuous development of test systems

We expect that you have/are:

* Strong analytical background with experience in design, implementation, test and documentation

* Passionate about development in constrained and Linux environments

* Extensive experience with IP Protocol stacks

* Extensive experience with wireless networks and communication protocols

* Interest in iOS and Android application development is a plus

* Extensive experience programming in C/C++

* Relevant technical background such as M.Sc.E.E or equivalent

Our interview process consists of resume/cover letter screening, a couple of
1-hour interviews and a reference check. We don't use puzzle questions to
assess candidates.

For additional information, please contact:

Jonas Roum-Møller (Z/IP Project Manager) Tel. +45-3913 0051

Jakob Buron (Staff Engineer) jakob_buron@sigmadesigns.com

Please forward your application marked 'Sr. Z/IP Software Engineer HN' to:
Jobs-DK@sigmadesigns.com

------
stunder
Hart ([https://hart.com](https://hart.com)) | Node.js Engineer | Anaheim, CA |
Full-time, onsite

OK its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and
have found some great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a
phone interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

* 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance * Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart University * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard * Noise cancelling Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks * Daily catered team lunches

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/3fujn5](http://grnh.se/3fujn5)

As a Node Developer at Hart you will work with the company's software
development lifecycle to design and develop new enhancements to the software
as well as work on legacy software that meet business specifications. Primary
responsibilities include requirements analysis to gain an understanding of
business needs to develop level of effort estimates, software design and
development, unit testing, performing design and code reviews, and development
of technical documentation. Additional responsibilities include performing
system analysis, code modifications, and functional testing to troubleshoot
application production issues.

You will be working with Node.js and building out our RESTful API for use with
all our applications that support the Hart ecosystem of applications and
connected user devices. You’ll work with the team to build products on the
cutting edge of usability, interaction, and design. Our ideal candidate is
someone who’s comfortable taking ownership of their work and effectively
searching for creative solutions to the complex problems we encounter. You’ll
work in a high-communication environment where collaboration with the Design,
Data Science, and Backend Engineering teams is key to your day-to-day success.

------
ngoel36
Uber - Full Time Engineers

1) Rider Experience - San Francisco - Senior Engineering Manager (highest
priority) and Mobile & Backend Engineers (all levels, iOS & Android, backend).
This team works on the front-end of the main Rider apps. Email
ngoel+rex_manager_0801@uber.com or ngoel+rex_mobile_hn0801@uber.com or
ngoel+rex_backend_hn0801@uber.com

2) Southeast Asia Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & Backend engineers
(all levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across SEA.
Email ngoel+sea_mobile_hn0801@uber.com or ngoel+sea_backend_hn0801@uber.com

3) India Growth Team - San Francisco - Mobile & backend engineers (all
levels). This team focuses on features which unlock growth across India. Email
ngoel+india_sf_mobile_hn0801@uber.com or
ngoel+india_sf_backend_hn0801@uber.com

4) India Growth Team - Bangalore - Mobile & backend engineers (SENIOR ONLY -
2+ years experience, top university). Email
ngoel+india_blr_mobile_hn0801@uber.com or
ngoel+india_blr_backend_hn0801@uber.com Please include your resume in all
emails as a PDF attachment, thanks! Emails sent without the appropriate
"+xxx_hn0801" will be filtered out.

Please only send one email to your top preference - but feel free to list
other preferences in the body, more than happy to discuss!

~~~
inputjoker
"top University"

------
sh1mmer
Site Reliability Engineering - Uber (SF, NYC, Europe)

I work on the SRE team at Uber. There are so many roles at a big company, but
if you want to work on the most challenging problems and the systems that
can't fail SRE is it. SRE at Uber means helping to design, implement and run
our most critical infrastructure. So we look for folks who are excited about
both writing software and running systems (ideally both).

A few neat projects we are working on right now: \- Mesos on AWS/GCP/Azure/etc
\- Distributed systems for Dispatching and Calculating Surge Pricing \-
Release engineering systems for super reliable deployment of code and features
\- Fault injection and Chaos systems for testing distributed systems

Feel free to reach out to me directly: tomc at uber dot com Or apply on the
site:
[https://www.uber.com/careers/list/17300/](https://www.uber.com/careers/list/17300/)

Some videos/presentations about Uber SRE: [https://eng.uber.com/sre-talks-
feb-2016/](https://eng.uber.com/sre-talks-feb-2016/)
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon16/program/presentat...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon16/program/presentation/shaping-
reality-shape-outcomes-making-sre-work-uber-growth)
[https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon16/program/presentat...](https://www.usenix.org/conference/srecon16/program/presentation/lightning-
talks-0)

~~~
onli
You having a place in Europe means a US-Visa is not required?

------
yegg
DuckDuckGo - REMOTE

* Site Reliability Engineer - [https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/](https://duckduckgo.com/hiring/)

Hiring process: [https://duck.co/help/hiring/hiring-
process](https://duck.co/help/hiring/hiring-process)

------
dror
[http://www.worldreader.org](http://www.worldreader.org) | Full stack node.js
developer | San Francisco | Onsite | Full-time | $80,000 - $90,000

Worldreader is a non-profit on a mission to bring digital books to every child
and her family, so that they can improve their lives. Every month over half a
million people use Worldreader’s library of 40,000 e-books to read in 40
languages in countries such as Ethiopia, Nigeria, India and Philippines.

You will join our small technical team in San Francisco in an office that is
fun but very serious about our mission. We are located a short distance from
the Civic Center BART station.

We are looking for a full stack node.js developer to work on our Book API,
front-end tools and Web site.

[http://www.worldreader.org/about-us/jointheteam/careers-
unit...](http://www.worldreader.org/about-us/jointheteam/careers-united-
states/#FullStackSF)

Hiring Process

* Submit email a resume with a cover letter

* Complete a take-home assignment. You can convince us to look at a Github project you created instead.

* Conduct a 30-60 minutes phone interview covering your project.

* Conduct a 2-3 hours in person interview in S.F. and a Skype call with our team in Barcelona

* We check your references.

* We make you an offer.

------
bradavogel
Mixmax | Full-Stack Engineer or intern | remote (+ non-US international!) or
on-site San Francisco | [https://mixmax.com](https://mixmax.com)

We're a growing, fast-moving, internationally distributed team looking for a
full-stack engineer to join us!

Mixmax's mission is to reinvent the way professionals communicate for work.
We're building the impossible: a rich communications platform that brings the
power of the web to everyday communication. This includes easily scheduling
meetings, completing surveys, making purchases, signing documents, and even
interacting with apps. We’re fully integrated with Gmail and Google Inbox, and
just released an Electron-based native desktop application. Already, we’re
seeing phenomenal growth, with customers from Uber, Airbnb, and tens of
thousands of more businesses depending on us for their daily communications.

We’re well-funded with an A++ list of investors who previously backed
companies like Twitter, Heroku, Lyft, and Square. We have big plans ahead.
Come do the impossible with us.

Our stack: Node, Express, Redis, Elasticsearch, Mongo, AWS, Meteor, Electron.

Email careers@mixmax.com and let’s chat! Also check out our eng blog at
mixmax.com/engineering.

------
cstrasen
medigo.com - Berlin - onsite(prefered) or remote - visa

Senior Full Stack Developer (JS,GO,docker) -> desc:
[https://goo.gl/NySYsh](https://goo.gl/NySYsh)

Senior Front End Developer (Polymer) -> desc:
[https://goo.gl/Tgo7Dn](https://goo.gl/Tgo7Dn)

We are 50 ppl, trying to play our part in fixing healthcare - world wide.
Having evolved our stack towards web components and a service oriented
architecture successfully, we now look for full stack and android developers
to build healthy mobile applications and high quality browser-based healthcare
solutions from scratch.

features:

    
    
      solid CI pipeline
      work on own projects 20% of the time
      trunk development model w. feature flags
      api-first thinking
      company sports events (beach volleyball, gym-team ..)
      learning culture
      any hardware you want

------
hectormalot
IPsoft | Full Time | Cognitive Implementation engineer | New York or Amsterdam
or Bangalore | ONSITE

The implementation engineering team is responsible for aligning our
breakthrough cognitive solution (Amelia) with client requirements and
expectations. You will implement functionality in Amelia's Cognitive modules
as well as integrate and automate backend business processes.

The cognitive division is growing fast and we're looking for someone who loves
to rapidly create new functionality for our clients. Skills we are looking for
is experience with scripting (JS, Python, or Groovy), working with APIs and
the ability to design client facing processes.

IPsoft | Full Time | R&D engineer | NYC | ONSITE

We are looking for developers to help bring us to the next iteration of our
cognitive agent, Amelia. As an R&D engineer you will work on a variety of
topics related to conversational and cognitive technologies. It’s a unique
opportunity to work alongside our senior developers and linguistic scientists
as they build the next generation of language understanding automation. Our
junior developers are eager to take on assignments and relish the opportunity
to learn from senior staff.

You will be a part of an artificial intelligence team working on intelligent
virtual agents. You will participate the development of algorithms to allow
our virtual agent to learn and execute natural language driven processes and
tasks. R&D engineers in BPN are expected to handle full-stack development on
Java 8, JEE, Redis, JavaScript/ExtJS, MySQL, JSON, etc. As Java is the primary
programming language used in the project, excellent Java, JEE, and object-
oriented design are a must. Since our projects include graph search and
manipulation algorithms, natural language processing (NLP) and machine
learning (ML), a good understanding of these is considered a plus.

We have had some great profiles from HN. When replying to this opportunity,
please do mention why you are interested in IPsoft and Amelia. For more
information, feel free to contact me directly: dennis.dereus (at) ipsoft.com.

The interview process is a CV screen followed by a first round of 2 interviews
and then a second round of 2 interviews.

Example of the work we do with Amelia:

[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160615006592/en/Publ](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160615006592/en/Publ)

------
sebslomski
Software Engineer (React/Redux) in Munich, Germany | ONSITE

Fineway, a travel startup for luxury trips, is looking for a React expert to
join our pizza-sized team. Work with us on our website, internal Travel
Inventory & Design Engine and Companion App - all React based.

jobs.fineway.de/o/senior-software-developer

------
dksingh
Hi everyone,

CareSkore, is hiring for a few different roles:

Engineering Marketing Sales

We're a Y-Combinator (W16) backed, well funded healthcare startup located in
Mountain View, CA. Interested? Email me at: daljit@careskore.com

[https://jobs.lever.co/careskore](https://jobs.lever.co/careskore)

------
stunder
Hart ([https://hart.com](https://hart.com)) | Scala- Data Engineer | Anaheim,
CA | Full-time, onsite

OK its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and
have found some great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a
phone interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

* 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance * Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart University * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard * Noise cancelling Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks * Daily catered team lunches

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/mj6wpb](http://grnh.se/mj6wpb)

As a Data Engineer at Hart you will work with the company's software
development lifecycle to design and develop new enhancements to the software
as well as work on legacy software that meet business specifications. Primary
responsibilities include requirements analysis to gain an understanding of
business needs to develop level of effort estimates, software design and
development, unit testing, performing design and code reviews, and development
of technical documentation. Additional responsibilities include performing
system analysis, code modifications, and functional testing to troubleshoot
application production issues.

You will be working with Scala and building out our ETL Systems for use with
all our applications that support the Hart ecosystem of applications and
connected user devices.

You’ll work with the team to build products on the cutting edge of usability,
interaction, and design. Our ideal candidate is someone who’s comfortable
taking ownership of their work and effectively searching for creative
solutions to the complex problems we encounter.

You’ll work in a high-communication environment where collaboration with the
Design, Data Science, and Backend Engineering teams is key to your day-to-day
success.

------
jgcwise
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Site Reliability Engineer - Web Developers - Front-end Engineers - Product
Designers and more! [http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email
jobs@justworks.com

------
DiegoSM
Tenfold | Austin, TX | Full-Time | On-Site | Product Manger

We believe that access to data and rising customer expectations are driving a
fundamental shift in the way businesses make decisions and develop products.
Our customers need help drawing insights from data to discover opportunities
for improvement and to measure the impact of their actions on customer
behavior. We’re looking for a senior product person to build the analytics
tools that will help our customers navigate this world.

Things you’ll own and do:

\- A strong point of view and vision for Tenfold's products

\- Direct customer interaction with sales leaders at our strategic customers

\- Organizing user focus groups and user testing

\- Public facing advocate for Tenfold's sales engine and test results

\- Usability testing with engineering and UI/UX teams

\- A/B testing feature releases

\- Fostering a culture of deep customer empathy in our data and infrastructure
engineering teams

\- Define and own a set of customer-facing reporting SLAs

\- Define and manage the analytics team backlog

REQUIREMENTS

\- 3-5 years SaaS product management experience, preferably working with user
centric products where daily usage is high (strong bias for building
functional products that people enjoy using)

\- A technical background--you’ll need to be comfortable working with
engineers

\- Experience partnering with customers, design, engineering, and go-to-market
teams to define a strategic product roadmap

\- An analytical mindset. You approach problems from an inquisitive and
scientific perspective and are always looking for data to help make decisions,
but you know how to balance quantitative and qualitative insights

\- Great communication skills. Asking questions, listening and driving group
decision-making

\- An understanding of the online marketing/web analytics landscape, supported
by a background in statistics and experience with A/B testing and
experimentation techniques

\- Demonstrated entrepreneurial or leadership activities

\- A solid understanding of basic statistical concepts

Apply:
[https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/313683](https://tenfold.workable.com/jobs/313683)
Contact: diego@tenfold.com

------
amattn
Collective Health, (
[https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/](https://collectivehealth.com/jobs/) ),
San Mateo, CA (Full time, ONSITE only, VISA-depends, see below)

We're replacing health insurance with a system that members love. Using our
SW, platform and services, an employer can pay doctors directly, saving a ton
of money and making the employee experience amazing (with the testimonials to
back it up).

The company is well-funded, ~two and a half years old and growing very rapidly
with sales traction. We punch well above our weight-class with experienced
founders, ~200 team members (~ one quarter is engineering), and paying
customers.

Our tech stack is a mix of Go and Java components with Angular on the front
end. We use a custom service bus to tie our SOA together, microservices style.
We love Docker, CoreOS, postgres, automated testing, and continuos
integration.

As a company, we're strong believers in transparency, trust and balance. As an
engineering team, we believe good code is easy to read and should have a short
"time to understanding". We expect all of our engineers to continually teach
as well as learn. We also believe that everyone should write good code, yet
balance that against the need to ship.

We've got a ton of interesting problems to solve around distributed systems,
data analytics and predictions, complex data modeling, ultra high-
availability, security, privacy and more.

We're currently looking for experienced SW engineers up and down the stack,
back end, infrastructure, data, dev ops, test, generalist, etc. Our biggest
needs are DevOps, FE, and SW Engineers in Test (you will be writing cluster
level end2end tests, not unit tests), and Backend Engineers.

All open jobs: [http://grnh.se/8f7q15](http://grnh.se/8f7q15)

If you are non-technical, but are interested in experiencing a hyper-growth
startup, we also are hiring for JIRA workflow automation, operations, business
development and other roles as well. If you care about such things, we were
recently flattered/embarrassed to be highlighted as one of fifty potential
next unicorns by the nytimes: [http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT](http://nyti.ms/1JLKaCT)

We're super proud of the company mission, engineering culture and tech stack
we've put together and would love a chance to explain it all in detail!

*VISA minutiae: We can transfer H1B visas. We can sponsor TN & H1B1 visas in most cases. If you have another existing visa, we can probably transfer it.

------
bijanv
EventMobi | Toronto, Canada | Full Time | Onsite | Python/Javascript

What Are We Hiring For? Full Stack engineers, Passionate Javascript
Developers, team leads and individual contributors who want autonomy in their
work to push the bar and create amazing products.

Who/What is EventMobi?

EventMobi is changing how attendees experience events through mobile &
seamlessly connected experiences, as well as changing the way event planners
create, market and manage their events. Thousands of events, conferences and
tradeshows around the world use our platform. For a quick reference,
TechCrunch, LinkedIn, IEEE, Intel and Nestle have used EventMobi to enhance
the attendee experience at their events.

Want to quickly figure out what EventMobi is all about? Then watch this fun
3min video here:
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/#video)

Wondering how our technology is affecting the world and the meeting industry
in general? Well here is an awesome infographic that summarizes what we have
achieved this past and why we are super excited for 2016:
[http://www.eventmobi.com/about/company/2015/](http://www.eventmobi.com/about/company/2015/)

And here's a good sense of our engineering culture:
[https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/ep4c6oe1lb](https://fast.wistia.net/embed/iframe/ep4c6oe1lb)

Our Tech

We develop using micro-services exposed through a (Python) RESTful API to feed
our Node, AngularJS & React based applications – from our mobile apps, to the
app-building services, real-time chat / gamification / mapping services and
tons more.

In the past year we’ve more than tripled our growth & our software now
services 10,000+ events and millions of users worldwide. We’re expecting that
growth to continue again (while still being bootstrapped with no funding) and
if you are interested in helping us scale, and meet the next set of
challenges, let’s chat! Hopefully you also have some familiarity with our tech
stack - Python, AngularJS, React, Redux, React Native, Cordova, NodeJS,
Express, MySQL, Redis, AWS as our main tools day to day.

Check Us Out!
[http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/](http://www.eventmobi.com/careers/)

------
lespider
tCell.io | San Francisco, Stockholm | Onsite

tCell.io provides security for applications and services in production via
light-weight application instrumentation, and cloud analytics. We solve the
biggest threats to applications, designed from the ground up for a world
moving to cloud, continuous deployment, and devops.

We're looking for a Senior DevOps Engineer who wants to employ the latest
technologies and best practices to help build a multi-tenant service capable
of handling massive amounts of real-time data. You'll work as part of a team
hailing from YouTube, Salesforce, and Splunk, where we can put our collective
know-how to provide the ultimate protection for our customer's applications.

Apply by emailing "jobs" at "tcell" dot "io"

------
ted_dunning
MapR | San Jose, CA | Full-Time | Onsite | US Citizen, Green Card other work
visa

We build the most advanced big data platform around. If you want to work on
systems software at a level found in very few places, you should check us out.

Email me if you're interested in hearing more: tdunning@maprtech.com

------
stunder
Hart ([https://hart.com](https://hart.com)) | SDET | Anaheim, CA | Full-time,
onsite

OK its Eric (eric@hart.com) from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and
have found some great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a
phone interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

    
    
       - 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family
    
       - Unlimited Vacation Policy
       - Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave
       - 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary
       - Life Insurance
       - AD&D Insurance
       - Educational Reimbursement
       - Gym Membership
       - Advancement Program - Hart University
       - 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard
       - Noise cancelling Headphones
       - Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks
       - Daily catered team lunches
    

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/ld86pr](http://grnh.se/ld86pr)

We are looking for a strong SDET to round out our team. The ideal candidate
would have strong experience in automated testing, with a strong understanding
of Object Oriented Programming. This team player would work well in an
independent work environment to identify areas with a testing deficit, and act
appropriately to improve those areas of the greatest need. This highly driven
individual would also demonstrate flexibility and an eagerness to learn, in
order to provide support in codebases across multiple languages, operating
systems, and platforms.

------
loumf
Trello | Full-time | REMOTE or ONSITE New York (NYC)

\- Developer Advocate (US only)

\- Full Stack Developer (working on power-ups)

\- Growth Engineer

\- Site Reliability Engineer (Node, Redis, Mongo on AWS)

More here: [https://trello.com/jobs](https://trello.com/jobs)

For remote applicants, you must overlap with NYC afternoon.

------
creditcards
CreditCards.com Austin, TX - onsite

Data Engineer, Platform Engineer, Web Services Engineer, Front End Engineer,
and Software Engineer

Details for all these positions can be found at CreditCards.com/Careers

You can apply through out website, or if you have a question, please email me
at lori.kline@creditcards.com

------
snewman
Scalyr | San Mateo, CA (ONSITE)

Frontend Engineer: $110-160K, >=0.3% equity

Integration Engineer: $110-160K, >=0.3% equity

DevOps Evangelist: $130-180K, >=0.5% equity

At Scalyr, we've built a log analysis and ops visibility tool that our users
rave about, because it smashes expectations for performance and ease of use.
Now it's time to spread the word. We offer the equity, influence, and fun of
an early-stage company, with stability, great pay, and a low-stress culture.
We have great backers, strong traction, and an 11-digit target market. I've
built half a dozen startups, including Writely (aka Google Docs), and I can
honestly say this is my favorite so far.

Frontend Engineer: we earn our keep by giving users unprecedentedly fast and
easy tools for exploring vast amounts of operational data. That starts with
our unique backend query engine, but it doesn't mean anything without an
equally amazing frontend. We're building a brand-new web app that adds
features while removing complexity, all with an eye to performance. As a
ground-up rewrite, there's lots of opportunity for you to have a significant
impact. If you care about user experience, enjoy great engineering, and want
to join an experienced team where you can really stretch yourself, we'd love
to hear from you.

Integration Engineer: an ops visibility tool is only as good as the data it
collects. We pride ourselves on collecting everything from logs to system
metrics to application metrics to API data, in the whatever environment our
customers are using. If you enjoy constantly getting to play with new tools,
come help us connect to... everything. You'll be playing around with software
packages from Apache to Zookeeper, APIs from AWS to, er, Azure. Much of your
work will involve adding modules to our Python-based agent. If you're
interested, there's also room to help create dashboards and write guides to
help engineers make sense of all the data that $PACKAGE_X generates.

DevOps Evangelist: if you're passionate about enlightened server operations,
appreciate good tools, and would like the chance to bring a great tool to
great customers, we should talk. We've had success with meaty posts like
[https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-
of-s...](https://www.scalyr.com/community/guides/zen-and-the-art-of-s...). and
[http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/](http://blog.scalyr.com/2014/08/99-99-uptime-9-5-schedule/).
Join us and you'll have the chance to write meaningful articles, engage with
fellow engineers, and spread the word on a great product. If you have an
engineering background, experience in operations, and a love of communicating,
drop me a line!

If any of these roles sound interesting, please reach out to jobs@scalyr.com.

------
GeoffreyPlitt
Vista | Los Angeles, CA | ONSITE

Vista seeks React-Native engineers, or Javascript/NodeJS experts who want to
learn React-Native.

[https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/155142881](https://www.linkedin.com/jobs/view/155142881)

------
stunder
Hart ([http://hart.com](http://hart.com)) | Application Support Engineer |
Anaheim, CA | Full-time, onsite

OK its Eric from Hart. I post in the HN forum every month and have found some
great people. Here is the deal our hiring process is to have a phone
interview, a culture fit, and a code challenge. We require everyone do a
challenge no matter what the position is (even the chef). Here are some of the
perks we offer.

* 100% Medical, Dental and Vision coverage for you and your family * Unlimited Vacation Policy * Paid Paternity and Maternity Leave * 401k Match up to 7% of annual salary * Life Insurance * AD&D Insurance * Educational Reimbursement * Gym Membership * Advancement Program - Hart University * 15” MacBook Pro, Thunderbolt Display, Magic Mouse and Keyboard * Noise cancelling Headphones * Stocked kitchen with coffee, drinks, and snacks * Daily catered team lunches

Thats just the stuff off of the website. I there are so many more that you
really only get to witness by working here. Listen I am just a DevOps guy if
you would like to work here feel free to send me your resume eric@hart.com. or
you can check the job link [http://grnh.se/gkdm0r](http://grnh.se/gkdm0r)

We are looking for a Application Support Engineer to assist in supporting
external clients. The support engineer will be responsible for working
directly with external clients and internal teams to report and troubleshoot
technical issues. This person must have great communication skills and be able
to work in a timely manner under urgent situations that require immediate
solutions. The support engineer needs to have a solid understanding of
development principles and languages, including both front and back end
technologies. This job will require somebody who is able to work outside of
standard business hours as well as on call hours.

~~~
paulcole
If the lunches are catered why do you need a chef?

~~~
julian88888888
To code review the caterers.

------
devbyforce
Intel Security | Montreal, CA | JS senior developer | Full time

[http://jobs.intel.com/ShowJob/Id/889019/Senior-
Developer/](http://jobs.intel.com/ShowJob/Id/889019/Senior-Developer/)

------
navbehl
mTrakr|Android Developer| New Delhi| Full Time

mTrakr is a free money management app that lets users make smarter spending
decisions. It helps users manage their paperwork, tracks their income and
expenses, and sets reminders. And it does all this AUTOMATICALLY without any
manual entries required.

TECHNICAL REQUIREMENTS • Strong foundation in Core Java and Android SDK •
Well-versed in client/server architectures, and proficient with RESTful APIs ,
Web API, JSON • Exceptional OO design and development skills • Experience with
source control tools like Git, Github/Bitbucket • Ability to take ownership of
the projects and see them through

For more information email me hello@trakr.co.in or check out www.mtrakr.in to
apply online

------
augb
> You can also use kristopolous' console script to search the thread:
> [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10313519](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10313519).

Could this be included in the page directly?

------
jcurry76
Austin TX -Onsite LiveOps Cloud is changing the way customer service is done
through cloud technology. Open stack SaaS platform, Linux (CentOS), KVM, Chef,
Puppet, Ansible, VOIP and VM structures. Multiple roles System Admin System
Engineer NOC Engineer

------
johanmena
Johan (jmena@pulsepoint.com) from PulsePoint here! Both of these roles are for
my team (I'm a engineer here), so if you have any questions (technical or
otherwise) or are interested in applying feel free to reach out directly.
Please include your resume and anything else of interest. :-)

\------ PulsePoint ([https://pulsepoint.com](https://pulsepoint.com)) | Senior
Backend Engineer, Scala | New York, NY | Full-time, remote or onsite

We're looking for an Senior Backend Engineer to help us architect and scale
our micro-service oriented advertisement platform. Some technologies we use on
a daily basis: Scala, Akka (cluster, http, fsm, pubsub, many more), Play,
Docker, Mongo, PostgreSQL and Jenkins. We also have some Clojure and Ruby
sprinkled around, and we're looking to introduce some more of both. We like
functional programming and hopefully you do too!

Other teams have an array of services that we can take advantage of like
Mesos, Kafka, Spark, Cassandra, Zookeeper, ELK, Hadoop, etc. Ideally you'll
have hands-on Scala and Akka experience, but Java experience is ok as long as
you can hit the ground running really quickly!

\------- PulsePoint ([https://pulsepoint.com](https://pulsepoint.com)) | Full-
Stack Engineer (Scala, JavaScript) | New York, NY | Full-time, remote or
onsite

Similar role to the above, but we'd expect that you have JavaScript
experience. We're currently running on Angular 1 (CoffeeScript, JavaScript),
and we'll be migrating to Angular 2 (TypeScript, webpack, etc.) soon. If
you're interested in being part of, or even leading this migration, please
reach out!

\------- About PulsePoint:

We are profitable company in the advertising technology (AdTech) industry, so
we're not going away any time soon. We also have nice benefits like good
Medical, Dental, Vision, 401k match up to 6%, life insurance, stocked fridges,
beers, etc. (everything you'd expect from a company these days and then some):
Check it out:
[http://www.pulsepoint.com/Benefits/](http://www.pulsepoint.com/Benefits/) —
We were also voted one 50 best places to work in 2016 by Inc.!

Finally, to save you the trouble, here's our Glassdoor page:
[https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PulsePoint-
EI_...](https://www.glassdoor.com/Overview/Working-at-PulsePoint-
EI_IE483561.11,21.htm) :-)

------
x110dc
The Texas Tribune | Austin, Tx | ONSITE | Backend Software Engineer

[https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/software-
engineer/](https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/software-engineer/)

------
x110dc
The Texas Tribune | Austin, Tx | ONSITE | Front-End Engineer

[https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/front-end-
engineer/](https://www.texastribune.org/jobs/front-end-engineer/)

------
michaelhoffman
Princess Margaret Cancer Centre: Postdoctoral fellowships in computational
biology and machine learning -
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/)

Toronto, ON

The Hoffman Lab at the Princess Margaret Cancer Centre and the University of
Toronto, seeks new members for our team. We develop machine learning
techniques to better understand chromatin biology. These models and algorithms
transform high-dimensional functional genomics data into interpretable
patterns and lead to new biological insight. A key focus of the lab is to
train a new generation of computational biologists.

We seek postdoctoral fellows for several projects in computational genomics
and machine learning. Selected projects include:

1\. Integrating epigenomic and sequence data to better understand human gene
regulation.

2\. Creating models of transcription factor binding that allow us to predict
the effects of perturbations.

3\. Developing deep learning techniques to find novel behavior in multiple
functional genomics datasets.

 _Required qualifications_ : Doctorate in computational biology, computer
science, electrical engineering, statistics, or physics, obtained within the
last five years. Submitted first-author or joint first-author papers in
genomics or machine learning research. Experience in scientific programming in
a Unix environment.

 _Not required, but preferred qualifications_ : Experience with epigenomics
and graphical models. First-author papers published in peer-reviewed journals,
refereed conference proceedings, or a pre-print archive. Experience
programming in Python, R, C, and C++.

 _Benefits_ : Includes extended medical insurance, dental insurance, maternity
benefits (15 weeks), parental benefits (additional 35 weeks), child care
program (fee applies), Canada Pension Plan contributions, and employment
insurance. Flexible work hours.

We will consider candidates who need a VISA to work in Canada. We are
especially interested in candidates who are women or members of
underrepresented minorities.

 _To apply_ : We will accept applications until the position is filled. Please
submit your CV (as PDF), one representative paper (as PDF), the URL of a code
sample, and the names, email addresses, and phone numbers of three references
to the address at
[http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc](http://pmgenomics.ca/hoffmanlab/join/#postdoc)

------
mccarths
UpGuard | Mountain View, CA | ONSITE | Multiple engineer and designer
positions [https://www.upguard.com/careers](https://www.upguard.com/careers)

------
yjin
eero ([https://eero.com](https://eero.com)) | San Francisco, CA | Full-time |
ONSITE

We're looking for backend, data, mobile, firmware, and hardware engineers. We
are also looking to hire senior PMs and designers. Our mission is to be the
gold standard in Wi-Fi and to become the backbone for your smart home.

Our stack includes Scala, Akka, C, Python, React, Swift, Java.

Apply at
[https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero](https://boards.greenhouse.io/eero) or
email me at yahui.jin@eero.com.

------
jacques_chester
Pivotal | ONSITE at many locations worldwide | Engineers, Designers, Product
Managers, Pre/Post-Sales Engineers, Ops, Sales, Admin

Pivotal's goal is to change the way the world makes software and we kinda
sorta _really mean it_.

We value aptitude over alma mater, empathy over a list of APIs. It doesn't
matter whether your resumé says PHP or PhD: if you're smart, empathetic and
know some stuff, we want to work with you.

We have offices in SF, NYC, Santa Monica, Palo Alto, Seattle, Boulder, Denver,
Chicago, Boston, Washington DC, Atlanta, Austin, Dallas/Ft Worth, Toronto,
London, Paris, Dublin, Tokyo, Sydney, Berlin, Singapore and Beijing. More
offices open soon. Not all offices are hiring, but keep checking.

We're broken into three main divisions: Pivotal Labs (yes, _that_ Pivotal
Labs), Cloud R&D and Big Data.

\-- _Pivotal Labs_ helps clients to become better at product development. For
engineering we are religiously lean and agile. In practice that means we pair
program and TDD every line of code from the outside. Our product managers are
fantastic at keeping products sharply focused, our designers are masters from
users to pixels.

\-- _Cloud R &D_ is where we build the best cloud platform available. We're
the majority contributors to the Cloud Foundry project. Our distribution has
the fastest-growing sales of any opensource product _ever_ and it's _still_
zooming up and to the right.

Except for upstream code, every line is pair programmed and TDD'd. We dogfood
the cutting edge of the technology on our own commercial public cloud (Pivotal
Web Services). It works because we took the XP and Lean DNA of Pivotal Labs
and scaled it up to build the best cloud platform available.

\-- _Big Data_ is our suite of battled-hardened products, now open sourced.
Greenplum tackles massive datasets with the comfort of PostgreSQL. Apache HAWQ
(incubating) brings Greenplum's distributed query planner to Hadoop. Gemfire,
donated as Apache Geode (incubating), is an in-memory distributed grid with
years of high performance in high-stakes systems.

\-- _Generally_

At our offices we have free breakfast, weekly tech talks, excellent benefits
and competitive pay. Ping pong isn't mandatory, but it's popular. I think
west-coast ping pong is harder to beat, but east-coast style is more
entertaining to watch. The NYC beer fridge has more IPA than I prefer but I
guess that's life in paradise.

To see our open jobs and apply directly, follow this referral URL:
[http://grnh.se/xiy346](http://grnh.se/xiy346)

You can also email me at jchester+hn@pivotal.io to answer any questions.

Either of these helps me score one of our referral bonsues (did I mention our
generous referral scheme?)

I may not be able to reply immediately, as I am just an engineer here.

~~~
philbarr
Using "Who's Hiring?" to chase referral bonuses? Is that allowed?!

~~~
jacques_chester
There was an energetic internal discussion about that very question when I
started posting these about a year ago.

In the end, the conclusion was: yes. I am allowed. Encouraged, actually.

~~~
philbarr
> energetic internal discussion

so - not discussed on HN then. I was wondering if it might go against HN
"ethics" because it risks everyone posting these and then Who's Hiring gets
spammed. One of the best things about Who's Hiring is that you get close to
the person actually offering the position.

~~~
jacques_chester
I see your point.

However, I've been doing this for a year now and, so far as I can tell, there
hasn't been a significant uptick in comments in these threads. It tends to
fluctuate between 700 and 1,000 depending on the month (more in northern
hemisphere summer, less in winter).

I'd also add that I spend a bunch of my personal time answering questions,
following up and so on. It can sometimes be fun and sometimes it isn't fun at
all.

The referral link is new since last month and is exactly equivalent to any
other direct application in getting "close to the person actually offering the
position". They both go directly to the staff recruiter responsible for
handling that job.

For those folk who don't want me to get a referral bonus, for any reason, you
can visit [https://pivotal.io/careers](https://pivotal.io/careers) and go
through the same system.

~~~
philbarr
That sounds fair enough. I wasn't complaining - just wondering. And it looks
like you're trying to maintain the level of involvement too which is good.

~~~
jacques_chester
No worries. I get defensive easily, it's one of my charming qualities.

------
wahnfrieden
Top Hat | Toronto, ON, Canada | Full-time

Top Hat is hiring for a couple roles: mobile dev/senior mobile dev (native
iOS, Android), and full-stack web developer (Python, Django, Javascript,
React.js, NodeJS, AWS). Salary ranges based on experience from $70k to $120k.

We're a profitable (and valley VC funded by some of the best funds in the
world) education startup that helps make class more engaging. We've got some
really cool problems to work on and your work would be impacting a huge number
of students daily.

If you're not based in Canada or the US but are willing to relocate feel free
to contact us, because we do cover relocation expenses and will help you
manage the work permit process.

Send your resume/github account to olivia at tophat dot com.

~~~
pattu777
It's been a month since I have sent an email to Olivia. No response yet.

------
yoloswagins
Homelight | San Francisco | Onsite | fulltime |
[https://www.homelight.com/about-us#careers](https://www.homelight.com/about-
us#careers) | Sr. Fullstack Developer

Current Interview Process: call with recruiter, engineering phone screen,
onsite, team lunch, reference check, offer.

I applied via the link on the careers page, but if you have any questions, you
can email me at eunoia.github+hnwh2@gmail.com. Make sure to mention you saw
this hackernews post.

We're a small team of 7 engineers. Our stack is Ruby on Rails(4), and
Postgresql hosted on Heroku. The javascript is well written, and we don't use
any frameworks. We've got reasonable test coverage, and a very empathetic
culture.

The next engineer we're looking for is a Sr. Fullstack Developer.

You are an experienced web developer. You take pride in your work, writing
clean, maintainable code. You also prioritize and build what’s necessary to
accomplish the business objectives at hand. You roll up your sleeves and do
whatever is necessary to push the company forward. You have strong back-end
skills, but are also comfortable with front-end work and can drive a feature
from PSD to functional product.

You Have

* A GitHub account (or portfolio) that rocks

* Projects that you can point to that you personally (not your team) built

* 2+ years of Ruby-on-Rails experience

* 5-10 years of web development experience, ideally some of which is in a startup environment

* An understanding of web analytics, A/B testing, and agile development methods

* An outstanding academic background; CS degree preferred

What You'll Do Here

* We're looking for a full stack engineer to help us build amazing products.

* We've got a full slate of interesting projects and need an exceptional engineer to help us create innovative technology that will change real estate.

* You'll be working on mission critical projects, both on our internal tools and on our customer facing products, and will be able to help shape our engineering culture as we grow.

You Want

* Your work to matter - to be critically important to your team’s success

* To work on a small team that gets sht done but also likes to have fun

* To build cool technology that will transform an industry and forever change the way people buy and sell real estate

------
vegancap
The LAD bible Group (Manchester, UK) -
[http://www.theladbiblegroup.com/careers/](http://www.theladbiblegroup.com/careers/)

------
blakeweb
Recursion Pharmaceuticals | SLC, Utah | Onsite, full-time

Recursion is a startup with less than 20 people, but we generate rich
biological data at a pace comparable to the biggest institutions anywhere
doing biology and disease research. ​We have literally millions of images from
experiments we conducted in our lab, and we generate terabytes more each week.
Our biggest challenge and biggest opportunity is to extract the most
information we can from this massive amount of data. Biology background not
necessary.

* Research Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/senior-data-scientist.html)

* Deep Learning Computational Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-s...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/deep-learning-computational-scientist.html)

* Data Science Engineer - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-science-engineer.html)

* Data Scientist - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html](http://www.recursionpharma.com/data-scientist.html)

* Computational biologist / bioinformatics - [http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioin...](http://www.recursionpharma.com/computational-biologist-bioinformatician.html)

* Data Visualization/Interaction Engineer - no post yet - D3 et al

* Full Stack Software Engineer - no post yet

Logistics: Salt Lake City, Utah. Hiking/running/biking is literally out our
back door, and it's half an hour to 5 ski resorts. Competitive pay, health
insurance, relocation assistance (onsite is required), equity, a top-caliber
team, and help make a massively positive impact. Happy to sponsor, but you
need to already be US authorized.

Tech: Data science: python scientific stack (pandas, numpy, scikit-learn,
matplotlib, bokeh, etc). Software infrastructure: mainly go. Deep learning
(e.g. convolutional networks) we're mainly using the python frameworks (keras,
theano, tensorflow, etc).

Send background and code to me (co-founder/cto) at
datasci@recursionpharma.com. Must be US-authorized. Our team of 18:
[http://www.recursionpharma.com/team](http://www.recursionpharma.com/team)

------
shutterstock
Shutterstok

[http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings](http://www.shutterstock.com/jobs/listings)

Various positions in NY, Montreal, London, Denver

------
ghempton
Outreach.io | Full-time | On-site Seattle, WA

We are building the System of Engagement for sales organizations. Anyone with
a sales team is a potential customer.

Lots of go, react, and ruby. Email jobs@outreach.io

------
vinvan
klarx / Munich, Germany / Full Time & Internships / Onsite

We are creating the number one construction technology start up and are in one
of the few fields of industry which acts like a digital green field, as it has
almost not been touched by digitalization.

We're hiring Frontend, Backend and Fullstack. Our stack is mainly Ruby based,
so pre experience with Ruby is a big plus.

[https://www.klarx.de](https://www.klarx.de)

Apply at v.koch@klarx.com

------
sinneduy
Pixlee | San Francisco, Toronto | Full Time | ONSITE

Pixlee is revolutionizing the relationship between people and brands. We help
companies leverage customer photos/videos from social media to improve
marketing.

We work with over 100+ customers, including top brands such as Converse,
Kenneth Cole, UGG Australia, Mattel, Charlotte Russe, Marriott Hotels, and AMC
Theatres, to drive higher online conversion, increase performance of owned
media, and create a more authentic brand experience. A graduate of the
Stanford StartX accelerator, Pixlee is an Andreessen Horowitz and XSeed
Capital portfolio company. As a rapidly growing startup, we are constantly
looking for talented people to join the Pixlee team and to help us
revolutionize the intersection of big data and social media. At Pixlee we work
hard, love to learn, and value teamwork and humility. We’ve got a big vision
and we’re looking for game changers to join our team.

We look for talented, high-potential individuals who aren’t jerks. Our
proposition to them is simple: Pixlee offers a unique opportunity to thrive
and grow rapidly in a small-team startup environment operating at big-company
scale. Our customers are some of the largest brands in the world and
everything you do here affects millions of consumers.

We believe in using the right technology for the task, and we use a mix of
rails, backbone, python, scala, elasticsearch, and postgres.

For me, I've really felt that I've been able to really grow very rapidly, and
also been given the autonomy to make many decisions you can't make at a much
larger startup. Its a very tight knit group, and we like to have fun.

What we're looking for: \- Software Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=86332)

\- Software Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221012)

\- Frontend Engineer (SF):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=182363)

\- Frontend Engineer (Toronto):
[https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013](https://www.pixlee.com/careers?gh_jid=221013)

\- Other: [http://www.pixlee.com/careers](http://www.pixlee.com/careers)

You can also email a resume/portfolio to dennis[at]pixleeteam.com

------
LightsCamera
Street Contxt | Toronto, Ontario, Canada |
[http://streetcontxt.com/careers](http://streetcontxt.com/careers) | Full Time
| On-Site

At SCX, we're currently building the world's first global information exchange
for capital markets. Now, if you're not currently working in capital markets,
you're probably asking yourself what the means (the complexity of the problem
we're solving is not lost on us). Effectively, we're building an intelligent
communications platform that uses machine learning techniques to: understand
what financial research our users are producing, what financial research our
users are consuming, and facilitate massively advantageous connections between
these research producers and consumers.

What we're looking for:

\- DevOps Engineers ->
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oPTs2fwW&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oPTs2fwW&s=Hacker_News)
\- Full Stack Developers ->
[https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News](https://app.jobvite.com/j?cj=oRJI1fw3&s=Hacker_News)

What's in it for you:

\- Competitive compensation \- 100% employer covered, comprehensive benefits
extending to your dependants and legal spouse \- $2500/year in personal
betterment allowance, to be spent at your discretion, doubling to $5000/year
in your 2nd year. \- Every breakfast, lunch, dinner, protein shake, coffee,
tea, beer, and snack provided free of charge \- A unique, well-lit workspace
in the heart of downtown Toronto, steps from St. Andrew subway station and the
PATH

What we're all about: \- Transparency \- Ownership \- Working with exceptional
people \- Operating without an ego

Press:

\- [http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-
round-2...](http://www.businessinsider.com/street-contxt-funding-round-2016-1)
\- [http://betakit.com/toronto-based-street-contxt-
raises-8-mill...](http://betakit.com/toronto-based-street-contxt-
raises-8-million-series-a-led-by-oculus-investor-formation-8/) \-
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/this-
start...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-04-27/this-startup-
wants-to-change-how-wall-street-shares-research)

My name is Jackson, and I can be reached directly at jackson@streetcontxt.com
if you have questions.

------
Naveg
Alloy | San Francisco, CA and Vancouver, BC | Full-time, Onsite |
[http://alloy.ai](http://alloy.ai)

Over $20 trillion worth of goods are manufactured, transported, and sold each
year - the things we use, wear and eat every day. The global supply chain is
one the world's largest economic engines, but it struggles to keep up with its
own complexity.

The manufacturers, distributors, and retailers that make up this complex
network are limited by the information they posses. They struggle to track and
respond to supply and demand as their product travels from production to
consumer. Those who try rely on 40-year-old data standards, lots of manual
Excel work, and hordes of human middleware.

At Alloy, we’re set to change all this. We provide the first comprehensive,
low-latency view of demand and inventory across all distribution channels. Our
platform connects manufacturers, suppliers, distributors, and retailers,
allowing companies to track their products down to the store shelf and better
respond to end-consumer demand.

We are early stage, well funded by leading VCs, and growing. Our small team
has diverse backgrounds and experience in analytics, large-scale enterprise
software, and retail and financial technology. Culture really matters to us:
we value diversity in all forms and strive to foster integrity, respect, and
open communication.

We're committed to make enterprise software inspiring. We use Google Compute
Engine, Postgres, Redis, Python, Java and React, all wrapped in strong design.

== About You == You thrive in a small team where you can build technology from
the ground up. You love to pick up new tech, get good at it fast and do
something creative with it.

You don’t shy away from even the most challenging problems and are relentless
in always looking for better solutions. You are self-motivated and enjoy
working with others towards a common objective. Building software is the means
to an end: you want to change the way an entire industry operates.

As an engineer at Alloy, you’ll do any or all of the following:

* Model parts of the supply chain and develop features that bring them together

* Automate the collection, parsing, and storage of huge volumes of data

* Design a flexible but blazing-fast analytics framework that powers instant insights

* Build beautiful, easy-to-use apps that our customers love to use

* Dive into server provisioning, deployment, automation, and monitoring

We would love to hear from you - send me a note at evan@alloy.ai

------
gghh
SUSE Linux | multiple locations | several arrangements | ~90 openings on Linux
things, from metal to applications

SUSE is the maker of SUSE Linux Enterprise, a Linux distribution that powers
some of the major IT infrastructures of the industry. It also sponsors the
community driven Linux distribution openSUSE. People around here works at the
most diverse depths of the IT stack: Linux kernel, storage, networking,
compilers, Python/Perl/Ruby applications, virtualization and cloud
infrastructure to mention a few.

We have ~90 technical openings at the moment, in several locations and remote:
[https://www.suse.com/company/careers](https://www.suse.com/company/careers)

A few of them are:

 _Linux Kernel Btrfs File System Engineer_ \-
[https://jobs.suse.com/job/united-states/linux-kernel-
btrfs-f...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/united-states/linux-kernel-btrfs-file-
system-engineer/3486/2460344)

 _ARM64 Kernel Developer_ \- [https://jobs.suse.com/job/prague/arm64-kernel-
developer/3486...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/prague/arm64-kernel-
developer/3486/1995440)

 _Lead Developer - Software Defined Networking_ \-
[https://jobs.suse.com/job/germany/lead-developer-software-
de...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/germany/lead-developer-software-defined-
networking/3486/1048670)

 _SUSE OpenStack Cloud Developer_ \-
[https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/suse-openstack-cloud-
dev...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/suse-openstack-cloud-
developer/3486/1345001)

 _Samba Developer_ \- [https://jobs.suse.com/job/united-states/samba-
developer/3486...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/united-states/samba-
developer/3486/2460342)

 _Salt Core developer (Python)_ \- [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/salt-
core-developer-pyth...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/salt-core-
developer-python-germany-or-worldwide/3486/2414473)

 _Rails maintainer_ \- [https://jobs.suse.com/job/germany/rails-maintainer-
global-lo...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/germany/rails-maintainer-global-
location/3486/2468208)

 _Java /Linux Developer_ \- [https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/java-linux-
developer/348...](https://jobs.suse.com/job/nuremberg/java-linux-
developer/3486/1047713)

and a lot more
[https://www.suse.com/company/careers](https://www.suse.com/company/careers)

~~~
rev_bird
I've been looking through your website but can only find one remote position
("SUSE Sales Engineer"). Is that accurate, or am I missing something obvious?
Thanks!

~~~
gghh
Good question. I would say that those listings with "global location" in the
title are open to remote working (like the BTRFS developer or Rails maintainer
I list above), and their affiliation to a geographical office reflects more
the budget that the team manager has been allotted (salary for a US position
!= salary for Czech Republic). Try making a search using "global location" as
keyword -- I reckon the "telecommute" toggle in the careers page doesn't work.

Another thing I can say is that even if not listed in the job ad, remote
working is offered to very solid candidates if asked. Example: an established
kernel developer can easily ask for telecommute; a junior less so.

If there is a specific position that interests you, send me a mail (address in
my profile) and I can ask the team leader of that group if the specified
location is negotiable or not.

~~~
giis
thanks for the details. I dropped you a mail on btrfs position.

------
hungryblank
Contentful | [https://www.contentful.com](https://www.contentful.com) |
Berlin, Germany | full time | (VISA)

We recently raised our Series B lead by Benchmark
[https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-
series...](https://www.contentful.com/blog/2016/05/26/contentful-series..).
and we have many positions open in Berlin, Germany or in SF USA or again
remote.

Contentful is a content management platform for web applications, mobile apps
and connected devices. It allows you to create, edit & manage content in the
cloud and publish it anywhere via API.

Join a rapidly growing developer-centric company with lots of amazing
international customers. We count people like Adam Wiggins (Heroku) and
Francesco Cesarini (Erlang Solutions) as our advisors. We are hiring for the
following full time positions:

1\. Engineering Manager Frontend - (Berlin )
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295789](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295789)

2\. Engineering Manager Ecosystem Open Source - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295770](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/295770)

3\. Head of Developer Evangelism SF/USA
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265087)

4\. Infrastructure Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/259235)

5\. Javascript Ecosystem Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/242059)

6\. Senior JavaScript Backend Developer - (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/250742)

7\. Site Reliability Engineer - DevOps (Berlin)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/262674)

8\. Support Engineer Remote - Pacific Timezone (Ruby / JavaScript)
[https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265030](https://contentful.workable.com/jobs/265030)

many other positions at our careers page some in Berlin Germany others in SF
USA [https://www.contentful.com/careers/](https://www.contentful.com/careers/)

------
Curalatis
Curalate | SEATTLE | NYC | PHILLY -
[http://www.curalate.com](http://www.curalate.com) (roles can sit in any of
our offices) Curalate is the leading visual commerce platform, connecting
pictures, people and products. Our visual commerce software helps more than
800 brands tell their stories through imagery in order to drive engagement,
build awareness, and form stronger, more meaningful relationships with
consumers.

* TechCrunch: Curalate Raises $27.5M to Help Brands Connect Content to Commerce * One of the nation’s 25 Hottest “under-the-radar startups” by Business Insider * Inc. Magazine: The 10 Hottest Startups to Work for in NYC (Curalate is #1!)

ALL ROLES CAN BE FOUND HERE: [http://grnh.se/4d5kan](http://grnh.se/4d5kan) \-
Full Stack Engineer - Front-End Engineer - DevOps Engineer - Product Manager -
Product/UX Designer

Check out our offices and meet some of our team featured on The Muse -
[https://www.themuse.com/companies/curalate](https://www.themuse.com/companies/curalate)

We hire developers, designers and product people with exceptional problem
solving skills, creative out-of-the-box thinking, and comfort with quickly
learning, evaluating, and deploying new technologies. Also, We're not language
zealots; we believe in using the right tool for the job, and are comfortable
with a polyglot codebase.

Value Props: * Hard problems to solve--everything we build revolves around
images (data, monetization, commerce, image recognition etc etc)--and the
challenges are endless.

* Leadership: Our Co-founder is our CTO and an Engineer (dev is our biggest team by far) and our VP of Engineering has managed to retain his entire team for over a year (aside from one of our dev's that decided the Seattle weather wasn't for him and headed back to sunny LA)

* New tech: Our primary language is Scala, but we are always open to trying new languages, frameworks etc-- this is a "best tool for the job" shop, so we are open to experimenting and failing fast

* Ownership: you will ship code from day one and see your impact right from the jump. We are all about autonomy, so we hire the best--it's literally easier to get into Harvard, than to get a spot on this team--dev's and give them the support to kill it

* Fun: This company is incredible and our people are brilliant, but we don't take ourselves too seriously. . .laughing is part of our DNA

* Being at the bleeding edge of tech on a winning team. . . Need I say more?

------
gametimeunited
Gametime | San Francisco | Full-time | On-Site

Searching for high-performing Machine Learning Engineers, Backend Engineers
and an experienced Product Designer!

Gametime connects communities through frictionless and beautiful mobile
applications. We believe communities get closer when people get off the couch
and have fun at a live event. Backed by Accel Partners as well as team owners
Jeff Mallett (Giants / Whitecaps / Derby FC), Vivek Ranadive (Kings), and
David Blitzer (76ers / Devils) we've raised $13mm.

Built for iOS and Android, Gametime makes getting into an event as amazing as
being there. Inside gametime.co/app we provide high-res panoramic photos from
every section, curated listings as we decrease a universe of 5,000 options to
the 50 best, with ultra fast two-tap checkout and no printing. With our
mobile-only approach, we've reduced a 30-minute process to 30 seconds. After
purchase, fans can text tickets to friends or sell (via patent-pending Snap &
Sell technology) if they can’t make it. This experience has led to rapid, 300%
annual growth. Gametime apps have been featured in both the Apple App Store
and Google Play Store!

New Gametimers join for the community of high-performers (known as the
Gameteam). New employees also love the environment as we aspire to build the
best place to work in SF ...

We offer market rate salary (even though we’re small) and real equity (meaning
you come out way ahead). Everyone here does meaningful work. There’s free
catered lunch Monday through Thursday, with Friday lunch outside the office
reimbursed by the company! We offer a robust insurance package including a
Kaiser HMO medical plan and Cigna for medical (OAP or HSA), dental, and vision
plans (100% coverage for employees!). We also have monthly $75 cell phone
reimbursement and $80 commuter benefit. We love going to games and we're right
by AT&T Park so (if you're into it) you'll hit a bunch of them with us (and
your friends via a $100 monthly credit). Go Giants!

Machine Learning Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/e0595a55-a40a-40e9-bc50-7f120...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/e0595a55-a40a-40e9-bc50-7f12023e99ad)

Backend Engineer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4bf6040a-2b00-49e7-a77a-69346...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/4bf6040a-2b00-49e7-a77a-69346844bfdd)

Product Designer:
[https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/c6660a81-cc90-4f30-8b59-4124d...](https://jobs.lever.co/gametime/c6660a81-cc90-4f30-8b59-4124d34be94c)

------
cynkin
Washington, DC | Onsite | Lead Front End/Full Stack Engineer

There is this magical recent invention called the "video game." It's really
fun. Kids spend hours playing these things at home. Really! There's also this
terribly boring historical artifact called "the textbook" which hasn't been
updated since Prussia was still a thing. It's still the way teachers cram
knowledge into little kids. Barbaric.

We plan to combine the two and get those kiddos learning better. We ran a real
academic study with the good folks at Vanderbilt to see if our prototype would
work. It did. Awesomely.

We've assembled the equivalent of the A-TEAM to turn this into a billion
dollar company. We're tired of building $50 and $60 million dollar companies
(that's what our last two companies we started turned into).

Company is funded. Team is committed. Time to roll. One problem: I (the CTO)
need 2-3 developers to build it. Help us solve this problem and you get a
bunch of equity. Also, we get to revolutionize education together.

\------------------------------ The regular blah blah:

We're looking for an experienced full stack or front end developer to join our
veteran founding team. This is an opportunity to build an application from the
ground up, so you must already have expert knowledge of patterns and best
practices used for developing large, consumer-facing web applications.
Additional requirements include:

\- In-depth knowledge of modern JavaScript frameworks, ideally React and Node.
\- Experience with HTML5, CSS3, and common CSS preprocessors and frameworks.
\- Solid understanding of the full web technology stack (HTTP, cookies, asset
caching, etc.). Bonus points for expertise developing REST APIs. \- Ability to
quickly define, develop, test, and deploy well-crafted, high-performing code.
\- Familiarity with modern software process including agile methodology,
version control, and CI/CD. \- Minimum 3 years commercial consumer software
development experience. \- An entrepreneur's enthusiasm, versatility,
collaborative approach, and burning desire to solve any problem big or small.

Email your resume and/or questions to edtechgamingplatform@gmail.com

P.S. We’re still in stealth mode, still testing company names, no URL yet. You
can check out the LinkedIn profiles of our CEO
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/vadim-
polikov-6b2bba1](https://www.linkedin.com/in/vadim-polikov-6b2bba1) and CTO
(me)
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrycynkin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrycynkin)

------
slederer
bitmovin (YC S15) is hiring engineers, solution architects, account
executives, marketing people and a director sales. Check out the details at
[https://bitmovin.com/jobs/](https://bitmovin.com/jobs/)

------
sinzone
Mashape - powering API Driven Software

Https://mashape.com Https://market.mashape.com/jobs

------
frabrunelle
MaidSafe ([http://maidsafe.net](http://maidsafe.net)) | Troon, Scotland |
Full-time | REMOTE

MaidSafe has created the SAFE (Secure Access For Everyone) Network
([https://safenetwork.org](https://safenetwork.org)), an open source
([https://github.com/maidsafe](https://github.com/maidsafe)), decentralised
data communications network made possible by efficiently combining the unused
hard drive space, CPU power and internet connections of its users. It is a
global network without servers that has the potential to revolutionise the
existing Internet and we are looking for engaging individuals to join our
team.

MaidSafe's aim is to provide privacy, security and freedom to everyone on the
planet. This has been our unwavering ambition since we started on this journey
in 2006, and it remains our driving force today.

DEVELOPER OUTREACH MANAGER

As the roll out of the network commences, we require developer outreach
managers to grow support for the 3rd party developers who are building the
next generation of applications and businesses on the network.

More info here: [http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/MaidSafe/jobs/Developer-
Outreach...](http://www.indeed.co.uk/cmp/MaidSafe/jobs/Developer-Outreach-
Manager-d120902a5dcaba2e?q=maidsafe)

RUST ENGINEER

Essential Requirements:

\- Experience programming in Rust.

\- Commercial experience of working to tight deadlines as part of a team.

\- Skilled in producing clear and user-focussed documentation.

\- The ability to liaise with a growing community of enthusiasts.

More info here:
[http://maidsafe.net/careers.html](http://maidsafe.net/careers.html)

FULL STACK DEVELOPER

Essential Requirements:

\- Experience programming in multiple languages with a particular focus on
Rust.

\- A minimum of 2 years commercial experiences as an end to end / full stack
developer.

\- The ability to work to tight deadlines as part of a team.

\- Version control knowledge (GIT).

\- Skilled in producing clear and user-focussed documentation.

\- The ability to liaise (both written and verbal) with a growing community of
enthusiasts.

More info here:
[http://maidsafe.net/careers.html](http://maidsafe.net/careers.html)

\---

If you would like to help, please send your CV along with a covering letter
detailing why you’re a great ﬁt for the position to: careers@maidsafe.net and
we will get back to you as soon as we can.

------
Nelkins
Jet.com | [https://jet.com/](https://jet.com/) | Hoboken (very close to NYC) |
Dublin | Full-time | Onsite

\----------

(From our careers page)

We need super smart engineers from all levels to help us build one of the best
engineered e-commerce platform in the world (big talk we know, but that is our
goal!). Our engineers combine creativity, curiosity, and drive to continuously
perfect and revolutionize Jet from the inside out. We are looking to bring
more intellectually curious engineers who are passionate about technology in
general (Jet is a technology first company and prides itself on its culture of
learning and knowledge sharing and we want all our engineers to be as
passionate as we are!)

Our platform is largely an event driven platform implemented via a
microservice architecture. The platform runs on Microsoft Azure and uses a
large number of technologies and middle ware. The bulk of backend code is
written in a functional style (F#) and our system of record is an event
sourced system (essentially a log of all actions on the platform). We use a
mix of Kafka, Redis, Elastic Search, Azure SQL, Event Store and Azure Storage
for our data stores. About 50% of the platform runs on Linux and the rest
Windows (although we move into more containerization we will see a shift
towards Linux).

\----------

I've been working at Jet since mid-February, and I can honestly say this is
the best job I've ever had. It personally checks off every single box I could
have a for a dream job:

\- Insanely fast-growing startup. We're the fastest startup to reach a billion
dollar valuation, for whatever that's worth.

\- Functional programming in F#. Never been more productive coding.

\- Tech talks and workshops all the time. I'm learning more than I ever have.

\- Transparent compensation structure. You can't see everyone's salary per se,
but we have a comp table where you can look up what the salary is for a given
position.

\- Extremely competent management. It feels like they really care about
employees' happiness here, we've got experienced people at the helm, and it is
amazing to see what a company can look like when you have a fantastic
management team bringing their A-game. Really, it's incredible to have to try
hard to find something to complain about.

\- All the trappings of modern startup life. Free gym membership, lots of free
food, etc.

We're hiring people of all different types of experience for all different
types of roles. More information about specific roles can be found here:
[https://jet.com/careers/](https://jet.com/careers/). You can apply on the
individual role pages.

If you have any questions (commuting from NYC, about Hoboken, what's going on
in the company, anything really), feel free to ask here or send a message to
"nat" at the domain that I work on.

~~~
Nelkins
Sorry, should be "[https://jet.com/careers"](https://jet.com/careers") . Omit
the final forward slash.

~~~
Nelkins
Fixed now!

------
nmec
JustPark | London, UK | ONSITE | Full-Time

We’re looking for super smart engineers to join the JustPark team and help us
take our product to the next level. Current open roles include:

\- Back End developer

\- Full Stack developer

\- Senior Full Stack developer

\- Junior Android developer

\- Data Scientist

The stack

Frontend: Gulp, Sass, Browserify, Babel, React

Backend: PHP, Python, MySQL, MongoDB

About us

Parking is a broken industry. It drains our fuel tanks, our wallets, our time
and our sanity. It's been clogging up our towns for too long. At JustPark,
we've officially had enough, and life's too short not to fix things. We
connect the dots to ensure that those who need parking find the people who
have it going spare. Our business is unlocking potential: we help homeowners,
churches, schools, hotels, pubs and commercial car parks to boost their income
by filling their empty spaces, making the most of the assets they have.
JustPark is one of London's most exciting and fast-growing startups - with a
record-breaking £3.7m equity crowdfunding round under its belt, on top of
investment from BMW and Index Ventures. In 2015 alone, JustPark were featured
in WIRED’s top 10 hottest startups, crowned winners of Richard Branson's
'Pitch to Rich', and nominated for the Growing Business Awards UK Employer of
the Year.

Interview process

We usually review and reply to applications within 48h (either way) if it
looks like a good fit we'll arrange a short phone call with someone from the
team you'll be joining. Next is a technical task which you can complete in
your own time and shouldn't take more than a couple of hours. After that will
be onsite interviews with your team members and manager, we usually try and
schedule this so you can join us for lunch as well. If all has gone well we'll
make you an offer - we made an offer on the spot (which was accepted) for our
last hire - obviously you're free to make the decision in your own time too.

Benefits

\- A salary that is actually competitive.

\- Generous stock options to match.

\- Unlimited holiday.

\- Free daily gourmet lunches, prepared by our lovely in-house chef.

\- MacBook Pro.

\- Table tennis and Friday beers on tap.

\- Free parking at any JustPark space.

Learn more about the roles and apply:
[https://justpark.workable.com/](https://justpark.workable.com/) or email
jobs@justpark.com

------
filthygorgeouss
Menlo Park REMOTE, INTERNS and/or VISA

Looking for Front End Engineers, Devops Great Startup. Amazing culture and
benefits Contact me at sbostron@gmail.com

~~~
filthygorgeouss
Company is Quantifind

------
ardenpm
migenius | [http://www.migenius.com](http://www.migenius.com) | New York, NY |
ONSITE, Full-time

migenius specialises in photorealistic 3D rendering for the cloud and web
applications. Our main product, RealityServer, provides a simple web services
based API to the NVIDIA Iray rendering engine. We both license software and
build custom solutions for our users. We are based in Melbourne, Australia
with offices in London and Tokyo and are establishing a presence in the US. We
are looking for a developer to work embedded with one of our key customers.
Midtown Manhattan location.

Ideally we are looking for something of a generalist since the demands of the
role will evolve over time (sometimes in short spaces of time). The successful
applicant should have strong software development skills and be able to
quickly work through helping determine feasibility and mock up of potential
ideas but will also potentially be working on production development as well.

Flexibility in working hours is important since there is a need to overlap
some of the working day with the team in Australia. Initially after starting
there would also be a requirement to spend 2-3 months in Australia working
directly with our team to get oriented and obtain a good overview of our
technologies. Good communication skills are essential as customer interaction
is required.

The role will require working with high end 3D technologies both developed
internally and licensed from third-parties. The visual nature of the results
achieved working on our projects is extremely rewarding and there are also
lots of interesting toys to play with such as servers crammed with GPUs and
remote GPU clusters. We have a close partnership with NVIDIA and their
advanced rendering team (our CEO, that's me, is a former NVIDIA and mental
images employee).

No specific technologies listed here since we have flexible requirements and
are more looking for the right fit with someone who is interested in what we
are doing and can work on multiple ideas and projects at once. If you are
interested in 3D graphics, particularly photorealistic rendering as well as
web development, CAD, architecture or design we cut across all of these types
of areas.

Interview if conducted prior to early-September would be in person with me and
our customer in New York, if after that interview would be remote. We don't
generally do coding exercises in the interview but we will be looking for an
ability to talk in detail about your previous project and experiences and
ideally you should have something you can actually show of your past work.
Email jobs@migenius.com if the position sounds interesting, please mention
Hacker News when contacting us so we know it was from here.

~~~
are595
Would you be willing to hire someone for your Tokyo office?

------
chrisbrookins
Help Scout | Site Reliability Engineer | REMOTE | helpscout.com Apply at
[https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/171036](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/171036)

YOUR IMPACT As Help Scout's first dedicated Site Reliability Engineer you will
own and define the best practices, tools and automation to ensure our fast
growing SaaS provides high availability while increasing engineering velocity.
Your work will empower more than 6,000 businesses around the world to deliver
a great customer support experience. This is a critical role that will
influence every engineer in the company and directly impact our customer's
satisfaction.

ABOUT THE ROLE We are looking for an experienced Site Reliability Engineer to
build sophisticated continuous delivery and test automation to keep our AWS-
based services highly available and fast while increasing the engineering
team's velocity. Help Scout engineering is 24 full time engineers organized
into 6 teams. You will be a member of a small team with one engineer focused
on continuous delivery (CD) pipelines, and 3 engineers focused on our AWS
infrastructure and operations. Working with your team, you will partner with
our feature delivery teams to build any automation they need to improve site
reliability and velocity. You will be responsible for working on our three
biggest site reliability priorities: four 9s high availability, continuous
delivery and test automation. You will own the implementation and roadmap
planning for improvements to our automation, tools and tests to support these
priorities. The majority of your time will be spent building or implementing
continuous delivery, test and self-healing automation and supporting tools.
You will be a key internal champion for any and all changes to make our
production environments more resilient, scalable, and performant. Your
potential projects will include expanding our CI pipeline across all teams,
testing and implementing auto-scaling groups, expanding our test automation
(smoke, stress, chaos monkey, etc), and enhancing the velocity of our CI
pipeline (parallel tasks, containers, etc). This is not a primary on-call
position. However you should expect to be called upon if services you own such
as CD pipelines or test automation fail and primary on-call team members can't
resolve the issue. Our 100% remote engineering team spends most of their time
in Slack and Github. Engineers can focus for long stretches with typically
only 2 scheduled meetings a week (one with your team and one with your
manager). Engineers write their own automated unit and integration tests, and
use our CI pipeline to release code to production several times a day. You can
read more about our culture and how our remote team stays agile at
[https://www.helpscout.net/blog/agile-remote-
teams/](https://www.helpscout.net/blog/agile-remote-teams/)

Apply at [https://help-scout.workable.com/jobs/171036](https://help-
scout.workable.com/jobs/171036)

------
leadpages
Leadpages (www.LeadPages.net) - Minneapolis, MN | Full Time | Business
Intelligence Analysts, Python Engineers, Marketing Designers, Product Owners,
Product Marketing Managers, Technical Support Specialists, etc.

If you're not familiar with us already, we're a Minneapolis-based SaaS startup
and we focus on conversion optimization products for our customers. We're a
Python shop (entirely open source), but we're 100% committed to diversifying
our team to include members of the RoR, Java, and PHP communities (in addition
to Python) and have found that through this diversity, we're able to grow in
infinite ways and build amazing things. We have an excellent culture (I'm sure
you hear that a lot, but this is actually true) and a great appreciation for
work-life balance (we practice this heavily!), AND... we work remote two days
per week with the other three days from our incredible downtown Minneapolis
office (yes, if you are not already local, you’d have to be open to
relocation).

We currently have full-time opportunities available for:

\- Python Engineer => [http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/9lmq2G/Python-
Engineer?so...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/9lmq2G/Python-
Engineer?source=HackerNews)

\- Ruby on Rails Developer => [http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/KBxC28/Ruby-
On-Rails-Deve...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/KBxC28/Ruby-On-Rails-
Developer-Drip-At-Leadpages?source=HackerNews)

\- Business Intelligence Analyst =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/3E4ORv/Business-
Intellige...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/3E4ORv/Business-Intelligence-
Analyst?source=HackerNews)

\- Product/UX Designer =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/m65RKH/ProductUX-
Designer...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/m65RKH/ProductUX-
Designer?source=HackerNews)

\- Technical Support Specialist =>
[http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/wdI8Fl/Technical-
Support-...](http://careers.leadpages.net/apply/wdI8Fl/Technical-Support-
Specialist?source=HackerNews)

These are all full-time positions with great benefits including Medical,
Dental, Vision, 401k, PTO, Flexible Schedules, Work From Home options, and
more! We even offer relocation packages to help you relocate to beautiful
Minneapolis, MN.

If you're interested in seeing any other open positions within our Marketing,
Product, Technical Support, Customer Success or Operations teams, check out
our website at:
[http://www.leadpages.net/careers](http://www.leadpages.net/careers)

Interested in emailing me directly? You can reach me at: Tiffany@Ave81.com

Let’s build something awesome!

------
adelgaw
Amazon AWS | Seattle | ONSITE | Full Tim

[https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/415804](https://www.amazon.jobs/en/jobs/415804)

DynamoDB is synonymous with NoSQL. It has been at the heart of the NoSQL
revolution, powering the experiences delivered by Amazon.com and many other
companies that have become an indispensable part of modern life. We are the
store of choice for authoritative, highly durable, highly available, low-
latency data and as such are a foundational tier zero service for Amazon and
the many customers who have built their services on top of DynamoDB.

DynamoDB is looking for a Senior Engineer who would help propel DynamoDB to
new levels of manageability and profitability. As a Senior Engineer on the
DynamoDB team, your initial focus will be on building self-healing/self-
service services to automate the release pipeline. You will be a business
owner for our services. You will understand the customer workflows and be able
to make prioritization calls based on your deep understanding. DynamoDB’s
sustained success is dependent on being able to release new features
frequently and with no friction. This is no easy feat for a stateful
distributed system. Automating performance and destructive test verification
in a noisy distributed system is the next challenge we are undertaking. This
is an area where we need to bring our creativity and curiosity to use
statistical analysis and ML to simplify our customer’s workflow. As a leader
in the Test Infrastructure team, you will work directly with our service’s
customers (Dynamo DB engineers) to understand their workflows, and what would
delight them.

We have barely scratched the surface in terms of creating a service that
requires no manual work, and are cheap to support. We will be using cloud
paradigms to isolate our customers from noise introduced by the environment.
Our goal is that our services will isolate developers from having to worry
about test resource’s health and availability.

In the larger scope of the role, you will be responsible for rethinking the
assumptions behind how traditional database services were built and thinking
how to build database services best suited for the cloud. You will own the
design, development, testing and deployment of these database services. You
will draw from a deep and broad technical expertise to mentor engineers,
complete hands-on technical work and provide leadership on complex technical
issues. You will lead and be responsible for delivering some of our most
strategic technical projects, deliver large scalable systems, design new
software systems at the cutting edge of distributed database technology and
have a significant bottom-line impact on our business and competitive
position.

As a Senior Engineer in AWS, you will be a part of the larger technical
leadership community that forms the backbone of the company, plays a critical
role in the broad business planning, working closely with senior executives,
influences our long-term technical and business strategy, helps us hire
talented team of engineers and ultimately enables us to deliver innovative new
solutions rapidly.

This position within the Database Services team represents a unique and rare
opportunity to get in on the ground floor within a fast growing business and
help shape the technology, product and the business. A successful candidate
will bring deep technical and software expertise, strong business acumen and
judgment, an ability to define visionary, ground breaking products, ability to
hire and lead a team, desire to have an industry wide impact and ability to
work within a fast moving, startup environment in a large company to rapidly
deliver services that have a broad business impact.

------
kcrossisec
NCC Group (formerly Matasano Security, iSEC Partners, and Intrepidus Group) -
Atlanta, Austin, Chicago, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Sunnyvale, CA

As you kick back in your beach chair with an icy beverage within reach,
soaking up the hot August sun and wondering what areas of your body you forgot
to apply sunscreen to adequately, take a moment to consider the bigger
picture! Perhaps the time is right to make a career (or company) change! If
you want to join a dynamic, fast-growing company full of some of the best
infosec minds in the business... consider NCC Group!

If you’re a tinkerer, you enjoy breaking more than building, or someone who
wonders “why” and ends up down the rabbit hole 36 hours later with a
disassembled air conditioning unit surrounding them... we’d love to hear from
you! Our process welcomes those with years of experience, as well as those
with little to no direct experience in what we do.

The bottom line: if you love security and research, NCC Group just may be a
perfect fit for you.

What do we do exactly? Penetration testing, security analysis, and cutting-
edge research into current technologies and attacks (breaking things). You
spend most of your day thinking about security systems and how they can break.
You get to be creative and have a lot of freedom to be clever while learning
new technologies at a very fast pace. Engagements are usually 2-4 weeks long
and in a year you will be exposed to 15-20 products and technology stacks.
Your work will typically initiate person-months of security improvements in
products millions of people use. You will have access to senior
engineers/architects and your findings/ideas will be heard by senior decision
makers. You will have enormous impact in making the software people use safer.

All of our consultants are also security researchers, with dedicated research
time. Not too shabby!

If you want to learn more about us check out our:

Blog -
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/blog/)

Cryptopals - [http://cryptopals.com/](http://cryptopals.com/)

Microcorruption - [http://microcorruption.com/](http://microcorruption.com/)

If you're ready to apply, contact us at:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/careers/).

We also have a rapidly expanding Risk Management and Governance group looking
for all levels of infosec architecture and policy experience. We'd love to
hear from you as we expand those teams: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/risk-manageme...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-
us/careers/risk-management-governance/)

We have need for an Experienced Cryptographic Analyst in the short-term, as
well: [https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-
cons...](https://www.nccgroup.trust/us/about-us/careers/security-consulting-
careers/experienced-cryptographic-analyst/)

We also have many positions in the UK and beyond! Should you be interested in
those opportunities, please check them out here:
[https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-
us/careers/](https://www.nccgroup.trust/uk/about-us/careers/)

We'd love to hear from you! - NCC Group Recruiting Team

------
xfiler
Kontena, Inc. | Multiple positions | Full Time | New York, Silicon Valley,
Helsinki

Want to join a fast-paced, rapidly growing startup that’s disrupting a multi-
billion-dollar industry? That’s what we’re doing here each day at Kontena. We
are creating the leading open source container and microservices platform,
delivering the most developer friendly solution to organizations all around
the world. We thrive on providing products that help software developers, IT
Operations, DevOps teams, and application owners to build, ship and run
software on any cloud platform without hassle.

Roles we’re hiring for include:

\- Product Marketing Manager: We are looking for an extraordinary Product
Marketing Manager for Kontena. In this role you will own product & competitive
positioning, sales enablement, market & competitive analysis, product
launches, customer development, community engagement and more.

\- Community Manager: We are looking for an enthusiastic Community Manager for
Kontena. The primary objective for this role is to create a great community
experience with programs and processes that scale as the community grows.
We’re looking for a dynamic, broadly-connected, high-energy face for the
Kontena community, who can help the community get answers to a breadth of
questions, encourage community activity and diversity, and build a program for
recognizing the rockstars. You are a fearless relationship builder and
technically proficient enough to be credible in the eyes of our technical
community members.

\- Solution Architect: Solution Architect works as a member of Kontena’s
Professional Services Team and engage with existing and prospective customers.
As the Kontena Solutions Architect, you will consult and engage with our
clients and partners. The typical engagements range from setup assistance,
configuration, and troubleshooting to technical training workshops. We have
multiple positions open to support our clients throughout the USA and Europe.
We are seeking exceptional individuals with strong client consulting
experience.

\- Software Developer - Platform: We are looking for a skilled developer with
a passion to container technologies and make-it-happen mindset. You will be
part of Kontena’s core development team creating a platform that will be a
foundation for organizations to run their containerized workloads around the
world. You will participate in all phases of our product development:
designing, prototyping, implementing, testing, and documenting. The ideal
candidate has experience with container technologies, various cloud platforms,
APIs and high availability solutions development.

\- Software Developer - Frontend: Since we work with all the latest tools,
most advanced frameworks and wide array of cutting-edge web technologies, we
want someone who is excited to try new things and enjoy technical challenges.
The tools and technology we create should be as beautiful and easy to use as
the world's best designed websites. With a world-class design team, we're able
to create astonishing interfaces. Our frontend developers and designers take
pride in their craft and ship UIs that are pixel perfect and expertly
engineered.

Check more details at
[https://www.kontena.io/jobs](https://www.kontena.io/jobs)

CONTACT: jobs@kontena.io

------
sid6376
Booking.com - [https://booking.com](https://booking.com) \-
Amsterdam(Netherlands), Shanghai (China), Seattle, WA (USA), ONSITE

Full-time, relocation to Amsterdam, (H1B or its dutch equivalent anyway) is
taken care of by the company.

General Interview Process -> Hackerrank test, call with the recruiter, phone
interview, onsite interviews

I work at Booking.com, which is a world leader in travel accommodations, as a
backend developer. I have only positive things to say about working here. The
people are intelligent and helpful, interesting problems to solve and the work
hours are unbelievably sane. The company is strongly data driven and very
dynamic, which was one of its biggest charms for me. Amsterdam is not a bad
place to be either :) The Dutch government also gives a tax break through the
30% ruling to non-dutch people.The work environment is very international and
everybody speaks fluent English. The relocation process is also very finely
tuned through years of experience of doing this. If you have any other
questions about the company or the hiring process or you would like me to
refer you, please feel free to send me an email at siddharthsarda01 at
gmail.com (Email also in my profile at Hacker news). To have an idea of the
kind of problems being solved here, you can also look at our dev blog:
[http://blog.booking.com/](http://blog.booking.com/)

We are hiring for our headquarters office in Amsterdam:

\- Frontend developers - [http://grnh.se/cxmso8](http://grnh.se/cxmso8)

\- Backend developers - [http://grnh.se/g5n6oe](http://grnh.se/g5n6oe)

\- Product Owners in various departments -
[http://grnh.se/edvq2n](http://grnh.se/edvq2n)

\- Data analysts - [http://grnh.se/al15kt](http://grnh.se/al15kt)

\- Data Scientist(Machine Learning) -
[http://grnh.se/5uxtdv](http://grnh.se/5uxtdv)

\- Senior Data scientists - [http://grnh.se/n4o02e](http://grnh.se/n4o02e)

\- iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/w1mi0y](http://grnh.se/w1mi0y)

\- Junior iOS Developers - [http://grnh.se/piho2l](http://grnh.se/piho2l)

\- Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/1bnljt](http://grnh.se/1bnljt)

\- Junior Android Developers - [http://grnh.se/7c4wvl](http://grnh.se/7c4wvl)

\- UX Designer - [http://grnh.se/e23axu](http://grnh.se/e23axu)

\- UX Designer (Japanese market) -
[http://grnh.se/ygaqv6](http://grnh.se/ygaqv6)

For our office in Shanghai:

\- Software Developer - China Localization -
[http://grnh.se/m12bjy](http://grnh.se/m12bjy)

For our office in Seattle:

Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/j0hacq](http://grnh.se/j0hacq)

Senior Software Engineer: [http://grnh.se/xpm80g](http://grnh.se/xpm80g)

Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/ep1qn0](http://grnh.se/ep1qn0)

Lead Frontend Developer: [http://grnh.se/kawx0r](http://grnh.se/kawx0r)

Product Owner: [http://grnh.se/cbhjn2](http://grnh.se/cbhjn2)

~~~
emilburzo
Maybe not the best place for a bug report, but anyway:

Since recently, when I do something that requires me to fully login (my name
is already there, it just shows me the password input) it takes multiple tries
(password input appears several times) to actually get logged in.

It's sporadic, sometimes it takes 1 try, other times it takes 5 tries.

It feels like something similar to requests being routed to a different
backend server each time and the session isn't shared between them.

~~~
sid6376
hey emil, I will forward this to the right team.

------
joshmaker
The Atlantic | Washington DC | Full time onsite |
[http://www.theatlantic.com/](http://www.theatlantic.com/) |
[http://www.citylab.com/](http://www.citylab.com/)

The Atlantic is a digital-first media company with over 150 years of history
and millions of online visitors a month. Founded in 1857 and today one of the
fastest-growing media platforms in the industry, The Atlantic has throughout
its history championed the power of big ideas and continues to shape global
debate. We work in a fast-paced, team-oriented environment out of our office
in the historic Watergate complex in Washington DC.

 _Our tech stack includes_ : - Django - GitHub - Jenkins - NewRelic - Nginx -
Percona - SCSS - Slack - uWSGI

-

 _DevOps Engineer_

[http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/y5d1GQ/DevOps-
Engi...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/y5d1GQ/DevOps-Engineer)

We are looking for a talented and knowledgeable DevOps engineer who is
passionate about infrastructure and automation. We’re looking for a fast
learner who can figure things out independently and show us a better way of
continuously deploying complex systems to the web. The DevOps engineer would
also work with the corporate IT team as we move to automate server
provisioning and configuration management using Puppet.

    
    
      * Experience deploying high volume Python applications; knowledge of Nginx and uWSGI configuration is a definite plus
      * Familiarity with automation tools such as Puppet and Ansible
      * Deep knowledge of Linux internals, tuning, and troubleshooting
      * Experience mitigating and preventing DDOS and other attacks
      * Familiarity with Git and version control
    

-

 _Backend Python / Django Web Developer_

[http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/7yGH9y/Backend-
Pyt...](http://atlanticmedia.applytojob.com/apply/7yGH9y/Backend-Python-Web-
Developer)

We're looking for a developer who is passionate about clean code and great
journalism, to work with our product team to implement and deploy new features
to TheAtlantic.com and CityLab.com where they will be viewed by millions of
people.

    
    
      * Able to communicate well with both a technical or non-technical audience
      * Has developed and deployed into production a non-trivial Django application
      * Has written Python code on a team in a professional setting
      * Knowledgeable about Python best practices including PEP8, unit testing, and documentation
    

-

 _Benefits_ : Employees at The Atlantic are entitled to benefits including:
401(k) savings plan with employer match, health care with domestic partner
coverage, flexible vacation and sick leave policy, commuter benefits, and
rooftop happy hours with one of the best views in DC.

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington, DC metro area
(Alexandria, VA) | Web Development Intern (Paid) | On-site | Student Visas
Welcome

Apply at : [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-
Developmen...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/Zla9Rw/Web-Development-
Intern-Fall-2016)

About the Internship:

Engage is looking for a web development intern. The ideal candidate is a
highly motivated student or recently graduated student interested in pursuing
a career in web development and is excited to work with our in-house
development team. You'd be working with our back-end and front-end web
developers building custom websites and applications, using PHP; primarily, we
work in WordPress and Laravel.

This internship is located in Alexandria, VA (in the Washington DC metro area)
and you must be able to work on-site. This internship can be part or full time
based on your availability (we're flexible). This is a paid internship.

We welcome foreign students who can acquire work authorization (F-1, J-1, etc)
to apply for all of our internships.

Ideal candidate profile:

PHP * SQL (MySQL or similar) * Wordpress theme or plugin development, or
equivalent Drupal experience, preferred * Experience with a PHP
framework—Laravel, Symphony, CakePHP, Zend, or CodeIgniter—a plus. We don't
expect you to be an expert, but some prior work with PHP is required. * Some
basic knowledge of HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, and JQuery (Angular, VueJS, or
ReactJS a bonus) * Bonus points for: knowledge of Object Oriented Programming
techniques and design patterns in any language, REST APIs, mobile development
(Android or iOS SDKs), AWS, Git or similar version control, Vagrant, LAMP
stack/server management, Composer

In order to be considered, you must submit work samples. Please link to your
GitHub profile or portfolio/website.

About Engage:

We are a full-service digital agency that is dedicated to impacting the world
around us through bold strategy and innovative technology. With clients that
range from political campaigns to top level associations and advocacy groups,
we use cutting-edge technology to tell the most compelling story for our
clients.

About Our Work Culture:

We love being able to provide interns hands-on experience that allows them to
try new things, learn new skills, and grow. Our goal is to create an
environment that will hone your skills based on your interests. Our interns
are extremely important to our operations and quickly become integrated into
our team. We take pride in producing high quality and award winning work, but
we always find time for Nerf gun fights and team lunches. We love coming to
work and think that you will too!

------
echohu
# Wiredcraft - We create apps that matter We're engineers, designers &
strategists creating software that solves real-world problems. Think data
visualization for the World Bank, software to run the Myanmar elections and
DevOps for the biggest electronics manufacturer in the world. Check out our
current open positions by visiting our website, or if you are ready to apply
now send us an email at job@wiredcraft.com

1\. DevOps Engineer | Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/devops/)

2\. Project manager | Shanghai & Berlin | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-
manager/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/project-manager/)

3\. Front-end Developer | Shanghai & Berlin | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/front-end-developer/)

4\. Backend Developer | Shanghai & Berlin | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-
developer/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/backend-developer/)

5\. Sysadmin | Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sysadmin/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/sysadmin/)

6\. Design Director | Shanghai & Berlin | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-
director/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/design-director/)

## We’re always accepting applications so feel free to drop us a line for
these positions too.

\- Web & Mobile Designer | Shanghai & Berlin | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-
designer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/web-mobile-designer/)

\- Mobile Developer | Shanghai & Berlin | Full-time, onsite |
[http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-
developer/](http://wiredcraft.com/jobs/mobile-developer/)

\- Inbound Marketer | Shanghai | Full-time, onsite |
[https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/inbound-
marketing/](https://wiredcraft.com/jobs/inbound-marketing/)

More details on our site:
[http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs](http://wiredcraft.com/about/#jobs).

Don't see a position that fits your skills? If you're smart and eager to
learn, it'd be worth a shot to send us an email anyway: job@wiredcraft.com.

We sponsor visas.

------
bobzoller
Various | [https://www.goodeggs.com/](https://www.goodeggs.com/) | San
Francisco | Fulltime | DOE

Good groceries, delivered.

Good Eggs lets folks like you shop local, organic produce, meat and fish, and
delicious staples for next-day delivery in the San Francisco Bay Area. We've
built an entirely new supply chain that is changing the way folks feel
connected to the groceries they buy every week.

Apply online: [http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-
positions/](http://careers.goodeggs.com/open-positions/)

# Why Good Eggs? We're a mission-driven Certified B Corp, earnestly working to
funnel more of the $50B US grocery spend into sustainable, local food
producers. Our office is very unique -- 50k sqft warehouse with another 10k of
(quieter) office space. No ivory towers here -- we're all in this together. We
have chefs on staff that cook amazing lunches we all enjoy family-style every
day. Continuous improvement is baked into the company DNA, and can be seen
just as well on the warehouse floor as in the engineering teams. Our interview
process is short and transparent: a phone screen, a technical phone inteview,
and an onsite. The whole process could take < 1 week. Low stress, very
collaborative and conversational, not algorithms at a whiteboard.

# Senior DevOps Engineer | Onsite or Remote The Delivery Engineering team
supports the culture of DevOps at Good Eggs. We build shared tools and
services that enable every team to deploy, monitor, and maintain their own
production environments. The work we do helps our peers move faster, deliver
more, and break less. We're software engineers with a soft spot for
operations, automation, and the libraries that help us build applications.

You'll report to me, and have ground-floor influence over technical decisions
and roadmap. This is a senior role -- you should be a strong software engineer
and have > 5 years of relevant experience to draw from. We're currently
building a bespoke PaaS using the latest tech like Docker, Amazon ECS,
Kubernetes, CoreOS, etc. Our philosophy is open source by default, and we're
coding mostly in Node and Go.

# Senior Software Engineer | Onsite If you are a full-stack web developer or
have significant experience building ecommerce and logistics systems and want
to apply your talents to building a better food system, we’d love to hear from
you.

We run a mature Agile engineering process complete with test-driven
development, pair programming and continuous deployment of features throughout
the day. We’re building next-generation web and mobile applications with
JavaScript across the stack, including Node, Mongo, React, Angular, and a
wealth of other tools from the rapidly-evolving JavaScript ecosystem. We are
happy to train the right person to work in this environment.

# Principal Software Engineer | Onsite We're looking for engineers who are
interested in a multidisciplinary engineering environment, and who are excited
by building high-scale software that interfaces with every aspect of Good
Eggs, including website ordering, operations, and customer service. Our team
is a great opportunity to widen your perspective of what it takes to make a
large just-in-time commerce and logistics company tick.

We run a mature Agile engineering process complete with test-driven
development, pair programming and continuous deployment of features throughout
the day. Our core platform is built on Node, Mongo, React, and Angular. We're
in the process of expanding into new domains, including iOS application
development and software that runs on embedded devices in our hub (IoT), and
are looking for senior engineers who can help build our architecture, mentor
junior teams, and grow our teams.

------
bbabenko
Orbital Insight
([http://www.orbitalinsight.com](http://www.orbitalinsight.com)) | Palo Alto,
CA | Full-time | On-site

Orbital Insight is a Geospatial Big Data company leveraging the rapidly
growing availability of satellite, UAV, and other geospatial data sources. Our
goal is to understand and characterize useful trends at global, regional, and
hyper­local scales. Backed by top tier VCs, including Sequoia, Google
Ventures, and Bloomberg Beta, we build products that have never existed
before, and could not exist without the ongoing proliferation of rich
geospatial data sources, computer vision & deep learning, and inexpensive
cloud computing.

We are looking for:

Core / full-stack engineers: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/core-
software-engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/core-software-
engineer/) and [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/software-engineering-
lead...](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/software-engineering-lead/)

Front end engineers: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/front-end-
engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/front-end-engineer/)

Computer vision / Deep learning engineers:
[https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/computer-vision-
engineer/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/computer-vision-engineer/)

Data scientists: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/data-
scientist/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/data-scientist/)

SAR architect: [https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/sar-
architect/](https://orbitalinsight.com/careers/sar-architect/)

Some press about us and the overall GIS ecosystem:

[https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/orbital-insight-
lands-20-m...](https://techcrunch.com/2016/06/27/orbital-insight-
lands-20-million-from-investors-led-by-gv/) (our recent B-round)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunn...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2015/07/23/stunning-
satellite-images-make-us-look-at-nature-north-korea-and-chipotle-as-never-
before/)

[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2015-07-08/satellite-
images-show-economies-growing-and-shrinking-in-real-time)

------
kkl
Praetorian | Austin, Texas | REMOTE

Praetorian is different. We are a collective of highly-technical engineers
focused on helping our clients solve their most difficult security problems.
Rather than break things over and over, our goal is to have an actual impact
in making the world a better place.

100% privately owned and self-funded, we are focused on doing the right thing
over short term profits. Where other companies pay lip service to vision
statements and principles, we are unwaveringly guided by our core values,
which are:

    
    
      * Put the client first - Everything else will work out. 
      
      * Enjoy the work you do - Passion eats education and experience for breakfast. 
    
      * Be humble - True significance is only achieved as a team. 
    
      * Embrace the wobble - There is existential urgency to our work. We need to move and adapt quickly. 
      
      * Walk with a swagger - Relish the new challenge. 
      
      * Default to open - The right decision is in the data. Share all of it. 
      
      * Orient to action - Do not wait to be directed. Engage. 
    
      * Performance matters - We are a small company intent on doing big things. Every individual effort counts. 
    
      * Stop evil - Our mission is to make the world a safer and more secure place. 
    
      * Make craters - Our time on this earth is short. Leave an impact.
    

Although small, we are growing rapidly, with 50% year-over-year growth for the
past three years. That growth is based on fantastic clients and their support.
Our annual net promoter score (a measure of customer satisfaction, see more
here:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Net_Promoter))
is consistently over 80%. By comparison, Apple is typically in the mid 70s,
and Amazon is usually in the high 60s.

We are looking for experienced engineers that share our values. We offer our
staff a generous benefit package, including:

    
    
      * Competitive salaries Quarterly bonuses, 4% 401k matching, stock options Health insurance, and options for vision, dental, ADD, Short term disability, and life 
    
      * 20% Bench time for research, tool development, or training 
    
      * Flexible vacation policy 
    
      * Low travel requirements. Seriously. No more than 20% for those in network security and nearly 0% for those in application security. 
    
      * Company contributions to training and conferences 
    
      * Opportunities for rapid growth and advancement based on merit.
    

To Apply: Please apply through our portal here (All emails go directly to me):
[https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers](https://www.praetorian.com/company/careers).
Part of the interview process involves the completion of one of our technical
challenges. If you would like to get a head start, please view our tech
challenges at
[http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/](http://www.praetorian.com/challenges/).

~~~
mlitchard
Do you require the code with which we got the answer to the challenges to be
in python?

~~~
kkl
Nope! Whatever language your prefer.

------
blocher
Engage ([http://enga.ge](http://enga.ge)) | Washington DC Metro Area
(Alexandria, VA) | Linux Systems Administrator | On-site or Remote | Direct
Hire, Contract, or Hourly

Apply at: [http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/e2IBA2/Linux-
System-A...](http://engagedc.theresumator.com/apply/e2IBA2/Linux-System-
Administrator)

Engage, LLC, a full-service digital agency based in Alexandria, VA
(Washington, DC metro area), is looking for a Systems Administrator with a
strong Linux background. The position is part-time and available as a direct-
hire or hourly/contract basis as negotiated. It may be remote or on-site. The
ideal candidate will be able to manage multiple servers, provision new
environments, manage U.S. House of Representatives virtual servers, and
interact with additional outside clients and vendors.

Job Requirements

* Strong Linux background (RHEL, CentOS, and Ubuntu preferred); SELinux; BASH scripting, LAMP stack, especially the Apache web server, Experience with both Apache and NGINX web servers preferred; EMySQL, MariaDB, or PostgreSQL, including diagnosing configuration and slow query issues; Networking, Linux routing, firewalls, protocols (NFS, DNS, etc...); Backup and restore procedures; monitoring services; SSL certificates; Sharp ability to diagnose problems and prevent and identify causes of outages, Ability to quickly provision and configure new web servers; Ability to respond quickly to outages and situations as they occur; Strong communications skills and the ability to work with outside clients and vendors professionally; Must pass background screening for House of Representatives

Bonus points for:

* Previous work with the United States House of Representatives (major plus); Amazon Web Services, Elastic Beanstalk, S3, and EC2; Laravel Forge for server provisioning; VMWare or other virtualized environments; Vagrant and creating or provisioning Vagrant boxes; experience with WPEngine or similar managed hosting provider; PHP, Python, or Perl scripting; CHEF-based provisioning

About Engage:

We are a full-service digital agency that is dedicated to impacting the world
around us through bold strategy and innovative technology. With clients
ranging from political campaigns to top level associations and advocacy
groups, we use cutting-edge technology to tell the most compelling story for
every project.

About Our Work Culture:

We love seeing our employees engage in challenging work, gain hands-on
experience, and continuously improve their skills. We take pride in producing
high quality and award winning work, but we always find time for Nerf gun
fights and team lunches. We love coming to work and think that you will too!

------
rtfeldman
NoRedInk | San Francisco, CA (or REMOTE for Senior, up to 6h difference from
Pacific)

Full-Stack Rails Engineer, Back-End / Infrastructure Engineers, Front-End
Engineers, Junior Engineers

We’re an ed-tech company on a mission to help all students become strong
writers! Our team may be small, but NoRedInk is used by 1 in 3 school
districts in the US, and students have answered over 1 billion questions on
our platform.

We’re a group of friendly people who listen to and learn from each other. We
discuss past mistakes openly so we can adapt our processes to the challenges
that come with progress. Puns flow freely across our San Francisco office as
well as on Slack, and we have remote engineers spanning six different time
zones.

Our engineering team [1] prides itself on code quality and innovation. We use
the cutting-edge Elm programming language for all our new front-end code, and
have been migrating legacy React code to Elm as well. We started with Ruby on
Rails on our backend, and have lately been working to introduce Elixir to our
stack. You can read about our experiences with these technologies on our team
blog! [2]

In addition to spending work hours open-sourcing useful libraries we develop
[3], we also invest financially in open source. We hired the creator of Elm,
Evan Czaplicki, to develop Elm full time. [4] Evan discusses his plans for the
language with the team every week, periodically pairs with other engineers on
Elm, and cracks up members of the sales team with his lunchtime jokes.

We use Amazon AWS for our infrastructure and automate all of our deployments
using OpsWorks and Chef. We write a lot of tests, and use Jenkins for
continuous integration. Our process for new features begins with our product
team and in-house visual designer, continues with a GitHub pull request from a
feature branch into master, and ends with our in-house QA specialist trying to
break it before it reaches production.

We’re hiring both Senior Engineers who have been around the block many times,
as well as Junior Engineers who are just getting started. We’re looking for
Junior Engineers who are eager to learn, who thrive on great mentorship, and
who want to work on a mission that makes a difference. We’re looking for
Senior Engineers who are the type of collaborators that value kindness and
open-mindedness, over convincing the group they’re right.

You can learn more about what it’s like working here through Hardy’s on-
boarding blog post: [http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-
as-a-...](http://tech.noredink.com/post/143787279069/on-boarding-as-a-..).

If you’re interested, please apply through our jobs page!
[https://www.noredink.com/jobs](https://www.noredink.com/jobs)

    
    
      [1] https://www.noredink.com/about/team
      [2] http://tech.noredink.com/
      [3] https://github.com/NoRedInk/
      [4] http://tech.noredink.com/post/136615783598/welcome-evan

------
evan121
Brightcove ([http://brightcove.com](http://brightcove.com)) | London, Boston,
Seattle, & Tempe | Full-Time | Onsite

We're an online video platform (OVP) headquartered near Boston's South Station
(with offices around the world), and power video for many of the world's
largest media companies. We work on fun, difficult problems using the latest
tech within a casual work environment. We offer a fully stocked kitchen, ping
pong/arcade machines, frequent catering, unlimited vacation policy that
employees actually use, generous work/life balance, 401k matching, etc. etc.

London:

* Software Engineer, Golang ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PL69iwC](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3PL69iwC))

Boston, MA:

* Developer Evangelist, Video Platform ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v2K6iwa](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3v2K6iwa))

* Software Engineer - Back-end ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3a1K6iwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3a1K6iwO))

* Software Engineer - JavaScript ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3f1K6iwT](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3f1K6iwT))

* Software Engineer in Test - Web Players ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k1K6iwY](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3k1K6iwY))

* Senior/Principal Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p2K6iw4](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3p2K6iw4))

* Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3F2K6iwk](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3F2K6iwk))

* Principal Systems Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z2K6iwe](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z2K6iwe))

* Full Stack Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?361K6iwK](http://app.jobvite.com/m?361K6iwK))

* UI Developer, Distribution ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?37L69iwU](http://app.jobvite.com/m?37L69iwU))

Seattle, WA:

* Principal Full Stack Software Engineer, Billing Team ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?362K6iwL](http://app.jobvite.com/m?362K6iwL))

* Principal UI Developer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?392K6iwO](http://app.jobvite.com/m?392K6iwO))

* Principal Software Engineer, Video Analytics ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h2K6iwW](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3h2K6iwW))

* Senior Software Engineer in Test ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3m2K6iw1](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3m2K6iw1))

Tempe, AZ:

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Ingestion ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3E1K6iwi](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3E1K6iwi))

* Sr. Software Engineer - Video Delivery ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z1K6iwd](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3z1K6iwd))

* Sr. DevOps Engineer ([http://app.jobvite.com/m?3M1K6iwq](http://app.jobvite.com/m?3M1K6iwq))

------
theuri
John Hancock Digital | iOS Developer (Swift) & Principal Engineer/Team Lead
(Ruby/Rails) | San Francisco, CA |
[http://www.johnhancockdigital.com](http://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

iOS DEVELOPER (Swift) We are seeking an iOS Engineer who will own our core
mobile app experience. You will ideally have experience in Swift or be a fast
learner interested in building expertise.

You will be responsible for actively contributing to, testing and maintaining
an innovative mobile experience that can change the lives of millions of
families. We’re looking for someone with a proven track record of delivering
very user-friendly, well-engineered and tested software, coordinating well
with API teams, who thrives in a fast moving startup and environment.

You will be responsible for developing, testing and maintaining critical
application features that seamlessly engage users and drive better financial
behavior.

As a nice to have, we are looking for candidates with either experience or
interest in participating in Android development over time.

PRINCIPAL ENGINEER / TEAM LEAD (Ruby/Rails)

We are seek an experienced engineer who has a passion and desire to continue
as a senior engineering contributor while managing and mentoring a small team
of engineers.

At John Hancock Digital, we value leadership by example, flat management
structures, peer reviews and moving quickly. This position first and foremost
involves serving as a lead engineering contributor, and secondly serving as a
manager and mentor to other engineers. As such, we expect our Principal
Engineer & Team Lead to aim for an 80/20 balance between engineering
contributions and management responsibilities.

We eschew hierarchical management structures and top-heavy processes, and seek
a Principal Engineer & Team Leader who will lead by example, employ a
philosophy of servant leadership and actively focus on mentoring and ensuring
team members are productive and happy in their work.

We seek a team player with an engaging positive attitude and a startup
mentality of being able to juggle multiple demands, focus on what needs to get
done, and ability to foster a productive, optimistic attitude across the team.

As part of your role, you will also be an active leader in continuing to
recruit a world-class development team, and should have a proven track record
of managing software development teams to deliver well-engineered and tested
software at scale.

ABOUT JOHN HANCOCK DIGITAL

We serve as an independent digital innovation startup within John Hancock,
focused on scaling our technology to improve the financial lives of millions
of customers in the US and globally. We are an agile, fast-moving startup team
based in San Francisco, that leverages the brand, support and resources of
John Hancock and its Manulife parent company to ship products that positively
impact the lives of customers around the world.

Our mission is to use technology (machine learning and applied behavioral
finance) to enable millions of middle-class households to increase their
savings rates, make better financial decisions and achieve retirement
security.

To start a conversation - drop us an email at hello@johnhancockdigital.com
with a brief note about yourself and a resume.

You can also read more here:
[https://www.johnhancockdigital.com](https://www.johnhancockdigital.com)

------
dberg
iHeartRadio | NYC | OnSite | Full-Time

Scala, React, Node, Data Eng, Mobile, Android, iOS, Program Management

iHeartRadio is the No. 1 all-in-one digital audio service with over 800
million downloads; it reached its first 20 million registered users faster
than any digital service in Internet history and reached 80 million users
faster than any other radio or digital music service and even faster than
Facebook.

We are seeking passionate, motivated and skilled engineers looking to make a
major impact on the music world. We have a great work/life balance, free lunch
on Fridays, Bagels on Thursdays, collaborative open floor space, in-office
performances from up and coming artists, bike room and showers. We also
believe heavily in open source and being engaged in the wider tech community.
You can also read about us at [http://tech.iheart.com](http://tech.iheart.com)

Please apply at [http://jobs.iheart.com](http://jobs.iheart.com) or email us
at recruitment@iheartradiocareers.com

Software Engineer, Web - Along with Facebook and Netflix, iHeartRadio is one
of the largest React applications around. We are small, focused team committed
to produce our best work. We are undertaking a major re-architecture of the
iHeartRadio website/Web application, and just open-sourced a number of modules
[1] as part of this effort. We intend to contribute increasingly more to the
React open-source community.

Mobile Engineers - Android and iOS - Come work on our flagship mobile
applications using best of breed frameworks solving real problems at scale.
You will also be actively engaged with our Home and Consumer Electronics
products such as Chromecast, Roku, XBOX, etc.

Data Engineer - Seeking engineers with a passion for solving large data
problems. Our data platform helps provide insights and analytics, reporting,
business intelligence and many other functions for the business. We rely on
tooling such as Hadoop, Hive, Kafka, Redshift, Airflow, Spark.

Software Engineer , Scala - Come work with a world class engineering team who
is very active in the Scala community. We have an Akka Cluster based
microservice framework and we are doing some really exciting things at scale
using AWS, Docker and a variety of other tooling.

Sofware Engineer in Test - Looking for software engineers who love working on
automation frameworks and tooling. Appium, Selenium, etc are all welcome.

Dir Engineering, Android - Looking for a seasoned mobile leader to lead our
Android team across all of our Android initiatives for mobile flagship
applications, consumer electronic integrations and automotive integrations.
Hands on leader, managing a team of 10-12 engineers.

Engineering Program Manager - Our EPMs are technically savvy leaders who help
steer our product initiatives and continue to drive high performance teams to
successful software delivery. Organized, technically oriented, able to be a
servant leader to your teams and interested in working closely with product
and engineering organizations to drive results.

------
spitfire
I'll post to this thread because this is _very_ relevant for the hiring
companies. Hunter and Schmit did a meta-study of 85 years of research on
hiring criteria. [1]

There are three attributes you need to select for to identify performing
employees in intellectual fields.

    
    
      - General mental ability (Are they generally smart)
        Use WAIS or if there are artifacts of GMA(Complex work they've done themselves) available use them as proxies.
    
      - Work sample test. NOT HAZING! As close as possible to the actual work they'd be doing. Try to make it apples-to-apples comparison across candidates. Also, try and make accomidations for candidates not knowing
      your company shibboleth.
    
      - Integrity. The first two won't matter if you hire  a sociopath.
    

This alone will get you > 65% hit rate [1], and can be done inside of three
hours. There's no need for day long (or multi-day) gladiator style gauntlets.

[1]
[http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%...](http://mavweb.mnsu.edu/howard/Schmidt%20and%20Hunter%201998%20Validity%20and%20Utility%20Psychological%20Bulletin.pdf)

~~~
blowski
"Smart and gets things done".

~~~
spitfire
Yes, but this is a quantitative way to measure those things.

"Smart and gets things done" leaves the door for touchy feely interpretations,
which leaves the door open for gaming the system.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Yes, but this is a quantitative way to measure those things.

Well, except that only one of the three parts suggested is clearly
quantitative.

------
wvjobs
Jobnisit.com is SEA-based, modern recruiting platform utilizing big data
algorithms to match candidates with relevant career opportunities. Our clients
are leading companies in Thailand, multinationals and fast-growing startups
such as Uber, Agoda and Coins.

We are looking for a Marketing & Communications Intern to work with our
dynamic and international team at our modern offices in the center of Bangkok.

This position is for INTERNS & ONSITE. Interview process over Skype /
Facetime.

For more information on the internship position along with other positions
open at Jobnisit: [http://www.jobnisit.com/en/บริษัท/jobnisit-co-
ltd](http://www.jobnisit.com/en/บริษัท/jobnisit-co-ltd) or shoot an email at
hello@jobnisit.com

